# Landesanglerverband M-V beschließt freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung zur Stützung der Dorschbestände



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. Mai 2019)

https://www.rtl.de/cms/angler-wollen-nur-noch-dorsche-ueber-45-zentimeter-fangen-4341676.html

So soll auf den Fang von Dorschen in der Schonzeit verzichtet werden und man hat beschlossen Fische erst ab 45 cm zu entnehmen.

Die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen behalten ihre Gültigkeit.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Mai 2019)

Eine Meldung am Wochenende, die uns fassungslos macht!

Wir haben bereits in der Vergangenheit immer wieder darauf hingewiesen, dass eine Schonzeit ohne angemessene Ausgleichszahlungen das Ende der Hochseeangelfischerei an unserer Ostseeküste wäre. Was würde der Wegfall der Hochseeangelschiffe für alle Meeresangler bedeuten?

Die Auswirkungen würden wir alle zu spüren bekommen, ob Angler oder Urlauber. So würde sich in Heiligenhafen sicherlich sehr schnell der Kommunalhafen verändern. Das Einlaufen der Hochseeangelschiffe ist heute immer noch ein Anziehungspunkt für viele Touristen und bringt auch Umsatz für alle am Hafen befindlichen Geschäfte, ob Eismann oder Fischbrötchenstand. Wie würde sich also das gesamte Bild und das maritime Flair in der Zukunft darstellen?

Die Angelgeschäfte wären auch betroffen. Würden die Fachgeschäfte an unseren Küsten das wirtschaftlich verkraften können? Wir sagen ganz klar nein! Somit wäre der Spinnfischer, der Brandungsangler oder auch der Kleinbootangler betroffen. Ohne Fachgeschäfte keine Köder, kein Zubehör oder keine Reparatur.

Eine Schonzeit für Dorsche ist selbst in der Wissenschaft umstritten. Bis heute gibt es keine verlässlichen Zahlen über die Fänge der Freizeitfischerei in den Monaten Februar und März und schon gar keine Fangmengen zum Laichdorsch. Sollte man also bevor man eine solche Maßnahme fordert, nicht erst einmal einen Nutzen für den Dorschbestand darstellen? Der ist für uns nicht erkennbar, denn die Fänge von uns Anglern in diesem Zeitraum sind gemessen am Dorschbestand einfach ein zu gering und haben einen (fast) nicht messbaren Einfluss an der fischereilichen Sterblichkeit. Zudem wären mit einer Schonzeit auch die Spinnfischer, Kleinbootangler und Brandungsangler betroffen. Für uns wäre es übrigens neu, dass Brandungsangler oder Spinnfischer in den typischen Laichgründen fischen. Aber da scheinen die Verantwortlichen des LAV M-V andere Fakten vorliegen zu haben. Oder will man mit der Forderung einfach mal wieder nur den Angeltourismus schädigen? Wir unterstützen selbstverständlich Maßnahmen, die nachgewiesene positive Auswirkungen auf Dorschbestände haben und geringste Auswirkungen für Angler haben, doch in diesem Fall ist es ja genau umgekehrt. Die Forderung des LAV M-V bedeutet das Ende für viele Betriebe im Angeltourismus und das ohne messbare Erfolge für den Dorschbestand.

Übrigens sollten wir hierbei nicht unberücksichtigt lassen, dass seit diesem Jahr die Schonzeit für die Berufsfischerei aufgehoben wurde- und wir Angler sollen jetzt zu Hause bleiben? Denn die Forderung nach einer Schonzeit für Angler kann von der Politik ja auch umgesetzt werden, wenn die Berufsfischerei keine Schonzeit hat. Also droht uns eine neue Beschränkung bzw. Sondermaßnahme nur für Angler?

Nahezu lächerlich wird es dann, wenn man bereits heute als Ausgleich für eine Schonzeit hierfür eine Erhöhung des Baglimit auf 10 Dorsche fordert. Wie verändert sich denn hierdurch die fischereiliche Sterblichkeit, die ja unbestritten für die Bestände verantwortlich ist? Ob sich die Damen und Herren damit überhaupt einmal beschäftigt haben? Interessant ist hierbei natürlich, dass es zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch keine offiziellen Zahlen von ICES zum aktuellen Dorschbestand gibt. Die Empfehlungen für 2020 werden Ende Mai veröffentlicht. Hält also die positive Entwicklung des Dorschbestandes in der westlichen Ostsee wäre ja eine vollständige Abschaffung des Baglimit denkbar- und der LAV M-V fordert bereits jetzt und ohne Fakten ein Baglimit von 10? Das zeigt die Kompetenz einer „Anglervertretung“. Das ist für uns nicht zu entschuldigen und ein Angriff auf uns Meeresangler und den Angeltourismus an unseren Küsten in Schleswig- Holstein und Mecklenburg-Vorpommern.

Ein Mindestmaß von 45cm hört sich ja grundsätzlich nicht unvernünftig an, doch sollten wir die Entscheidung bitte auch zukünftig den Anglern vor Ort überlassen! Ein Dorsch von 38cm ist ein fantastischer Kochfisch und ja, mit etwas Übung erhält man sogar tolle Filets aus dem Fisch. Es gibt Dorsche, die mit 38cm Länge mehr Fleisch auf den Gräten haben als Fische von 45cm Länge. Zumindest sind das unsere Erfahrungen aus der Praxis!

Viele Bootsangler und Kutterangler haben für sich bereits vor Jahren höhere persönliche Mindestmaße festgelegt, was wir natürlich begrüßen, aber für einen Brandungsangler sind 38cm doch schon ein vernünftiges Maß, oder? Grundsätzlich würden bei einer Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes die Entnahmen der Angler um ca. 1/3 zurückgehen oder anders ausgedrückt 1/3 der Angler weniger Dorsche entnehmen, also Schneider bleiben! Ist das motivierend?

Zum Schluss möchten wir darauf hinweisen, dass die Minderfänge der Angler auch zukünftig nicht der Bestanderholung dienen werden, da jeder von Anglern nicht entnommene Dorsch der Fangmenge der Fischerei zugerechnet wird. Wenn wir dann also die Vorteile der selektiven Fischerei mit der Handangeln berücksichtigen, wirkt sich also jeder nicht durch Angler entnommene Dorsch sogar negativ auf die zukünftige Bestandsentwicklung (Beifang/ Discard) aus.

Wir können die Forderung der Verantwortlichen in den Verbänden heute genauso wenig nachvollziehen, wie bereits bei den ersten Forderungen zur „Agenda 45-0-10“. Wir haben den LAV MV bereits damals schriftlich darauf hingewiesen und gebeten, diese Forderungen aufzugeben, da sie keine positiven Auswirkungen für den Dorschbestand haben werden. Doch man sitzt anscheinend mit der eigenen gesicherten Existenz im trocknen und muss sich keine Sorgen um die eigene Zukunft machen. Doch muss man trotzdem Forderungen stellen, die die Existenzen von Familien zerstören und uns Angler insgesamt betreffen? Wer gibt dem LAV MV das Recht und sprechen die im Namen von uns Anglern? Wir sagen ganz klar NEIN! NEIN zu Forderungen und Einschränkungen für Angler, die ohne Nutzen einen gesamten Bereich der Freizeitfischerei zerstören! Stoppt diesen Wahnsinn!


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Mai 2019)

mir fehlen einfach nur die Worte, ob des geballten Sach und Fachverstandes
Die Antianglervereinigung schlecht hin.


----------



## Laichzeit (19. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Interessant ist hierbei natürlich, dass es zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch keine offiziellen Zahlen von ICES zum aktuellen Dorschbestand gibt. Die Empfehlungen für 2020 werden Ende Mai veröffentlicht. Hält also die positive Entwicklung des Dorschbestandes in der westlichen Ostsee wäre ja eine vollständige Abschaffung des Baglimit denkbar- und der LAV M-V fordert bereits jetzt und ohne Fakten ein Baglimit von 10?



Erst neulich hab ich gelesen, dass der unsichere Bestand an Ostdorschen eine erhebliche Quotenkürzung erfahren könnte. Dadurch wäre die Konkurrenz unter den Fischern um den Westdorsch deutlich stärker und der nächste Verteilungskampf bahnt sich an. Für den Fall hätte der MV-Verband schon vorzeitig seine Verhandlungsposition sauber versenkt. Du hast da sicher den besseren Durchblick, kann es sein, dass am Ende der Verhandlungen nicht sogar mehr Einschränkungen als momentan stehen, oder der Verband freiwillig fordert?


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Mai 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Erst neulich hab ich gelesen, dass der unsichere Bestand an Ostdorschen eine erhebliche Quotenkürzung erfahren könnte. Dadurch wäre die Konkurrenz unter den Fischern um den Westdorsch deutlich stärker und der nächste Verteilungskampf bahnt sich an. Für den Fall hätte der MV-Verband schon vorzeitig seine Verhandlungsposition sauber versenkt. Du hast da sicher den besseren Durchblick, kann es sein, dass am Ende der Verhandlungen nicht sogar mehr Einschränkungen als momentan stehen, oder der Verband freiwillig fordert?



Ob nun eine Quotenkürzung kommt oder nicht, in beiden Fällen ist die Verhandlungsposition versenkt .
Der Verteilungskampf findet doch längst statt, nur unsere Verbände kämpfen ja nicht.


----------



## Meefo 46 (19. Mai 2019)

Moin Wie kann ein Verband der von Anglern für Angler da sein sollte solch einen Unsinn machen für mich ist das klare Arbeitsverweigerung.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. Mai 2019)

Vielleicht bin ich zu naiv, aber wenn ich merke, das ich immer weniger Kälber im Stall habe, ist es nicht verkehrt um möglichst viele Menschen davon satt zu bekommen, diese erst zu schlachten, wenn sie etwas größer sind und nicht schon die Milchkälber zu keulen.

Dabei spielt es überhaupt keine Rolle, ob ein Teil der abgreifenden sich auch daran hält, oder nicht, und wenn ich diesen Aspekt einbeziehe, so dürfte auch hier durch ein steigende Durchschnittsgröße weniger Individuen benötigt werden, um die Fangmenge in Tonnen zu entnehmen.

Der wirtschaftliche Teil ist mir dabei zunächst mal wurscht, ich bin Angler da ist mir ein gesundender Bestand wichtiger, als irgendwelche Nebenkriegsschauplätze.

Ich finde die Entscheidung nicht schlecht und wäre es ein Vereinsgewässer, so würde sie vermutlich vielen leichter fallen, aber bei so großen Gewässern, mit vielen Nutzern, schlägt halt schnell der Neid durch, da frisst man was leer, bevor ein anderer davon profitiert.


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Mai 2019)

Ja, Angler sind ein besonderes Völkchen,
zweigeteilt zerrissen gespalten.

Die einen wollen keinerlei Einschränkungen, wenn es um Entnahme geht.

Die anderen wollen strikte Einschränkungen, wenn es um Entnahme geht. Entnahmeverbot.
Da schreibt man im Nebenthread fett und unterstrichen stolz, dass man jeden Fisch zurücksetzt, wie es eben sich so gehört. Man macht andere  Angler im Verborgenen an, wegen eines Fangfotos eines entnommenen Zanders.

Was das natürliche Aufkommen des Bestandes im Meer, ist woanders der Züchter Vorort.

Ich möchte frei und unreguliert angeln, im Salzwasser und im Süßwasser.
Solange die einen Entnahmeverbot predigen und sich gar heilig fühlen, werden andere nie einsehen, dass Beschränkungen eben beschneiden.
Es ist die eigene Zunft, die einen gängelt und das Hobby klein predigt.
Im Süßwasser wie im Salzwasser.

Scheinheilige Bestandschützer.
Lasst mich in Ruhe angel!


----------



## Meefo 46 (19. Mai 2019)

Moin Und Nein .Ich bin dagegen das eben nur wir Angler uns einschränken sollen .

Wenn dann Alle   

Die Sorge der Fischer und der Fischfangflotte ist doch die Fangmenge und das Sie durch mehrere geteilt wird.


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Mai 2019)

Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin Und Nein .Ich bin dagegen das eben nur wir Angler uns einschränken sollen .
> 
> Wenn dann Alle
> 
> Die Sorge der Fischer und der Fischfangflotte ist doch die Fangmenge und das Sie durch mehrere geteilt wird.



Die würden sich freuen, wird doch jeder nicht geangelte Dorsch zu ihrer Quote zugeschlagen


----------



## Esox 1960 (19. Mai 2019)

Ist natürlich traurig,dass ein Verband so etwas absegnet,aber seien wir doch mal ehrlich,
wenn das mit der Plastikpartikel Belastung die nächsten Jahre so weitergeht ,ist so wie so,
bald Ende mit sämtlichen Meeresfischen,weil die gesundheitliche Belastung einfach irgendwann
zu hoch ist.Das das niemand hören will, ist mir schon klar.Ist ja auch traurig,aber leider wahr.
Also auf deutsch,das Problem erledigt sich in den nächsten Jahren ,von selbst.


https://www.umweltbundesamt.de/pres...tsche-nord-ostsee-sind-nicht-in-gutem-zustand

https://www.wissenschaftsjahr.de/20...ord-und-ostsee-leiden-unter-plastikmuell.html


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Mai 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich zu naiv, aber wenn ich merke, das ich immer weniger Kälber im Stall habe, ist es nicht verkehrt um möglichst viele Menschen davon satt zu bekommen, diese erst zu schlachten, wenn sie etwas größer sind und nicht schon die Milchkälber zu keulen.
> 
> Dabei spielt es überhaupt keine Rolle, ob ein Teil der abgreifenden sich auch daran hält, oder nicht, und wenn ich diesen Aspekt einbeziehe, so dürfte auch hier durch ein steigende Durchschnittsgröße weniger Individuen benötigt werden, um die Fangmenge in Tonnen zu entnehmen.
> 
> ...



Dein erster Fehler ist doch schon der Vergleich zwischen Vereinsweiher und Ostsee...Oder gibt es in Deinem Vereinsweiher industrielle Schleppnetzfischer aus Polen und Dänemark und eine EU, die sich seit Jahrzehnten nicht an die wissenschaftlichen Empfehlungen zu Fangmengen hält? Ich denke nicht. Im Vereinsweiher sind es nun einmal die Angler, die Fische entnehmen und ggf. ursächlich für einen Bestandsrückgang sind (neben den natürlichen Bedingungen). Hier kann man über Fangbegrenzungen diskutieren, auch die Zahl der Erlaubnisscheine kann reguliert werden. So macht es auch Sinn für Zander als Nestbewacher eine Schonzeit einzuführen, aber beim Dorsch? Langsam habe ich das Gefühl, dass manche Angler meinen sich über "Schutz und Beschränkungen" von Schuld freikaufen zu wollen...

Angler haben in den letzten 30 Jahren keine 10% der Dorsche entnommen, der Rest geht auf die Fischerei. Und jetzt wollen "Angler" noch Angler beschränken? Da komme ich wieder mit meinem Beispiel Feldhase. Mit einem Fahrradfahrverbot wird der Hase nicht gerettet- also sinnlos! Die Ursache sinnvoll bekämpfen und Lösungen schaffen, doch das ist leider nicht im Interesse vieler Naturnutzer. Erst einmal eine Forderung stellen, aber keine Lösung anbieten.

Wir denken, dass man mit Aufklärung und liberalen Regelungen mehr erreichen kann und wird, als mit Verboten! Denn diejenigen, die sich jetzt schon maßlos an den Gewässern verhalten, werden wir auch mit schärferen Regelungen nicht beikommen. Das ist nun einmal die Realität. Aber in Deutschland gibt es die Regulierungswut, anstatt liberale Regelungen und Aufklärung. Wir müssen Angler sensibilisieren, dass die Ressource FIsch einfach endlich ist.



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> J
> Ich möchte frei und unreguliert angeln, im Salzwasser und im Süßwasser.


 Ja, leider ein Traum in diesem Land. Liberale Regelungen sind nicht erwünscht, sondern Vorschriften, Vorschriften, Vorschriften. Alles muss von den "Verbandsgöttern" reguliert werden, ob mit Sinn und Verstand spielt dabei immer seltener eine Rolle!



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin Und Nein .Ich bin dagegen das eben nur wir Angler uns einschränken sollen .
> 
> Wenn dann Alle
> 
> Die Sorge der Fischer und der Fischfangflotte ist doch die Fangmenge und das Sie durch mehrere geteilt wird.


 Alle? Dann bin ich auch für ein generelles Fahrverbot für Fahrzeuge mit Verbrennungsmotor in allen deutschen Städten, denn alle sind ursächlich. Wenn wir nicht mehr die Hauptverursacher angehen wollen, dann muss das überall gelten. Ob auf der Straße, in den eigenen vier Wänden, im Garten oder bei der Arbeit. Merkst Du das jetzt? Die Verursacher müssen zur Verantwortung gezogen werden, nicht alle. "Alle" ist einfach und typisch deutsch!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. Mai 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Dabei spielt es überhaupt keine Rolle, ob ein Teil der abgreifenden sich auch daran hält, oder nicht, und wenn ich diesen Aspekt einbeziehe, so dürfte auch hier durch ein steigende Durchschnittsgröße weniger Individuen benötigt werden, um die Fangmenge in Tonnen zu entnehmen.


 Das ist kein Fehler, das ist meine Meinung und die  steht deiner gegenüber und als Grund habe ich diese Verteilungsthematik für mich genau ausgeschlossen, die du a Priori als Grund anführst.

Wenn ich mir die Positionen in verschiedenen Gruppen ansehe, so stehe ich damit nicht allein und es ist für viele Angler an der Ostsee bereits gelebter Alltag. 

Es steht einer jeden Gruppe frei, sich selbst über die gesetzlichen Regeln hinaus, solchen Regeln zu verschreiben und auch wenn es ein einseitiges Zeichen des guten Willens ist, so ist es eins sicher nicht, schädlich für die Bestände.

Ob es den Anglern bei einer neuen Bewertung der Bestände irgendwie nutzt, ob andere Parteien auch in ihren Entnahmemöglichkeiten beschnitten werden, bleibt abzuwarten, ist aber auch nicht wirklich wichtig, denn so weit ich das heraus gelesen habe, formulieren die Angler damit lediglich das, was sie als vernünftig erachten.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Mai 2019)

Nein! Hätte sich die Politik bei der Festlegung der Fangmengen an die Empfehlungen der Wissenschaft gehalten, wären die Probleme nie entstanden! So bleibt zu hoffen, dass sich die Politik in Zukunft an die Empfehlungen hält, sich alle Beteiligten an die zuhestandenen Mengen und die Natur auch mitspielt. Dann werden sich die Bestände weiterhin erholen und wir müssen über keine neuen Einschränkungen diskutieren. Dann werden auch die großen Fische wieder mehr...

An diesem Punkt kommt dann wieder mein Hinweis, dass eine Unterfischung der Bestände eine ähnliche Gefahr wie eine Überfischung darstellt!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> An diesem Punkt kommt dann wieder mein Hinweis, dass eine Unterfischung der Bestände eine ähnliche Gefahr wie eine Überfischung darstellt!



Herr wirf Hirn vom Himmel und ziele genau.



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Hätte sich die Politik bei der Festlegung der Fangmengen an die Empfehlungen der Wissenschaft gehalten, wären die Probleme nie entstanden!



Das aus deinem Mund, wer die Wissenschaft so wertschätzt, hat doch sicher auch Verständnis dafür, das man für zwei Jahre ein Untersuchungsgebiet ausweist und für diesen Zeitraum für die Öffentlichkeit sperrt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (19. Mai 2019)

Das aus deinem Mund, wer die Wissenschaft so wertschätzt, hat doch sicher auch Verständnis dafür, das man für zwei Jahre ein Untersuchungsgebiet ausweist und für diesen Zeitraum für die Öffentlichkeit sperrt.

ABER FÜR ALLE 

ich bin früher sehr oft nach Warnemünde zum Dorscheln gefahren und da ich nur 5 Ps hatte war es teilweise nachts um 2 .00 wo wir rausfuhren da haben wir Fischerboote gesehen die mit licht die Ostsee umgepflügt haben und nirgends war die Fischereiaufsicht zu sehen ...wenn wir mit unserem Licht die Schiffe anfuhren schalteten die ihr Licht aus und sind verschwunden …

und jetzt erzählt mir jemand von gerechter Fischerei...  

es gibt Angler die können angeln aber es gibt genug die fangen kein Fisch obwohl sie es behaupten...ich habe Angelkarten für die Küste in meinem Geschäft verkauft und an der Erfassung der gefangenen Dorschen teilgenommen und habe die Auswertungen an die Fischereibehörde geschickt und habe mit meinen Kunden Ostseefahrten gemacht und die Fangmeldungen alle gelesen ...danach dürfte es keine Fische mehr in der Ostsee geben so viel haben die gefangen ...es gibt so ein schönes Schild ...STAMMTISCH FÜR ANGLER JÄGER UND ANDERE LÜGNER.....

und jetzt fahre ich nach Dänemark weil ich die Gängelei in DEUTSCHLAND satt habe


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. Mai 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> Das aus deinem Mund, wer die Wissenschaft so wertschätzt, hat doch sicher auch Verständnis dafür, das man für zwei Jahre ein Untersuchungsgebiet ausweist und für diesen Zeitraum für die Öffentlichkeit sperrt.
> 
> ABER FÜR ALLE



Ja es ging wohl um alle, um jedweden Schiffsverkehr


esox02 schrieb:


> ich bin früher sehr oft nach Warnemünde zum Dorscheln gefahren und da ich nur 5 Ps hatte war es teilweise nachts um 2 .00 wo wir rausfuhren da haben wir Fischerboote gesehen die mit licht die Ostsee umgepflügt haben und nirgends war die Fischereiaufsicht zu sehen ...wenn wir mit unserem Licht die Schiffe anfuhren schalteten die ihr Licht aus und sind verschwunden …
> 
> und jetzt erzählt mir jemand von gerechter Fischerei...



Welche Schlüsse soll eine Gesellschaft aus diesen Erlebnissen ziehen? Orientieren wir uns von nun an, immer an denen, die gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen, so sie das getan haben? Oder halten wir unser Recht und Ordnung, hat sich ja in den letzten Jahrhunderten bewährt, auch wenn es immer wieder Menschen gibt, die dagegen verstoßen, aber es gibt aus meiner Sicht keine besseren Alternativen.

Oder sollen wir nun alle nach Gutdünken handeln, weil es immer andere gibt, die sich auch nicht um bestehende Verordnung scheren?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (20. Mai 2019)

NEIN KNALLHART DURCHGREIFEN UND DAS BEI ALLEN es kann nicht angehen das ich als Fischer untermassige fische oder fische die Schonzeit haben anlande !!!!!und die netzfischer die den grund durch umpflügen zerstören bestrafen und kommt nicht mit EU das ist unser land was die in ihrem land machen ist deren Problem!!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Mai 2019)

Im Grunde bin ich bei dir, aber Schlagbäume auf der Ostsee sehe ich noch nicht. Das ist ein Gewässer mit vielen Anliegen,  da sollte man eine gemeinsame Richtung finden.


----------



## TeeHawk (20. Mai 2019)

Mal abgesehen von dieser, aus meiner Sicht auch nicht nachvollziehbaren, Entscheidung (ein Glück ist sie freiwillig zu befolgen), denke ich auch, dass es der Sache hilfreicher wäre, gegen die kommerzielle Fischerei vorzugehen, die sich nicht an die Regeln hält. Ich habe die aktuellen Gesetze und Verordnungen so verstanden, dass die Schleppnetzfischerei mit großen Trawlern in den Küstengebieten MVs klar verboten ist, egal unter welcher Flagge das Schiff fährt. Nur scheint man den Fokus auf die Kontrolle der Freizeitangler zu legen, anstatt solche großen Trawler zu kontrollieren, die Verstöße festzustellen und am besten mit Abwracken des Trawlers und hohen Gefängnisstrafen für die Verantwortlichen zu ahnden...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. Mai 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Herr wirf Hirn vom Himmel und ziele genau.



Respekt! Zeigt es doch allen Usern hier, wie man Dich einzuordnen hat...



Testudo schrieb:


> Das aus deinem Mund, wer die Wissenschaft so wertschätzt, hat doch sicher auch Verständnis dafür, das man für zwei Jahre ein Untersuchungsgebiet ausweist und für diesen Zeitraum für die Öffentlichkeit sperrt.



Und hier zeigt sich dann auch gleich, dass "lesen" und "lesen und verstehen" nicht jedem liegt. Ich habe keine Probleme mit der Wissenschaft, sondern glaube einfach nicht alles und kritisiere die Punkte, die sich für mich nicht erschliessen. Kritische Nachfragen stehen wohl jedem zu, oder? Ich glaube auch nicht alles, was in der BILD Zeitung steht. Wenn ein Discounter einen Kopfsalat für 49.- Cent anbietet, einen Liter Milch für 88.- Cent wird der Discounter mit einer Aktion "Rette die Biene" nicht zum Bioladen. Ich mache mir halt Gedanken um das Gesamtpaket und finde nicht immer nur Teile eines Puzzles gut. Ein Puzzle ist nur im Ganzen ein Vorzeigeobjekt!

So habe ich klar Stellung bezogen, dass wir bei dem Sperrgebiet nicht im Vorfeld einbezogen und keine Alternativen für ein solches Gebiet geprüft wurden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Mai 2019)

Ist doch im Prinzip sowieso egal was der LAV sich da freiwillig auferlegt.
Da muss sich ja niemand dran halten.
Die Ostsee ist kein LAV-Gewässer und da zählt nur was Gesetz ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (20. Mai 2019)

[


----------



## zander67 (20. Mai 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ist doch im Prinzip sowieso egal was der LAV sich da freiwillig auferlegt.
> Da muss sich ja niemand dran halten.
> Die Ostsee ist kein LAV-Gewässer und da zählt nur was Gesetz ist.



Nur mal angenommen, die EU gibt den Anglern ein Mitbestimmungsrecht über Mindestmaße, Schonzeiten, Schongebiete, Baglimit usw..
Man hätte also als "die Angler" die Chance, seine eigenen Rahmenbedingen selber zu gestalten.
Könnte mir vorstellen, diese Ausarbeitung dauert länger wie die Fertigstellung des BER.
Wie man sieht, würde es schon daran scheitern, dass sich keine allgemein akzeptierte Interessenvertretung finden würde.

VG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Mai 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Weiß ich nicht aber zumindest in diesem konkreten Fall so schizophren wie viele Menschen, wenn es um lieb gewonnene Dinge geht. In der Klimadebatte vertrittst Du vehement die Auffassung, dass diejenigen die maßgeblich die enormen CO2 Emissionen verursachen auch für Veränderungen sorgen müssen, Verursacherprinzip halt. Hier nun lassen wir im übertragenen Sinne die Afrikaner vorangehen. In dieser Schizophrenie unterscheidet Dich dann auch gar nicht so viel von Lajos und seiner die endlichen Rohstoffe sind gar nicht sooo endlich Geschichte aber an anderer Stelle werden dann keine Gastangler mehr an den eigenen Teich gelassen, weil die zu viel Fisch entnehmen.



Ich sehe in dem Beschluss einen richtigen Fingerzeig,  einen wichtigen Hinweis, das eben auch wenn die Bestände gerade etwas angestiegen sind, die Situation sehr kritisch zu betrachten ist.

Das ist keinerlei Aussage, die die Berufsfischerei aus der Verantwortung entlässt,  ganz im Gegenteil,  das ist mit ein Dorn im Auge.
Aber es bringt auch nichts,  wenn man ein Problem erkennt immer erst nach den anderen zu schauen und sich dann gegenseitig die Verantwortung  zuzuweisen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (20. Mai 2019)

.


----------



## BERND2000 (20. Mai 2019)

Sagt Mir bitte Bescheid, wenn die Versuche der Staaten die Fischbestände erfolgreich (zum Nutzen der Menschen und der Natur) zu managen erfolgreich sind.

Bislang, habe ich das noch nicht mit bekommen, das es langfristig und nachhaltig wieder zu Verbesserungen führte.
Die trauen sich nicht einml mehr historische Bestände als Ziel zu setzen, sondern nur noch die Bestände anzustreben als die Überfischung längst schon zu Bestandeinbrüchen geführt hatte.
Gleichzeitig wird die E.U-Fischerei aber weiter ordentlich mit Steuermitteln gestützt.
(Bedeutet, man verhindert sogar die Selbstregulierung, wo es sich nicht rechnet)
Kein Wunder, wenn die Fischbestände einbrechen. Die technischen Möglichkeiten zum Fischfang haben sich rasant verbessert und die Schäden durch Grundnetze und Umweltprobleme haben die Produktivität der Gewässer nachhaltig verschlechtert.
Letzteres müsste man ntürlich noch beweisen, auch wenn es Jedem wohl klar sein sollte.
Ist wie mit vielen Dummheiten, die man Schlitzohren erst mal Bewiesen soll, das sie falsch sind.

Ich habe die Tage, die Alten Berichte in der Fischwaid gelesen, die L.V-Stellungsnahmen zu den Angelfängen an Dorschen in S.H und M.V.P. von 2006-2007.
Man sollte mit recht immer vom Negativsten ausgegen...und weniger hoffen, das sich das schon vernümpftig regelt.
Das Gute,....man vergisst die Verschlechterung schnell wieder, auch wenn nichts besser wird.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Mai 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Sehe ich komplett anders, denn es muss doch darum gehen die Probleme da anzugehen wo sie entstehen und nicht ständig irgendwelche Nebenkriegsschauplätze beackern, die von den wahren Ursachen nur ablenken. Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass die Angler nicht schon überproportional beteiligt wären. Nun beschränken wir uns auch noch selber, ohne jeglichen Effekt auf die Durchschnittsgröße oder Menge der Kälber im Stall, um bei Deinem Bild zu bleiben. Der Stall gehört uns eben nicht alleine. Wir wollen nur ab und zu mal ein gutes,dickes Steak essen und nicht möglichst großen Profit mit wenig Aufwand erwirtschaften.



Ich akzeptiere deine Sichtweise, teile sie aber nicht. 

Zumal die Erklärung ja keine bindende Wirkung hat. Es steht jedem frei, sich dem zu unterwerfen, oder nicht.


----------



## zander67 (20. Mai 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Nun beschränken wir uns auch noch selber, ohne jeglichen Effekt auf die Durchschnittsgröße oder Menge der Kälber im Stall, um bei Deinem Bild zu bleiben. Der Stall gehört uns eben nicht alleine.



Diese Selbstbeschränkung wird keinen bzw. nur einen geringen Effekt auf den Dorschbestand haben, logisch.
Soll vermutlich auch nur Symbolcharakter haben, gibt es ja in anderen Bereichen auch, mal zur Animation zum mitmachen, mal um Aktionismus vorzugaukeln.
Wenn ein Mitmacheffekt angestrebt wurde, war es wenigstens ein Versuch, politisch vielleicht nicht mal so dumm.

VG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (20. Mai 2019)

[


----------



## zander67 (20. Mai 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Dein Ernst? So etwas sind doch Steilvorlagen für den maltesischen Kommissar schnell mal ne Richtlinie daraus zu machen. Scheint ja schlau zu sein, wenn selbst die das vorschlagen. Unglaublich eigentlich.
> Ansonsten hat @BERND2000 as ja gut skizziert.



Naja, es hätte auch eine schlimmere Selbstgeißelung dabei raus kommen können als ein 45cm Mindestmaß und eine Schonzeit.
Daran halten sich viele Angler eh schon.

VG


----------



## Laichzeit (20. Mai 2019)

Das eigentliche Problem ist doch, dass hier ohne Verhandlung mit den anderen Nutzern und vor Bekanntgabe der neusten Daten zum Bestand Aktionismus betrieben wird. Solche Beschlüsse machen nur Sinn, wenn die dadurch ausbleibenden Fänge nicht den anderen Fischern zugeschlagen werden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Mai 2019)

Wenn sich in einem Verband eine Mehrheit findet, die diesen Beschluss fasst braucht es erst mal gar nichts. Eine Gruppe von Menschen teilt eine Meinung und verkündet diese.

Und ich habe seit der Verkündung weitaus mehr Zustimmung gelesen, als Ablehnung.


----------



## nowortg (20. Mai 2019)

Und wie viele dieser Personen, die dieser Entscheidung zustimmen, sin tatsächlich Dorschangler?

Stets Petri Heil 

Jens


----------



## degl (20. Mai 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Wenn sich in einem Verband eine Mehrheit findet, die diesen Beschluss fasst braucht es erst mal gar nichts. Eine Gruppe von Menschen teilt eine Meinung und verkündet diese.
> 
> Und ich habe seit der Verkündung weitaus mehr Zustimmung gelesen, als Ablehnung.



Oha........"Verbandsmeinungen" fußen selten auf der Meinung seiner Mitglieder......................aber fangen wir nur damit nicht erst an.
Doch seinen Mitgliedern und dann wohl auch den "zahlenden Gastanglern" eine derartige(nicht gesetzeskonforme) Empfehlung zu geben.........zeigt, das SIE sich nicht mehr einbringen wollen, in der" sich immer konfuser gesaltenden" Diskusion um eine möglichst sinnvolle Bestandssicherung des Ostseedorsches.......wat schasst moken

gruß degl


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Mai 2019)

nowortg schrieb:


> Und wie viele dieser Personen, die dieser Entscheidung zustimmen, sin tatsächlich Dorschangler?
> 
> Stets Petri Heil
> 
> Jens



Die Mehrheit


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Mai 2019)

Mit Sicherheit nicht.

Die an der Küste ansässigen Meeres- oder Dorschangler sind größtenteils nicht im LAV organisiert.
Und die meisten LAV Mitglieder sind Binnenangler weil dort der Gewässerpool des LAV liegt.


----------



## hans albers (20. Mai 2019)

> es hätte auch eine schlimmere Selbstgeißelung dabei raus kommen können als ein 45cm Mindestmaß und eine Schonzeit.




ebend...


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Liberale Regelungen sind nicht erwünscht, sondern Vorschriften, Vorschriften, Vorschriften. Alles muss von den "Verbandsgöttern" reguliert werden, ob mit Sinn und Verstand spielt dabei immer seltener eine Rolle!



Nein Lars,  es sind nicht nur die Verbände,
es sind die Angler selbst, auch user hier im Board, die nach Entnahmeverbot schreien und Regelungen, die das Entnehmen beschränken, begrüßen!
Es sind die Angler, eben auch hier im Board, die propagieren, keine Fische zu entnehmen, um die Bestände zu schonen.
Die Denkweise und Argumentation der Angler, auch im Board ist gleich, Süsswasser und Salzwasser;
ihr Verhalten ist verheerend, für's Süsswasser wie auch für's Salzwasser!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Mai 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit nicht.
> 
> Die an der Küste ansässigen Meeres- oder Dorschangler sind größtenteils nicht im LAV organisiert.
> Und die meisten LAV Mitglieder sind Binnenangler weil dort der Gewässerpool des LAV liegt.



Na, du kannst schon glauben, das ich über die Angelinteressen meiner Kontakte informiert bin.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Mai 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> das ich über die Angelinteressen meiner Kontakte informiert bin.




Kann schon sein aber die allermeisten orstansässigen Küstenangler sind nicht im LAV organsiert.
Im Gegenteil, es treten eher noch welche aus aus dem LAV.

Und meine Infos sind vom LAV.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. Mai 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die an der Küste ansässigen Meeres- oder Dorschangler sind größtenteils nicht im LAV organisiert.
> Und die meisten LAV Mitglieder sind Binnenangler weil dort der Gewässerpool des LAV liegt.



Ich denke Du liegst da nicht so falsch! Die Angler von der Küste haben in der Regel auch das Meeresangeln im Blut uns somit weniger Interesse an Binnengewässern.

Der LAV MVP haut hier eine Meldung raus, die in erster Linie für neue Beschränkungen für alle Meeresangler sorgen könnte und nimmt sich raus für 163.000 Meeresangler zu sprechen. Hiervon kommen keine 18% aus MVP, der Rest aus den anderen Teilen der Republik. Ich denke der LAV MVP täte gut daran, sich auf seine Gewässer zu konzentrieren und die Ostsee den Meeresanglern und insbesondere den Menschen zu überlassen, die davon leben und vielen von uns auch erst das Meeresangeln durch ihren Service ermöglichen. 

Wir möchten liberale Regelungen, eine Zukunft für den Angeltourismus und eine Zukunft für unser Hobby und keine neuen Verbote und Beschränkungen!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. Mai 2019)

Unsere Informationen zur Pressemeldung des LAV Mecklenburg- Vorpommern hat für viele Diskussionen im Netz, aber auch bei persönlichen Gesprächen gesorgt.

Erst einmal möchten wir uns für die große Zustimmung bedanken, aber natürlich auch für die Diskussionen im Internet.

Wir möchten heute noch einmal ein paar Punkte aufgreifen, die anscheinend so nicht allen bekannt sind, aber unsere Aussagen noch einmal unterstreichen und verdeutlichen sollen.

Der Zeitpunkt der Veröffentlichung ist nicht nur unglücklich gewählt, sondern einfach desaströs und mit Hinblick auf die Verhandlungsposition zum „Baglimit 2020“ schlichtweg katastrophal! In der kommenden Woche wird der ICES Advice mit der wissenschaftlichen Empfehlung zu den Fangmengen 2020 in der Ostsee verkündet. Da sich die Dorschbestände nach den bisherigen Vorhersagen ja weiterhin positiv entwickeln und wir somit davon ausgehen, dass dieser Trend anhält, müssen wir also weiter für die Abschaffung der sogenannten Sondermaßnahme „Tagesfangbegrenzung für Angler“ kämpfen. Eventuell müssen wir hierfür ja nicht einmal kämpfen, sondern die Politik streicht diese Sondermaßnahme sogar von sich aus. Und was macht der LAV MVP bevor überhaupt Zahlen veröffentlicht werden? Der LAV MVP fordert ein Baglimit von 10 pro Angler und zusätzlich sogar eine neue Beschränkung für Angler in Form einer Schonzeit. Zur Erinnerung- die Politik hat die Schonzeit für die Fischerei seit diesem Jahr wieder abgeschafft.

Eine Schonzeit für die Freizeitfischerei würde laut Wissenschaft rechnerisch 330 Tonnen weniger Dorschfänge durch die Freizeitfischerei bringen, wohlgemerkt rein rechnerisch und linear betrachtet. Die Realität sieht leider ganz anders aus! Wie viele Kutter fahren wie oft in dieser Zeit raus, wie viele Angler sind jeweils an Bord und wie hoch sind die tatsächlichen Fänge? 20 Tonnen? Dann die Fänge der Brandungsangler dazu und wir sind vielleicht bei 50 Tonnen. Dann reden wir aber nicht von Laichdorschen, sondern von Dorschfängen! Oder kennt Ihr Brandungsangler, die bis in die Laichgründe werfen können? Übrigens gehen auch die wenigsten Kuttertouren in die typischen Laichgebiete, da gerade im Februar das Wetter diese Fahrten nicht zulässt.

Fakt ist, dass wir hier von vielleicht 50 Tonnen Dorsch in diesem Zeitraum sprechen, die Betriebe im Angeltourismus diese Ausfallzeit nicht überleben würden. Eine zweimonatige Schonzeit ohne angemessene Ausgleichszahlungen wäre das Ende für die Hochseeangelschiffe in Deutschland, da müssen wir gar nicht groß rechnen. Und das, um 50 Tonnen Dorsch von 85.000 Tonnen Dorschbestand nicht durch Angler zu entnehmen, also 0,06% vom Gesamtbestand.

Würde das dem Bestand eigentlich spürbar helfen? NEIN!

Nicht nur, dass diese 0,06% wissenschaftlich zu vernachlässigen sind, so würden wir Angler diese Menge in den restlichen 10 Monaten des Jahres nicht wieder aufholen- im Gegensatz zur Fischerei. Denn die 330 Tonnen weniger Anglerfänge könnte die Politik dann der Gesamtfangmenge in der westlichen Ostsee zurechnen und die Fischerei würde diese Menge trotz Schonzeit abfischen. Nutzen für den Bestand demnach minus 280 Tonnen. Diese 280 Tonnen sind dann auch im darauffolgenden Jahr im Februar und März nicht mehr in der Ostsee vorhanden, laichen also demnach auch nicht mehr. Kann das in unserem Interesse sein? Wir sagen auch hier ganz klar NEIN!

Und das Mindestmaß von 45cm? Liebe Angelfreunde, unsere Gesetze ermöglichen doch jedem Angler an und auf der Ostsee die Entscheidung zur Entnahme. Wenn wir Angler also einen Dorsch von 38cm entnehmen möchten, was ja legal ist, dann dürfen wir das und es verbietet sich hier in unseren Augen jede Kritik. Genauso wie wir niemals jemanden kritisieren möchten, der für sich ein persönliches Mindestmaß von 45cm oder 50cm festlegt. Es ist legal und wir sollten alle Angler, die sich an die rechtlichen Vorgaben halten, respektieren und zwar ohne Ausnahmen.

Aber wollen wir wirklich eine gesetzliche Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes? Auch hier ein ganz klares NEIN von unserer Seite. Auch das möchten wir natürlich begründen. Eine gesetzliche Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes würde erneut Minderfänge von 655 Tonnen im Jahr bedeuten. Was mit diesen 655 Tonnen passieren wird, haben wir beim Thema Schonzeit ja bereits dargestellt. Die 655 Tonnen würden dem Bestand nicht helfen, da die Fangmengen errechnet werden- weniger Entnahme durch Angler bedeutet nun einmal mehr Fangmengen für andere Fischereien. Oder warum werden die Fangmengen der Angler seit 2016 im ICES Advice – was ja zur Einführung des Baglimit ab 2017 geführt hat – berücksichtigt. Würden wir Angler also nur Dorsche ab 45cm entnehmen, wäre die Auswirkung auf den Bestand gleich Null. Würde sich das auf die Größe der einzelnen Fische auswirken? Wir denken auch hier ganz klar NEIN! Die Fischerei hat ein Anlandegebot, demnach muss jeder gefangene Dorsch gemäß der EU- Verordnung angelandet werden. Der Unterschied bei einer Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes von aktuell 35cm auf 45cm würde nur noch mehr Discard bedeuten, da die Fischerei Dorsche erst ab dem gesetzlichen Mindestmaß für den menschlichen Verzehr vermarkten darf. Mit der Forderung einer Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes auf 45cm würden wir also letztendlich nichts für die Bestände tun, sondern die Fischerei schädigen und die Zahl des Beifangs, der nicht dem menschlichen Verzehr zugeführt werden darf, erhöhen.

Das kann nicht im Interesse von uns Anglern sein, oder? Wir machen uns wirklich Gedanken und es geht uns auch um gesunde Fischbestände. Ja, wir wünschen uns eine nachhaltige Fischerei und einen nachhaltigen, respektvollen Umgang mit unseren Ressourcen im Meer.

Wir wünschen uns auch weiterhin einen konstruktiven und fairen Austausch mit allen Beteiligten und einen respektvollen Umgang untereinander!

Mit bestem Gruß von der Küste!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Mai 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Nein Lars,  es sind nicht nur die Verbände,
> es sind die Angler selbst, auch user hier im Board, die nach Entnahmeverbot schreien und Regelungen, die das Entnehmen beschränken, begrüßen!
> Es sind die Angler, eben auch hier im Board, die propagieren, keine Fische zu entnehmen, um die Bestände zu schonen.
> Die Denkweise und Argumentation der Angler, auch im Board ist gleich, Süsswasser und Salzwasser;
> ihr Verhalten ist verheerend, für's Süsswasser wie auch für's Salzwasser!



Wer fordert ein Entnahmeverbot für Karpfen, Hecht, Zander? Es geht in den Binnengewässern primär um den Aal. Und für den haben andere Länder, wie z.B. Norwegen, GB und die Niederlande längst ein ganzjähriges Fangverbot eingeführt. (Wir reden hier nicht vom C&R-Angeln auf Karpfen & Co. Das ist eine ganz andere Sache.)

Und bzgl. des Themas Themas Dorsch empfehle ich folgenden Artikel, der vieles auf den Punkt bringt: https://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/bila...er-fuer-die-Fischbestaende-als-Fischerei.html

Nichtsdestotrotz sehe ich nicht, dass die Aktion des LFV MeckPomm auch nur einen einzigen Dorsch retten wird, wenn die Quoten wieder auf die Berufsfischer umgelegt werden. Gleiche Situation wie beim Aal: Schutz gern, aber dann Restriktionen für alle.

Die ständige Argumentation bzgl. nicht final erbrachter Nachweise, Hinweise auf Wasserkraftwerke als Mitverursacher etc. erinnert mich immer an die Autolobby und den Bauernpräsidenten.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. Mai 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Und bzgl. des Themas Themas Dorsch empfehle ich folgenden Artikel, der vieles auf den Punkt bringt: https://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/bila...er-fuer-die-Fischbestaende-als-Fischerei.html


 Das einzige, was der von Dir verlinkte Artikel auf den Punkt bringt, ist schlechter Journalismus... Zeig mir zum Beispiel mal im Artikel den Zusammenhang zur Überschirft, gerne mit Fakten...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (20. Mai 2019)

[


----------



## Stulle (20. Mai 2019)

Jeder Verein den ich kenne hat fangbegrenzungen für Hecht und karpfen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Mai 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Selten einen so schlecht recherchierten und mit falschen Schlussfolgerungen versehenen Artikel gelesen und das obwohl man von der Welt ja einiges gewohnt ist. Klasse Empfehlung.



Na dann erzähle mal, welche Schlussfolgerungen da falsch sind.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das einzige, was der von Dir verlinkte Artikel auf den Punkt bringt, ist schlechter Journalismus... Zeig mir zum Beispiel mal im Artikel den Zusammenhang zur Überschirft, gerne mit Fakten...



Der Zusammenhang ist doch einfach ersichtlich: Der Autor stellt dar, dass ein Angler ein Baglimit vom 5 Dorschen pro Tag hatte, der Kutterfischer aber eines von 3, wenn man die Quote umrechnet.


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Mai 2019)

Wer ein Entnahmeverbot für Zander, Hecht fordert? Alle die hier im Board dies predigen und z.B. NL als großes Vorbild diesbezüglich heiligen ...
Alle, die andere wegen eines Entnahmefangfotos angreifen ...
In einem anderen großen Forum wird man wegen eines Fangfotos mit Blut gesperrt, weil man sich zum Zurücksetzen wegen Bestandschutzes verpflichtet sieht....

Alles Angler, die mehr oder weniger schnell durch ihre Bestandsargumentation das Angeln abschaffen.
Ideologen und Politik nehmen sowas gerne auch für Süsswasser auf, schneller als manchen der Verstand reicht ...nur, das bedeutet bei uns dann Angelverbot und eben nicht Angeln mit Zurücksetzen ....

Bestandsargumentation, von Anglern selbst auch mitgetragen. Was im Salzwasser heute ist morgen im Süsswasser ...
aber manche hier verstehen weder das eine noch das andere ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Mai 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wer ein Entnahmeverbot für Zander, Hecht fordert? Alle die hier im Board dies predigen und z.B. NL als großes Vorbild diesbezüglich heiligen ...
> Alle, die andere wegen eines Entnahmefangfotos angreifen ...
> In einem anderen großen Forum wird man wegen eines Fangfotos mit Blut gesperrt, weil man sich zum Zurücksetzen wegen Bestandschutzes verpflichtet sieht....
> 
> ...



Mit Extremisten muss man irgendwie leben, auch die Jäger sind übrigens damit konfroniert: 



 (Ich verfolge als Jagd-Fan den Kanal der beiden schon lange. Ist übrigens auch MeckPomm).


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Mai 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Na dann erzähle mal, welche Schlussfolgerungen da falsch sind.



Im Artikel steht...

_"Das Baglimit für Hobbyangler liegt bei fünf Dorschen pro Tag – Kutterfischer müssen sich mit maximal drei zufriedengeben, wenn man die Jahresquoten umrechnet."_

Selbst wenn das stimmt, sind pro Jahr 365x3=1095 Dorsche pro Jahr und Berufsfischer.

Welcher Angler fährt 365 Tage im Jahr raus und nimmt fängt auch noch jeden Tag das 5-Dorsche Baglimit(aus dem Artikel)???

Fischer schöpfen ihre Quoten aber immer aus soweit ich weiß!

Das ist eine absichtlich verzerrte Darstellung in dem Artikel mMn.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. Mai 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der Zusammenhang ist doch einfach ersichtlich: Der Autor stellt dar, dass ein Angler ein Baglimit vom 5 Dorschen pro Tag hatte, der Kutterfischer aber eines von 3, wenn man die Quote umrechnet.



Du glaubst diesen Blödsinn? Oh mein Gott.... Hast Du eigentlich eine Vorstellung davon, was ein Fischkutter an Zahlen in Stück an Dorsch fängt?

Die 3 könnten stimmen, wenn er nur an einem schlechten Tag im Jahr rausfährt und diesen Fang dann auf 365 Tage umrechnet.

Aber ich helfe Dir einmal den Text zu verstehen. Der Autor hat ein leider keine Ahnung- er denkt das Baglimit von 3 in den Monaten Februar und März auf den Angelkuttern ist die Fangbegrenzung auf FIschkuttern...Verstehst Du jetzt was ich mit schlechtem Journalismus meine? Leider hat der Autor unsere Mails ignoriert und keine Richtigstellung gebracht. Uns wäre auch lieber gewesen, wenn der Artikel in der Versenkung verschwunden wäre. Das aber ein "Angler" den Artikel noch einmal wieder ausgräbt passt ein wenig zu der Meinung von Toni...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (20. Mai 2019)

[


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (20. Mai 2019)

[


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> ich mit schlechtem Journalismus meine? Leider hat der Autor unsere Mails ignoriert und keine Richtigstellung gebracht.




Das ist eine Frechheit(aber leider an der Tagesordnung heutzutage).

Erst Mist verbreiten und dann nichtmal richtig stellen, selbst wenn klar ist dass es falsch war.
Qualitätsmedien eben. *Kotzsmiley*


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Du glaubst diesen Blödsinn? Oh mein Gott.... Hast Du eigentlich eine Vorstellung davon, was ein Fischkutter an Zahlen in Stück an Dorsch fängt?
> 
> Die 3 könnten stimmen, wenn er nur an einem schlechten Tag im Jahr rausfährt und diesen Fang dann auf 365 Tage umrechnet.
> 
> Aber ich helfe Dir einmal den Text zu verstehen. Der Autor hat ein leider keine Ahnung- er denkt das Baglimit von 3 in den Monaten Februar und März auf den Angelkuttern ist die Fangbegrenzung auf FIschkuttern...Verstehst Du jetzt was ich mit schlechtem Journalismus meine? Leider hat der Autor unsere Mails ignoriert und keine Richtigstellung gebracht. Uns wäre auch lieber gewesen, wenn der Artikel in der Versenkung verschwunden wäre. Das aber ein "Angler" den Artikel noch einmal wieder ausgräbt passt ein wenig zu der Meinung von Toni...



Wieviel Kutter gibt es und wieviel Angler? Wir können uns hier mehr oder weniger schräge Argumente den ganzen Tag um die Ohren hauen. Ich vermisse das Augenmaß, auf Seiten der Angler und auf seiten der Berufsfischer. Die Frage muss doch lauten: "Wie stellen wir sicher, dass unsere Kinder noch Aal fangen können?", "Wie stellen wir sicher, dass die Dorschbestände verbessert werden (nicht stabilisiert, denn der aktuelle Bestand ist um Längen unter dem Optimum)?" usw. Und am Ende müssen alle Parteien bereit sein, Einschnitte in Kauf zu nehmen. Das erkenne ich aktuell weder von den Anglern noch von den Berufsfischern. Mich macht das regelrecht wütend. Jeder denkt nur an seine Klientel. Am Ende muss man sich fast bei der EU bedanken (ich mag diesen Bürokratenhaufen eigentlich gar nicht), dass was gegen Kohlekraftwerke, nicht zukunftsfähige Verbrennungsmotoren und am Ende auch Überfischung getan wird.

Ich habe aktiv das Volksbegehren Artenvielfalt unterstützt, weil es Zukunftsfähigkeit sicherstellt. Und ich bin Angler (Vorstand) und Jäger. Naturschutz schließt doch Naturnutzung nicht aus, nur muss man eben auch im Blick haben, was nachhaltig möglich ist. Angler, die in kleine Flüssen Welse zurücksetzen sind hier genauso dumm wie Naturschützer, die in Deutschland eine unbegrenzte Ausbreitung des Wolfes anstreben. Der Aal gehört geschützt und die Bestände von Dorsch und Hering müssen erhöht werden, im Interesse aller Natur*nutzer*.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (20. Mai 2019)

.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. Mai 2019)

Ich dachte es gibt nichts schlimmeres, als am Montagabend zum Wochenstart einen Zahnarzttermin, doch dann kam Dein Beitrag...



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wieviel Kutter gibt es und wieviel Angler? Wir können uns hier mehr oder weniger schräge Argumente den ganzen Tag um die Ohren hauen. Ich vermisse das Augenmaß, auf Seiten der Angler und auf seiten der Berufsfischer.



Ich denke schon, dass ich ausreichend Fakten liefere- Du bist wohl eher für die schrägen Argumente zuständig! Alleine Deine Frage 



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wieviel Kutter gibt es und wieviel Angler?



zeigt Deine Kompetenz in diesem Thema. Die Zahl der Kutter und die Zahl der Angler spielt überhaupt keine Rolle, sondern lediglich die Entnahmemenge der Beteiligten und das Gesamtergebnis. Betrachten wir also die Fangmengen von 1994 bis 2017 kommen wir Angler mit einem Anteil von gut 10% sehr gut weg.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Frage muss doch lauten: "Wie stellen wir sicher, dass unsere Kinder noch Aal fangen können?",



Die Frage muss doch lauten "Was hat der Aal mit diesem Thema zu tun?"!



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Frage muss doch lauten: "Wie stellen wir sicher, dass unsere Kinder noch Aal fangen können?", "Wie stellen wir sicher, dass die Dorschbestände verbessert werden (nicht stabilisiert, denn der aktuelle Bestand ist um Längen unter dem Optimum)?" usw. Und am Ende müssen alle Parteien bereit sein, Einschnitte in Kauf zu nehmen. Das erkenne ich aktuell weder von den Anglern noch von den Berufsfischern. Mich macht das regelrecht wütend. Jeder denkt nur an seine Klientel. Am Ende muss man sich fast bei der EU bedanken (ich mag diesen Bürokratenhaufen eigentlich gar nicht), dass was gegen Kohlekraftwerke, nicht zukunftsfähige Verbrennungsmotoren und am Ende auch Überfischung getan wird.



Das macht mich dann irgendwann wütend! Was tut denn die EU gegen die Überfischung? Hast Du Dir mal die Quotenempfehlung der Wissenschaft und die Festlegung der Quoten durch die Politik der letzten 10 Jahre angeschaut? Dann wirst Du feststellen, dass Deine Aussage nicht wirklich zutrifft.

Übrigens haben wir Angler unseren Beitrag in Form einer Sondermaßnahme (Baglimit) geleistet, die Sondermaßnahme für die Fischerei (Schonzeit) hingegen wurde seit Januar 2019 aufgehoben. Gerechtigkeit und Fairness? Fehlanzeige!



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich habe aktiv das Volksbegehren Artenvielfalt unterstützt, weil es Zukunftsfähigkeit sicherstellt. Und ich bin Angler (Vorstand) und Jäger. Naturschutz schließt doch Naturnutzung nicht aus, nur muss man eben auch im Blick haben, was nachhaltig möglich ist. Angler, die in kleine Flüssen Welse zurücksetzen sind hier genauso dumm wie Naturschützer, die in Deutschland eine unbegrenzte Ausbreitung des Wolfes anstreben. Der Aal gehört geschützt und die Bestände von Dorsch und Hering müssen erhöht werden, im Interesse aller Natur*nutzer*.





Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich habe aktiv das Volksbegehren Artenvielfalt unterstützt, weil es Zukunftsfähigkeit sicherstellt.



Als Angler, als Vorstand eines Angelvereines oder als verantwortungsbewusster Bürger? Auch wenn es OT ist, interessiert es mich. PS: Ist eine Fangfrage ;-) 



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Und ich bin Angler (Vorstand) und Jäger.



Nimm es bitte nicht persönlich, aber dass Du das hier so erwähnst- macht Dich das allwissend oder stehst Du deshalb über uns? Ich denke bei der Delegiertenveranstaltung des LAV MVP war auch der Vorstand dabei und trotzdem (oder gerade deswegen?) ist da in Bezug auf den Dorsch so ein Blödsinn rausgekommen. Ich würde das mittlerweile sogar als ein für unser Hobby schädliches Verhalten bezeichnen. Letztendlich fordert man für Angler neue Beschränkungen- kann man als Zugeständnis interpretieren, dass wir Angler zu viel Dorsch entnehmen. Was ja definitiv nicht so ist, Vergleiche die Zahlen ICES von 1994 bis 2017.

Dein Beitrag/ Deine Beiträge zu diesem Thema zeigt ja deutlich, dass ein Vorstand eines Naturschutzverbandes für Süßwassergewässer nicht automatisch Kompetenz für Meeresangler vorweisen kann und warum ich den LAV MVP einfach nur wiederholt auffordern kann, sich zukünftig aus diesem Thema rauszuhalten. Hier geht es nämlich nicht nur um einen kleinen Vereinsweiher, sondern um ein wichtiges wirtschaftliches Standbein in strukturschwachen Regionen, um Existenzen und Familien und um das Hobby von 163.000 Anglern an und auf der Ostsee. Das ist keine Spielwiese für überalterte Vorstände von Dorfangelvereinen!



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Naturschutz schließt doch Naturnutzung nicht aus, nur muss man eben auch im Blick haben, was nachhaltig möglich ist.


 Ja, aber das ist nicht unsere Aufgabe, sondern die Aufgabe der Politik. Nachhaltigkeit und Verteilungsgerechtigkeit sind die Stichwörter. Bei beiden hat die Politik in den letzten Jahren völlig versagt. Das sind die beiden Themen, die bei uns ganz oben im Fokus stehen!



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Angler, die in kleine Flüssen Welse zurücksetzen sind hier genauso dumm wie Naturschützer, die in Deutschland eine unbegrenzte Ausbreitung des Wolfes anstreben. Der Aal gehört geschützt und die Bestände von Dorsch und Hering müssen erhöht werden, im Interesse aller Natur*nutzer*.


 Ich finde es anmaßend und überheblich, Angler als dumm zu bezeichnen, weil sie nicht in Dein Weltbild passen!

Wohin soll sich der Dorsch noch entwickeln? Wir haben einen Dorschbestand, wie wir ihn ewig nicht mehr hatten. Übrigens ist nicht die Fischerei dafür verantwortlich, dass manche Jahrgänge beim Dorsch ausfallen- sondern die Allgemeinheit! Die Fischer und Angler sind nur diejenigen, die darunter leiden müssen, quasi die auserkorenen Opfer der Wissenschaft und der Politik!

Der Zahnarzttermin war echt angenehmer....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wohin soll sich der Dorsch noch entwickeln? Wir haben einen Dorschbestand, wie wir ihn ewig nicht mehr hatten.



Du musst bei solchen Betrachtungen mal die Vergangenheit betrachten, da siehst du, das die Fangmengen in guten Jahren innerhalb der letzten 20 Jahre noch bei ca. 40.000 To. lagen und in den letzten Jahren bei etwa 6.000 to. lagen. Aktuellere zahlen liegen mir nicht vor, aber da wissen wir ja auch nicht, ob der Trend hält, oder ob der Todgeweihte sich nochmal aufbäumt.

Und in den Jahrzehnten davor möchte ich gar nicht sprechen. Wie man da zufrieden sein kann, ist mir ein Rätsel, könnte an der Betäubung liegen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. Mai 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Du musst bei solchen Betrachtungen mal die Vergangenheit betrachten, da siehst du, das die Fangmengen in guten Jahren innerhalb der letzten 20 Jahre noch bei ca. 40.000 To. lagen und in den letzten Jahren bei etwa 6.000 to. lagen. Aktuellere zahlen liegen mir nicht vor, aber da wissen wir ja auch nicht, ob der Trend hält, oder ob der Todgeweihte sich nochmal aufbäumt.
> 
> Und in den Jahrzehnten davor möchte ich gar nicht sprechen. Wie man da zufrieden sein kann, ist mir ein Rätsel, könnte an der Betäubung liegen.



Ich hatte keine Betäubung, denn dass das Blödsinn ist merke ich sofort!



Testudo schrieb:


> Du musst bei solchen Betrachtungen mal die Vergangenheit betrachten, da siehst du, das die Fangmengen in guten Jahren innerhalb der letzten 20 Jahre noch bei ca. 40.000 To. lagen und in den letzten Jahren bei etwa 6.000 to. lagen.



Das hat nichts mit den Beständen zu tun. Die Bestände sind zu betrachten, danach werden die Fangmengen festgelegt.

Aber ich kann Dir zu meiner Aussage gerne eine Grafik zu der Bestandsentwicklung einfügen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Mai 2019)

Auf Laichbiomasse angel ich nicht, ich nehme gerne etwas besser abgewachsene Fische und bis dahin kann noch viel passieren. Wenn diese Fische sich fortpflanzen, kann man schon eher was ablesen, aber zunächst zeichnet sich hier wohl eher der Einfluss der starken Einströme ab, die ich bereits erwähnte.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Mai 2019)

Und hast du mal ne Quelle zu dem Diagramm?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Die Bestände sind zu betrachten, danach werden die Fangmengen festgelegt.



Wenn dem so ist, steht ja wohl außer Frage, dass der Dorsch in der östlichen Ostsee komplett unter Schutz gestellt werden muss: https://www.sueddeutsche.de/news/le....urn-newsml-dpa-com-20090101-190411-99-782254


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Mai 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wenn dem so ist, steht ja wohl außer Frage, dass der Dorsch in der östlichen Ostsee komplett unter Schutz gestellt werden muss: https://www.sueddeutsche.de/news/le....urn-newsml-dpa-com-20090101-190411-99-782254



Genau so wäre es sinnvoll, mal 2-3 Jahre Pause und dann schauen, wie die Bestände sich entwickeln


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. Mai 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wenn dem so ist, steht ja wohl außer Frage, dass der Dorsch in der östlichen Ostsee komplett unter Schutz gestellt werden muss: https://www.sueddeutsche.de/news/le....urn-newsml-dpa-com-20090101-190411-99-782254



Das kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich mich grundsätzlich an Fakten halte, im Gegensatz zu den Naturschutzverbänden wie es in diesem Fall den Anschein hat. Der Bericht datiert vom 11. April und kann somit nur alte Zahlen als Grundlage haben. Quelle für den Bericht ist übrigens eine PM der DUH, bekannt für Seriösität und erklärt die hellseherischen Fähigkeiten zu den Beständen...

Der Termin für den ICES Advice für 2020 ist nächste Woche.

Im übrigen ist die östliche Ostsee nicht mein Thema und nur weil ich mal einen Bericht lese, werde ich mir kein Urteil erlauben.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. Mai 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Auf Laichbiomasse angel ich nicht, ich nehme gerne etwas besser abgewachsene Fische und bis dahin kann noch viel passieren. Wenn diese Fische sich fortpflanzen, kann man schon eher was ablesen, aber zunächst zeichnet sich hier wohl eher der Einfluss der starken Einströme ab, die ich bereits erwähnte.



Ich war mir zu erst nicht sicher, ob Du das ernst oder ironisch meinst- doch ich denke, es war Dein Ernst und zeigt einmal mehr Deine Kompetenz.

Die Biomasse eines Bestandes setzt sich aus der Laicherbiomasse und den nicht geschlechtsreifen Fischen zusammen, also ist die Laicherbiomasse von Bedeutung für die Bestandsentwicklung. Das sind quasi die Fische, die für Angler und Fischer von Bedeutung sind...



Testudo schrieb:


> Und hast du mal ne Quelle zu dem Diagramm?



Die Quelle ist Anglerdemo, die Daten Grundlage ICES. Da muss ich Dir Recht geben, dass das nicht aus dem Bild hervorgeht. Ich habe das auf die Schnelle aus einer Präsentation kopiert und nur einen Ausschnitt dargestellt. Sorry!

So sieht das Bild korrekt aus.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich mich grundsätzlich an Fakten halte, im Gegensatz zu den Naturschutzverbänden wie es in diesem Fall den Anschein hat. Der Bericht datiert vom 11. April und kann somit nur alte Zahlen als Grundlage haben. Quelle für den Bericht ist übrigens eine PM der DUH, bekannt für Seriösität und erklärt die hellseherischen Fähigkeiten zu den Beständen...
> 
> Der Termin für den ICES Advice für 2020 ist nächste Woche.
> 
> Im übrigen ist die östliche Ostsee nicht mein Thema und nur weil ich mal einen Bericht lese, werde ich mir kein Urteil erlauben.



Ja, ja, alles Spinner. Man kann sich aber auch einfach mal durchlesen, was der ICES 2018 so geschrieben hat:
https://www.ices.dk/sites/pub/Publi...coregion_FisheriesOverviews_2018_November.pdf

Zitat Seite 38: "However, for salmon and western Baltic cod recreational catches are significant". 
Die Freizeitfischerei auf Lachs und West-Ostsee Dorsch stellen also laut ICES eine signifikante Größe dar. 

Zitat Seite 50: "A number of stocks are currently being exploited above FMSY, namely eastern and western cod"
Wer nicht weiß, was FMSY ist: https://www.fmsyproject.net/new-page (der maximal mögliche Ertrag auf Basis Nachhaltigkeit)


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. Mai 2019)

Ist bei mir Seite 9 und nicht Seite 38...

Was in Deinem Zitat aber als Recreational Fishing zählt, hast Du lieber weggelassen? Zitat "Recreational fisheries take place in all parts of the Baltic Sea, using a variety of gears including rod and line, l ongline, gillnets, traps, and spear-fishing." Bei "rod" finde ich uns Angler wieder, der Rest?

Übrigens nichts neues die Aussage, denn deshalb werden wir ja gemanaged. Halt nur nicht gerecht und fair. 

Ich denke die Gleichberechtigung setzt ein, wenn man die Quoten der Fischerei kürzt. Dann werden wir Angler analog gekürzt, bei der Erhähung für dieses Jahr wurde das allerdings dann "vergessen". Fordert ja auch der DAFV, nämlich eine Gleichbehandlung. Auch die haben es nicht verstanden...


----------



## TeeHawk (21. Mai 2019)

Solange ein Kilo Dorsch, gefangen vom Freizeitangler ca. 40 € wert ist und dasselbe Kilo 1 € oder weniger, wenn es vom Berufsfischer nicht selbst vermarktet wird, halte ich Dorschbaglimit und Schonzeit für äußerst fragwürdig! Die 10%, die Freizeitangler, wenn überhaupt, fangen, haben doch einen zigfach höheren Wert, als die 90% der Berufsfischer! Rein volkswirtschaftlich gesehen wäre ein Verbot aller Fangmethoden, die den massenhaften Fang von Dorsch ermöglichen, die logische Konsequenz. Es sei denn, die dann geringeren Fangzahlen würden zu einer Verbuttung führen...
Außerdem müsste sich der Berufsfischer dann auch genauso an die Tierschutzgesetze halten, wie der Freizeitangler.


----------



## smithie (21. Mai 2019)

Wie sagte letztens eine Vertreterin einer Bundesbehörde zur mir: "Pragmatismus oder Sinnhaftigkeit haben bei EU Verordnungen nichts verloren..."
Der Referentenentwurf wird im politischen Prozess entsprechend der Machtverhältnisse, Lobbyismus, etc. zerfleddert bis irgendetwas raus kommt, was vielleicht noch einen so ähnlichen Titel trägt, aber mit der ursprünglichen Intention nix mehr zu tun hat.

Es stellt sich mal wieder die Frage nach der Intention bei der ganzen Aktion: warum und warum jetzt?
Was hat der Landesanglerverband davon, das zu beschließen und zwar zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt?

Eine vermeintliche Positionierung "pro Dorschbestand" unabhängig von den Empfehlungen der Wissenschaft?
Vermeintlich, weil das ganze einen gegen 0 gehenden Einfluss auf den Dorschbestand hat.

Hat jemand noch kreative Ideen? Ich weiß es wirklich nicht, was der Zweck ist, das jetzt und in der Art zu tun.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. Mai 2019)

Die gewerbliche Fischerei versorgt die Bevölkerung mit Fisch,  der Angler allenfalls seine Familie. Da liegt auf der Hand, warum man die gewerbliche Fischerei unterstützt, das liegt eben im öffentlichen Interesse. Und mit der EU hat das nun gar nichts zu tun. 

Daher hinken auch alle Vergleiche, von wegen, was hier ein Kilo Fisch kostet, und was da ein Kilo Fisch kostet. Zumal das ganze Murks ist, wenn auf der einen Seite Furz und Feuerstein in den gefangen Fisch inkludiert werden um die Summe aufzublasen und auf der anderen Seite, hört die Wertschöpfung an der Kaikante auf. Lass da mal die Genossenschaft, die deutsche See, den Einzelhandel mitspielen, dann sieht  das ganz anders aus. Und kauft ein Koch den  vermeintlich billigen Dorsch und kredenzt ihn in gehobener Gastronomie.....

Das führt zu nichts.


----------



## TeeHawk (21. Mai 2019)

Nö, der 1 € Dorsch ist das eklige Zeug, was du weiter südlich tiefgekühlt im Supermarkt kaufen kannst und wenn es dafür sogar zu schlecht ist, als Tierfutter endet. Die Wertschöpfung liegt dann bei den Firmen, die durch ihre Steuersparmodelle nicht mal mehr Steuern zahlen in diesem Land...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (21. Mai 2019)

[


----------



## Nemo (21. Mai 2019)

Also wer Billigfisch aus der gewerblichen Fischerei besser findet und im Supermarkt kaufen möchte, der kann das ja gerne tun.
Aber derjenige sollte sich dann nicht als Angler oder sogar Naturschützer präsentieren


----------



## smithie (21. Mai 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Die gewerbliche Fischerei versorgt die Bevölkerung mit Fisch,  der Angler allenfalls seine Familie. Da liegt auf der Hand, warum man die gewerbliche Fischerei unterstützt, das liegt eben im öffentlichen Interesse. Und mit der EU hat das nun gar nichts zu tun.


Um es mit Deinen Worten zu sagen: "Das führt zu nichts".
Ich habe verstanden, dass Dir am Allerwertesten vorbei geht, wen die zusätzlich 39 € pro Kilo alles mit ernähren.




Testudo schrieb:


> Daher hinken auch alle Vergleiche, von wegen, was hier ein Kilo Fisch kostet, und was da ein Kilo Fisch kostet. Zumal das ganze Murks ist, wenn auf der einen Seite Furz und Feuerstein in den gefangen Fisch inkludiert werden um die Summe aufzublasen und auf der anderen Seite, hört die Wertschöpfung an der Kaikante auf. Lass da mal die Genossenschaft, die deutsche See, den Einzelhandel mitspielen, dann sieht  das ganz anders aus. Und kauft ein Koch den  vermeintlich billigen Dorsch und kredenzt ihn in gehobener Gastronomie......


Dann lass sie doch mitspielen und rechne die Wertschäpfungskette.

Nix für ungut, aber nur weil es in Deinem Universum zu nichts führt, heißt das nicht, dass dem so ist.


----------



## Forelle2000 (21. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich hatte keine Betäubung, denn dass das Blödsinn ist merke ich sofort!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Lars,
kannst du mir bitte mal kurz das Diagramm mit Zahlen aus dem Bericht von 2018 erklären? Zahlen für 2019 und 2020 können doch 2018 nur geschätzt werden, oder?
Und kurz die Zahlen dazu mit geben? Laichbiomasse ist die Masse die ablaichen soll? Also die Masse der zu erwartenden Laichfische?  

Danke Gruss Steffen


----------



## TeeHawk (21. Mai 2019)

Was wäre denn, wenn die reale Verteilung der Dorschfänge in der westlichen Ostsee so aussehen würde:

5% Freizeitangler (10% halte ich für Unsinn/Anglerlatein)
30% Küstenfischer (Fangmethode Stellnetze und Reusen, Boote bis 7,99 m Länge)
65% Hochseefischer (Schleppnetzfischer, Boote >= 8 m Länge)

Seit ich dieses Thema beobachte bin ich über 2 Dinge gestolpert:

1. Lars Bericht über die Trawler, die den Fehmarn-Belt an einem Tag leergefischt haben
2. *§ 13 Küstenfischereiverordnung - KüFVO Verbot der Schleppnetzfischerei*
   (1) In den Küstengewässern der Nordsee ist der Fischfang mit Baumkurren verboten, soweit er
   von Fahrzeugen mit Maschinenleistungen von mehr als 221 kW betrieben wird.

   (2) In den Küstengewässern der Ostsee ist die Schleppnetzfischerei verboten, sofern sie von
   Fahrzeugen mit einer Maschinenleistung von mehr als 221 kW betrieben wird.

221 kW sind 300 PS,  Küstengewässer sind die Gewässer aller Meere bis zu 12 Seemeilen Abstand von der Festlandküste.

Dann sind auch noch die Berufsfischer in den letzten Jahren in MV von über 900 auf 200 zurückgegangen.

Wer fängt denn bitte den Dorsch, wenn nicht die Kategorie über 8 m?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. Mai 2019)

Das  Euro Zeug und das was wir hier vor Ort haben is


bastido schrieb:


> Lass Dir von jemandem der das studiert hat sagen, dass das ziemlicher Unsinn ist den Du da schreibst. Da ich das aber hier glaube ich schon 14 mal erläutert habe, nur soviel, weder deutsche See noch Einzelhändler oder Gastronomen verlieren auch nur einen Cent in ihrer Wertschöpfung, nur kommt der Fisch dann dort her, wo er eh schon zum größten Teil gefischt wird und damit auch den Preis bestimmt.
> Das Märchen vom Bevölkerung versorgenden Ostseefischer bei 5000t Quote kann ja auch nicht Dein Ernst sein. Alleine aus Norwegen kommen 1Mio t auf den Markt.


Ja sag mal du magst ja studiert haben aber mit dem Lesen hast du es nicht so. 

Wo bleibt den der Fisch, der hier auf den Kuttern gefangen wird, der wird in der Regel über die Genossenschaften auch verkauft, zur Saison auch an die hiesige Gastronomie, und ansonsten kauft hier auch der Großhandel auf. Das dieser Fisch nicht in großem Maße zur Versorgung der Bevölkerung beiträgt, ist mir bekannt, habe ich auch nicht geschrieben, ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, das der gefangene Fisch auch veräußert wird und damit zur Versorgung beiträgt. 

@TeeHawk Die hier oft angebotenen Fischprodukte tun sich in weiten Teilen absolut nichts mit denen, die dir in Düsseldorf eine Kantine servieren würde.  Backfisch  ist oft genug hier auch ein Formfleischstück, Convinient, Fertigpanade.

Der 1 Euro Dorsch ist nicht unbedingt ein schlechter Fisch, es charakterisiert den schlechten Preis, den der hiesige Fischer erzielen kann, wenn er sich nicht selbst intensiv um die Vermarktung kümmert.


----------



## TeeHawk (21. Mai 2019)

Aber wäre es dann nicht sinnvoll die Fischerei auf Dorsch der westlichen Ostsee so zu beschränken, dass eben nur die Möglichkeit der Direktvermarktung auf Grund der geringen Fangmengen bleibt und die unsinnige Abgabe an den Großhandel weg fällt. Ich hatte auch Zahlen gefunden, nach denen der Dorsch aus der westlichen Ostsee für die nationale Vermarktung nur eine Rolle im 1%-Bereich spielt. Sprich, wenn er weg fällt, es keinem auffallen wird.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. Mai 2019)

Deine Beiträge zeigen auf jeden Fall, warum bei Dir unter dem Avatar "Schützer und Nutzer" und nicht "Angler" steht...



Testudo schrieb:


> Die gewerbliche Fischerei versorgt die Bevölkerung mit Fisch,  der Angler allenfalls seine Familie. Da liegt auf der Hand, warum man die gewerbliche Fischerei unterstützt, das liegt eben im öffentlichen Interesse. Und mit der EU hat das nun gar nichts zu tun.



Die Fischerei hat natürlich einen hohen wirtschaftlichen Wert in Deutschland, jedoch sollten wir bitte hierbei die reginale Komponente berücksichtigen, wenn wir vom Dorsch sprechen. Der größte Umschlagplatz für Fisch in Deutschland ist der Frankfurter Flughafen....

Fakt ist - und das sollten wir bitte nicht vergessen - dass wir Angler sind und uns in diesem Thread um Angler und ihre Fänge kümmern sollten. Wenn möglich noch mit Bezug auf den Blödsinn des LAV MVP! Die sehe ich nämlich aktuell als gefährlicher für unsere Zukunft als Meeresangler an, als die Fischerei. Die haben die Verhandlungsposition der Angler für das Baglimit eigentlich zunichte gemacht! Da kannst Du weiterhin versuchen mit Nebelkerzen vom eigentlichen Problem abzulenken.



Testudo schrieb:


> Daher hinken auch alle Vergleiche, von wegen, was hier ein Kilo Fisch kostet, und was da ein Kilo Fisch kostet. Zumal das ganze Murks ist, wenn auf der einen Seite Furz und Feuerstein in den gefangen Fisch inkludiert werden um die Summe aufzublasen und auf der anderen Seite, hört die Wertschöpfung an der Kaikante auf.



Auf welche Datengrundlage beziehst Du Dich bei dieser Aussage? Dein Bauchgefühl? Bitte antworte nur, wenn Du einen Vergleich für Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee zwischen Anglern und Fischerei herbeiführen kannst. Ich sitze regelmäßig mit den Fischern an einem Tisch, denn wir haben erkannt, dass wir im selben Boot sitzen!



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Hallo Lars,
> kannst du mir bitte mal kurz das Diagramm mit Zahlen aus dem Bericht von 2018 erklären? Zahlen für 2019 und 2020 können doch 2018 nur geschätzt werden, oder?
> Und kurz die Zahlen dazu mit geben? Laichbiomasse ist die Masse die ablaichen soll? Also die Masse der zu erwartenden Laichfische?
> 
> Danke Gruss Steffen



Hi Steffen, die Zahlen für 2020 sind dort nicht aufgeführt, sondern lediglich für 2019.

Das ist natürlich eine Schätzung anhand vorliegender wissenschaftlicher Daten, in einem aufwändigen Prozess. Die Wissenschaft unterscheidet die Bestandsberechnung, also die rückschauende Betrachtung, wie sich Biomasse, Nachwuchsproduktion und Fischereidruck bis Ende eines Jahres entwickelt haben und die Vorhersage, also wie sich die Bestände in diesem Fall ab 2019 entwickeln. In der Rückschau ergibt sich für den Dorschbestand eine Unsicherheit von 10-15% - das ist nicht wirklich präzise, aber bei der Variabilität der Umweltbedingungen und dem vergleichsweise großen Verbreitungsgebiet doch eine akzeptable Präszision. In der Vorhersage sind - wie bei allen Vorhersagen - die Unsicherheiten viel größer, vor allem deshalb, weil die Wissenschaft für das Jahr zwischen dem Ende der Bestandsberechnung (31.12.2017) und dem Beginn der Vorhersage (ab Januar 2019) Annahmen für Fischerei, Nachwuchsentwicklung usw treffen muss, die man zu diesem Zeitpunkt aber noch nicht kennt.

Wenn sich in diesem Jahr irgend etwas unvorhergesehenes ändert, z.B. ein von der Wissenschaft als mittelmäßig angenommener Nachwuchsjahrgang sich als besonders stark oder besonders schwach entpuppt, dann hat das natürlich erheblichen Einfluss auf die Entwicklung der Bestände im folgenden Jahr - ohne das die Wissenschaft in der Lage war, das präzise vorherzusagen.

Am wichtigsten aber: Auch wenn wir gerne selbst beklagen, dass die wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse nicht sicher genug sind: Es sind die besten Erkenntnisse, die für die Ostsee vorliegen. Denn die Erhebung der Daten von marinen Fischbeständen ist unfassbar aufwändig, das ist nur durch enge internationale Abstimmung und gemeinsam mit den Forschungsinstituten in den anderen Ostsee-Anrainerstaaten leistbar. Am Ende steht dann der ICES Advice... Das sind immer die Zahlen, auf die wir uns grundsätzlich beziehen, bei all unseren Aussagen. So beziehen wir uns auch bei den Zahlen zur Veränderung von Fangmengen von Anglern bei einer Anhebung des Mindestmaßes auf 45cm auf die uns aktuellesten vorliegenden wissenschaftliche Zahlen, in diesem Fall Thünen.

Die Laicherbiomasse ist der Bestand an geschlechtsreifen Elterntieren.


----------



## Forelle2000 (22. Mai 2019)

Danke Lars für die Antwort.


----------



## angler1996 (22. Mai 2019)

Lars -nur mal einen Gedanke , wo ich zumindest überhaupt nicht mit Dir übereinstimme, Betonung liegt auf ICH.

Falls Du Angaben zur durchschnittlichen Größer der so reichlich vorhandenen Laicherbiomasse hast- her damit.
Weil- ich halte es für mich als Angler überhaupt nicht für erstrebenswert  Dorsche von 38 cm zu killen.
Da fange ich lieber Platte und das bei meiner Anreise von rund 400 km an deutsche Ostsee. Deshalb sehe ich hier auch keine Übereinstimmung mit den Interessen der Fischer . Ich muss dieses und auch nächstes Jahr. etc... keinen Dorsch fangen! und Lebe trotzdem gut weiter.
 Die Verquickung dieser angeblich gleichen Interessen stört mich in zunehmenden Maße.

Ich gehen in meiner Freizeit Angeln - mein Ziel ist es Fische zu fangen , die ich durchaus in angemessenen Umfang für meine Nahrungszwecke entnehme.
Dafür möchte ich Fische haben, die auch dafür geeignet sind- Dorsche von 38 cm? Ich habe mir jetzt erst vom Fischer Dorsch gekauft , fertig filetiert und in Tüte verpackt mit Flüssigkeit angereichert´( dafür solle es wohl irgendeine VO gegen , die das erlaubt. Ich hab's im Ferienhaus ausgepackt, die Filets hatten Größen in der Länge von vielleicht 30 cm- in der Breit von ca. 5 cm in Schnitt - ich hatte große Lust den Fischer den Kindergarten  zurück zu bringen - wenn das die Berufsehre der Fischer sein soll- will ich damit nichts zu tun haben! Was soll ich mit den "Kram " ?


Nicht missverstehen - das hat nix mit reiner Kapitalen- Jagd zu tun, was ich tue - nur ich nehm auch keinen 40iger Hecht oder 30iger Karpfen mit , um die Gräten in die Pfanne zu knallen.
Vielleicht darf ich mich als Angler doch von dem beruflichen Tun der Berufsfischer abgrenzen ( das was es bei Lidl etc. in der Kühle zu kaufen gibt - sieht auch nicht besser aus  als das oben beschriebene)  und ja - wenn ich den Fisch mal ein paar Jahre Zeit gebe geht für mich die Welt nicht unter. Zmindest muss ich nicht am weiteren Raubbau eines Fisches mitwirken, der Größen erreichen kann, wo selbst 45 cm Mindestmaß eigentlich lächerlich sind.
Deshalb sehe ich die Aktion von MeckPom aks gar nicht so Negativ
Gruß A.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (22. Mai 2019)

Satire:
blablabla
Nicht missverstehen - das hat nix mit reiner Kapitalen- Jagd zu tun, was ich tue - nur ich nehm auch keinen 60iger Hecht oder 50iger Karpfen mit , um die Gräten in die Pfanne zu knallen.
Vielleicht darf ich mich als Angler doch von dem beruflichen Tun der Berufsfischer abgrenzen ( das was es bei Lidl etc. in der Kühle zu kaufen gibt - sieht auch nicht besser aus als das oben beschriebene) und ja - wenn ich den Fisch mal ein paar Jahre Zeit gebe geht für mich die Welt nicht unter. Zmindest muss ich nicht am weiteren Raubbau eines Fisches mitwirken, der Größen erreichen kann, wo selbst 65 cm Mindestmaß eigentlich lächerlich sind.
Deshalb sehe ich die Aktion von MeckPom aks gar nicht so Negativ eher ist das Mindestmaß noch zu gering.
Satire Ende


Naja, während Berufsfischer die "Teiche leer fischen" kasteien wir uns Angler gerne selbst.
Mit gutem Vorbild voran gehen. Naturschützer halt.

Für eine Fischsuppe reicht auch ein 38iger Maß.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Mai 2019)

Es benötigt keine Angaben zur Durschschnittsgröße der Laicherbiomasse (die es meines Wissens nach auch nicht gibt), denn für die Bestandsentwicklung ist nur die Laicherbiomasse insgesamt verantwortlich, für die Bestandsgröße einer Fischart der gesamte Bestand (also inkl. der nicht geschlechtsreifen Tiere).

Wir alle müssen uns vom "lonesome rider- Gedanken" verabschieden, denn der Marlboro-Man ist tot! Es gibt nicht mehr den einsamen Angler, der still am Gewässer seinem Hobby im Einklang mit der Natur nachgehen kann. Dafür haben wir einfach zu viele Gegner.

Wir müssen das Angeln als Gesamtpaket betrachten. Dazu gehören Gewässern, die Fischbestände, aber in erster Linie die wirtschaftliche Bedeutung. Wir werden auf Dauer ausschließlich über die wirtschaftliche Bedeutung unser Hobby erhalten können. Im Bereich Naturschutz sind Angler sofort austauschbar, deshalb ist das für mich der völlig falsche Ansatz, hierüber das Angeln immer wieder zu rechtfertigen. Wir haben als Mensch, ja als Bürger, eine Verantwortung gegenüber der Natur. Das ist die verdammte Pflicht der Allgemeinheit, egal welches Hobby man ausübt. Nur wenn die Allgemeinheit die Natur respektiert und mit gemeinsamen Anstrengungen aller erhält und schützt, werden wir auch zukünftig angeln können und dürfen. Wenn jedoch die wirtschaftliche Bedeutung wegbricht, werden wir die Verlierer sein. Ohne Wirtschaft gibt es zudem kein Equipment, keine Angelgeschäfte etc. Es ist eigentlich schon viel zu spät, um noch eine Kehrtwende zu vollziehen. Der Naturschutz wird uns immer mehr einholen und uns zukünftig noch viel mehr an der Ausübung unseres Hobbies hindern. Es ist ein Verteilungskampf um die Ressourcen auf diesem Planeten und damit meine ich nicht nur die Fischbestände, sondern allgemein die Gewässernutzung. Da wir Angler über eine miserable Interessenvertretung verfügen, sehe ich persönlich unsere Zukunft nicht wirklich rosarot.

Übrigens ist auch in den Verbänden eine wirtschaftliche Bedeutung nicht von der Hand zu weisen. So gibt es in vielen Verbänden mittlerweile hauptamtliche Geschäftsführer und Mitarbeiter, die über ein Einkommen verfügen, was sicherlich häufig über dem durchschnittlichen Einkommen der Bevölkerung liegt. All das wird durch Angler (Beiträge, Gewässerkarten etc.) finanziert. Die wirtschaftlichen Interessen derer Menschen, die vom Angeltourismus leben, werden häufig negativ dargestellt- innerhalb der Verbände geht es doch auch nur ums Geld, um zum Beispiel Gehälter abzusichern. Die Zeit der Tauschgeschäfte ist vorbei und wir alle müssen unsere Brötchen beim Bäcker in Euro bezahlen. Wenn wir uns die neue Rute von Hersteller XY kaufen, dann achten wir auch nicht auf die letzten 5.- Euro und der Hersteller verdient damit sein Geld. Wenn wir Fische für den Besatz in unserem Vereingewässer bei einem Züchter kaufen, hat auch dieser ausschließlich wirtschaftliche Interessen. So ist es dann auch letztendlich bei der Berufsfischerei und beim Angeltourismus. Ich bin dankbar dafür, dass wir die Möglichkeiten haben, egal ob die neueste Angelausrüstung zu kaufen, mit einem Kutter oder Kleinboot auf die Ostsee zu fahren, Köder vor Ort zu beziehen oder Fischbesatz im Interesse der Mitglieder  (Zielfische) zu kaufen und zu besetzen. Das ist ein Kreislauf, den wir nicht ändern werden können, ohne unser Hobby aufzugeben. Das ist die Grundlage für unser Hobby, die leider viel zu wenig Beachtung erfährt!

Jetzt können wir darüber diskutieren, ob es für den Erhalt unseres Hobbies von größerer Bedeutung ist, den Naturschutz als Angler in den Vordergrund zu stellen oder die wirtschaftliche Bedeutung. Ich denke die Natur ist vorhanden und für den Erhalt sorgen viele Interessengruppen, für die Infrastruktur ums Angeln sind wir Angler alleine verantwortlich. Somit muss es unser Ziel sein, die Bedeutung zu erhalten und den Markt weiter auszubauen. Erst wenn wir alle geschlossen hinter unserem Hobby stehen - also Angler, Verbände und Wirtschaft - werden wir unserer Bedeutung  gerecht.

Und damit schließt sich dann der Kreis zu Deinem Beitrag. Wenn Deine persönlichen Interessen anders liegen, so gibt es trotzdem bei den Meeeresanglern einen Markt, der bedient werden will- das ist in erster Linie bei uns hier oben an der Küste der Dorsch. Es gab Anbieter, die sich auf Plattfisch spezialisisert haben und heute wieder in erster Linie (ich denke zu 95%) auf Dorsch unterwegs sind. Fällt also der Markt weg, bricht der Angeltourismus zusammen, nicht nur die paar verbliebenen Hochseeangelschiffe, sondern die gesamte Infrastruktur. Mit ist ein einziger Anbieter in Ostholstein bekannt, der ausschließlich auf Plattfisch unterwegs ist (Klaus Brandenburg).

Zu Deiner Filetgröße- ich esse lieber ein paar kleine Filets, als das die als Fischmehl enden! Auch wenn der Discard wohl rückläufig ist, so gibt es eine Mindestgröße für die Vermarktung. Beifang wird nie auszuschließen sein, je höher also das Mindestmaß, desto weniger Fisch für den menschlichen Verzehr. Gefangen werden die Fische trotzdem und kommen also nicht dem Besand zugute. Man kann unter normalen natürlichen Bedingungen gut 1/3 des Bestandes jährlich entnehmen, ohne dass dieser zusammenbricht. Leider wurde diese Regeln von der Politik häufig nicht berücksichtigt und die Fangmengen lagen deutlich über diesem Wert.

Und ich denke nicht, dass ein LIDL unbedingt Ostseedorsch in der Tiefkühltheke liegen hat. Jedoch kann ich jedem, der sich über die Filetgröße Gedanken macht, dann Tiefkühlfisch vom LIDL empfehlen. Die Filetblöcke sind alle gleich groß, gleich schwer und praktisch grätenfrei...

Die Meldung des LAV MVP enthält für mich eigentlich mehrere Botschaften, die sich negativ auf unser Ansehen auswirken können.

1. Angler entnehmen zu viel Fisch, dazu noch zu viel Nachwuchs
2. Die Entnahme von Fisch in der Schonzeit durch Angler gefährdet die Bestände
3. Angler sind dadurch für den schlechten Dorschbestand verantwortlich

Dazu noch der gewählte Zeitpunkt. Wenn jetzt der ICES Advice in der kommenden Woche veröffentlicht wird und sich eine negative Entwicklung der Bestände zeigen würde, weiß die Allgemeinheit auf jeden Fall schon einmal, dass wir Angler Schuld sind. Für mich ist das Verhalten des LAV MVP nicht nur schädlich für das Ansehen der Angler, sondern unverzeihlich!

Ich hoffe, dass die Verantwortlichen im Angeltourismus in MVP jetzt aufwachen und aktiv gegen den Verband vorgehen und zudem eine Richtigstellung veröffentlichen. Da betrifft die Angelkutter, Bootsvermieter und Angelgeschäfte! Die Uhr tickt nämlich gegen die Meeresangler in Deutschland.

Übrigens munkelt man, dass die Angler in der östlichen Ostsee auch im kommenden Jahr keine Fangmengenbegrenzung beim Dorsch zu befürchten haben, da es keine Zahlen zu den Anglerfängen dort gibt, egal wie sich die Dorschbestände entwickeln...


----------



## angler1996 (22. Mai 2019)

ok  Lars, ich werde es durchdenken


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. Mai 2019)

Ja so hat jeder seine Sichtweise,  und Lars macht das für seine Interessengruppen richtig gut.

 Als Angler hat er nicht mehr Verantwortung als jeder andere Bürger auch,  wenn Schutzmaßnahmen erforderlich werden fühlt er sich gegängelt und motiviert dagegen an zu gehen.

Er sieht Angler als Konsumenten,  die Zahlen und befriedigt werden wollen, vergleicht natürliche Gewässer mit Paylakes  und verteufelt jene Angler,  die ihm nicht in den Kram passen, weil die auch ein weiterführendes Interesse an den Zusammenhängen in der Natur haben,  Verantwortung übernehmen  wollen. Die stören sein Weltbild,  weil dann die letzten Kutter kränkein. 

Ganz ehrlich,  die letzten Kutter sind doch mit Verlaub völlig egal. 

Es gibt vernünftige  Alternativen dazu, die einen fahren nach Dänemark, , die anderen nach Norwegen,  in die Niederlande, nach Polen oder man mietet sich eins der zu hunderten zu findenden Kleinboote und zieht auf eigene Faust los. Das scheint für viel mehr Leute sehr reizvoll zu sein, sonst  wäre das Angebot nicht so groß.  Hier in MV ziehen regelmäßig Gruppen von Bellyboot Fahrern gemeinsam los und fangen ihren Dorsch. 

Und der Tourismus? 2016 wurden in SH fast 3,2 Milliarden Euro durch den Tourismus umgesetzt,  wie viel machen da die Angler aus? Ihr schreibt 180 Millionen,  also etwas mehr als 5 % und wie viele kommen davon *nur* wegen der Kutter? Wie viele Zimmer bleiben leer, wenn der Kutterangler nicht käme. 

Aber um die sch..... Kutter zu retten, sollen wir Interessen hinten anstellen, die viele von uns eben auch haben, sollen das abgreifen, was gerade verfügbar ist an statt dafür zu kämpfen, das es langfristig  besser würde, das die Durchschnittsgrößen mal wieder so sind, wie ich sie als Jugendlicher kennen gelernt habe.

Deine Aussage, du würdest lieber kleine Filets essen, statt diese im Fischmehl verarbeitet zu sehen hinkt gewaltig.

Der Fischer würde nämlich alles dafür tun, um seinen Fisch viel teurer als Lebensmittel zu verkaufen, als den zu Fischmehl verarbeiten zu lassen, denn die Erträge reichen ihm da nicht. Also würde er seine technischen Mittel ausnutzen und versuchen größere Fische zu fangen. Das ist kein Hexenwerk. 

Sehr interessant dazu ist eine Broschüre des Thünen Instituts das auch mal die Größen früher und heute gegenüberstellen,  wenn auch aus dem Jahr 2007.


----------



## smithie (22. Mai 2019)

Von den ganzen anderen Punkten, wo man nicht weiß, ob man weinen oder lachen soll, finde ich den am Besten:



Testudo schrieb:


> [...] Es gibt vernünftige  Alternativen dazu, die einen fahren nach Dänemark, , die anderen nach Norwegen,  in die Niederlande, nach Polen oder man mietet sich eins der zu hunderten zu findenden Kleinboote und zieht auf eigene Faust los. Das scheint für viel mehr Leute sehr reizvoll zu sein, sonst  wäre das Angebot nicht so groß.  [...]


In Deutschland schränkt man sich also als verantwortungsbewusster Angler und Bürger ein und geht anstatt dessen nach Dänemark, Norwegen etc. und fängt dort die Dorsche raus?

Klasse Konzept, das sollte Schule machen!

Das hat was von "ich verkaufe mein Auto als verantwortungsbewusster Klimaschützer  und fahre Auto nur im Ausland und als Urlaub buche eine Kreuzfahrt".


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Mai 2019)

EInmal mehr zeigt es den Unterschied zwischen uns beiden mein lieber Frank- und es zeigt, dass Du weder das Problem noch mich verstanden hast oder verstehen willst.



Testudo schrieb:


> Als Angler hat er nicht mehr Verantwortung als jeder andere Bürger auch, wenn Schutzmaßnahmen erforderlich werden fühlt er sich gegängelt und motiviert dagegen an zu gehen.



Fängt mit diesem Satz mal an...In Sachen Naturschutz sehe ich tatsächlich alle Bürger unabhängig von dem Hobby in der Pflicht und Verantwortung! Warum sollten also Angler mehr Verantwortung tragen, als Kanuten, Segler oder Schwimmer? Alles Gewässernutzer! Der Unterschied ist hierbei, dass es versäumt wurde, Angeln aus steuerlicher Sicht als Sport durchzusetzen. Alles andere sind halt anerkannte Sportarten. Und so wurde aus Gründen der Gemeinnützigkeit der Angler zum Naturschützer. Wir schützen die Gewässer, um möglichst intakte Gewässer mit einem gesunden Fischbestand zu haben.

Letztendlich sind nur in Naturschutzvereinen organisierte Angler, die sich aktiv um Gewässer kümmern, aktive Naturschützer. Die Verantwortung hierfür obliegt aber hierbei den Inhabern der Fischereirechte/ Gewässerbewirtschaftern/ Pächtern. Alle anderen Angler sind - wenn überhaupt - nur Naturschützer wie alle anderen Bürger in diesem Land auch. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger- oder belege es uns allen hier!

Ich kämpfe zudem nicht gegen Naturschutzmaßnahmen und fühle mich nicht grundsätzlich gegängelt, sondern wehre mich gegen Willkür und Ideologie!



Testudo schrieb:


> Er sieht Angler als Konsumenten, die Zahlen und befriedigt werden wollen, vergleicht natürliche Gewässer mit Paylakes und verteufelt jene Angler, die ihm nicht in den Kram passen, weil die auch ein weiterführendes Interesse an den Zusammenhängen in der Natur haben, Verantwortung übernehmen wollen. Die stören sein Weltbild, weil dann die letzten Kutter kränkein.



Ich sehe unser Hobby als einen bedeutenden Wirtschaftsfaktor, nicht nur in Deutschland, sondern in ganz Europa! Wenn jemand für eine Dienstleistung bezahlt - egal ob Kutter, Forellensee oder Vereinsgewässer - hat er ein Anrecht auf eine Leistung. Da wir Angler für viele Dinge bezahlen, sind wir Konsumenten. 

Ich bin übrigens Kaufmann und betrachte grundsätzlich die wirtschaftliche Seite im Leben.



Testudo schrieb:


> Es gibt vernünftige Alternativen dazu, die einen fahren nach Dänemark, , die anderen nach Norwegen, in die Niederlande, nach Polen oder man mietet sich eins der zu hunderten zu findenden Kleinboote und zieht auf eigene Faust los. Das scheint für viel mehr Leute sehr reizvoll zu sein, sonst wäre das Angebot nicht so groß. Hier in MV ziehen regelmäßig Gruppen von Bellyboot Fahrern gemeinsam los und fangen ihren Dorsch.


 Das Problem ist die CFP der EU- also die Gefahr auch existent in den meisten anderen Ländern in Europa wie Dänemark, Niederlande etc. Zwar noch nicht so dramatisch, aber es wird kommen. Viele Angler blenden das leider aus!



Testudo schrieb:


> J
> 
> Ganz ehrlich, die letzten Kutter sind doch mit Verlaub völlig egal.


 Das unterscheidet uns- hinter jedem Kutter stecken Existenzen, also Menschen und Familien. Die sind mir grundsätzlich nicht egal! Ob als Familie eines Kutterbesitzer in Heiligenhafen, MVP oder als Familie eines Angelshopbesitzers in Magdeburg. Ich bin für Fairness und Gerechtigkeit in allen Bereichen des Lebens und gucke nicht weg! So bin ich erzogen wurden und meinen Eltern dafür dankbar.



Testudo schrieb:


> Und der Tourismus? 2016 wurden in SH fast 3,2 Milliarden Euro durch den Tourismus umgesetzt, wie viel machen da die Angler aus? Ihr schreibt 180 Millionen, also etwas mehr als 5 % und wie viele kommen davon *nur* wegen der Kutter? Wie viele Zimmer bleiben leer, wenn der Kutterangler nicht käme.


 Spekulation....



Testudo schrieb:


> Aber um die sch..... Kutter zu retten, sollen wir Interessen hinten anstellen, die viele von uns eben auch haben, sollen das abgreifen, was gerade verfügbar ist an statt dafür zu kämpfen, das es langfristig besser würde, das die Durchschnittsgrößen mal wieder so sind, wie ich sie als Jugendlicher kennen gelernt habe.


 Erkläre mir das bitte mal wissenschaftlich, so als Zusammenhang zum Thema....



Testudo schrieb:


> Deine Aussage, du würdest lieber kleine Filets essen, statt diese im Fischmehl verarbeitet zu sehen hinkt gewaltig.
> 
> Der Fischer würde nämlich alles dafür tun, um seinen Fisch viel teurer als Lebensmittel zu verkaufen, als den zu Fischmehl verarbeiten zu lassen, denn die Erträge reichen ihm da nicht. Also würde er seine technischen Mittel ausnutzen und versuchen größere Fische zu fangen. Das ist kein Hexenwerk



Nur heute müssen sie das noch nicht? Warum fangen die dann heute noch Dorsche unter 45cm? Ist ja alles so einfach...Erkläre uns das bitte, damit ich das den Fischern auch erklären kann. Die freuen sich über Tipps!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (22. Mai 2019)

cancel


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Mai 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Aber um die sch..... Kutter zu retten



Das zeigt übrigens sehr deutlich Dein Problem...


----------



## TeeHawk (22. Mai 2019)

An Lars: Wie ist es denn Deiner Meinung nach?

Gibt es die Raubbau betreibenden Berufsfischer auf der einen Seite, die den meisten Dorsch wegfangen und quasi verscherbeln und
auf der anderen Seite die „kleinen“ Küstenfischer, die ihre Fänge größtenteils direkt vermarkten?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. Mai 2019)

Lars, wer die wesentlichen Probleme nicht begreift, liegt ganz im Auge des Betrachters, ein stabiles Gleichgewicht betrachte ich als deutlich wichtiger.

Als der Dorschbestand unter Druck geriet hätte man den Bestand entsprechend schützen können, das hätte eine Zeit gedauert und gut. 

Kennst du ein besseres Mittel, als die umfassende Schonung um Bestände wieder aufzubauen? 

Dagegen sprechen nur die paar kleinen Betriebe. Wenn ich ein Produkt anbiete, das keinen Absatz findet, dann ist es bitter, aber dann war es das. Das haben alle Generationen, alle Landstriche in Deutschland, ich glaube in fast jeder Familie gibt es betroffene Menschen. Das ist so und das wird so bleiben. Und, das ist so, da kannst du strampeln, es wird sich nicht aufhalten lassen.



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Warum sollten also Angler mehr Verantwortung tragen, als Kanuten, Segler oder Schwimmer? Alles Gewässernutzer!



Weil es in ihrem ureigenen Interesse liegt. Weil die anderen von dir genannten sich damit arrangieren können, wenn sie sich im Kontakt mit dem Wasser keine Seuche einfangen, wir aber um etwas fangen zu können, ein möglichst gutes Gefüge vorfinden müssen. Weil auch die Fische, die wir fangen auch ein gesundes Lebensmittel darstellen soll.



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Erkläre mir das bitte mal wissenschaftlich, so als Zusammenhang zum Thema....



Ich soll dir echt erklären, warum Fische die nicht entnommen werden auch wieder größer abwachsen können? Und dann auch noch wissenschaftlich?
Na weil sie es schon immer konnten, und hoffentlich ist das genetische Material dazu noch vorhanden



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Nur heute müssen sie das noch nicht? Warum fangen die dann heute noch Dorsche unter 45cm? Ist ja alles so einfach...Erkläre uns das bitte, damit ich das den Fischern auch erklären kann. Die freuen sich über Tipps!



Wenn wir den Dorsch mal mit Hühnern vergleichen, dann hauen wir aktuell die Kücken auf die Teller und glauben wir machen ein gutes Geschäft.
Ein Dorsch ist mit dem Schonmaß keine 3 Jahre alt, er ist im dritten Lebensjahr und kann auch in der Ostsee bis 1,40m groß werden.

Ich habe dazu diese Tabelle im Kopf, die basiert auf eine Publikation des Thünen Institutes aus dem Jahr 2008:
1. Jahr bis 20cm     (also im Frühjahr geschlüpft)
2. Jahr bis 32,5cm  (bis zum vollendeten 20 Lebensmonat)
3. Jahr bis 42,6cm  
4. Jahr bis 51,6cm.

Die Geschlechtsreife wird von den einen zwischen dem 3. und 4. Lebensjahr angeführt, andere schreiben zwischen dem 4. und 5. Lebensjahr

"Dorsche in der Ostsee" eine Publikation von Martina Beil und Rainer Oeberst spricht von einer 





> Alarmierende Veränderungen in der Altersstruktur beider Bestände waren die Folge. Die Anzahl großer Dorsche hat sich gegenwärtig deutlich verringert – die Laicherbestände werden dominiert von 3-jährigen und 2-jährigen, erstlaichenden Tieren (Abb. 3)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. Mai 2019)

Hier gab es diese Diskussionen ja schon früher des öfteren, erstaunlich wie sich manche Meinung da geändert haben, wobei ich in der Sache den Ansatz durchaus gut und nachvollziehbar finde.


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *AW: Dorsche und schonmaße?*
> 
> Meine Meinung ist bekannt:
> Großräumige, ganzjährige Schutzgebiete in welche weder Angler noch Fischer einfahren dürfen..
> ...


----------



## angler1996 (22. Mai 2019)

jep, deshalb habe ich ja mal auf die Größe der Dorsche gezielt;-))

ich bin zwar wie Lars offenbar auch seit Jahren Selbständig  nur kommt bei mir keiner vorbei und will mich Fördern ( her damit).
Von mir aus köann man den Fischern und Kutterbetreibern Direktzuwendungen geben. Nur - wior sollten den Dorsch mal für ein paar Jahre in Ruhe lassen oder das MIndestmass richtig hoch setzen .
Alles andere bringt nix .
Ist Mord im Kindergarten mit etwas Polemik
Ich habe als Angel kein Interesse an 38 cm Dorschen
und ja sicher kann ich mir die in ganz beim Lidl kaufen anstatt sie zurück zu schmeißen und damit wahrscheinlich zu killen
nur das löst das Problem nicht dauerhaft sondern schiebt es hoffentlich wenigstens auf.
Ich lass mich nunmal ungern reduzieren auf Nutzer! von wem auch immer, das ist einfach Schwachsinn
Mich gibt's ganz oder gar nicht;-))

Gruß A.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Mai 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Als der Dorschbestand unter Druck geriet hätte man den Bestand entsprechend schützen können, das hätte eine Zeit gedauert und gut.
> 
> Kennst du ein besseres Mittel, als die umfassende Schonung um Bestände wieder aufzubauen?



Man - die Politik - hätte bereits vor vielen Jahren die wissenschaftliche Empfehlung umsetzen müssen. Das hätte jedoch Geld gekostet. Jetzt bezieht man die Angler mit ein, ohne sich jedoch für die Folgen verantwortlich zu fühlen (finanzieller Ausgleich). Das ist unfair gegenüber den Menschen, die seit Jahrzehnten ihre Existenz aufrecht erhalten. Man leidet unter den Folgen der EU Politik und wird im Stich gelassen. Die Fischer erhalten Ausgleichszahlungen, da sie weniger fangen dürfen. Angelkutter nicht- das findest Du fair?

Gerne möchte ich aber grundsätzlich beim Thema bleiben- und ich habe es bereits mehrfach hier dargestellt - der Vorschlag vom LAV MVP ist sinnlos für die Bestände, der Zeitpunkt eine Katastrophe und das Ende der Hochseeangelschiffe mit dem entsprechenden Infrastrukturen. Die Folgen werden für nahezu alle Menschen in den Regionen spürbar und sichtbar werden. Das ist Fakt!



Testudo schrieb:


> Dagegen sprechen nur die paar kleinen Betriebe.


 Wie arrogant und unmenschlich kann man vom Sofa aus über andere Menschen und deren Existenzen urteilen? Du solltest Dich einfach nur schämen! Selten ist mir im Netz ein so Wiederling begegnet! Arroganz, keinen blassen Schimmer von der Materie, aber sich aufführen wie der Allwissende! Soll ich Deine Kompetenz in diesem Thema noch einmal anhand DeinerAussage zum Fang der Laicherbiomasse darstellen?  Keine Ahnung, aber die Welt retten wollen.



Testudo schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein Produkt anbiete, das keinen Absatz findet, dann ist es bitter, aber dann war es das. Das haben alle Generationen, alle Landstriche in Deutschland, ich glaube in fast jeder Familie gibt es betroffene Menschen. Das ist so und das wird so bleiben. Und, das ist so, da kannst du strampeln, es wird sich nicht aufhalten lassen.


 Auch der Vergleich ist natürlich falsch, aber wieso sollte von Dir mal etwas richtiges kommen? Das Produkt ist vorhanden, die Nachfrage ist vorhanden, doch die Politik zerstört diese Nachfrage durch immer wieder neue Beschränkungen und Verbote. Jetzt ja sogar mit Unterstützung des LAV MVP.

Porsche könnte einen 400 PS Verbrennungsmotor mit 0 Emissionen auf den Markt bringen- wenn die Politik Verbrennungsmotoren verbietet, wäre die Nachfrage vorhanden, ein geiles Produkt erhältlich, doch kein Markt vorhanden. Wir haben ein ernsthaftes Problem in diesem Land, denn wie oft habe ich das Wort "Enteignung" in verschiedenen Bereichen in den letzten Worten den Nachrichten entnehmen müssen? Die Politiker, die noch nie in ihrem Leben durch richtige Arbeit einen Euro verdient haben, wollen uns mittlerweile alles vorschreiben und haben sich so weit von uns Bürgern entfernt, dass einem schlecht wird. Aber auch dann werden immer noch einige diese Politiker wählen. Ich habe in den letzten 2 Jahren viele Politiker kennenlernen dürfen und ich bin entsetzt. Auf der einen Seite über die fehlende Kompetenz, auf der anderen Seite hat mich die Gleichgültigkeit schockiert und der regelmäßige Wortbruch mit unterschiedlichsten Ausreden.



Testudo schrieb:


> Ich soll dir echt erklären, warum Fische die nicht entnommen werden auch wieder größer abwachsen können? Und dann auch noch wissenschaftlich?
> Na weil sie es schon immer konnten, und hoffentlich ist das genetische Material dazu noch vorhanden



Und was ist mit der Unterfischung? Zu keine Fische können ihre Ursache auch in einer Unterfischung der Bestände haben. Musst mal Google fragen...

Meine Frage zielte aber eigentlich auch auf den Vorschlag des LAV MVP hin- wie durch eine Anhebung des Mindestmaßes bei Anglern und einer Schonzeit für Angler die Fische wieder größer werden und die Bestände insgesamt anwachsen.





Testudo schrieb:


> Wenn wir den Dorsch mal mit Hühnern vergleichen, dann hauen wir aktuell die Kücken auf die Teller und glauben wir machen ein gutes Geschäft.
> Ein Dorsch ist mit dem Schonmaß keine 3 Jahre alt, er ist im dritten Lebensjahr und kann auch in der Ostsee bis 1,40m groß werden.
> 
> Ich habe dazu diese Tabelle im Kopf, die basiert auf eine Publikation des Thünen Institutes aus dem Jahr 2008:
> ...



Und das kommt dann dabei heraus, wenn man nur googelt und fast 12 Jahre alte Daten für seine Aussagen nutzt. Diese Daten sind zwischenzeitlich überholt! Dorsche in der Ostsee werden früher geschlechtsreif und wachsen sehr, sehr unterschiedlich. Warum? Wissenschaftlich noch nicht erklärbar.

Durch neue Untersuchungen ist das Alter von Dorschen deutlich genauer zu bestimmen. Eventuell waren die Annahmen aus 2008 auch einfach nur falsch und es hat sich gar nichts verändert. Fakt ist, dass Deine genannten Zahlen nicht mehr passen. Tja, und ich denke, dass dieses auch dem LAV MVP nicht bekannt ist. Dazu müsste man sich mit dem Thema halt beschäftigen und sich auch mal mit den Wissenschaftlern regelmäßig austauschen. Wenn aber ein Sternberger Angelverein einen Vorschlag auf einer Delegiertenversammlung zur Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes macht, dieses nwissenschaftlich nicht hinterfragt und bei einer Abstimmung abgesegnet wird- ja, dass zeigt es die Verantwortungslosigkeit von Angelverbänden. Aber eventuell haben die einfach nur eine ähnliche arrogante und überhebliche Einstellung zu Meeresanglern wie Du ober gezeigt hast.

Da ich gut erzogen bin, habe ich versucht freundlich zu antworten und nicht das geschrieben, was mir durch den Kopf ging. Es ist mir verdammt schwer gefallen! Eventuell treffen wir uns mal persönlich, dann werde ich diese Worte benutzen, versprochen!


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. Mai 2019)

Moin,

aus der Erinnerung eines Fernsehbeitrages so nebenbei erwähnt:

Dorsch laicht erst ab ca. 60-70cm. ab.

Ein Mindestmaß von 38cm. ist somit nicht zielführend.
Hier sind doch einige Brandungsangler unterwegs - schonmal eine "Laichmurmel" von 38-40cm gehabt mit voll ausgeprägtem Laich, der
ggf. an Land abgegeben wird? ( bei Salmoniden nicht selten, dass Stressbedingt nach dem Fang abge-eiert wird)

Ich behaupte jatzt ganz frech und keck, dass ein 38er Dörschlein noch *NIE abgelaicht hat *und somit für den aufzubauenden Bestand verloren ist
bei Entnahme.

"Ja aber die Brandungsangler fangen doch öfter solche Fische und wollen lecker Kochfisch essen"

Ja, aber diese Jahrgänge halten sich auch in diesem Bereich der Brandungsangelei ganz vermehrt auf - KLEINFISCH sucht UFERNÄHE !

Das die Angelei auf geschlechts-unreife Dörschlein überhaupt zulässig ist , sollte dem "Kochfischliebhaber" ein demütig, dankbares verschmitztes Lächeln
abringen,
............oder Scham.

R.S.


----------



## angler1996 (22. Mai 2019)

ne Du es gab auch Berichte, dass die immer Kleiner laichreif werden - weil die ja selektiert wurden


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. Mai 2019)

Lars arroganter Widerling schreibt sie nicht mit "ie". Eigentlich bin ich gar nicht so, aber hier konnte ich  nicht widerstehen.

Was kommst du wieder mit der Unterfischung, das ist ein Wirtschaftsbegriff und ich fordere eine nachhaltige Nutzung ein, unter den zu befürchtenden Veränderung ist das schwer genug, wenn nicht gar unmöglich, aber es kann nicht schaden, wenn wir eine möglichst große genetische Vielfalt erhalten, um vielleicht doch Individuen in den Arten zu haben, die besser mit den anstehenden Veränderungen der Umwelt umgehen können.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (22. Mai 2019)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> aus der Erinnerung eines Fernsehbeitrages so nebenbei erwähnt:
> 
> ...




Ja, so ist das mit der Moral.
Es soll sogar Menschen geben welche Angeln für moralisch verwerflich halten.
Das die Angelei überhaupt zulässig ist....


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Mai 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Lars arroganter Widerling schreibt sie nicht mit "ie".



 Schreibt _*sich *_nicht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (22. Mai 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schreibt _*sich *_nicht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Mai 2019)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> aus der Erinnerung eines Fernsehbeitrages so nebenbei erwähnt:
> 
> Dorsch laicht erst ab ca. 60-70cm. ab.



Alaska? Lofoten? Westliche Ostsee bestimmt nicht, sondern mit 2 bis 3 Jahren (wird immer früher), also in einer Größe ab etwas über 30cm.



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ein Mindestmaß von 38cm. ist somit nicht zielführend.
> Hier sind doch einige Brandungsangler unterwegs - schonmal eine "Laichmurmel" von 38-40cm gehabt mit voll ausgeprägtem Laich, der
> ggf. an Land abgegeben wird? ( bei Salmoniden nicht selten, dass Stressbedingt nach dem Fang abge-eiert wird)


Schon einmal einen Brandungsangler gesehen, der bis in die Laichgründe werfen kann?



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich behaupte jatzt ganz frech und keck, dass ein 38er Dörschlein noch *NIE abgelaicht hat *und somit für den aufzubauenden Bestand verloren ist
> bei Entnahme.



Ob frech und keck- es ist und bleibt falsch!



Testudo schrieb:


> Was kommst du wieder mit der Unterfischung, das ist ein Wirtschaftsbegriff und ich fordere eine nachhaltige Nutzung ein, unter den zu befürchtenden Veränderung ist das schwer genug, wenn nicht gar unmöglich, aber es kann nicht schaden, wenn wir eine möglichst große genetische Vielfalt erhalten, um vielleicht doch Individuen in den Arten zu haben, die besser mit den anstehenden Veränderungen der Umwelt umgehen können.



Ein Wirtschaftsbegriff? Nein, wissenschaftlich nachweisbar. Unterfischung kennt man von Beständen, die so groß geworden sind, dass die Nahrung nicht mehr ausreicht, um allen Tieren ein optimales Wachstum zu ermöglichen. Der Fachmann spricht von „dichteabhängiger Wachstumsdepression“. Das Phänomen ist bekannt aus nährstoffarmen bzw. überbevölkerten Seen. Dort bleiben manche Fischarten in großen Beständen ausgesprochen kleinwüchsig. Aber auch im Meer kann es zu solchen Erscheinungen kommen, wenn die Bestände nicht ausreichend befischt werden. Sie sind dann „unterfischt“. Die Folge des langsameren Wachstums der Einzeltiere ist der Rückgang der Ertragsfähigkeit von solchen Beständen. Es wird nicht mehr der maximal mögliche Dauerertrag erzielt, weil die Bestände an Produktivität verlieren. Sie sind dann nicht mehr nachhaltig bewirtschaftet gemäß dem Ziel der Europäischen Fischereipolitik und liefern nicht mehr den „höchst-möglichen Dauerertrag“ (MSY). So sieht es u.a. laut DFV (Quelle) aus, was mir aber auch von anderer Seite (Wissenschaft) so bestätigt wurde. Hier habe ich jedoch auf die Schnelle keine Genehmigung zur Veröffentlichung der Mails.


----------



## TeeHawk (22. Mai 2019)

Gut, aber ich glaube von einer Verbuttung der Dorsche sind wir doch noch weit, weit entfernt...

Das eigentliche Problem ist dies hier:​






Wenn man unter die Wasseroberfläche schauen könnte, dann wäre wohl einiges im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "Klarer"...

https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...dfang-schleppnetz-aus-ostsee-gemeldet.327183/


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. Mai 2019)

https://fischbestaende.thuenen.de/f...ent/images/graphs/cod_2224_condition_2014.png

Schauen wir uns von dieser Grafik mal die unten links an, da sieht man eine Kurve, die kommt von einer Gesamtfangmenge in den 70 er Jahren mit etwa 80.000 Tonnen, damals waren richtige Granaten dabei,und der Schnitt erheblich größer.

Ein Kutter, der seine Angler zu solchen Fischchen gebracht hätte, um die du so verbissen streitest, wäre vermutlich ohne den Kapitänn wieder eingelaufen.

Warum sollen die Fische heute so darben, verbutten, unterfischt sein, wenn sie sich früher in dem Lebensraum  so prächtig entwickelt haben?

Solltest du dies nicht erklären können, wäre das ein weiteres gutes Argument nicht so weiter zu machen.

Sollten die Fische bereits durch Auslese auf den Fischereidruck  reagiert haben und bereits früher laichen, beunruhigt dich das nicht? Da klingelt es nicht wenigstens ein wenig? Kein leises Pfeifen, das dich darauf hinweist, das der Weg, den wir derzeitig gehen, der absolut falsche ist?

Sollte es so sein, dann sollte man um so deutlicher den Fang aussetzen und erst mal schauen wie die Bestände sich entwickeln.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (22. Mai 2019)

.


----------



## Nemo (22. Mai 2019)

@Testudo bist du sicher dass du das Bild verstanden hast und worum es geht?

Es geht darum, dass der Befischungsdruck zum allergrößten Teil von den großen Fangschiffen herrührt und nicht von ein paar im Vergleich sehr kleinen Kuttern oder den Brandungsanglern.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. Mai 2019)

Ja bin ich, nur weil ich den Beschluss nicht schlecht finde, erkenne ich die Probleme des kommerziellen Fischfangs und kritisiere diese ebenso. 
Wenn man dummes tut, wird es nichts schlaues, nur weil andere es auch tun, oder trotzdem weiter machen.

Mit anderen Worten:


bastido schrieb:


> Passend zum Thema ist doch wohl eher die Frage, welche Logik sich dahinter verbirgt, wenn Angler jetzt weniger kleine Fische fangen und dafür mehr große wie sich das positiv auf die Durchschnittsgröße auswirken soll? Das wäre ja die direkte Konsequenz von einer Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes, denn die Anzahl an entnommenen Individuen bleibt ja gleich. Bei tonnalen Quoten wie in der Erwerbsfischerei macht das schon eher Sinn, denn dann verbleiben wenigstens mehr Fische im Wasser, vorausgesetzt es werden selektive Fangmethoden eingesetzt. Im übrigen reden wir hier immer noch von MV, wo das Mindestmaß 35cm ist.
> Ansonsten zeigt das Bild von @TeeHawk doch sehr anschaulich das Problem. Dazu kommt noch, dass mit der hier in Rede stehenden Selbstverpflichtung der Trawler in der Schonzeit dort alleine steht. Was daran schlau sein soll aus jedwedem Blickwinkel wird mir hier niemand unterjubeln.


  bastido findet die Fänge auch Mist, ich gehe bis auf den letzten Satz mit, nur mit der Konsequenz, das ich eher gegen die Fehler argumentiere, an statt das Recht den Fehler zu begehen für mich auch einzufordern, da ich ansonsten weniger von dem schwindenden Kuchen abbekommen könnte.


----------



## Nemo (22. Mai 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ja bin ich, nur weil ich den Beschluss nicht schlecht finde, erkenne ich die Probleme des kommerziellen Fischfangs und kritisiere diese ebenso.
> Wenn man dummes tut, wird es nichts schlaues, nur weil andere es auch tun, oder trotzdem weiter machen.



Genau. Der Freizeitfischerei (und den Menschen, die davon leben, die Freizeitfischerei zu ermöglichen) ins Bein zu schießen ist dumm.

Der wirtschaftliche Teil, der hier betroffen ist, richtet sich im Gegensatz zur Massenfischerei nicht in erster Linie nach den Fangmengen, sondern DASS geangelt wird. Ja, GEANGELT. Nicht Massenbestandsvernichtung per Trawlerflotte. Wie man das immer in einen Topf werfen kann....


----------



## Fruehling (22. Mai 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> ...Der wirtschaftliche Teil, der hier betroffen ist, richtet sich im Gegensatz zur Massenfischerei nicht in erster Linie nach den Fangmengen, sondern DASS geangelt wird. Ja, GEANGELT. Nicht Massenbestandsvernichtung per Trawlerflotte. Wie man das immer in einen Topf werfen kann....



Da gehört es aber nunmal ganz unzweifelhaft hinein, denn dem Laichdorsch wird es herzlich egal sein, wer ihm eins drüber brät.

Wer gemäß der Höhe des Schadens argumentiert, sollte das mal in anderen Lebensbereichen versuchen und hier berichten...


----------



## Nemo (22. Mai 2019)

Ich finde die Ausführungen von Lars, dass die Freizeitfischerei dem Laichdorsch nicht schadet, schlüssig.
Die haben sich manche hier vermutlich nicht mal durchgelesen, es geht wieder nur ums Prinzip, nicht um sinnvolles Handeln.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Mai 2019)

@Testudo : Bist DU mal auf einem Kutter Schneider geblieben oder hast Du einen Kutterkapitän in der Verwandschaft, der Dir mal Socken zu Weihnachten geschenkt hat? Ich versuche seit einiger Zeit Deinen Groll gegen die Kapitäne und den Angeltourismus zu ergründen.



Testudo schrieb:


> https://fischbestaende.thuenen.de/f...ent/images/graphs/cod_2224_condition_2014.png
> 
> Schauen wir uns von dieser Grafik mal die unten links an, da sieht man eine Kurve, die kommt von einer Gesamtfangmenge in den 70 er Jahren mit etwa 80.000 Tonnen, damals waren richtige Granaten dabei,und der Schnitt erheblich größer.



Wir schreiben das Jahr 2019 und jetzt kommst Du mit Statistiken und Zahlen, die 40 Jahre her sind. Das ist kurz nach dem der Blauflossen Thunfisch aus der Ostsee verschwunden ist. Eventuell findest Du bei Google auch noch Statistiken, dass hieran der Angeltourismus die Schuld hat. Hätte man das mit einem erhöhten Mindestmaß verhindern können? Oder mit einem Baglimit für Angler?

Hast Du Dir eigentlich einmal Gedanken um das Ganze gemacht? Es geht nicht nur um Überfischung beim Dorsch, sondern es spielen hier so viele Faktoren eine Rolle, die einen Einfluss auf die Entwicklung der Dorschbestände haben. Warum wird immer nur die FIscherei ins Spiel gebracht?

Ich empfehle Dir sich einmal mit HELCOM zu beschäftigen. Dann wirst Du sehr schnell feststellen, dass die Fischerei einen verdammt geringen Anteil am Rückgang der Dorschbestände hat. Da ist in erster Linie nicht nur der Klimawandel Schuld, sondern auch die Eutrophierung, gefährliche Stoffe und militärische Altlasten sowie die Schifffahrt, um nur einige Punkte zu nennen. Jetzt können wir das Thema noch weiter ergründen.

Nehmen wir aber noch einmal die Fischerei bzw. den Befischungsdruck, denn alles andere liegt alleine in der Verantwortung der Ostseeanrainerstaaten, die das HELCOM Abkommen einfach nur halbherzig und ungenügend umsetzen. Es gibt weniger selektive Fischereien, selektive FIschereien und Angler. Ich denke wir sind uns alle einig, dass Angeln die selektivste und nachhaltigste Art der Dorschfischerei ist. Ja, und wir Angler haben Landes- und Bundesverbände als unsere "Lobby". Was machen die jetzt? Die sprechen sich für Einschränkungen für die selektivste Fischereimethode aus und diffamieren hierbei noch ihre eigenen Mitglieder- und dann gibt es "Angler" wie Dich, die auch noch versuchen, dieses Verhalten zu rechtfertigen. Wo bleibt der Aufschrei der Anglerlobby, dass die Politik endlich Maßnahmen ergreift, um zum Beispiel das Sauerstoffproblem in der Ostsee in den Griff zu bekommen? Das hängt nämlich mit den Laichgründen der Dorsche zusammen, um nur ein Beispiel aufzuzeigen. Nein, die hauen lieber eine Pressemeldung raus, dass Angler zu viele und zu kleine Dorsche fangen- und denken auch noch, dass sie damit das Ansehen der Angler in der Öffentlichkeit verbessern. Aber so lange die noch Zuspruch aus den eigenen Reihen erhalten, wird sich daran nichts ändern. Naja, und wenn dann die letzten "Angler" gemerkt haben, dass es der falsche Weg war, ist es vermutlich zu spät.

Für Dich noch einmal- der LAV MVP fordert Einschränkungen für die selektivste und nachhaltigste Fischereimethode, ohne wenn und aber, ohne Kritik an der Politik für ein völliges Versagen, ohne Kritik an der industriellen Schleppnetzfischerei aus dem Ausland. Ja, und Du bejubelst und rechtfertigst das noch. Glückwunsch zu Deinem Weitblick! Ich hoffe für uns alle, dass Du keinen Einfluss auf Entscheidungen mit Bezug auf die Dorschbestände hast.



Testudo schrieb:


> Warum sollen die Fische heute so darben, verbutten, unterfischt sein, wenn sie sich früher in dem Lebensraum  so prächtig entwickelt haben?
> 
> Solltest du dies nicht erklären können, wäre das ein weiteres gutes Argument nicht so weiter zu machen.


 Weil sich die Umweltbedingungen gravierend verändert haben und die Politik keinen Arsch in der Hose hat und die wirklichen Probleme angeht! Da ist es doch einfacher ein paar Fischereibetriebe mit Ausgleichszahlungen über Wasser zu halten, damit man nicht die komplette deutsche Küstenfischerei zerstört und lässt ein paar angeltouristische Betriebe über die Klinge springen. Je weniger FIschereibetriebe, desto kleiner die Gegenwehr über zukünftige Maßnahmen. Und von ANglern gab es bisher ja eh keine Gegenwehr. Um die muss man sich in der Politik bald gar nicht mehr kümmern, denn die beschränken sich ja eh selbst. Ich denke die Politik wird den Ball bald aufnehmen.

Ich höre immer nur "die böse Fischerei"! Nein,nicht die böse Fischerei, sondern unsere Lebensretter. Jahrhunderte sind FIscher rausgefahren und haben unsere Vorfahren ernährt, unter schwierigsten Bedingungen haben sie uns immer mit Nahrung versorgt, dabei haben verdammt viele Menschen ihr Leben gelassen und jetzt? Jetzt prangern wir genau diese Familien, die meist aus alteingesessenen traditionsreichen Betrieben stammen, öffentlich an? Wir Menschen haben Schuld, Schuld weil wir Wohlstand wünschen und egositisch nur an uns denken. "Ich" ist das Zauberwort der jungen Generation und Du bist das beste Beispiel dafür- "Was interessieren mich die paar kleinen Betriebe".

Ich werde nicht gegen unsere Küstenfischer schimpfen. Nicht nur, weil die mir immer aktuelle Spots mitteilen....



Testudo schrieb:


> Sollten die Fische bereits durch Auslese auf den Fischereidruck  reagiert haben und bereits früher laichen, beunruhigt dich das nicht? Da klingelt es nicht wenigstens ein wenig? Kein leises Pfeifen, das dich darauf hinweist, das der Weg, den wir derzeitig gehen, der absolut falsche ist?


 Kann es nicht einfach sein, dass sich die Fische nur nicht so schnell auf die geänderten Umweltbedingungen einstellen konnten (Sauerstoffmangel, Wassertemperatur etc.)? So ist zumindest der Stand der Wissenschaft beim Hering! Für den Dorsch gibt es bisher nur Vermutung dazu. Übrigens ist ein weiteres Problem beim Dorsch "Homing".



Testudo schrieb:


> Sollte es so sein, dann sollte man um so deutlicher den Fang aussetzen und erst mal schauen wie die Bestände sich entwickeln.



Wenn man die anderen Probleme nicht global zeitig ernsthaft angeht, würde selbst das nichts bringen!



_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass der Befischungsdruck zum allergrößten Teil von den großen Fangschiffen herrührt und nicht von ein paar im Vergleich sehr kleinen Kuttern oder den Brandungsanglern.




Jetzt könnte ich meine Grafik wieder einfügen, aber selsbt dann werden Leute wie Testudo noch gegen Angler schießen und die Hochseeangelschiffe als Verursacher hier anprangern! Aber ich hole noch einmal eine neue Grafik heraus.
 [ATTACH=full]324611[/ATTACH]

[QUOTE="Testudo, post: 4932064, member: 150887"]
Wenn man dummes tut, wird es nichts schlaues, nur weil andere es auch tun, oder trotzdem weiter machen.
[/QUOTE] Der Satz trifft bei Dir den Nagel auf den Kopf!

[QUOTE="Fruehling, post: 4932080, member: 7357"]Da gehört es aber nunmal ganz unzweifelhaft hinein, denn dem Laichdorsch wird es herzlich egal sein, wer ihm eins drüber brät.[/QUOTE]

Endlich mal wieder einer mit einem "sinnvollen" Laichdorsch- Beitrag! Hatte ich von Dir viel früher erwartet...

Den Dorsch habe ich im Mai diesen Jahres gefangen. Wenn ich diesen Fisch entnommen haben sollte- würde der nächstes Jahr noch laichen?
[ATTACH=full]324612[/ATTACH]


----------



## Fruehling (22. Mai 2019)

Kann man kaum erkennen und tut auch nichts zur Sache, denn deine Sicht der Dinge ist nunmal nicht der Nabel der Welt - simple as that.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (22. Mai 2019)

Wo Pat ist, ist Patachon nicht weit.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Kann es nicht einfach sein, dass sich die Fische nur nicht so schnell auf die geänderten Umweltbedingungen einstellen konnten (Sauerstoffmangel, Wassertemperatur etc.)? So ist zumindest der Stand der Wissenschaft beim Hering! Für den Dorsch gibt es bisher nur Vermutung dazu. Übrigens ist ein weiteres Problem beim Dorsch "Homing".



Doch auch das Risiko sehe ich und wünsche mir eine möglichst weit aufgestellte Basis, in der Hoffnung das welche dabei sind, die auch unter zukünftigen Lebensbedingungen in der Ostsee einen Platz haben.  Genau deshalb verwies ich bereits auf einen hoffentlich großen Genpool, der aber auch nicht besser wird, wenn man einfach die gleichen Fehler weiter macht, die einen erheblichen Beitrag dazu geleistet haben, das wir da sind, wo wir heute stehen.

Wenn


Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Den Dorsch habe ich im Mai diesen Jahres gefangen. Wenn ich diesen Fisch entnommen haben sollte- würde der nächstes Jahr noch laichen?


Vielleicht, aber nur, wenn du abwechselnd ein Stück vom einem weiblichen und männlichem Fisch zu dir nimmst.

Wenn er noch schwimmt, warum nicht? 



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wenn man die anderen Probleme nicht global zeitig ernsthaft angeht, würde selbst das nichts bringen!


Wenn wir bei allem darauf warten, das wir Probleme global angehen, dann brauchst du nichts anfangen, es gab noch nicht ein einziges Projekt, die global angegangen wurde, es brauchte immer Initiatoren, Kristalisationspunkte, von denen etwas ausging und dann was großes werden konnte.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Mai 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Kann man kaum erkennen und tut auch nichts zur Sache, denn deine Sicht der Dinge ist nunmal nicht der Nabel der Welt - simple as that.



Deine fachlichen Argumentationen werden auch nicht besser, aber das zählte ja noch nie zu Deiner Stärke.



Testudo schrieb:


> Wenn wir bei allem darauf warten, das wir Probleme global angehen, dann brauchst du nichts anfangen, es gab noch nicht ein einziges Projekt, die global angegangen wurde, es brauchte immer Initiatoren, Kristalisationspunkte, von denen etwas ausging und dann was großes werden konnte.



Also lieber Angler beschränken, da die sich in der Vergangenheit nicht gewehrt haben und heute dann zur Krönung sich noch selbst beschränken und anprangern? Na, wenn das der Weg ist.... Egal ob es der Natur (den Fischbeständen) hilft? 

Ich stelle meine Frage zum Laichdorsch aber gerne noch einmal deutlicher, ohne das schlecht erkennbare Bilder eine Antwort verhindern. WIrd ein im Mai entnommener Dorsch im Folgejahr noch ablaichen? Und ich habe sogar noch einen zweiten Teil zu der Frage: Wenn ich einen Dorsch im März entnehme, der bereits im Februar abgelaicht hat- welcher Dorsch hat dann mehr für den Nachwuchs getan, der im Mai des Vorjahres entnommene oder der  im Maärz diesen Jahres entnommene und bereits abgelaichte Dorsch?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (22. Mai 2019)

Es reicht Testudo zu beschränken. Einer muss ja anfangen.  
Angelverbot für Testudo. Rettet die Wale.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. Mai 2019)

Die Mischung macht es, es müssen eben wieder weitaus mehr Fische aus älteren Jahrgängen vorhanden sein, und dieser Umstand hat sich seit 2007 nicht verbessert. Aktuell leben wir quasi von der Hand in den Mund.

Ein drei jähriger Fisch wiegt ungefähr die Hälfte eines 4 jährigen Fisches, ich bräuchte also nur die Hälfte der Fische um die Quote zu erfülle, also etwas die Arschbacken zusammenkneifen, Bestände erholen lassen finde ich gut.

Unterm Stich kann ich mich nur wiederholen, wenn es unter den Anglern eine Tendenz dazu gibt, das man sich selbst beschränkt, dann ist das so hinzunehmen. Schau dir mal ältere Threads dazu hier an, es gab schon immer eine Gruppe, die das begrüßten und so ist es heute auch.


----------



## Fruehling (22. Mai 2019)

Vielleicht sollten die, die grundsätzlich hemdsärmelig, lauthals und naßforsch auftreten, erst mal an sich selber arbeiten und Veränderungen herbeiführen, bevor sie das bei anderen versuchen.


----------



## TeeHawk (22. Mai 2019)

Sagt mal eines: Glaubt hier wirklich jemand im Forum noch, dass eine Beschränkung der Angler auch nur im Promille–Bereich irgendeine Auswirkung auf die Dorschbestände hat?

Ein Trawler fängt mit seinem Schleppnetz mit einem Hol 40.000 kg Dorsch... mit einem Hol!!!

Kein Küstenfischer ist dazu technisch in der Lage.

*Verbot der Schleppnetzfischerei wäre die Maßnahme, die die Politik besser gestern als heute umsetzen sollte*. Aber nein, wir Angler lassen uns wie Schafe zum Sündenbock machen. Lest doch die Verordnung mal gg. die Anglerdemo klagt. Da steht: Wir Angler sind die einzigen, die zum Schutze der Natur verboten gehören. Wir sind Alibi für die Politik, dass man etwas für den Naturschutz auf dem Meer unternimmt... und LAVMV stimmt dem auch noch zu bzw. bekräftigt diese Meinung.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Mai 2019)

Und dafür kämpfe ich- hemdsärmelig... Einfach als Angler für Angler und in der Sprache der Angler!


----------



## Fruehling (22. Mai 2019)

Dann würde ich angesichts des großen Erfolges exakt so weiter machen.


----------



## UMueller (23. Mai 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Wenn er noch schwimmt, warum nicht?



Der wird nicht mehr schwimmen, weil er schon tot ist. Und wenn er das tun würde, käme er nicht zum laichen, weil mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Netz sein Schicksal besiegeln würde. So sieht das nämlich aus.


----------



## zander67 (23. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Und dafür kämpfe ich- hemdsärmelig... Einfach als Angler für Angler und in der Sprache der Angler!



Unabhängig von dem Thema hier und ohne Wertung deiner Arbeit.
Es gibt nicht "den Angler", Du kannst also maximal für einen Teil, von mir aus auch einen großen Teil der Angler kämpfen, aber nie für alle.
Dafür sind Angler und ihre Ansichten viel zu individuell.

Auch kannst Du hier noch so viele Tabellen, Statistiken oder was auch immer veröffentlichen, es wird nichts nutzen,
da viele Angler nicht nur rational denken und handeln, sondern nun mal ihre eigenen persönlichen Prinzipien haben.
Und dazu gehörte auch in der Vergangenheit schon, sich ein persönliches Mindestmaß von 45 cm oder höher zu setzen,
egal ob der nächste Kutter oder Angler den Fisch dann einen Tag später fängt.
Der LAV M-V hat diese (teilweise) gelebte Selbstbeschränkung nur aufgegriffen.

Nun wird wieder mal, wie schon so oft, der Untergang der Angelwelt beschworen.
Ist und wird nicht passieren.
Es werden vielleicht Angler mit anderen Interessen sein und statt Kutter wird es mehr Kleinboote geben.
Aber solange die realistische Chance auf einen guten Dorsch / Fisch besteht werden die Angler weiterhin zur Küste pilgern.
Es geht um das Erlebnis Meeresangeln. 

VG


----------



## JimiG (23. Mai 2019)

So, nun bin ich endlich mal komplett durch den Trööt hier gelesen und habe mir meine Meinung gebildet. Der Einzige Grund weshalb sich hier Angler selber einschränken sollten ist: KEINER
Das Einbringen von Selbstbeschränkungen hieße doch für einen Außenstehenden das unsere Verbände doch nun endlich erkannt haben das wir wohl  ganz allein Schuld an der ganzen Misere sind und das wir nun unser Fehlverhalten eingesehen haben und unsere Schlüsse daraus ziehen. Was die industrielle Fischerei macht das erscheint ja dann nicht so doll denn die beschränken sich eben nicht.
So einfach ist eben die Denkweise des Menschen denn nur wer sich dann mal richtig informiert der erkennt dann das ein sehr großes Problem auch die große Umweltverschmutzung durch den Eintrag von riesigen Mengen von Nährstoffen darstellt. Es gibt nun mittlerweile riesige Todeszonen in denen nichts, aber auch garnichts an höherem maritimen Leben existieren kann. Aber das wird ja meist nur am Rande erwähnt. Mitleidender ist dabei auch der kleine Küstenfischer, der eben nur in beschränktem Umkreis da fischen kann wo er lebt, über den sich hier auch manche aufregen anders siehts bei der industriellen Fischerei aus die sind wie Heuschrecken ist der Fanggrund ausgeräumt werden andere gesucht und sind die geplättet gehts eben in andere Ozeane etc.
Also sollten doch mal die kleinen Fischereibetriebe und die Angler zusammen an einem Strang ziehen und gegen diese Einschränkungen vorgehen. Anders siehts doch auch nicht beim Aal aus, frage mal jemanden was er meint wodurch der Bestand so sehr zurückgeht. Antwort: Na durch die Fischer und die Angler. Kein Wort zur Verbauung der Flüsse und der Häckselei durch die ach so grüne Wasserenergie. 
Warum ist das so? Ganz einfach weil unsere Interessen(ver)treter in unseren Verbänden gnadenlos versagen und durch Selbstkasteiung genau den Eindruck erzeugen das wir als Angler der Ursprung allen Übels sind.
Fazit und meine Meinung: Diese Selbstbeschränkungen sind Schwachsinn solange nicht auch noch andere Ursachen genannt und beseitigt werden. Somit ein Bärendienst vom Verband und ein Schuss ins eigene Knie.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Mai 2019)

@JimiG Danke! So sieht es aus, auch wenn es viele nicht wahrhaben wollen und mich manche sogar dafür verteufelen, dass ich mit den Küstenfischern Kaffee trinke...

Unsere Feinde sitzen nämlich definitiv an anderer Stelle, aber bestimmt nicht in der (kleinen) Küstenfischerei!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Mai 2019)

zander67 schrieb:


> Es gibt nicht "den Angler", Du kannst also maximal für einen Teil, von mir aus auch einen großen Teil der Angler kämpfen, aber nie für alle.
> Dafür sind Angler und ihre Ansichten viel zu individuell.



Doch- es gibt den Angler! Das sind nämlich WIR ALLE! Das wir unterschiedlich sind, steht doch außer Frage. Deshalb kämpfen ich/ wir doch gegen Beschränkungen und Verbote- wir fordern liberale Regelungen und wie beim C&R (Änderung §39 LFischG in SH) die Verantwortung zur Entnahme in die Hände der (gut ausgebildeten) Angler zu legen. Dann kann Angler X den Fisch entnehmen und Angler Y zurücksetzen. Dann sind ALLE Angler glücklich, wenn sie denn lernen, die Denk- und Handlungsweise der anderen ANGLER zu respektieren. 5 Millionen Angler könnten - würde man gemeinsam kämpfen - eine hörbare und zugleich spürbare Macht mit Einfluss auf die Politik in D und EU darstellen. Hierzu müssen die Angler jedoch als erstes einen respektvollen Umgang MITEINANDER lernen.

Eigentlich total einfach...



zander67 schrieb:


> Auch kannst Du hier noch so viele Tabellen, Statistiken oder was auch immer veröffentlichen, es wird nichts nutzen,
> da viele Angler nicht nur rational denken und handeln, sondern nun mal ihre eigenen persönlichen Prinzipien haben.
> Und dazu gehörte auch in der Vergangenheit schon, sich ein persönliches Mindestmaß von 45 cm oder höher zu setzen,
> egal ob der nächste Kutter oder Angler den Fisch dann einen Tag später fängt.
> Der LAV M-V hat diese (teilweise) gelebte Selbstbeschränkung nur aufgegriffen.



Siehe oben- liberale Regelungen sind in meinem Interesse, jedoch muss man das - wenn auch als freiwilligen Selbstverzicht - beschließen und so zu diesem Zeitpunkt veröffentlichen? Ich habe auch ein persönliches Mindestmaß und sogar ein persönliches Baglimit. Das ist aber meine persönliche Entscheidung und nur weil ich so denke, werde ich das doch nicht für alle anderen Angler öffentlich fordern. Ich respektiere nämlich, wenn jemand einen 38'er Dorsch gemäß der gesetzlichen Grundlage entnimmt und verzehrt- oder halt zurücksetzt. 

Wenn dann aber ein Verband eine Schonzeit für Angler fordert, damit Existenzen bedroht und das obwohl die Schonzeit für die Fischerei gerade abgeschafft wurde- ja dann kann ich nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln! Das ist einfach total bescheuert, um es mal auf den Punkt zu bringen. Man kann ja gerne diese Empfehlung intern an die Mitglieder aussprechen, aber hier gleich wieder negative ÖA für unser Hobby machen ist doch einfach nur unglaublich.



zander67 schrieb:


> Nun wird wieder mal, wie schon so oft, der Untergang der Angelwelt beschworen.
> Ist und wird nicht passieren.



Es wird nicht der Untergang der Angelwelt beschworen, sondern lediglich die Gefährdung der Zukunft des Angeltourismus durch neue Einschränkungen dargestellt. Man hat uns vor der Einführung des Baglimit und des NSG Fehmarnbelt belächelt, als wir von einem Zusammenbruch des Angeltourismus gewarnt haben.

Und heute, gute 2 Jahre später? 60% der Hochseeangelschiffe sind weg vom Markt, Kleinboote bei Vermietern sind weniger geworden, Angelgeschäfte geschlossen und Mitarbeiter entlassen worden. Der Rest wird weitere Einschränkungen nicht überleben! Auch die Häfen spüren den Rückgang von Anglern, ob leere Kleinbootliegeplätze oder in der Gastronomie. Im Gegensatz zu Dir habe ich hier sehr ausführliche wirtschaftliche Zahlen der Betriebe vorliegen und kann eine seriöse Einschätzuung der aktuellen Situation vornehmen.



zander67 schrieb:


> Aber solange die realistische Chance auf einen guten Dorsch / Fisch besteht werden die Angler weiterhin zur Küste pilgern.



Genau- wenn diese Chance durch Verbote jedoch zuniochte gemacht wird, halt nicht mehr. Das Hauptgeschäft ist der Dorsch im Angeltourismus. Und auch bei anderen Fischarten (Hering, Mefo, Lachs) werden Einschränkungen für Angler kommen. Und dann?



zander67 schrieb:


> Es geht um das Erlebnis Meeresangeln.
> 
> VG


 Das Erlebnis Meeresangeln ist in der Tat ein Erlebnis, nicht ohne Grund haben wir unsere Seite "Erlebnis-Meer" genannt...  

https://erlebnis-meer.de/


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Mai 2019)

Also wenn ich mal so bei Facebook schaue, dann wird die Schonzeit allgemein für gut gehalten, und selbst eine Anhebung des Mindestmaßes findet eine breite Zustimmung. Durchaus findet man dabei die Einschränkung, das diese auch für die Berufsfischer zu gelten hätte, aber die Tendenz ist überwiegend positiv. 

Fortuna Bornholm schreibt dazu: "Das mit dem Mindestmaß finde ich auch eine gute Sache. Bei uns gilt heute auch immer noch 38cm statt 35. Hat sich auch niemand drüber beschwert. Jedoch finde ich persönlich die 45cm offiziell gemacht auch besser. Aber die zwei Monate Pause... wer soll die wie finanzieren? Da bleiben doch wieder einige auf der Strecke und die Fahrpreise müssten auch angehoben werden. Wer bezahlt das dann noch? .... nur meine persönliche Meinung- vg Daniel"

Warum kämpft man gegen sinnvoll erscheinende Veränderungen, statt für Stärkung der Mitstreiter und eine nachhaltigere Nutzung gemeinsam aufzutreten? Bei der geringen Anzahl der Betriebe kann es doch nicht so schwer sein, denen 2 Monate im Jahr eine Ersatzzahlung zu leisten.

Wie in den anderen hitzigen Themen immer wieder erörtert, werden wir den Erhalt und Schutz der Umwelt neu bewerten müssen. Das ist für die Menschheit ein existenzielles Gut, und wie wir immer öfter feststellen müssen ein sehr fragiles. Der Raubbau einzelner auf Kosten der Umwelt und damit der Allgemeinheit wird sich auf Dauer nicht durchhalten lassen.

Wir werden Menschen dafür bezahlen müssen, das sie zeitweise ihre Arbeit ruhen lassen, oder das sie weniger intensiv wirtschaften, das sie Nachhaltigkeit eingepreist wird.

Wenn Fische im Supermarkt weggeschmissen werden, weil man meint keinen Kunden enttäuscht nach Hause gehen zu lassen, so müsste das einen Preis haben. Wenn Beifang tonnenweise tot ins Meer gekippt wird, müsste das einen Preis haben. wenn man solche Gelder dann verwendet, um nachhaltigere Nutzungen zu unterstützen, sei es Küstenfischerei, oder Angelkutter,  dann wäre allen geholfen. Solche Denkansätze werden gerade in vielen Bereichen entwickelt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (23. Mai 2019)

Gleich kommt wieder einer um die Ecke mit:
Der hat aber ein 38cm Dorsch abgehauen, die Kinderstube, das geht nicht.
Der betreibt aber Raubbau, füllt seine Kühltruhe zu Hause , hat 4 Dorsche eingesteckt. 



Facebook? Aha...nicht gerade der Sammelpunkt für Intelligenz.
Und die Intelligenten schreiben dort schon lange nicht mehr aus bekannten Gründen.

testudo....man schützt aber mit diesem Schonmaß nichts. Nothing rein gar nicht. man beschränkt nur Angler aber Schützt nichts!
Und man zieht sich den Schuh für den schlechten Bestand an.

und was Du noch vergisst.
Lebensmittel wegwerfen hat einen Preis.
Der Händler hat die Ware bereits bezahlt. Geld Money Knete ..Du verstehen?
Desweiteren wird diese Ware nicht weggeworfen sondern einer weiteren Verarbeitung zugeführt.
Und wenn es nur  der Biogasanlage zugeführt wird.


----------



## Fruehling (23. Mai 2019)

Herr, schmeiß' Hirn!

Egal, woher!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (23. Mai 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Herr, schmeiß' Hirn!
> 
> Egal, woher!



Und hoffentlich trifft es die richtigen Personen.


----------



## torstenhtr (23. Mai 2019)

Interessant, du brauchst es wohl dringend?

--

Lars, ist dir deine Lebenszeit nicht wert genug oder warum lässt du dich von den Schützern und Naturliebhabern in Grundsatzdiskussionen verwickeln (das wurde doch schon x-mal durchgekaut)? (prüf einmal "sealioning" ..) Warum nicht eine FAQ in der Thesen und Begründungen gegenübergestellt werden, dann brauchst du das nur verlinken.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Mai 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mal so bei Facebook schaue, dann wird die Schonzeit allgemein für gut gehalten, und selbst eine Anhebung des Mindestmaßes findet eine breite Zustimmung. Durchaus findet man dabei die Einschränkung, das diese auch für die Berufsfischer zu gelten hätte, aber die Tendenz ist überwiegend positiv.
> 
> Fortuna Bornholm schreibt dazu: "Das mit dem Mindestmaß finde ich auch eine gute Sache. Bei uns gilt heute auch immer noch 38cm statt 35. Hat sich auch niemand drüber beschwert. Jedoch finde ich persönlich die 45cm offiziell gemacht auch besser. Aber die zwei Monate Pause... wer soll die wie finanzieren? Da bleiben doch wieder einige auf der Strecke und die Fahrpreise müssten auch angehoben werden. Wer bezahlt das dann noch? .... nur meine persönliche Meinung- vg Daniel"



Da Du hier ja gerade von unserer Facebookseite zitierst, finde ich Deine Einschätzung zur Tendenz schon interessant. Mal ein paar Fakten: Den Beitrag haben knapp 7000 User gesehen, dazu 11 Kommentare.

Du hast den einzigen Kommentar rausgepickt, der Daniel (Fortuna Bornholm) seine persönliche Meinung pro Anhebung des Mindestmaßes wieder gibt. Die anderen Kommentare sind gegen eine Anhebung des Mindestmaßes oder für eine Anhebung und Schonzeit für Fischer und Angler. Genau genommen sind 4 Kommentare für eine Schonzeit für Angler und Fischer, teilweise jedoch unter der Bedingung einer Ausgleichszahlung. So gibt es aber auch klare Stimmen gegen eine Anhebung des Mindestmaßes und ich finde die Kommentare eher ausgeglichen. Und wie interpretieren wir die Likes= Als Zustimmung zu unserem Beitrag? Dann hätten wir wohl wirklich ein sehr deutliches Ergebnis zu unseren Gunsten. Das Du aus dem Beitrag jedoch eine Tendenz ableitest- Respekt! 

Wer Interesse hat, kann gerne hier die "deutliche Tendenz" laut der Interpretation von Testudo hier nachlesen: https://www.facebook.com/Anglerdemo...Gn6kFSYfgkpFugB5rrKtn0SlDLe3novN03Y&__tn__=-R




Testudo schrieb:


> Warum kämpft man gegen sinnvoll erscheinende Veränderungen, statt für Stärkung der Mitstreiter und eine nachhaltigere Nutzung gemeinsam aufzutreten? Bei der geringen Anzahl der Betriebe kann es doch nicht so schwer sein, denen 2 Monate im Jahr eine Ersatzzahlung zu leisten.


 Für Dich sinnvoll, wissenschaftlich halt nicht bzw. umstritten. Durch Deine Widerholung wird es nicht sinnvoller...Es fühlt sich keiner zuständig und verantwortlich, fertig! Oder meinst Du wir sind hier nicht seit zig Monaten im Austausch mit Land, Bund und EU? In MVP fühlte sich nach unserem Gespräch mit Backhaus das Land zuständig und hat einen Ausgleich gezahlt, was aber auch nur ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein ist/ war. Aber immerhin...



Testudo schrieb:


> Wie in den anderen hitzigen Themen immer wieder erörtert, werden wir den Erhalt und Schutz der Umwelt neu bewerten müssen. Das ist für die Menschheit ein existenzielles Gut, und wie wir immer öfter feststellen müssen ein sehr fragiles. Der Raubbau einzelner auf Kosten der Umwelt und damit der Allgemeinheit wird sich auf Dauer nicht durchhalten lassen.


 Kannst Du Raubbau einzelner genauer definieren? Die Schuldigen sitzen in der EU!


----------



## zander67 (23. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das Hauptgeschäft ist der Dorsch im Angeltourismus. Und auch bei anderen Fischarten (Hering, Mefo, Lachs) werden Einschränkungen für Angler kommen. Und dann?



Auch hier haben sich viele Angler längst selbst persönliche Limits gesetzt.
Die Angler die einer Mefo von 39,9 / 44,9cm auf den Schwanz treten gehören zum Glück zu einer aussterbenden Rasse.

VG


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Mai 2019)

zander67 schrieb:


> Auch hier haben sich viele Angler längst selbst persönliche Limits gesetzt.
> Die Angler die einer Mefo von 39,9 / 44,9cm auf den Schwanz treten gehören zum Glück zu einer aussterbenden Rasse.
> 
> VG



Genau, FREIWILLIG! Ohne das irgendwelche Dorfältesten hier Einschränkungen für ALLE fordern. So habe ich noch nie eine Meerforelle für mich entnommen. Ich bin auf Mefo viel in DK unterwegs und meine dänsichen Kumpels würden mich vermutlich umhauen, wenn ich einer solchen Schönheit einen überbraten würde...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (23. Mai 2019)

c


----------



## Laichzeit (23. Mai 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mal so bei Facebook schaue, dann wird die Schonzeit allgemein für gut gehalten, und selbst eine Anhebung des Mindestmaßes findet eine breite Zustimmung. Durchaus findet man dabei die Einschränkung, das diese auch für die Berufsfischer zu gelten hätte, aber die Tendenz ist überwiegend positiv.



Genau aus diesem Grund ist der Alleingang des Verbands keine besonders gute Idee. Da die Angler ohnehin schon in das Dorschmanagement eingebunden sind, müssen solche Entscheidungen mit den anderen Nutzern abgestimmt und ausgehandelt werden. Das Schonmaß darf gerne hoch, aber es sollte mit der Forderung an die Politik und kommerzielle Fischerei verknüpft sein, dass sie ebenso sorgsam mit den Beständen umgehen müssen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wer Interesse hat, kann gerne hier die "deutliche Tendenz" laut der Interpretation von Testudo hier nachlesen:



Ich habe nur euren Faden zitiert, aber es gibt ja weitaus mehr zu dem Thema. So gibt es hier einen Faden dazu https://www.facebook.com/groups/850208525083003/ oder hier gibt es einen Faden mit 40 Zustimmungen https://www.facebook.com/groups/angeln.mv/ und die Kommentare habe ich wohl ordentlich wiedergegeben. 

Das ich mich allein auf euren Faden beziehe, sollte doch eigentlich klar sein,  Aber auch da waren die Antworten weitaus differenzierter. Von hat ja eh alles keinen Zweck mehr, bis zu wenn es für Fischer und Angler gilt, über habe eh schon so kleine Fische nicht mitgenommen, aber ach was mache ich mit verangelten Fischen, ist da alles dabei. Aber Konsens für deine Meinung wäre selbst  trotz deiner Mühen nicht herauszulesen.

Das Backhaus die Verantwortung zumindest schon mal eingesehen hat ist doch ein gutes Zeichen, das weckt Hoffnung. Das ist doch positiver als gedacht.

Das man Raubbau wieder definieren soll ist ermüdend, aber fasse darunter die Punkte zusammen, die ich hier im Strang schon zig mal angeführt habe, dann ist das richtige dabei.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Mai 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Genau aus diesem Grund ist der Alleingang des Verbands keine besonders gute Idee. Da die Angler ohnehin schon in das Dorschmanagement eingebunden sind, müssen solche Entscheidungen mit den anderen Nutzern abgestimmt und ausgehandelt werden. Das Schonmaß darf gerne hoch, aber es sollte mit der Forderung an die Politik und kommerzielle Fischerei verknüpft sein, dass sie ebenso sorgsam mit den Beständen umgehen müssen.



Du beziehst dich auf die Einbindung der Angler auf welche Organisation? Ansonsten gebe ich dir Recht, man hätte die Forderung danach zumindest in den raum  stellen sollen, um so eine öffentliche Diskussion anzustoßen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Mai 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Genau aus diesem Grund ist der Alleingang des Verbands keine besonders gute Idee. Da die Angler ohnehin schon in das Dorschmanagement eingebunden sind, müssen solche Entscheidungen mit den anderen Nutzern abgestimmt und ausgehandelt werden. Das Schonmaß darf gerne hoch, aber es sollte mit der Forderung an die Politik und kommerzielle Fischerei verknüpft sein, dass sie ebenso sorgsam mit den Beständen umgehen müssen.



Oder man hätte einfach erst einmal die wissenschaftliche Empfehlung (ICES Advice) abgewartet....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Mai 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> hier gibt es einen Faden mit 40 Zustimmungen https://www.facebook.com/groups/angeln.mv/ und die Kommentare habe ich wohl ordentlich wiedergegeben.


 Klar, dass es da Zustimmung gibt. Ist ja auch die Gruppe, wo Zensur betrieben wird und Mitglieder mit anderer Meinung gesperrt werden...Damit meine ich jetzt nicht unbedingt meine Person!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Oder man hätte einfach erst einmal die wissenschaftliche Empfehlung (ICES Advice) abgewartet....



Ja klar doch. Um Gottes Willen nicht mehr tun als notwendig.

Ist aber eigentlich auch Wurscht. Die heute 19-25 Jahre alte Generation wird in den kommenden Jahren immer stärkeres Gewicht erlangen und sieht vieles ganz anders.
Dieser junge Mann hier bringt vieles auf den Punkt, was heute schiefläuft: www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Y1lZQsyuSQ


----------



## TeeHawk (23. Mai 2019)

Trawler: Der *Trawler* [ˈtrɔːlə] (engl.; von _to trawl_ „mit einem Schleppnetz fischen“) ist ein Schiff für die Hochseefischerei. Seine Schleppnetze dienen dem bodennahen (Grundschleppnetz) und seit den 1960er Jahren verstärkt dem pelagischen Fischfang.

*Deutsche Schiffsflotte*
Insgesamt besteht die deutsche Hochseeflotte aus sieben Schiffen. Die Fangplätze befinden sich vor Norwegen, Spitzbergen, Grönland, Island, in der Nordsee, im Nordostatlantik sowie vor Westafrika und im Südpazifik. Gefischt wird ausschließlich auf Basis der von der EU zugewiesenen Fangquoten für einzelne Arten und Gebiete.


ROS 170 "Annie Hillina"
ROS 785 "Helen Mary"
ROS 171 "Maartje Theadora"
ROS 786 "Gerda Maria"
ROS 777 "Mark"
NC 100 "Cuxhaven"
NC 105 "Berlin"
zusammen: 15.350 t Laderaumkapazität und jeder mehr als die 10-fache Motorleistung, die in *§ 13 Küstenfischereiverordnung - KüFVO Verbot der Schleppnetzfischerei *genannt wird.

Angeblich fangen die also gar nicht in der Ostsee!!! Trotzdem veranschaulicht es, dass alleine die deutsche Fangflotte 15.350.000 (15,35 Millionen) Dorsche mit einer Fahrt in den Hafen bringen würde... (wenn man davon ausgeht, dass der durchschnittliche Dorsch 1 kg wiegt).


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Mai 2019)

TeeHawk schrieb:


> Trawler: Der *Trawler* [ˈtrɔːlə] (engl.; von _to trawl_ „mit einem Schleppnetz fischen“) ist ein Schiff für die Hochseefischerei. Seine Schleppnetze dienen dem bodennahen (Grundschleppnetz) und seit den 1960er Jahren verstärkt dem pelagischen Fischfang.
> 
> *Deutsche Schiffsflotte*
> Insgesamt besteht die deutsche Hochseeflotte aus sieben Schiffen. Die Fangplätze befinden sich vor Norwegen, Spitzbergen, Grönland, Island, in der Nordsee, im Nordostatlantik sowie vor Westafrika und im Südpazifik. Gefischt wird ausschließlich auf Basis der von der EU zugewiesenen Fangquoten für einzelne Arten und Gebiete.
> ...



Und genau an diese Massenfänge wird man in der Zukunft ranmüssen. Vor allem vor diesem Hintergrund, dass aktuell ca. 2/3 des in den Ozeanen gefangenen Fisches zu Tierfutter verarbeitet werden. Diese Zahl stammt übrigens aus einem Vortrag, der 2018 auf der Jahreshauptversammlung des Bezirks-Fischereiverbands Mittelfranken gehalten wurde und wo klar dargestellt wurde, dass sich der Umgang mit Fisch grundsätzlich ändern muss (O-Ton: "Die deutsche Fischflotte erwirbt Fanglizenzen vor Afrika, fängt dann den Afrikanern den Fisch vor der Küste weg und wir wundern uns über Flüchtlingsströme.")


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Mai 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ja klar doch. Um Gottes Willen nicht mehr tun als notwendig.


 Dann verkaufe doch Deine Angelsachen- wenn Du überhaupt noch angelst....



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ist aber eigentlich auch Wurscht. Die heute 19-25 Jahre alte Generation wird in den kommenden Jahren immer stärkeres Gewicht erlangen und sieht vieles ganz anders.
> Dieser junge Mann hier bringt vieles auf den Punkt, was heute schiefläuft: www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Y1lZQsyuSQ



Genau, es zeigt eines sehr deutlich- schlechte Recherche, falsche Fakten und Statistiken...So wie es halt viele Menschen machen, aber noch viele mehr mehr es lesen, sehen und hören wollen. Fakenews werden nicht richtiger, wenn sie einem persönlich zusagen! So wie es auch in dieser Diskussion deutlich wird. Ein persönliche Meinung wird faktenlos versucht als richtig hinzustellen. Wenn das Eine mit Fakten widerlegt wird, kommt einfach ein neuer falscher Fakt. Ein Faß ohne Boden, egal ob jemand persönlich oder gleich eine ganze Gruppe angegriffen wird. Deutschland im Jahre 2019 halt...


----------



## TeeHawk (23. Mai 2019)

Schon ein Trawler der deutschen Hochseefangflotte könnte problemlos die *gesamte* Dorschquote 2019 für die westliche Ostsee auf *einer* Fahrt fangen! Verstehe ich das richtig?

Nicht falsch verstehen. Die fischen dort ja nicht. Aber es verdeutlicht, welch großen Einfluß ein derartiges Schiff auf die Population hat...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Klar, dass es da Zustimmung gibt. Ist ja auch die Gruppe, wo Zensur betrieben wird und Mitglieder mit anderer Meinung gesperrt werden...Damit meine ich jetzt nicht unbedingt meine Person!



Wo hat dich die Zensur schon überall erwischt? in der Facebookgruppe, in dem Anglerforum SH....  Hier wäre das früher unter den Brüdern im Geischde ja nicht vorgekommen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Dann verkaufe doch Deine Angelsachen- wenn Du überhaupt noch angelst....



Ich habe dieses Jahr bisher Karpfen, Forellen, Aale und Hecht entnommen. Mein Verein, 200 Mitglieder, hat all diese Arten (plus Zander und Schleie) im vergangenen Jahr für 7500 € in den Gewässern besetzt. Wir haben restriktivere Schonzeiten als gesetzlich vorgegeben und strikte Entnahmelimits. Das alles ist zwar immer noch nicht nachhaltig im Sinne des Wortes, aber wir sorgen dafür, dass die Fischbestände nicht sinken. So funktioniert Angeln 2019. Und meine Meinung zum Aal kennst du.



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Genau, es zeigt eines sehr deutlich- schlechte Recherche, falsche Fakten und Statistiken...So wie es halt viele Menschen machen, aber noch viele mehr mehr es lesen, sehen und hören wollen. Fakenews werden nicht richtiger, wenn sie einem persönlich zusagen! So wie es auch in dieser Diskussion deutlich wird. Ein persönliche Meinung wird faktenlos versucht als richtig hinzustellen. Wenn das Eine mit Fakten widerlegt wird, kommt einfach ein neuer falscher Fakt. Ein Faß ohne Boden, egal ob jemand persönlich oder gleich eine ganze Gruppe angegriffen wird. Deutschland im Jahre 2019 halt...



Genau, das sind nämlich alles Lügner und Idioten: 
https://www.wwf.de/2016/juli/das-dorschdrama/
https://fischbestaende.thuenen.de/Fischarten/?c=stock&a=detail&stock_id=486&d=druckvorschau
https://www.uni-kiel.de/pressemeldungen/index.php?pmid=2016-409-dorschbestand

Und jetzt erzähle mir nicht, dass die Problematik der Überfischung in den vergangenen 3 Jahren verschwunden ist, bloß weil sich aktuell die Bestände erholen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (23. Mai 2019)

.


----------



## Nemo (23. Mai 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Und genau an diese Massenfänge wird man in der Zukunft ranmüssen. Vor allem vor diesem Hintergrund, dass aktuell ca. 2/3 des in den Ozeanen gefangenen Fisches zu Tierfutter verarbeitet werden. Diese Zahl stammt übrigens aus einem Vortrag, der 2018 auf der Jahreshauptversammlung des Bezirks-Fischereiverbands Mittelfranken gehalten wurde und wo klar dargestellt wurde, dass sich der Umgang mit Fisch grundsätzlich ändern muss (O-Ton: "Die deutsche Fischflotte erwirbt Fanglizenzen vor Afrika, fängt dann den Afrikanern den Fisch vor der Küste weg und wir wundern uns über Flüchtlingsströme.")



Schon wieder ein Experte für Fluchtursachen... In Afrika verhungern die Menschen in erster Linie wegen Misswirtschaft, Korruption und Bürgerkriegen.
Es ist eigentlich egal, ob "die Afrikaner" ihre Fischereirechte verkaufen oder selbst fischen und dann die Fische (am besten noch auf dem internationalen Markt) verkaufen. Das Problem ist, dass alles bei den korrupten Regierungen versickert und nicht beim Volk ankommt.

...am Umgang mit dem Fisch, insbesondere der Massenvernichtung, muss aber selbstverständlich etwas geändert werden.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Dann verkaufe doch Deine Angelsachen- wenn Du überhaupt noch angelst....



Noch eine Bemerkung dazu: Wie du weißt ist der Zusammenhang zwischen Angeln und Fischentnahme primär ein deutsches Problem. In meinem Verein wäre es mehrheitlich völlig ok, Entnahmefenster einzurichten und C&R-Ansätze zu verfolgen. Dass dies in Deutschland und insbesondere Bayern nicht funktioniert (obwohl am Ende des Tages doch viele Fische durch die Finger gleiten), ist eine andere Sache.


----------



## TeeHawk (23. Mai 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Man darf das aber auch nicht alles über einen Kamm scheren. Die genannten Schiffe der 80m Klasse fischen sicherlich nicht in der Ostsee, die Berlin habe ich schon live in Norwegen erlebt.


Welche Kategorie ist dann solch ein Schiff https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...dfang-schleppnetz-aus-ostsee-gemeldet.327183/ ???


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (23. Mai 2019)

Tolle Diskussion
Ein Mindestmaß auf 45cm und schon wird das Weltklima gerettet, sorry...nur die Dorschbestände...und überhaupt ist die CDU an allem schuld (wie man aus einem YouTube Video entnehmen darf)
Oder doch wir Angler?
Die Trawler der Angler angeln ja schliesslich vor Afrika die Fische weg.
Und überhaupt ist dieses ganze System Scheisse.
Alles Scheisse!
Lasst uns den wohlstand und Frieden in die Biogsanlage kippen und wieder Steine kloppen wie der Neandertaler...oder doch lieber Kühnerts Sozialismus?
Angler haben es echt schwer...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Mai 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Lasst uns den wohlstand und Frieden in die Biogsanlage kippen und wieder Steine kloppen wie der Neandertaler...oder doch lieber Kühnerts Sozialismus?



Auch maßgebliche Leute in der Wirtschaft haben bereits erkannt, dass unsere Gesellschaft sich ändern muss: https://www.sueddeutsche.de/wirtsch...f-plaediert-fuer-ein-grundeinkommen-1.3257958

Mein Chef (bin bei Siemens) plädiert also für mehr Zeit zum Angeln 

Aber mal im Ernst: Ich bin für Kollegen gerade auf der Suche nach neuen Stellen im Unternehmen, weil sich die Zeit geändert hat und ihre Jobs im Kraftwerksgeschäft wegfallen: https://www.augsburger-allgemeine.d...edert-die-Kraftwerksparte-aus-id54250251.html

Wir reden da in Deutschland von 14.000 Leuten. Der Wandel betrifft bei weitem nicht nur die Kutter und sonstigen Berufsfischer.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Mai 2019)

@TeeHawk  Das ist noch nicht mal kleine Hochseefischerei, aber hier findet man interessante Informationen über unsere Ostseefischerei, Methoden und Schiffe.

Da geht es wohl um mehr als nur Stellnetzfischerei von Kleinschiffen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (23. Mai 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Auch maßgebliche Leute in der Wirtschaft haben bereits erkannt, dass unsere Gesellschaft sich ändern muss: https://www.sueddeutsche.de/wirtsch...f-plaediert-fuer-ein-grundeinkommen-1.3257958
> 
> Mein Chef (bin bei Siemens) plädiert also für mehr Zeit zum Angeln


Erkennen kann man viel.
Hapern tut es an der Umsetzung ...Angefangen bei den Reichen.
Aber auch im Sozialismus gab es diese previligierten Reiche....

Geht besser Angeln, denn bald könnten LFV dies uns verbieten. Zum Schutz der Fischbestände und des Weltklimas. Einer muss damit ja anfangen.
Warum nicht wir Angler  äh Naturschützer?

Und wer die Fischbestände vorher retten möchte, kann gerne wie Fisherbandit angeregt hat sein Angelzeug verkaufen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Mai 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Auch maßgebliche Leute in der Wirtschaft haben bereits erkannt, dass unsere Gesellschaft sich ändern muss: https://www.sueddeutsche.de/wirtsch...f-plaediert-fuer-ein-grundeinkommen-1.3257958
> 
> Mein Chef (bin bei Siemens) plädiert also für mehr Zeit zum Angeln
> 
> ...



Wenn die Mindestrente erstmal durch ist, ist der Schritt zum Mindesteinkommen nicht mehr so weit. Dann tut es nur noch ganz kurz weh und wer abgesichert ist, der geht auch nochmal das Risiko ein, sich  selbstständig zu machen oder den Arbeitsplatz zu wechseln.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (23. Mai 2019)

[


----------



## TeeHawk (23. Mai 2019)

Ja, aber wie viele Schiffe, die Schleppnetzfischerei betreiben (die zwischen 12 und 40 m), gibt es auf der westlichen Ostsee. Wenn man für 40 m dann den halben Laderaum eines 80 m Schiffs ansetzt (keine Ahnung, ob das realistisch ist), sind das immer noch ca. 500 t pro 40 m Schiff... 4 solche Schiffe, eine Fahrt, Quote erfüllt.

Was unterhalten wir uns hier über Einschränkungen für Angler, wenn doch die einzige "Stellschraube" wo anders zu suchen ist...

Guten Willen zeigen ist ja ehrenwert, aber wenn es keinerlei Auswirkung hat, wäre ein Kopfgeld für Fischereiboote, die sich nicht an die Regeln halten, wohl sinnvoller... gerade heute erst in einem Kommentar der hier geposteten Facebooklinks gelesen, dass jemand beobachtet hat, wie ein Berufsfischer seine zu kleinen toten Dorsche auf See entsorgt hat, anstatt sie anzulanden. Die erwischen sie nicht. Aber am Sonntag kontrolliert die WaPo 300 Angelboote vor Warnemünde. Wo ist der Sinn? Ich überwache mit unglaublichen Aufwand die, die 1%% Dorsch fangen und gucke bei denen die 99 % fangen weg oder was? Ich glaube das nennt man Schildbürger...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (23. Mai 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Wenn die Mindestrente erstmal durch ist, ist der Schritt zum Mindesteinkommen nicht mehr so weit. Dann tut es nur noch ganz kurz weh und wer abgesichert ist, der geht auch nochmal das Risiko ein, sich  selbstständig zu machen oder den Arbeitsplatz zu wechseln.



Genau und wer nicht an den Weihnachtsman glaubt, ist schlau und wandert aus.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (23. Mai 2019)

[


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Mai 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Genau und wer nicht an den Weihnachtsman glaubt, ist schlau und wandert aus.



Ich war über 10 Jahre weg, jetzt bleib ich hier, aber über den Tellerrand zu schauen ist schon gut. Wäre auch was für dich.


----------



## TeeHawk (23. Mai 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Bin ich doch bei Dir, wollte ja nur sagen, dass wir Schiffe die in Norwegen fischen im Kontext Ostsee nicht grundsätzlich verteufeln müssen.



Das hatte ich ja auch geschrieben, dass die deutsche Hochseefangflotte in der Ostsee gar nicht unterwegs ist.

Es ging mir um das Verständnis dafür, was es bedeutet, wenn ein großes Schiff mit Schleppnetz fischt, also über 12 m bis 40 m, wie ich jetzt gelernt habe. Wenn also so ein Trawler eine Fahrt lang die westliche Ostsee befischt, dann ist mal schnell 25% der 2019er Quote weggefischt, wenn ich es richtig verstehe. Und wenn der Trawler seinen Fang keiner Quote zurechnet, dann führt das unweigerlich zu einer massiven Verzerrung der Statistiken...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (23. Mai 2019)

[


----------



## TeeHawk (23. Mai 2019)

Naja, wenn Lars von Beobachtungen schreibt, wie ein oder sogar mehrere Trawler im Fehmarnbelt Schleppnetze durchziehen und danach kein einziger Dorsch mehr geangelt wird, mmmh, was sind das dann? Schwarzfischer? Oder dürfen die das? Mehr als 300 PS haben die wohl alle gehabt.

Oder sagen wir mal so: Beobachtungen und Quote scheinen ja extrem voneinander abzuweichen. Alles Anglerlatein? Keine Kontrollen? Ich werde gefühlt jedesmal kontrolliert, wenn ich vor Warnemünde mit dem Boot unterwegs bin am Sonntag...

Es ist nur ein Verdacht, aber könnte es sein?


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Mai 2019)

Mam mann man, 
einige scheinen zu glauben, dass die Ostsee von irgendeinem norddeutschen Angelverein 
bewirtschaftet wird.
Anders ist die merkwürdige Denke einiger nicht zu erklären.
Dabei haben unsere Verbände defakto rein gar nichts zu melden, sie sind nicht Bewirtschafter.
Sie haben evtl. ein wenig Mitsprachemöglichkeit, aber dieser Möglichkeit haben sie sich nun auch noch selbst beraubt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Mai 2019)

Ich denke nicht, dass ein Trawler illegal in den westlichen Ostsee fischen kann. Dazu gibt es dann doch zu viel Überwachung. Natürlich holen die Schlepper einiges raus und sicherlich taucht nicht jeder Fisch in den Fangbüchern auf. Aber auch das ist nur ein Problem, weil die Politik über viele Jahre die wissenschaftlichen Empfehlungen nicht umgesetzt und höhere Quoten beschlossen hat. Und weil viele andere Probleme nicht bekämpft werden...

Ja, natürlich ist es so, dass man merkt, wenn die Schlepper in küstennähe unterwegs waren, die fangen nun einmal viele Fische. Aber deshalb sind die nicht illegal unterwegs. Da ärgert mich dann mehr, dass ich im Fehmarnbelt als Angler vor einem Sperrgebiet stehe und dänsiche Fischer sich die Boote voll machen! Das ist dann aber die deutsche Politik, da kann weder der dänische Fischer noch der deutsche Küstenfischer etwas dafür. Wenn man dann auch noch weiß, dass dort auch zukünftig die Fischerei nicht vollständig verboten werden soll, geht der Blutdruck noch mehr in die Höhe. Dort sind die Laichgründe der Dorsche- und der LAV MVP fordert eine Schonzeit für Angler...Nur um mal zum eigentlichen Thema zurückzukommen!


----------



## TeeHawk (23. Mai 2019)

Frage: Wie lang war der oder die Trawler, die Du im Fehmarnbelt beobachtet hast? Wie weit waren sie vom Ufer weg?

Nur um mal zu verstehen wovon wir hier reden...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (23. Mai 2019)

.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Mai 2019)

TeeHawk schrieb:


> Frage: Wie lang war der oder die Trawler, die Du im Fehmarnbelt beobachtet hast? Wie weit waren sie vom Ufer weg?
> 
> Nur um mal zu verstehen wovon wir hier reden...


 Die Schiffe sind in der Regel zwischen 18 und 24 Meter lang, die Entfernung vom Ufer beträgt häufig gute 5 SM



bastido schrieb:


> Hier kannst Du sie Dir anschauen: https://www.vesselfinder.com/de , die Schleppen teilweise relativ dicht unter Land, so bei 10m geht es los.


 Ja, aber immer 3 SM von der Küste entfernt.

Um nur mal eine Zahl zu nennen. Die Mitglieder der Fischereigenossenschaft Heiligenhafen haben im letzten Jahr eine Quote von 850 Tonnen Dorsch in der Ostsee gehabt. Hier sind (nach meinem Kenntnisstand) 42 Betriebe integriert, wobei natürlich nicht alle auf Dorsch oder mit Schleppnetzen unterwegs sind.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (23. Mai 2019)

[


----------



## TeeHawk (23. Mai 2019)

24 m Trawler ca. 100 Kubikmeter gekühlten Laderaum: http://www.piriou.com/en/our-products/fishing/trawler/24m-100m/77.htm

100 Kubikmeter Dorsch wiegen? Ich würde mal mit Faktor 0,8 rangehen wg. Eis und Kisten. Dann würde in den Laderaum ca. 80 t Fisch passen.... Dann ist der Trawler mit seinem 40 t Rekord-Hol ja theoretisch nach zweimal Netz einholen voll...

2000 t Quote könnten also 25 Trawler der 24 m-Klasse mit einer Ausfahrt fangen. Wohlgemerkt: Reine Theorie!


----------



## TeeHawk (24. Mai 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Hier kannst Du sie Dir anschauen: https://www.vesselfinder.com/de , die Schleppen teilweise relativ dicht unter Land, so bei 10m geht es los je nachdem wo der Fisch steht.



Wirklich viele findet man da aber nicht. Hätte jetzt erwartet, dass man mehr "Fishing Vessels" über 20 m (Pflicht zu AIS) sieht. Das, was ich gefunden habe, ist auch noch „wissenschaftlich“...

10 Stück habe ich an der ganzen deutschen Ostseeküste gezählt...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (24. Mai 2019)

.


----------



## TeeHawk (24. Mai 2019)

Stimmt. Um Bornholm geht die Post ab... Sieh es als Exkurs


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (24. Mai 2019)

.


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. Mai 2019)

TeeHawk schrieb:


> Gut, aber ich glaube von einer Verbuttung der Dorsche sind wir doch noch weit, weit entfernt...
> 
> Das eigentliche Problem ist dies hier:​
> Anhang anzeigen 324601
> ...



NetteMilchmädchenrechnung,

da soll mal einer sagen, Bilder hätten keine manipulative Wirkung.

Achso: fehlen auf dem Bild nicht ein paar *TAUSEND *Kleinboote ?!

R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Klar, dass es da Zustimmung gibt. Ist ja auch die Gruppe, wo Zensur betrieben wird und Mitglieder mit anderer Meinung gesperrt werden...Damit meine ich jetzt nicht unbedingt meine Person!



Interessant - sprechen wir von der vorherigen "Crew" des anglerboards a.d.? 
Eine Steilvorlage , der Satz oben .

Aber egal - eine Laichregion ist die Küstennähe nicht - nur die Kinderstube des DorschNachWUCHSES , der als Kochfisch enden soll.

Lasst doch den Angler selbst entscheiden, welches persönliche Maß ersetzt.

Freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung ist keine Gängelung , sondern persönliche Einstellung also hört auf mit der Bevormundung und spielt Euch nicht als Beauftragte "der" Angler auf !

R.S.


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Mai 2019)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Interessant - sprechen wir von der vorherigen "Crew" des anglerboards a.d.?
> Eine Steilvorlage , der Satz oben .
> 
> Aber egal - eine Laichregion ist die Küstennähe nicht - nur die Kinderstube des DorschNachWUCHSES , der als Kochfisch enden soll.
> ...



Es ist doch der Verband, der sich als Beauftragter "der" Angler aufführt, der Verband fordert, also ist er, der bevormundet.
Niemand hat was dagegen, wenn der einzelne Angler sich selbst beschränkt. Die Verbände tun so, als hätten sie, was das Meeresangeln betrifft,
irgentwas zu melden.
Haben sie aber nicht!
Nur Steilvorlagen liefern, die wahrscheinlich auch dankbar zum Schaden der Dorschbestände und der Angler angenommen werden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. Mai 2019)

Der Schaden der Dorschbestände  ist ja nicht nachvollziehbar herzuleiten. 

Wenn zwei Parteien von einem Konto jeweils  eine definierte  Summe abheben und eine sagt, wir heben etwas weniger ab, weil wir mehr Zinsen bekommen wollen,  ist das für den Geldbestand zunächst unweigerlich positiv.

Wenn nun der zweite diesen Betrag bekäme, sich nehmen würde, wäre es für den Kontostand immer noch neutral. 

Und wenn auf diesem Weg sukzessive die Durchschnittsgrößen ansteigen,  werden um auf das gleiche Gewicht zu kommen weniger Fische gefangen, es bleiben also mehr im Wasser. 

Wenn man sich die Entwicklungen ansieht,  ist zu erwarten das Nachhaltigkeit eine neue Bewertung erhalten wird, hoffen wir, daß dies auch für den kommerziellen Fischfang gilt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Mai 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Der Schaden der Dorschbestände  ist ja nicht nachvollziehbar herzuleiten.
> 
> Der Schaden für die Dorschbestände würde entstehen, weil jeder nich geangelter Dorsch die Quote der Industriefischer erhöht.
> Die rechnet aber in Tonnen, nicht in Stückzahlen und schon gar nicht in cm.
> ...



Das managen aber keine Angelverbände, also ist alles was du schreibst Wunschdenken. Und sich nun auch noch selbst in eine schlechtere Handlungsposition
zu manövrieren sollte eigentlich bestraft werden.


----------



## Nemo (24. Mai 2019)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> NetteMilchmädchenrechnung,
> 
> da soll mal einer sagen, Bilder hätten keine manipulative Wirkung.
> 
> ...



Zitat:
https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karikatur

*"Karikatur* (von lateinisch _carrus_ ‚Karren‘, also: Überladung, und italienisch _caricare_ ‚überladen‘, ‚übertreiben‘) bedeutet die komisch überzeichnete Darstellung von Menschen oder gesellschaftlichenZuständen..."

...die grundsätzliche Aussage dahinter stimmt, vgl. Angaben zu Fangmengen.


----------



## TeeHawk (24. Mai 2019)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> NetteMilchmädchenrechnung,
> 
> da soll mal einer sagen, Bilder hätten keine manipulative Wirkung.
> 
> ...



Wie viel Dorsche fangen denn die paar tausend Kleinboote im Vergleich zu einem schleppenden Trawler? ca. 14 Dorsche pro Kleinboot, mehrere 10.000 Dorsche pro Trawler?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. Mai 2019)

Wir haben ja hier lesen können, wie viele Tage die Trawler überschlagsmäßig brauchen, aber wie viele Tage sind denn die Kleinboote wohl im Schnitt auf dem Wasser?  Das ist ein Gedanke den man im Hinterkopf behalten sollte, auch wenn ich den schwarzen Peter ganz Klarheit den Trawlern sehe.

Und da insbesondere, bei jedem Gramm Biomasse, die einfach wieder tot zurück geschmissen wird.


----------



## zander67 (24. Mai 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Es ist doch der Verband, der sich als Beauftragter "der" Angler aufführt, der Verband fordert, also ist er, der bevormundet.
> Niemand hat was dagegen, wenn der einzelne Angler sich selbst beschränkt. Die Verbände tun so, als hätten sie, was das Meeresangeln betrifft,
> irgentwas zu melden.
> Haben sie aber nicht!
> Nur Steilvorlagen liefern, die wahrscheinlich auch dankbar zum Schaden der Dorschbestände und der Angler angenommen werden.



Die Überschrift lautet "freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung", davon fühlen sich höchstens Mitglieder des LAV MV angesprochen, wenn überhaupt.
Nix Bevormundung "aller Angler" , da steht nicht "wir fordern die Einführung eines Mindestmaßes", auch wenn viele das gerne lesen würden.
Das ist wenn überhaupt, ein Problem im Nord-Osten, da gibt es Mitglieder im LAV M-V.
Wenn die sich jetzt überrumpelt fühlen, können die ja sich an ihre Delegierten wenden und denen das Leben schwer machen.
Alle anderen Angler dürfen weiterhin Ihre 35 oder 38cm Dorsche in die Pfanne hauen.

Und wenn die Idee jetzt von anderen Verbänden oder der EU aufgegriffen wird, dann kann nicht LAV M V etwas dafür,
sondern die Angler selber, die es nicht geschafft haben, sich vernünftig zu organisieren und eine in ihren Augen klügere Vertretung zu wählen.

VG


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. Mai 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Jupp, da beginnt jetzt die Laichzeit für den Ostdorsch, entsprechende Mengen sind da jetzt vor Ort.



Ao sieht es aus- aber manche fordern lieber Beschränkungen für Angler...



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Aber egal - eine Laichregion ist die Küstennähe nicht - nur die Kinderstube des DorschNachWUCHSES , der als Kochfisch enden soll.



Was soll uns das sagen? Brandungsangeln und Spinnfischen verbieten? Welche Verbotszone hättest Du gerne für Kleinboote?

Zudem Deine Aussage völliger Schwachsinn ist! Aber Du darfst gerne einen wissenschaftlichen Nachweis für Deine Aussage einfügen. Das BfN hat gerade den Fehmarnbelt als Kinderstube der Dorsche bezeichnet. Also sollten wir dann wohl die ganze Ostsee für Angler sperren. 



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Lasst doch den Angler selbst entscheiden, welches persönliche Maß ersetzt.



Das versuche ich auf 10 Seiten in diesem Thread und seit ca. 10 Jahren der Politik, den Behörden und den Verbänden zu erklären! Liberale Regelungen für Angler und keine weiteren Bevormundungen.



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung ist keine Gängelung , sondern persönliche Einstellung also hört auf mit der Bevormundung und spielt Euch nicht als Beauftragte "der" Angler auf !



Das tun ja bereits die Verbände, obwohl die gerade mal einen kleinen Teil der Angler vertreten. Ohne Gewässermonopol wären die Verbände bereits Geschichte. Die freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung bezieht sich nur auf das Mindestmaß und ist ein Beschluss für die Mitglieder des LAV MVP. Darüber hinaus fordert der LAV MVP eine Schonzeit für Dorsch. Zitat aus der PM "Außerdem sprach sich die Versammlung für die Einführung einer Schonzeit für den Dorsch in seiner Hauptlaichzeit in den Monaten Februar und März aus. Derzeit ist der Fang von sieben Tieren pro Tag und Angler erlaubt. Die Angler plädieren dafür, die Fangbegrenzung in den übrigen Monaten auf zehn Fische anzuheben." Unterm Strich haben die nur wieder ihre Agenda 45-0-10 wiederbelebt. 

Meine Kritik richtet sich übrigens nicht an dem freiwilligen Mindestmaß von 45cm, wenn Du Dir die 10 Seiten hier durchliest und Dir dann auch noch ernsthaft die Mühe machst, meine Beiträge inhaltlich zu verstehen. Lesen ist eine Sache, Lesen und Verstehen dann schon eine Steigerung, die so manchen User an seine Grenze zu bringen scheint. Es geht um den Zeitpunkt der Veröffentlichung, um die (sinnlose) Schonzeit und die öffentliche negative Wirkung der Meldung, dass sich Angler selber beschränken- weil sie zu viele Dorsche fangen? Tja, und dann fordert man im noch ein Baglimit von 10, obwohl man noch nicht einmal den ICES Advice kennt...Am Ende bekommen wir ein Baglimit von 10, eine Schonzeit und ein Mindestmaß von 45cm. Die Trawler aus dem Osten werden sich freuen, wenn sie dann die westliche Ostsee leerfischen können, weil wir Angler verzichten. Naja, und mit dem Wegfall der letzten Hochseeangelschiffe durch diese neuen Beschränkungen bleibt gleich noch mehr für die Fischer übrig, nämlich über den Daumen gerechnet knapp 430 Tonnen. Nutzen für die Bestände? Ich denke minus 20%...Hurra, wir zerstören den Angeltourismus und die Dorschbestände, nennen uns aber Schützer.



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Niemand hat was dagegen, wenn der einzelne Angler sich selbst beschränkt.



So sieht es aus, liberale Regelungen und die Verantwortung zur Entnahme in die Hände der Angler legen. Lieber eine vernünftige Kampagne zur Aufklärung der Endlichkeit der Ressource Fisch starten und die Angler für einen schonenden Umgang mit den Beständen sensibilisieren.



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Nur Steilvorlagen liefern, die wahrscheinlich auch dankbar zum Schaden der Dorschbestände und der Angler angenommen werden.


 Du hast es verstanden, danke!



Testudo schrieb:


> Der Schaden der Dorschbestände  ist ja nicht nachvollziehbar herzuleiten.


 Doch, Du willst oder kannst es einfach nur nicht verstehen! 



Testudo schrieb:


> Wenn zwei Parteien von einem Konto jeweils  eine definierte  Summe abheben und eine sagt, wir heben etwas weniger ab, weil wir mehr Zinsen bekommen wollen,  ist das für den Geldbestand zunächst unweigerlich positiv.
> 
> Wenn nun der zweite diesen Betrag bekäme, sich nehmen würde, wäre es für den Kontostand immer noch neutral.


 Willst Du mich nur ärgern oder schnallst Du es wirklich nicht? Im Falle Angler ==> Fischerei bleibt es eben nicht neutral! Fischer schöpfen die Quote plus Discard aus. Wie hoch der Discard ist, wurde ja letzes Jahr bereits von der Wissenschaft untersucht. Das TI geht von mindestens 11% über den offiziellen Fangmengen aus. Also bedeutet eine von Anglern nicht gefangene Tonne Dorsch 110 Kg weniger Bestand. Oder bei 1000 Tonen 110 Tonnen weniger Dorsche...Also nix neutral- und die wirklichen illegalen Rüchwürfe nicht berücksichtigt!



Testudo schrieb:


> Und wenn auf diesem Weg sukzessive die Durchschnittsgrößen ansteigen,  werden um auf das gleiche Gewicht zu kommen weniger Fische gefangen, es bleiben also mehr im Wasser.



Wenn- was sie aber nicht tun werden. Du hast übrigens meine Frage von ein paar Seiten zurück noch nicht beantwortet. Du sollest uns nämlich noch erklären, warum die Fischer bei einem Mindestmaß keine kleinen Dorsche mehr fangen, da die sich ja schlechter vermarkten lassen- jetzt scheint das aber ja keine Rolle zu spielen. Oder funktionieren die selektiven Netze nur bei einem Mindestmaß von 45cm?

Genau, es bleiben mehr kleinere Dorsche im Wasser- und die großen Laicher mit qualitativ besserem Laich und mehr Eiern werden noch schneller weniger. Also werden dann die Dorsche halt 3 Monate später gefangen und die kleineren landen als Tiermehl in der Fabrik. Total tolle Logik von Dir (und vom LAV MVP). Gerade bei den Angler gilt das Baglimit in Stück, nicht in Tonnen wie bei der Fischerei. Also entnehmen wir Angler mit größeren Fischen mehr Masse, was dann im Umkehrschluss zu einer Reduzierung der Tagesfangmenge in Sück (Baglimit) führen dürfte. 



Testudo schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die Entwicklungen ansieht,  ist zu erwarten das Nachhaltigkeit eine neue Bewertung erhalten wird, hoffen wir, daß dies auch für den kommerziellen Fischfang gilt.


 Bist Du im LAV MVP? Die können anscheinend auch hellsehen oder warum kommen die jetzt schon mit Forderungen?



Testudo schrieb:


> Wir haben ja hier lesen können, wie viele Tage die Trawler überschlagsmäßig brauchen, aber wie viele Tage sind denn die Kleinboote wohl im Schnitt auf dem Wasser?  Das ist ein Gedanke den man im Hinterkopf behalten sollte, auch wenn ich den schwarzen Peter ganz Klarheit den Trawlern sehe.


 Der Satz zeigt doch eigentlich sehr deutlich, dass Du von diesem Thema überhaupt keinen Plan hast! Es ist egal wie viele Kleinboote und wie oft diese auf dem Wasser sind- Fakt sind die 932 Tonnen Fänge der Freizeitfischerei. Es geht um Fangmengen, nicht um Angeltage auf dem Wasser...Ich dachte, dass Du zumindest das verstanden hast. Das sind quasi die Grundlagen, um sich überhaupt ein Bild von dem Thema machen zu können!



zander67 schrieb:


> Die Überschrift lautet "freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung", davon fühlen sich höchstens Mitglieder des LAV MV angesprochen, wenn überhaupt.
> Nix Bevormundung "aller Angler" , da steht nicht "wir fordern die Einführung eines Mindestmaßes", auch wenn viele das gerne lesen würden.
> Das ist wenn überhaupt, ein Problem im Nord-Osten, da gibt es Mitglieder im LAV M-V.
> Wenn die sich jetzt überrumpelt fühlen, können die ja sich an ihre Delegierten wenden und denen das Leben schwer machen.
> Alle anderen Angler dürfen weiterhin Ihre 35 oder 38cm Dorsche in die Pfanne hauen.



Ich kopiere einfach mal meinen Text von oben...
Die freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung bezieht sich nur auf das Mindestmaß und ist ein Beschluss für die Mitglieder des LAV MVP. Darüber hinaus fordert der LAV MVP eine Schonzeit für Dorsch. Zitat aus der PM "Außerdem sprach sich die Versammlung für die Einführung einer Schonzeit für den Dorsch in seiner Hauptlaichzeit in den Monaten Februar und März aus. Derzeit ist der Fang von sieben Tieren pro Tag und Angler erlaubt. Die Angler plädieren dafür, die Fangbegrenzung in den übrigen Monaten auf zehn Fische anzuheben." Unterm Strich haben die nur wieder ihre Agenda 45-0-10 wiederbelebt. 



zander67 schrieb:


> Und wenn die Idee jetzt von anderen Verbänden oder der EU aufgegriffen wird, dann kann nicht LAV M V etwas dafür,


 Doch, dann ist der LAV MVP dafür verantwortlich- am Ende dann für jeden einzelnen Angelkutter, der das nicht überleben wird und für jede Familie, die daraus ihre Existenz verliert. Das wäre immer mit dem LAV MVP verbunden- und ich werde dafür sorgen, dass es die Angler auch in 20 oder 20 Jahren nicht vergessen werden! Es ist unverantwortlich und ohne Not, basta! Aber Du scheinst ja zumindest die Gefahr zu erkennen, dass dieser Ball aufgenommen wird. Eventuell hat Minister Backhaus ja schon Meldung nach Berlin gemacht "Angler wollen Mindestmaß von 45cm und Schonzeit". Ja, und Frau Klöckner rechnet schon die Fangmengenerhöhung für die Fischerei durch...

Fazit aus diesen 10 Seiten: Der größte Feinde der Angler sind die schützenden Angler und ihre Verbände...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wenn- was sie aber nicht tun werden. Du hast übrigens meine Frage von ein paar Seiten zurück noch nicht beantwortet. Du sollest uns nämlich noch erklären, warum die Fischer bei einem Mindestmaß keine kleinen Dorsche mehr fangen, da die sich ja schlechter vermarkten lassen- jetzt scheint das aber ja keine Rolle zu spielen. Oder funktionieren die selektiven Netze nur bei einem Mindestmaß von 45cm?
> 
> Genau, es bleiben mehr kleinere Dorsche im Wasser- und die großen Laicher mit qualitativ besserem Laich und mehr Eiern werden noch schneller weniger. Also werden dann die Dorsche halt 3 Monate später gefangen und die kleineren landen als Tiermehl in der Fabrik. Total tolle Logik von Dir (und vom LAV MVP). Gerade bei den Angler gilt das Baglimit in Stück, nicht in Tonnen wie bei der Fischerei. Also entnehmen wir Angler mit größeren Fischen mehr Masse, was dann im Umkehrschluss zu einer Reduzierung der Tagesfangmenge in Sück (Baglimit) führen dürfte.



Gegen illegales verhalten sind entsprechende Kontrollen anzuführen, aber man kann sein Verhalten nicht mit Sinn und Verstand an Kriminellen orientieren. Und wer Discard nicht auf die Quote anrechnet bescheißt. Finde ich ja nicht so prall, aber du solidarisierst dich ja ausdrücklich mit den Fischern.

Wie regelt die Fischerei klassischer Weise die Größe der gefangenen Fische Tada. Über die Maschenweite. Über die Maschenweite hat man es früher gemacht, heute gibt es ja weitere Möglichkeiten, die Selektion vorzunehmen. Wenn du dann untermaßige Fische nur noch als zur Produktion von Fischmehl verkaufen kannst  und deine Quote aber eben um den Fang reduziert ist, dann hast du ein gesteigertes Interesse an selektiver Entnahme.

Wie du deine kausalen Zusammenhänge ziehst, ist schon recht abenteuerlich, aber ich erkläre es dir nochmal. Eine Schonung der großen Anzahl kleiner Dorsche bringt mit sich, das später eine große Anzahl größerer Dorsche befischt werden kann und da wird dann bei der Entnahme der gleichen Menge eine größere Anzahl Fische über bleiben, da ja weniger Fischer entnommen werden müssen.

Wenn man eine Erholung des Bestandes anstrebt, sollte es eigentlich selbstverständlich sein , das man danach nicht umgehend die Quote erhöht.



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Also werden dann die Dorsche halt 3 Monate später gefangen



Aha, zwischen 38cm und 45cm liegen also 3 Monate? Dann schonen wir sie zwei Jahre und fangen wieder reichlich Meterfische.




Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Der Satz zeigt doch eigentlich sehr deutlich, dass Du von diesem Thema überhaupt keinen Plan hast! Es ist egal wie viele Kleinboote und wie oft diese auf dem Wasser sind- Fakt sind die 932 Tonnen Fänge der Freizeitfischerei. Es geht um Fangmengen, nicht um Angeltage auf dem Wasser...Ich dachte, dass Du zumindest das verstanden hast. Das sind quasi die Grundlagen, um sich überhaupt ein Bild von dem Thema machen zu können!



Wieder was aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen und entweder nicht verstanden, oder willentlich verdreht? Meine Ausführung zu Teehawks Post hatte überhaupt keinen Bezug zu deiner Baglimitdiskussion, sondern es bezog sich seine Aussage, wie viele Dorsche eine Kleinbootmannschaft entnehmen würden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (24. Mai 2019)

[


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Mai 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon ziemlich traurig, dass manchmal selbst die einfachsten Formen von Logik einfach so über den Haufen geschmissen werden. Es gibt eine Tageshöchstfangmenge für Angler. Nun hat der Angler eine freiwilliges Mindestmaß von 45, 50cm oder was auch immer. Wie bitte schön soll sich das positiv auf die Durchschnittsgröße auswirken, wenn er jetzt statt 7x35cm lieber 7x45 - ?cm entnimmt? Ich entnehme auch keine 35cm Dorsche aber auf die Idee, dass sich das positiv auf die Bestände auswirken könnte bin ich noch nicht gekommen. Gleiches gilt für die Schonzeit, es ist einfach vollkommen irrelevant wann zu viel Fisch entnommen wird, sondern nur das es so ist. Irgendwie läuft da im Kopf einiger so ein Film oje Schwangere und Babyfische, geht ja gar nicht. Kann ja auch jeder machen wie er möchte, aber hört doch mal auf damit irgend eine Bestandserholung oder bessere Altersstruktur herbeiführen zu wollen, das ist einfach unlogisch. Maßnahmen für oder gegen irgend etwas müssen wie immer im Leben einfach Sinn machen und nicht so ein wodurch auch immer geleiteten Aktionismus zur Schau stellen.
> Besonders absurd wird es dann, wenn ausgerechnet ein Anglerverband seine „Logik“ als Bewirtschafter seiner Put&Take Gewässer auf Dorsch und Ostsee übertragen will. Klar brauchen die da Schonzeiten und Mindestmaß, sonst müssten die da noch mehr Besatz reinkippen.
> Diese ganze Symbolik ist nur dazu geeignet von den wirklichen Ursachen und deren Beseitigung abzulenken und noch viel schlimmer, diejenigen die darüber entscheiden davon zu befreien.



Du hasst gesehen, das diese Aussagen unter der Prämisse erfolgten, das sie auf  Anger und kommerzielle Fischerei bezogen werden?

Halte den Fokus doch mehr auf das was geschrieben steht, statt dir Gedanken zu machen, welche Filme sich in anderer Leute Köpfen abspielen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (25. Mai 2019)

.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Mai 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Im Moment reden wir hier über eine Selbstbeschränkung für Angler


  Aha 


bastido schrieb:


> rein sachlich kam da jetzt ansonsten nicht viel von Dir worüber man sich Gedanken machen könnte


Wenn du mir vorher gesagt hättest, worüber wir reden, hätte ich das Thema wohl nicht verfehlt.


----------



## zander67 (25. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Doch, dann ist der LAV MVP dafür verantwortlich- am Ende dann für jeden einzelnen Angelkutter, der das nicht überleben wird und für jede Familie, die daraus ihre Existenz verliert. Das wäre immer mit dem LAV MVP verbunden- und ich werde dafür sorgen, dass es die Angler auch in 20 oder 20 Jahren nicht vergessen werden! Es ist unverantwortlich und ohne Not, basta! Aber Du scheinst ja zumindest die Gefahr zu erkennen, dass dieser Ball aufgenommen wird. Eventuell hat Minister Backhaus ja schon Meldung nach Berlin gemacht "Angler wollen Mindestmaß von 45cm und Schonzeit". Ja, und Frau Klöckner rechnet schon die Fangmengenerhöhung für die Fischerei durch...
> 
> Fazit aus diesen 10 Seiten: Der größte Feinde der Angler sind die schützenden Angler und ihre Verbände...



Das Mindestmaß von 45 cm und die Schonzeit sind ja keine neue Idee, gab es auch schon vor ein paar Jahren.
Ist bei der EU spätestens seit 2017 bekannt, deswegen kann ich die ganze Aufregung hier auch nicht verstehen.
Und ja, ich glaube 45/0/10 wird kommen.

Das Verschwinden der Angelkutter hat aber auch noch andere Gründe.
Reise-/Angelgewohnheiten verändern sich. 

VG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (25. Mai 2019)

.


----------



## zander67 (25. Mai 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte sich irgend jemand mal dazu herablassen schlüssig zu erklären, wie sich diese Selbstverpflichtung positiv auf die Durchschnittsgröße oder den Bestand auswirken soll. Ansonsten wird das hier zu einer ziemlich unfruchtbaren Diskussion, wo einige immer wieder erklären und belegen warum das nichts bringt sondern sogar das Gegenteil bewirkt und andere dann entgegnen, ich finde es gut und kommt ja sowieso.


 
Hatte ich bei #29 schon erklärt.
Klappt nur wenn Andere mitmachen.

VG


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. Mai 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Gegen illegales verhalten sind entsprechende Kontrollen anzuführen, aber man kann sein Verhalten nicht mit Sinn und Verstand an Kriminellen orientieren. Und wer Discard nicht auf die Quote anrechnet bescheißt. Finde ich ja nicht so prall, aber du solidarisierst dich ja ausdrücklich mit den Fischern.



Ja, ich stehe Seite an Seite mit den Fischern! Nur weil ein Teil der Fischerei sich nicht an Regeln hält (wie Angler auch!), muss ich nicht sofort einen ganzen Berufsstand anprangern. Das ist unanständig, aber Du möchtest ja auch "die paar Kutter weghaben". 



Testudo schrieb:


> Wie regelt die Fischerei klassischer Weise die Größe der gefangenen Fische Tada. Über die Maschenweite. Über die Maschenweite hat man es früher gemacht, heute gibt es ja weitere Möglichkeiten, die Selektion vorzunehmen. Wenn du dann untermaßige Fische nur noch als zur Produktion von Fischmehl verkaufen kannst  und deine Quote aber eben um den Fang reduziert ist, dann hast du ein gesteigertes Interesse an selektiver Entnahme.
> 
> Wie du deine kausalen Zusammenhänge ziehst, ist schon recht abenteuerlich, aber ich erkläre es dir nochmal. Eine Schonung der großen Anzahl kleiner Dorsche bringt mit sich, das später eine große Anzahl größerer Dorsche befischt werden kann und da wird dann bei der Entnahme der gleichen Menge eine größere Anzahl Fische über bleiben, da ja weniger Fischer entnommen werden müssen.



Wenn ich Dich ernst nehmen würde, hätte ich Dich schon längst für den Nobelpreis vorgeschlagen! Du hast die Lösung, die alle Probleme auf dieser Welt für die Fischbestände löst. Das da noch kein Wissenschaftler draufgekommen ist! Das ist ja so einfach- ich frage mich nur, warum das erst bei einem Mindestmaß ab 45cm funktiniert und jetzt noch nicht umgesetzt wird? Tada, eventuell doch nicht so easy? Denk einfach mal darüber nach! Und komm mir jetzt nicht mit einer finanziellen Begründung- die Umstellung wäre günstiger, als die jährlichen Subventionen!

Und meine kausalen Zusammenhänge habe ich bereits mehrfach erklärt, nur dass es bei Dir nicht ankommt!



Testudo schrieb:


> Wenn man eine Erholung des Bestandes anstrebt, sollte es eigentlich selbstverständlich sein , das man danach nicht umgehend die Quote erhöht.


 Da bin jetzt aber auf Deine Begründung gespannt! Deine pauschale Aussage ist natürlich - wie eigentlich fast alle Deine Aussagen zu diesem Thema - leider falsch!



Testudo schrieb:


> Aha, zwischen 38cm und 45cm liegen also 3 Monate? Dann schonen wir sie zwei Jahre und fangen wieder reichlich Meterfische.



Das kommt auf die Jahreszeit drauf an. Im Winter beträgt der Längenzuwachs beim Dorsch deutlich mehr, als im Sommer. Das ist aber nicht nur von der Wassertemperatur abhängig, sondern natürlich auch von der Umgebung (Nahrung, Strömung, Wassertiefe etc) und dem Alter. Gucken wir uns den 2016'er Jahrgang in der westlichen Ostsee an. Dort waren im Frühjahr 2018 die zu dem Zeitpunkt dreijährigen Dorsche aus diesem Jahrgang bei einer Beprobung zwischen 18cm und 50cm groß, alles ein Jahrgang. Insofern habe ich mich hier einfach mal aus dem Fenster gelehnt. Ob es drei Monate oder sechs Monate oder beim nächsten Fisch 12 Monate sind spielt keine Rolle, sondern nur das Dein Modell einfach nicht funktioniert. Owohl ich Deinen "Maschenweiten- Vorschlag" natürlich noch nicht berücksichtigt habe... Aber eventuell ist die Lösung wirklich so einfach und die Wissenschaft möchte nur Forschungsgelder abgreifen und kein anderer merkt das außer Dir. Schreib doch mal an den Bundesrechnungshof!



Testudo schrieb:


> Wieder was aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen und entweder nicht verstanden, oder willentlich verdreht? Meine Ausführung zu Teehawks Post hatte überhaupt keinen Bezug zu deiner Baglimitdiskussion, sondern es bezog sich seine Aussage, wie viele Dorsche eine Kleinbootmannschaft entnehmen würden.



Ja, und es ist völlig egal wie viele Dorsche eine Kleinbootmannschaft entnehmen würde. EGAL! Es geht um die Fangmenge der Angler in Tonnen p.a. Hat also NIX mit diesem Thema zu tun.




zander67 schrieb:


> Das Mindestmaß von 45 cm und die Schonzeit sind ja keine neue Idee, gab es auch schon vor ein paar Jahren.


 Deshalb wird es auch jetzt nicht besser!



zander67 schrieb:


> Ist bei der EU spätestens seit 2017 bekannt, deswegen kann ich die ganze Aufregung hier auch nicht verstehen.


 Nur weil etwas bei der EU bekannt ist, muss man das nicht verhindern? Ich hoffe, dass die EU in diesem Fall auf die Wissenschaft hört und nicht auf den LAV MVP. Die Eu wird aber den Ball von den Anglern gerne aufnehmen, kann man nämlich mehr Quote an die Fischerei verteilen. Da haben die Verbände dem Dorsch in der Ostsee dann einen Bärendiesnt erwiesen.



zander67 schrieb:


> Das Verschwinden der Angelkutter hat aber auch noch andere Gründe.
> Reise-/Angelgewohnheiten verändern sich.


 Echt? So plötzlich von 2016 auf 2017? Da haben sich die Angelgewohnheiten aber ziemlich schnell geändert, findest Du nicht? Zufällig mit EInführung von neuen Beschränkungen für Meeresangler. Glaubst Du das selber eigentlich?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> aber Du möchtest ja auch "die paar Kutter weghaben".


Das ist mal wieder typisch für deine Argumentationsweise, du verdreht Sachverhalte um dein Gegenüber in ein schlechtes Licht zu stellen. Ich möchte nicht die Kutter weg haben, ich möchte, das man Maßnahmen einleitet um den Bestand zu verbessern. Und wenn dazu Maßnahmen erforderlich sind, die den Fischern das fischen nicht mehr wirtschaftlich möglich machen,  so bewerte ich den besseren Bestand als ein höheres Gut als ein paar Arbeitsplätze.


Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das kommt auf die Jahreszeit drauf an. Im Winter beträgt der Längenzuwachs beim Dorsch deutlich mehr, als im Sommer. Das ist aber nicht nur von der Wassertemperatur abhängig, sondern natürlich auch von der Umgebung (Nahrung, Strömung, Wassertiefe etc) und dem Alter.


Das sind ja mal Neuigkeiten.


Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Gucken wir uns den 2016'er Jahrgang in der westlichen Ostsee an. Dort waren im Frühjahr 2018 die zu dem Zeitpunkt dreijährigen Dorsche aus diesem Jahrgang bei einer Beprobung zwischen 18cm und 50cm groß, alles ein Jahrgang. Insofern habe ich mich hier einfach mal aus dem Fenster gelehnt. Ob es drei Monate oder sechs Monate oder beim nächsten Fisch 12 Monate sind spielt keine Rolle, sondern nur das Dein Modell einfach nicht funktioniert.



Quelle?  Und Begründung warum das nicht funktioniert? Und es macht sehr wohl einen Unterschied ob es 12 Monate früher passiert oder nicht. Hättest du die Broschüre gelesen, wüsstest du auch, daß die kleineren Dorsche in der Regel später im Jahr lachen und die größeren,  stärkeren Tiere zu Beginn des Jahres.  Wie du schon ausgeführt hast, sind die Fische im Vorteil,  die die besseren Umgebungsbedingungen vorfinden und die sind zweifelsohne im Frühjahr gegeben. Im Zusammenhang mit anderen Arten gibt es sogar die Vermutung,  das ein Großteil der spätgeborenen Jungtiere zum großen Teil als Nahrung für die früher geschlüpften dient.

Selbst die bescheidenen Heringsbestande könnten sich für die Anzahl der Nachkommen der dorsche positiv bemerkbar machen da Heringe sehr gern dorschlaich und Brut verzehren. Im weiteren Entwicklungszyklus springt der Hering dann wieder ins Kreuz,  da sie als Futter fehlen.

Die Störungen der Altersstruktur haben also deutliche Konsequenzen für die Entwicklung der Population, das Wachstum.



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Echt? So plötzlich von 2016 auf 2017? Da haben sich die Angelgewohnheiten aber ziemlich schnell geändert, findest Du nicht? Zufällig mit EInführung von neuen Beschränkungen für Meeresangler. Glaubst Du das selber eigentlich?



In einer Publikation aus dem Anfang des Jahres 2017 wurde von Seiten der Fischerei bekanntgegeben, das die Jahrgänge 2014 und 2015 bereits ausgefischt seien,  kann nicht auch der besonders attraktive, gute Dorschbestand und die daraus resultierenden  hervorragenden Fänge den Kutter nicht zugesetzt?  Das sich das Angeln auf dorsch ja auch lohnen muss, wenn man so viel investiert konnte man überall lesen.


----------



## zander67 (25. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Deshalb wird es auch jetzt nicht besser!
> 
> Nur weil etwas bei der EU bekannt ist, muss man das nicht verhindern? Ich hoffe, dass die EU in diesem Fall auf die Wissenschaft hört und nicht auf den LAV MVP. Die Eu wird aber den Ball von den Anglern gerne aufnehmen, kann man nämlich mehr Quote an die Fischerei verteilen. Da haben die Verbände dem Dorsch in der Ostsee dann einen Bärendiesnt erwiesen.



Und wieso dann die ganze Aufregung, dass Thema wurde doch 2016/2017 schon zerrissen.
Die Einstellung des LAV M-V hat sich dazu nie geändert, konnte man die ganze Zeit auf deren Homepage nachlesen



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Echt? So plötzlich von 2016 auf 2017? Da haben sich die Angelgewohnheiten aber ziemlich schnell geändert, findest Du nicht? Zufällig mit EInführung von neuen Beschränkungen für Meeresangler. Glaubst Du das selber eigentlich?



Gab es vorher auch schon.

https://www.shz.de/lokales/eckernfoerder-zeitung/angelkutter-in-schwerer-see-id133987.html

Wurde logischer Weise durch Baglimit und die negative Berichterstattung darüber noch verstärkt.
Und wer erst mal weg ist und bessere Ziele gefunden hat, kommt so schnell nicht wieder.



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ja, ich stehe Seite an Seite mit den Fischern! Nur weil ein Teil der Fischerei sich nicht an Regeln hält (wie Angler auch!), muss ich nicht sofort einen ganzen Berufsstand anprangern. Das ist unanständig, aber Du möchtest ja auch "die paar Kutter weghaben".



Selbst wenn sich die Fischer an Regeln halten, sind deren Fangmethoden zum Teil ein Problem, nicht nur für den Dorsch.
Kann aber verstehen, dass Du das anders siehst.

VG


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. Mai 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Das ist mal wieder typisch für deine Argumentationsweise, du verdreht Sachverhalte um dein Gegenüber in ein schlechtes Licht zu stellen. Ich möchte nicht die Kutter weg haben, ich möchte, das man Maßnahmen einleitet um den Bestand zu verbessern. Und wenn dazu Maßnahmen erforderlich sind, die den Fischern das fischen nicht mehr wirtschaftlich möglich machen,  so bewerte ich den besseren Bestand als ein höheres Gut als ein paar Arbeitsplätze.


Darf ich Dich an Deine respektlosen Aussagen erinnern:



Testudo schrieb:


> Die stören sein Weltbild,  weil dann die letzten Kutter kränkein.
> 
> Ganz ehrlich,  die letzten Kutter sind doch mit Verlaub völlig egal.
> 
> ...



Ich denke es wird deutlich, dass die Kutter zur Bestandsverbesserung über den Jordan geschickt werden sollen!




Testudo schrieb:


> Das sind ja mal Neuigkeiten.
> 
> 
> Quelle?  Und Begründung warum das nicht funktioniert? Und es macht sehr wohl einen Unterschied ob es 12 Monate früher passiert oder nicht. Hättest du die Broschüre gelesen, wüsstest du auch, daß die kleineren Dorsche in der Regel später im Jahr lachen und die größeren,  stärkeren Tiere zu Beginn des Jahres.  Wie du schon ausgeführt hast, sind die Fische im Vorteil,  die die besseren Umgebungsbedingungen vorfinden und die sind zweifelsohne im Frühjahr gegeben. Im Zusammenhang mit anderen Arten gibt es sogar die Vermutung,  das ein Großteil der spätgeborenen Jungtiere zum großen Teil als Nahrung für die früher geschlüpften dient.
> ...



Das ist schon interessant, was Du jetzt am Wissen hast- hast Du in den letzten 2 Tagen gegoogelt und Dir Wissen zum Dorsch angeeignet? Weil Du vor 2 Tagen nicht auf die Laicherbiomasse angeln wolltest, weil Dir die Fische zu klein sind- und jetzt machst Du hier auf dicke Hose. Langsam wird es echt lächerlich mit Dir.  Wenn Du hier schon solche Texte einstellst, solltest Du zumindest das Urheberrecht berücksichtigen, das wäre zumindest dem Autor gegenüber fair. Wobei Fairness Dir ja eh fremd ist...



Testudo schrieb:


> Quelle?  Und Begründung warum das nicht funktioniert?



Begründen kann ich das nicht, sondern nur aus der Praxis ableiten. Hätte ich die Begründung, dann wäre das ja auch die Lösung.

Aber das es nicht funktioniert, hast Du ja bereits in diesem thread erkannt. Oder hast Du auch neue Erkenntnisse bei Google gefunden? Denn es hierß von Deiner Seite doch vor kurzem erst



Testudo schrieb:


> Deine Aussage, du würdest lieber kleine Filets essen, statt diese im Fischmehl verarbeitet zu sehen hinkt gewaltig. Der Fischer würde nämlich alles dafür tun, um seinen Fisch viel teurer als Lebensmittel zu verkaufen, als den zu Fischmehl verarbeiten zu lassen, denn die Erträge reichen ihm da nicht. Also würde er seine technischen Mittel ausnutzen und versuchen größere Fische zu fangen.



Würde, würde, würde- aber er macht es nicht! Wobei ich Deine Aussage 



Testudo schrieb:


> Der Fischer würde nämlich alles dafür tun, um seinen Fisch viel teurer als Lebensmittel zu verkaufen, als den zu Fischmehl verarbeiten zu lassen, denn die Erträge reichen ihm da nicht.



so unterschreiben würde. Doch nur Du hast anscheinend die Lösung und so wartet die Welt auf Deinen Vorschlag. Ich würde den allerdings nicht hier einstellen, denn der Plan ist vermutlich Millionen wert und die Rettung für die Fischbestände weltweit. Es sei denn, es geht bei Deiner Lösung nur um die Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes für Dorsche für Angler auf 45cm und eine Schonzeit für Angler. Dann würde ich nicht mit Millionen planen...



Testudo schrieb:


> Das sich das Angeln auf dorsch ja auch lohnen muss, wenn man so viel investiert konnte man überall lesen.


 Auch das ist eine bösartige Verleumdung der Angler! Ja, es gibt in der Tat sicherlich einen - meiner Einschätzung nach allerdings eher geringen -Teil Angler, die Filet in Euro aufrechnen, nicht nur beim Dorsch und nicht nur in Deutschland. Doch es ist abartig, dieses hier aufgrund einiger Äußerungen im Internet so zu pauschalisieren. Naja, und Werbung für uns Angler sicherlich auch nicht gerade...



zander67 schrieb:


> Und wieso dann die ganze Aufregung, dass Thema wurde doch 2016/2017 schon zerrissen.
> Die Einstellung des LAV M-V hat sich dazu nie geändert, konnte man die ganze Zeit auf deren Homepage nachlesen



Ich frage mich eigentlich, ob Ihr beide ein Team und Verbandler aus MVP seid. So wie Ihr hier immer wieder die Sache verteidigt, egal welche (nachweislich richtigen) Argumente man gegen die Agenda 45-0-10 bringt. 

Es wird übrigens immer noch nicht richtiger, wenn Du das noch einmal wiederholst. Die Homepage interessiert doch außer ein Verbandler keine Sau, eventuell noch mal ein Angler aus MVP. Aber jetzt haben die diesen Blödsinn als PM veröffentlicht und damit dem Ansehen der Meeresangler in MVP geschadet (auch das habe ich jetzt hier gefühlte 50 mal erklärt...).



zander67 schrieb:


> Gab es vorher auch schon.
> 
> https://www.shz.de/lokales/eckernfoerder-zeitung/angelkutter-in-schwerer-see-id133987.html
> 
> ...





zander67 schrieb:


> Gab es vorher auch schon.
> 
> https://www.shz.de/lokales/eckernfoerder-zeitung/angelkutter-in-schwerer-see-id133987.html



Und das rechtfertigt jetzt das Verhalten des Verbandes, den restlichen Kuttern ohne Not den Stecker zu ziehen? Hmmmm... Aber immer wieder interessant, dass letztendlich das Ende der Hochseeangelfischerei nicht durch mangelnde Nachfrage, sondern durch andere Einflüsse zerstört wird.

Ich versuche seit einigen Jahren zu ergründen, warum es Menschen gibt - so wie halt unser Testudo hier - die unsere traditionsreichen Kutter weg haben wollen. Erschließt sich mir einfach nicht...



zander67 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn sich die Fischer an Regeln halten, sind deren Fangmethoden zum Teil ein Problem, nicht nur für den Dorsch.
> Kann aber verstehen, dass Du das anders siehst.


 In der Tat sehe ich das anders, denn ansonsten müssten wir auf Fisch verzichten und der Hunger in der Welt würde zunehmen und die Opferzahlen weiter ansteigen. Ja, ich bin für nachhaltige Fischerei und den Einsatz moderner Fanggeräte. Doch wenn die Foschung hier einfach nicht weiter ist, dann müssen wie die jetzigen Methoden akzeptieren. Es wird ja auch nicht das Autofahren weltweit verboten, weil es schädlich ist, sondern Verbrennungsmotoren erst, wenn es ausreichend Alternativen gibt. Ansonsten müssten wir heute noch auf Fahrräder umsteigen...

PS: Ihr beide kostet mir einfach zu viel Zeit. Wie man merkt, dauert es zwischenzeitlich schon länger, bis ich überhaupt antworte. Sollte ich nicht mehr antworten, fehlen mir nicht die Argumente, sondern mir ist es einfach zu doof.

Aus diesem Grund verweise ich noch einmal darauf, dass eine Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes auf 45cm für Angler und eine Schonzeit für Angler auf Dorsch den Beständen nicht helfen wird, Die Begründung kann man hier im Thread auf den letzten 10 Seiten - sicherlich nachvollziehbar - nachlesen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (25. Mai 2019)

Moin,

wir diskutierten über die kleinen Dörschlein in Ufernähe, die so gute Kochfische abgeben sollen.

Ich wurde gefragt, welche Regeln/Verbote ich denn für Brandungsangler "fordern" würde.

Ich fordere gar keine Verbote diesbezüglich.

Jeder soll selbst entscheiden, ob er einen 38cm. mitnehmen mag.

Jetzt mal konkrete Praxis , hier im Board auch nachzulesen war der Fang von 14 Brandungsdorschen von einem Angler -
vor 24Uhr und nach 24 Uhr jeweils 7 Stück.

14 Dorsche zum Eigenbedarf - recht wenig oder ? 

Das wären bei 800g. Stückgewicht ja "nur" 11,2 Kilo ( 22,4 Pfund ) .

Geniesst das Privileg noch nicht laichreife Fische angeln zu dürfen , SATT Fisch für den Eigenbedarf ist jedenfalls drin.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Mai 2019)

Ich glaube hier will mir ein blinder was von der Schönheit der Farben erzählen. Was ich hier schon alles war, ohnes titulierungen kannst du nicht, und dann so ein pseudoautoritäres Gehabe.

Ich bin immer nicht im Verein,  geschweige dessen im Verband , aber ich würde allemal deren Trägheit  und manchmal auch Dusseligkeit unterstützen, als mich Leute zu abzuschließen, die vom Angler Geld möchten um Forschung für den Tourismus zu bezahlen, die sonst das Land SH JA auch schon ohne uns finanziert bekam. Oder von den Anglern Geld einzusammeln um Wirtschaftsunternehmen zu retten, die ja so wichtig sind.

Wenn die so wichtig sind, warum stützt das Land dann nicht?

Oder wie schon mehrfach gefragt, warum setzt sich Anglerdemo nicht auch für die Unternehmen in MV ein?

Das ist nicht Anglerdemo das Angler löhnen für Kutter Demo,  scheiß egal was mit dem Bestand wird,  hauptsache wir erhalten einen Wirtschaftszweig im Wachkoma. Die Angelgeschäfte haben ja schließlich nur Probleme,  weil die Kutter nicht mehr fahren, am Versandhandel an den großmärkten wie Moritz liegt das nicht.

So das war nun mein lerster Beitrag auf einen Post von dir hier im Strang. Lass knacken, gib alles.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. Mai 2019)

Wenn die Argumente zu Ende gehen, wird es häßlich- ich habe gerade eine Wette mit einem anderen User gewonnen. Ich habe gewettet, dass Du nach meinem vorherigen Beitrag bösartig bzw. persönlich reagieren wirst, weil ich Deine Widersprüche aufzeige...Herrlich zu durchschauen manche Menschen und ich freue mich über eine Kiste Becks! Danke dafür...

Aber einmal mehr zeigt sich dann auch noch mal Deine Unwissenheit.



Testudo schrieb:


> Ich bin immer nicht im Verein,  geschweige dessen im Verband , aber ich würde allemal deren Trägheit  und manchmal auch Dusseligkeit unterstützen, als mich Leute zu unterstützen, die vom Angler Geld möchten um Forschung für den Tourismus zu bezahlen, die sonst das Land SH JA auch schon ohne uns finanziert bekam. Oder von den Anglern Geld einzusammeln um Wirtschaftsunternehmen zu retten, die ja so wichtig sind.


 Wir sammeln nicht Geld von Anglern, um Wirtschaftsunternehmen zu retten, sondern um ungerechtfertigte Angelverbote zu beklagen. Nicht nur am PC auf große Hose, sondern Ärmel hoch und etwas unternehmen, das unterscheidet uns beide. 



Testudo schrieb:


> Oder wie schon mehrfach gefragt, warum setzt sich Anglerdemo nicht auch für die Unternehmen in MV ein?


 Tja, wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal....

Nur ein Beispiel von vielen: https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/anglerdemo-aktuelles.330592/page-36#post-4815335

Beatworte mir bitte noch eine letzte Frage. Was habe ich Dir getan und warum hast Du so einen Groll auf die Angelkutter? Das ist doch nicht mehr normal...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> In der Tat sehe ich das anders, denn ansonsten müssten wir auf Fisch verzichten und der Hunger in der Welt würde zunehmen und die Opferzahlen weiter ansteigen. Ja, ich bin für nachhaltige Fischerei und den Einsatz moderner Fanggeräte. Doch wenn die Foschung hier einfach nicht weiter ist, dann müssen wie die jetzigen Methoden akzeptieren. Es wird ja auch nicht das Autofahren weltweit verboten, weil es schädlich ist, sondern Verbrennungsmotoren erst, wenn es ausreichend Alternativen gibt. Ansonsten müssten wir heute noch auf Fahrräder umsteigen...



Wir machen also jetzt das Ökosystem platt, weil uns zu den bisherigen Fangmethoden nichts besseres einfällt. Interessanter Ansatz. Man könnte natürlich auch einfach zum Schluss kommen, dass wir die Fischerei einschränken müssen, nachhaltige Landwirtschaft (inklusive Aquakultur) auch ihre Grenzen hat und die Menschen stärker auf vegetarische Nahrungsquellen zurückgreifen müssen. Nicht, weil die so lecker sind, sondern weil es aktuell keine nachhaltige Alternative gibt.

Ich habe gestern zufällig das Gespräch einer jungen Kollegin (promovierte Mathematikerin) mit einem anderen Kollegen gehört. Sie sagte folgendes: "Ich bin sehr skeptisch, was die Zukunft anbelangt. Die Menschen sind entweder zu dumm um zu erkennen, dass sich unsere Ressourcennutzung grundsätzlich ändern muss oder zu egoistisch, weil sie in 30 Jahren tot sein werden und es sie nicht interessiert. Wir werden die Karre also vor die Wand fahren."

Ich sehe das nicht ganz so pessimistisch, aber ich befürchte, dass es sehr bald zu einer heftigen Spaltung der Gesellschaft zwischen den Bestandswahrern und der Jugend, die grundsätzliche Veränderungen einfordert, kommen wird. 

Zum Thema Verbote erst bei Vorhandensein von Alternativen: Ich bin auch ein Anhänger eines moderaten Vorgehens, es gibt aber auch andere Stimmen:
Der große Gewinner der Europawahlen in den Niederlanden ist bekanntlich Timmermans. Und der fordert folgendes: https://www.abendblatt.de/politik/a...ckenfluege-Kritik-am-Timmermans-Vorstoss.html

Das wird natürlich nicht kommen, aber der Veränderungsdruck ist in Europa enorm. Ob das global gesehen viel bringt, ist natürlich eine andere Frage, aber innerhalb der EU werden meiner Meinung nach heftige Einschnitte (Stichwort CO2-Besteuerung) kommen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Beatworte mir bitte noch eine letzte Frage. Was habe ich Dir getan und warum hast Du so einen Groll auf die Angelkutter? Das ist doch nicht mehr normal...



Ich schildere dir mal meine Sicht der Dinge auf die ganze Thematik:
Das Baglimit auf Dorsch war eine große Sauerei, weil aufgrund der Umlage der Quote auf die kommerzielle Fischerei kein einziger Dorsch geschont wurde. Noch dazu hat man eine todgeweihte Branche (kommerzielle Kutter-Fischerei) auf Kosten einer Branche mit erheblich größerer Umsatzspanne (Angeltourismus, inklusive Hotels etc.) geschont. Wirtschaftlich alles Schwachsinn.

Du stemmst dich in der ganzen Diskussion, stellvertretend für Anglerdemo, aber grundsätzlich gegen Schutzmaßnahmen, auch wenn deren Auswirkungen alle gleichmäßig treffen. Und das ist einfach falsch. Du begibst dich da auf die gleiche Argumentationsebene wie die Kämpfer für eine Fortführung des Kohleabbaus oder die Autolobby. Damit tust du übrigens meiner Meinung nach auch den Anglern nichts Gutes, weil deren Ruf genau wie der aktuelle Ruf der Bauern leidet, wenn ihre Vertretungen (zu denen ich Anglerdemo zähle) wider der Erkenntnis, dass sich was ändern muss, Bestandspolitik betreibt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Mai 2019)

Ich möchte gerne das vorhin angesprochene Kuttersterben völlig getrennt von der Bastandsdiskussion sehen, weil Kuttersterben kein Argument diesbezüglich ist, sondern eine Motivation darlegt, die Bestandsdiskussion bewußt falsch zu führen.


----------



## zander67 (25. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> In der Tat sehe ich das anders, denn ansonsten müssten wir auf Fisch verzichten und der Hunger in der Welt würde zunehmen und die Opferzahlen weiter ansteigen. Ja, ich bin für nachhaltige Fischerei und den Einsatz moderner Fanggeräte. Doch wenn die Foschung hier einfach nicht weiter ist, dann müssen wie die jetzigen Methoden akzeptieren. Es wird ja auch nicht das Autofahren weltweit verboten, weil es schädlich ist, sondern Verbrennungsmotoren erst, wenn es ausreichend Alternativen gibt. Ansonsten müssten wir heute noch auf Fahrräder umsteigen...



Tolle Logik, die Fischer machen weiter wie bisher weil es angeblich nichts besseres gibt und Du akzeptierst das auch noch.
Ist das hier noch ein Anglerforum oder schon ein Fischerforum?

Wir müssen überhaupt nichts akzeptieren, wenn die Meere erst mal weitgehend leergefischt sind, wird der Hunger in der Welt danach viel größer.
Irgendwann ist dann ganz einfach Schicht im Schacht.
Auch gibt es durchaus auch jetzt schon nachhaltigere Fangmethoden.

Es wird Veränderungen geben, die nächsten Generationen werden uns Beine machen.
Die Parteienlandschaft wird sich verändern, die 45/0/10 Regelung ist dagegen ein Kindergeburtstag.
Und anstatt nach Gemeinsamkeiten zu suchen und Verbände von innen her zu reformieren / zu stärken wird sich hier gegenseitig in die Suppe gespuckt.
Viel Spaß dabei.

VG


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. Mai 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wir machen also jetzt das Ökosystem platt, weil uns zu den bisherigen Fangmethoden nichts besseres einfällt. Interessanter Ansatz. Man könnte natürlich auch einfach zum Schluss kommen, dass wir die Fischerei einschränken müssen, nachhaltige Landwirtschaft (inklusive Aquakultur) auch ihre Grenzen hat und die Menschen stärker auf vegetarische Nahrungsquellen zurückgreifen müssen. Nicht, weil die so lecker sind, sondern weil es aktuell keine nachhaltige Alternative gibt.



Ich weiß gar nicht, warum hier in Bezug auf die Fischerei so eine Alarmstimmung ist, denn die ist in meinen Augen völlig unbegründet.

Die für Fischerei zuständige Bundesministerin Klöckner gab im Juni letzten Jahres eine Pressemitteilung heraus, in der es hieß: „In den Hauptfanggebieten der Nordsee stammen inzwischen nahezu 100 % der Fänge – Dank der konsequenten Umsetzung der Reform der europäischen Fischereipolitik – aus nachhaltig bewirtschafteten Beständen.“ (Zitat Ende).

Wir haben in den letzten Jahren die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Reform der Fischereipolitik viele Erfolge aufzuweisen hat. Bei vielen Beständen bringt die Bewirtschaftung nach dem MSY-Prinzip tatsächlich mehr Fisch für den Verbraucher und mehr Einkommen für den Fischer. Mehr als 90 % der Anlandungen aus Nord- und Ostsee stammen aus Fischereien, bei denen die Fangquoten nach dem Prinzip des MSY festgesetzt und streng kontrolliert werden. Über 50 % der Bestände erreichen die Zielwerte bereits jetzt, obwohl es erst 2020 soweit sein muss. Der überwiegende Teil der deutschen Anlandungen trägt das Nachhaltigkeitssiegel des MSC.


Gleichzeitig hören wir von einem Wandel der Umweltbedingungen. Es gibt also schlechtere Chancen für die Dorsche und Heringe. Die Ertragsfähigkeit des Systems könnte also abnehmen. Aber ist es dann folgerichtig, mit drakonischen Maßnahmen auf Kosten der Angler die Zahl der Elterntiere zu erhöhen und einige wenige Existenzen ohne Nachweis einer positiven Auswirkung für die Bestände zu vernichten? Wenn die Ertragsfähigkeit eines Ackers abnimmt, dann löst der Landwirt das Problem auch nicht dadurch, dass er mehr Saatgut ausbringt! Ich will sagen, dass eine Erhöhung des Mindesmaßes sowie eine Schonzeit für Angler keine Lösung des Problems darstellen. Bisher habe ich auch hier noch keinen wissenschaftlich haltbaren Gegenbeweis lesen können.

Woran scheitert denn eine Verbesserung der Bedingungen in der kleinen Küstenfischerei?  Bei den kleineren Kuttern haben wir immer noch traditionelle Familienbetriebe, die einfach nicht in der Lage sind, Investitionen in neue Kutter aus eigener Kraft zu tätigen. 

Das reicht nicht aus, um etwas für die Wettbewerbsfähigkeit der deutschen Fischerei zu erreichen.  Wenn es hier keine Fortschritte gibt, dann werden unsere Häfen weiterhin ein Bild liefern wie die Straßen auf Kuba mit ihren alten amerikanischen Autos. Das erfreut die Liebhaber von Oldtimern. Es steht aber nicht unbedingt für leistungsstarke und energieeffiziente Mobilität in einem Hochtechnologieland und einen Fortschritt für eine nachhaltige Fischerei!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (25. Mai 2019)

[


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. Mai 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Du stemmst dich in der ganzen Diskussion, stellvertretend für Anglerdemo, aber grundsätzlich gegen Schutzmaßnahmen, auch wenn deren Auswirkungen alle gleichmäßig treffen. Und das ist einfach falsch. Du begibst dich da auf die gleiche Argumentationsebene wie die Kämpfer für eine Fortführung des Kohleabbaus oder die Autolobby. Damit tust du übrigens meiner Meinung nach auch den Anglern nichts Gutes, weil deren Ruf genau wie der aktuelle Ruf der Bauern leidet, wenn ihre Vertretungen (zu denen ich Anglerdemo zähle) wider der Erkenntnis, dass sich was ändern muss, Bestandspolitik betreibt.



Von Beginn an habe ich Lösungen, Fairness und Gerechtigkeit gefordert und keine (ideologische) Willkür oder Bevorzugung einzelner Interessengruppen! Wenn also ein Baglimit, eine Schonzeit oder eine Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes für Angler keine positiven Auswirkungen auf den Bestand haben, werde ich das nicht akzeptieren! Oder wenn eine einseitige Quotenerhöhung festgelegt wird, werde ich nicht den Mund halten.

Sollte es Lösungen geben, werden wir sicherlich zumindest einem Gespräch zustimmen und versuchen, diese Vorschläge mitzutragen. Dazu müsste sich dann aber auch die "Gegenseite" beteiligen und wie in allen anderen Bereichen der Wirtschaft Ausgleichszahlungen leisten.


----------



## torstenhtr (25. Mai 2019)

Gut Lars, in diesem Forum muss man auch damit leben - insb. wenn es ein Moderationsvakuum gibt - dass hier auch schützende Anglerfeinde und Verbandsclaqueure schreiben. Der LAV MV ist ein anerkannter Naturschutzverband und somit wenig verwunderlich, dass eine solche Politik vertreten wird.

Trotzdem ist es bizarr dass jetzt zu diesem Zeitpunkt - weit ab von jeder Not oder Verhandlung - jetzt über eine Einschränkung für Angler abgestimmt wird.
Das ergibt keinen wirklichen Sinn, da u.a. letztes Jahr Quoten erhöht und das Baglimit erhöht wurde. Man kann ebenfalls davon ausgehen, dass Berufsfischer wohl kaum deswegen die Maschenweite ihrer Netze vergrößern würden.

Ich verfolge die Thematik schon ein paar Jahre und der Eindruck für mich ist ein großer Chaos- bzw. Misthaufen der Anglerlobby. Anstatt sich mit den anderen Naturnutzern und Verbänden insg. auf eine starke Position für Angler zu einigen - also kein Baglimit/Schonzeit etc - kommen Gruppierungen mit neuen Einschränkungen um die Ecke (u.a. der Meeresanglerverband hatte eigene schräge Ideen).

Es ist wohl leider auch so, dass Angler keine Ahnung von Verhandlungsführung haben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (25. Mai 2019)

[


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Mai 2019)

So lange man noch keine schlüssige Erklärung hat, warum die Heringsbestande einbrechen, kann es keine fundierte Einschätzung über den Bestand einer anderen Art geben, die so deutlich in einem gegenseitigen Räuber-Beute-Verhältnis steht.  Man kann sich politischem oder wirtschaftlichem Druck folgend zu einer Prognose hinreißen lassen, aber eine 2011 mal getroffene Aussage, das die Bestände sich bis 2020 erholt haben werden, ist m.M.n.nicht  mehr vernünftig. Dazu u. A. Temperaturanstieg und Würfelquallen. 

Viel Geld in die Forschung tut not.


----------



## Laichzeit (25. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Die für Fischerei zuständige Bundesministerin Klöckner gab im Juni letzten Jahres eine Pressemitteilung heraus, in der es hieß: „In den Hauptfanggebieten der Nordsee stammen inzwischen nahezu 100 % der Fänge – Dank der konsequenten Umsetzung der Reform der europäischen Fischereipolitik – aus nachhaltig bewirtschafteten Beständen.“ (Zitat Ende).


Schon etwas dreist von der Frau Klöckner das als Erfolg zu verkaufen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. Mai 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Schon etwas dreist von der Frau Klöckner das als Erfolg zu verkaufen.



Warum?


----------



## Dorschbremse (25. Mai 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Gut Lars, in diesem Forum muss man auch damit leben - insb. wenn es ein Moderationsvakuum gibt - dass hier auch schützende Anglerfeinde und Verbandsclaqueure schreiben. Der LAV MV ist ein anerkannter Naturschutzverband und somit wenig verwunderlich, dass eine solche Politik vertreten wird.



Ein Moderationsvakuum? 
Halte ich für ein Gerücht! 
Aus der Formulierung deute ich heraus, daß da eine gewisse Erwartungshaltung besteht- der allgemeinen Haltung entgegenstehende Äußerungen zu filtern bzw zu zensieren.... 

Das wurde hier mal so praktiziert - stimmt - is aber bekanntlich ad acta. 

Ein Forum ist seit jeher ein Versammlungsort für ALLE (das geschichtliche lässt sich zur Not auch googeln) - dass dort nicht nur alle Informationen, sondern auch jegliche Meinungen aufeinandertreffen, liegt in der Natur der Sache. 

Das Forum sollte "überparteilich" sein - nix anderes. 

Moderiert wird sicherlich- auch in diesem Thread, wenn einige der Beteiligten weiterhin die Regeln bezüglich der Netiquette missachten. 

Kommt bitte mal wieder auf normalen Umgangston zurück - Danke


----------



## Laichzeit (25. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Warum?


Zum Beispiel da in anderen Meeren wie der Ostsee und dem Mittelmeer die selbst gesetzten Ziele grob verfehlt werden. Ohne den glücklichen 2016er Jahrgang beim Dorsch wäre auch der ein Reinfall.


----------



## hans albers (25. Mai 2019)

"offtopic"

im übrigen kann man auf´m
kudder nicht nur dorsch fangen
sondern auch später einfach mal auf platte gehen.

machen sogar einige  kapitäne von selbst,
weil auf dorsch einfach auch oft nicht soviel los ist,
und das "gemecker" sich auch in grenzen hält.

(zb.ms blauort, und das schon seit jahren)


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. Mai 2019)

Ich habe also mal die Beiträge zusammengefasst und zitiert, um den Überblick zu behalten.

Mein Ausgangssatz war:



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Die für Fischerei zuständige Bundesministerin Klöckner gab im Juni letzten Jahres eine Pressemitteilung heraus, in der es hieß: „In den Hauptfanggebieten der Nordsee stammen inzwischen nahezu 100 % der Fänge – Dank der konsequenten Umsetzung der Reform der europäischen Fischereipolitik – aus nachhaltig bewirtschafteten Beständen.“ (Zitat Ende).



Daraufhin kommt von Dir dieser Satz, den ich mir nicht wirklich erklären konnte, da die Aussage von Frau Klöckner stimmt.



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Schon etwas dreist von der Frau Klöckner das als Erfolg zu verkaufen.



Somit habe ich nachgefragt...



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Warum?



...und erhielt diese Antwort von Dir:



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel da in anderen Meeren wie der Ostsee und dem Mittelmeer die selbst gesetzten Ziele grob verfehlt werden. Ohne den glücklichen 2016er Jahrgang beim Dorsch wäre auch der ein Reinfall.



In Deiner Antwort lieferst Du keinen Hinweis auf die Aussage von unserer Ministerin Klöckner, sondern bringst das Mittelmeer!!!!!!!! und die Ostsee ins Spiel. Ich bin ganz ehrlich- das Mittelmeer ist nicht meine Baustelle, aber zur Ostsee möchte ich dann doch etwas sagen. Aber nebenbei noch erwähnen, dass die Aussage von Ministerin Klöckner stimmt.

Wie sieht es denn in der Ostsee aus? Entscheidend sind die langfristig angelegten Bewirtschaftungspläne der CFP. Darin wird der höchstmögliche Dauerertrag für die wirtschaftlich genutzten Fischbestände festgelegt. Der höchstmögliche Dauerertrag (beim Dorsch ist ca. 1/3 des SSB in der westlichen Ostsee bei normalen Bedingungen vertretbar) ist die größte Fangmenge, die einem Fischbestand entnommen werden kann, ohne dass sich die Größe der Bestände negativ ändert. Hierdurch sollen bis spätestens 2020 höchstmögliche Dauererträge für alle Fischbestände erreicht werden. Die Fangmengen leiten sich dann in Zukunft automatisch aus den Zustandsberechnungen der Wissenschaft ab. Das garantiert - wenn die Politik das System einhält-  dass der Fischereidruck immer ausreichend niedrig ist. Das Ziel ist 2020 und sportlich, laut ICES sind jedoch lediglich nur noch 2 von 16 Fischbeständen in der westlichen Ostsee überfischt. 

Ob der 2016'er Jahrgang stark war, spielt hierbei keine Rolle- zumindest wenn sich der Nachwuchs wieder einstellt und nicht die nächsten 10 Jahre ausfällt. Muss ich an dieser Stelle eigentlich noch einmal wiederholen, dass das Baglimit seit 2017 gilt und die Erholung demnach vorher eingesetzt hat? Nur weil der LAV MVP weitere Beschränkungen für uns Angler fordert.

Dem aufmerksamen Leser dürfte jetzt folgender Satz von mir _"Das garantiert - wenn die Politik das System einhält-  dass der Fischereidruck immer ausreichend niedrig ist."_ aufgefallen sein. Die zulässige Fangmenge insgesamt beim Dorsch wird durch ein "System" ermittelt und leitet sich automatisch an den Beständen ab. Dadurch wird deutlich, dass jeder nicht von Anglern gefangene Fisch (ob durch ein Baglimit, eine Schonzeit oder durch ein erhöhtes Mindestmaß) nicht dem Bestand zugerechnet werden darf, sondern dem Bestand entzogen wird (plus Beifang, also negativ). Die Fänge der Angler wurden für 2017 auf 1754 Tonnen geschätzt, 2018 wurde die Zahl auf 932 Tonnen reduziert. Was ist mit der Differenz passiert? Bestandserhöhung? Natürlich nicht, denn die sind letztendlich 2019 in der Quote der Fischerei "untergegangen". Kann man im ICES Advice für 2019 aber nur "erahnen".



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wir machen also jetzt das Ökosystem platt, weil uns zu den bisherigen Fangmethoden nichts besseres einfällt.


Sollen wir alle vegan werden? Der Verzehr von Fisch und Meeresfrüchten ist ökologisch im Vergleich zu Fleisch im Vorteil (u.a. CO²), wir müssen halt einen gesunden und akzeptablen Mittelweg finden.

Vom Aussterben ist übrigens keine einzige Fischart in der westlichen Ostsee betroffen (wenn dann nur der Aal und sicherlich nicht durch die Küstenfischerei). Beim Aal fällt mir ein- der ist wirklich bedroht und in den Gewässern des LAV MVP wird kein Angelverbot gefordert? Der DAFV spricht sich ja sogar explizit gegen ein Aalangelverbot aus. Generelle Fangverbote sind demnach hier nicht zielführend. Ja, das betrifft dann plötzlich die eigenen Gewässer und somit die eigenen wirtschaftlichen Interessen (Gewässerkarten, Mitglieder)...


----------



## Laichzeit (26. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> In Deiner Antwort lieferst Du keinen Hinweis auf die Aussage von unserer Ministerin Klöckner, sondern bringst das Mittelmeer!!!!!!!! und die Ostsee ins Spiel. Ich bin ganz ehrlich- das Mittelmeer ist nicht meine Baustelle, aber zur Ostsee möchte ich dann doch etwas sagen. Aber nebenbei noch erwähnen, dass die Aussage von Ministerin Klöckner stimmt.



Die Aussage zu den Beständen in der Nordsee Nordsee stimmt, ist aber kein Erfolg der Reform CFP an sich, sondern der allgemein und schon länger besser funktionierenden Fischereipolitik in der Region. Diese wird als Erfolg verkauft, wo sie funktioniert und großzügig durch "politische" Quoten dort untergraben, wo es ansonsten unangenehm wird.



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn in der Ostsee aus? Entscheidend sind die langfristig angelegten Bewirtschaftungspläne der CFP. Darin wird der höchstmögliche Dauerertrag für die wirtschaftlich genutzten Fischbestände festgelegt. Der höchstmögliche Dauerertrag (beim Dorsch ist ca. 1/3 des SSB in der westlichen Ostsee bei normalen Bedingungen vertretbar) ist die größte Fangmenge, die einem Fischbestand entnommen werden kann, ohne dass sich die Größe der Bestände negativ ändert. Hierdurch sollen bis spätestens 2020 höchstmögliche Dauererträge für alle Fischbestände erreicht werden.
> 
> Ob der 2016'er Jahrgang stark war, spielt hierbei keine Rolle- zumindest wenn sich der Nachwuchs wieder einstellt und nicht die nächsten 10 Jahre ausfällt. Muss ich an dieser Stelle eigentlich noch einmal wiederholen, dass das Baglimit seit 2017 gilt und die Erholung demnach vorher eingesetzt hat?



In dem Jahr lag der tatsächliche Fang übrigens wie zuvor weit über dem Advice, was auch nicht für die Fischereipolitik der EU, sondern für ein sehr glücklichen Zufall für den Dorsch in 2016 spricht. Zudem war das Recruitment die folgenden Jahre mit konsequenterer Einhaltung des advices und Baglimit für uns, selbst über Jahrzehnte gesehen unter den Schlechtesten. Meiner Meinung ist es unter den Umständen ziemlich fahrlässig von einer erfolgreichen Fischereipolitik zu sprechen, vor Allem solange sich der vermeintliche Erfolg nur in Teilen bis sehr wenig (z.B. Nachwuchsstärke) aus dem veränderten Management ableiten lässt und sich bis jetzt überwiegend auf einen einzelnen Jahrgang stützt. Wir dürfen uns dabei nicht auf den momentan hohen und rein rechnerisch nachhaltig befischbaren Bestand verlassen, wirklich nachhaltig ist die Fischerei erst, wenn zuverlässig Jungfische hochkommen. Bis da hin sollte der Bestand mit mehr Vorsorge behandelt werden, als langfristig nötig ist. Ansonsten wird die Chance verspielt und das selbe Ärgernis mit Baglimit geht erneut los, wenn der einzelne starke Jahrgang ausgefischt ist. Das wäre das sichere Ende der Angelkutter und eine größere Katastrophe für die kommerzielle Fischerei, als noch ein paar Jahre mit knapperen Quoten. 



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Die zulässige Fangmenge insgesamt beim Dorsch wird durch ein "System" ermittelt und leitet sich automatisch an den Beständen ab. Dadurch wird deutlich, dass jeder nicht von Anglern gefangene Fisch (ob durch ein Baglimit, eine Schonzeit oder durch ein erhöhtes Mindestmaß) nicht dem Bestand zugerechnet werden darf, sondern dem Bestand entzogen wird (plus Beifang, also negativ). Die Fänge der Angler wurden für 2017 auf 1754 Tonnen geschätzt, 2018 wurde die Zahl auf 932 Tonnen reduziert. Was ist mit der Differenz passiert? Bestandserhöhung? Natürlich nicht, denn die sind letztendlich 2019 in der Quote der Fischerei "untergegangen". Kann man im ICES Advice für 2019 aber nur "erahnen".



Da sind wir wahrscheinlich ähnlicher Meinung. Wenn der LFV selbst nur eine freiwillige Änderung am Baglimit oder Schonmaß fordert, dann darf das keine reine Umverteilung werden, sondern muss dem Bestand zu Gute kommen, sofern es nötig ist.


----------



## Laichzeit (26. Mai 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Das ist nicht Anglerdemo das Angler löhnen für Kutter Demo,  scheiß egal was mit dem Bestand wird,  hauptsache wir erhalten einen Wirtschaftszweig im Wachkoma. Die Angelgeschäfte haben ja schließlich nur Probleme,  weil die Kutter nicht mehr fahren, am Versandhandel an den großmärkten wie Moritz liegt das nicht.



Die Angelkutter sind in den Sphären der kommerziellen Fischbestandsnutzer mit Sicherheit keine Komapatienten und hier wird auch kein unvermeidbares Ende herausgezögert. Falls sich der Dorsch langfristig stabilisiert ist das ein Wirtschaftszweig mit Zukunft und sogar Potential zum Wachstum. Nur die nächsten Monate bis Jahre müssen überstanden werden. Im Vergleich zu echten Untoten, wie der deutschen Binnenfischerei, die entgegen jeder Wirtschaftlichkeit, fehlendem Nachwuchs und dem unvermeidlichen Strukturwandel gehalten wird, wäre hier das Geld zur Subvention und Fischereiforschung viel besser angelegt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (26. Mai 2019)

[


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. Mai 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Gut Lars, in diesem Forum muss man auch damit leben - insb. *wenn es ein Moderationsvakuum gibt *- dass hier auch *schützende Anglerfeinde* und *Verbandsclaqueure* schreiben. Der LAV MV ist ein anerkannter Naturschutzverband und somit wenig verwunderlich, dass eine solche Politik vertreten wird......



Das Fehlen von auferlegten "Meinungs Schablonen" , Mobbing durch Einschüchterung, Verwarnung und Sperrung , Repressalien gegen Menschen mit abweichenden Meinungen empfindest du als "Moderationsvakuum" ?

Es ist doch nunmal so, dass sich das board freiheitlich weiterentwickelt hat - diese Wörter "schützende Anglerfeinde , Verbanditen" , erzeugen bei mir den Anschein von kleingeistigem, autokratischen , aggressivem Vorgehen und wirken beleidigend.

Ich würde Dir dringend anraten, das zu unterlassen.

Es hat Jeder das Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung und wem dazu die sittliche Reife fehlt sowie der respektvolle Umgang , darf sich gerne andernorts
zusammenrotten.

viel Spass !


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Mai 2019)

Fällt eigentlich niemandem auf, dass die "freie" Meeresangelei den Verbänden ein Dorn im Auge ist?
Die Meeresangler spülen kein Geld in die Verbandskassen, zusätzlich haben die Verbände, was die Meerersfischerei betrifft, 
rein gar nichts zu kamellen, (wird alles von EU geregelt). 
Die Verbände bewirtschaften die Meere nicht (andernfalls fordere ich endlich einen ordentlichen Dorschbesatz).
In Wirklichkeit versuchen die Verbände auf Kosten der Meeresangler ihr ökopolitisches Schützerimage aufzupolieren.
Wenn es nämlich um ihre eigene (zahlende) Klientel geht argumentieren sie plötzlich völlig anders>>> siehe Thema Aal


----------



## zander67 (26. Mai 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Fällt eigentlich niemandem auf, dass die "freie" Meeresangelei den Verbänden ein Dorn im Auge ist?



Na klar, so wird es sein.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (26. Mai 2019)

[


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Mai 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Fällt eigentlich niemandem auf, dass die "freie" Meeresangelei den Verbänden ein Dorn im Auge ist?
> Die Meeresangler spülen kein Geld in die Verbandskassen, zusätzlich haben die Verbände, was die Meerersfischerei betrifft,
> rein gar nichts zu kamellen, (wird alles von EU geregelt).
> Die Verbände bewirtschaften die Meere nicht (andernfalls fordere ich endlich einen ordentlichen Dorschbesatz).
> ...



Und ich unterschreibe das so- darauf habe ich ja bereits mehrfach seit 2016 (teilweise auch zwischen den Zeilen) hingewiesen, nicht nur in Bezug auf den LAV MVP. Jeder Angler, für den die Ostsee in Deutschland unatraktiv wird und nicht sein Hobby aufgibt oder ins Ausland ausweicht, ist ein möglicher Angler in Verbandsgewässern, der Beiträge (Mitgliedschaft) und Umsatz (Gewässerkarten) bringt. Da kann man doch mal auf Schützer machen, ohne das es die Interessen der Mitglieder betrifft.

Nach meinen Informationen hat den Antrag zur Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes und zur Einführung einer Schonzeit ja ein Angelverein aus Sternberg eingebracht. Die sind durch ihre geographische Lage als sehr aktive Dorschangler bekannt oder anders ausgedrückt- mir ist kein Kutter bekannt, der im letzten oder in diesem Jahr eine Charter eines Angelvereines aus Sternberg hatte. 

Aber für mich nur noch einmal zum Verständnis und um die grundsätzliche Thematik darzustellen, denn eventuell habe ich ja nur einen Denkfehler, den man mir hier aufzeigen kann, habe ich noch eine Frage an unsere "Fachleute" hier. 

Der Dorschbestand wird in Tonnen berechnet und nicht in Stückzahlen. Je größer also der Dorschbestand in Tonnen, desto besser wird der Zustand bezeichnet. Zudem sind größere Tiere für den Bestand wertvoller, da diese mehr Eier und Eier von besserer Qualität haben. Aktuell wird der Dorschbestand von 3- jährigen Dorschen dominiert, die im Schnitt eine Größe von 45cm + haben (Zitat eines Wissenschaftler "ein schnell wachsender Jahrgang"...). Das stimmt soweit, oder?

Der LAV MVP wird also mit seiner Regelung 45cm+ mehr Biomasse entnehmen. Dabei habe ich die Erhöhung des Baglimit (ohne bereits jetzt den ICES Advice für 2020 zu kennen) nicht berücksichtigt. *Wie hilft das dem Dorschbestand? *Für mich sind 7 Dorsche von 38cm von der Logik weniger Biomasse als 7 Dorsche von 45cm. Es wird also mit der Regelung mehr Biomasse und mehr wertvolle Dorsche dem Bestand entnommen? Zur Erinnerung- der Bestand wird von Fischen 45cm+ dominiert.

Eventuell habe ich ja nur ein Verständnisproblem. Ich bin echt lernbereit, ansonsten würde ich mir die Gespräche und den Austausch mit Wissenschaftlern sparen. Denn meine "privaten" Touren nach Kopenhagen, Arhus, Bremerhaven, Rostock, Warnemünde oder auch Kiel kosten Zeit und Geld, wohlgemerkt Freizeit und mein privates Geld. Wenn ich hier also die Antworten bekomme, wäre ich dankbar. Dann habe ich mehr Zeit für die Familie und kann mir ein Eis mehr kaufen...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Mai 2019)

Während in Deutschland die Angelverbände das Meeresangeln durch neue Beschränkungen beschneiden wollen, zeigen uns die Dänen mit ihren Verbänden wie es funktioniert.

https://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/lystf...JaSLU1f506e4hGTZL4thKZgeQ2C3QafDE5mA59zKf8gyA

Und so muss ich zugeben, dass immer mehr Angler abwandern werden. Weil wir (Meeres-) Angler in Deutschland die Feinde in den eigenen Reihen haben. Dann werden die Bestände von deutschen Anglern halt in Dänemark befischt, ob Langeland, Als oder Arhus. Der deutsche Angler lässt da sein Geld, wo er sich willkommen fühlt. Ja, ich bin frustriert an einem Sonntag!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (26. Mai 2019)

.


----------



## zander67 (26. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Und ich unterschreibe das so- darauf habe ich ja bereits mehrfach seit 2016 (teilweise auch zwischen den Zeilen) hingewiesen, nicht nur in Bezug auf den LAV MVP. Jeder Angler, für den die Ostsee in Deutschland unatraktiv wird und nicht sein Hobby aufgibt oder ins Ausland ausweicht, ist ein möglicher Angler in Verbandsgewässern, der Beiträge (Mitgliedschaft) und Umsatz (Gewässerkarten) bringt. Da kann man doch mal auf Schützer machen, ohne das es die Interessen der Mitglieder betrifft.



Genau, so wird es sein, die armen Angler in MV hätte ja auch gar keine Alternativen zu den Verbandsgewässern, MV ist quasi eine Wüste was Gewässer betrifft.
Also ich als Verband, würde mir da auch sehr große Hoffnungen machen das die "freien Angler" in Scharen um Aufnahme betteln.
Für mich hört sich das alles sehr schlüssig an.

VG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. Mai 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Aber ganz höflich widersprechen darf man schon oder? Das ist entgegen Lars‘s Vermutung nicht einmal auf den Lofoten so.


Lars Vermutung?   Wer sollte da widersprechen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Mai 2019)

zander67 schrieb:


> Genau, so wird es sein, die armen Angler in MV hätte ja auch gar keine Alternativen zu den Verbandsgewässern, MV ist quasi eine Wüste was Gewässer betrifft.
> Also ich als Verband, würde mir da auch sehr große Hoffnungen machen das die "freien Angler" in Scharen um Aufnahme betteln.
> Für mich hört sich das alles sehr schlüssig an.
> 
> VG



Argumente wären besser gewesen, als Ironie. Nehmen wir einfach nur 5% der Meeresangler aus MVP, so reden wir schnell von 25.000.- Euro p.a..... Für mich ein Argument meiner Theorie.



Testudo schrieb:


> Lars Vermutung?   Wer sollte da widersprechen.


 Das war ja nicht einmal eine Vermutung, sondern eine Frage, deutlich am Satzende durch das "?" zu erkennen und dem Hinweis, dass es für den Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee nicht zutreffend ist. Daraus willst Du mir jetzt also einen Vorwurf machen? Respekt! 

Ich habe mich eigentlich nur intensiv mit der westlichen Ostsee und den Beständen beschäftigt, gleiches gilt für das Laichverhalten des Dorsches. Darüberhinaus ein wenig mit der östlichen Ostsee, da ich befürchte, dass durch die dortige Entwicklung der Fischereidruck in der westlichen Ostsee zunehmen wird und daraus neue Einschränkungen für uns Angler entstehen. Im Gegensatz zu manch anderen hier, kann ich mir fehlendes Wissen eingestehen und würde mir nicht erlauben, meine persönliche Meinung als "fachlich korrekt" darzustellen. Naja, und Texte aus Goolgle kann jeder im Netz nachlesen...


----------



## zander67 (26. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Während in Deutschland die Angelverbände das Meeresangeln durch neue Beschränkungen beschneiden wollen, zeigen uns die Dänen mit ihren Verbänden wie es funktioniert.
> 
> https://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/lystf...JaSLU1f506e4hGTZL4thKZgeQ2C3QafDE5mA59zKf8gyA
> 
> Und so muss ich zugeben, dass immer mehr Angler abwandern werden. Weil wir (Meeres-) Angler in Deutschland die Feinde in den eigenen Reihen haben. Dann werden die Bestände von deutschen Anglern halt in Dänemark befischt, ob Langeland, Als oder Arhus. Der deutsche Angler lässt da sein Geld, wo er sich willkommen fühlt. Ja, ich bin frustriert an einem Sonntag!



Das Angler nach Dänemark fahren, hängt aber nicht nur mit den Angelbedingungen zusammen.
Die Struktur ist in Dänemark eine andere, man kann mit wenigen Klicks ein Ferienhaus mieten, die dann auch noch gut für Angler ausgestattet sind.
Man kommt ohne Probleme an die Strände, die Infrastruktur ist auf Angler eingestellt.
Wie Du schon sagst, man fühlt sich willkommen.

Vor Jahren habe ich einmal Urlaub in Schleswig Holstein gemacht.
Wenn ich an den Strand wollte musste ich entweder Parkgebühren oder Kurtaxe bezahlen, selbst wenn ich nur mal kurz ans Wasser wollte.
Bin nach 3 Tagen wieder abgereist, nie wieder, fahre jetzt lieber ein paar Kilometer weiter und genieße das entspannte Angeln,
so mal die Dänen ein wirklich freundliches Völkchen sind.

VG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (26. Mai 2019)

.


----------



## zander67 (26. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Argumente wären besser gewesen, als Ironie. Nehmen wir einfach nur 5% der Meeresangler aus MVP, so reden wir schnell von 25.000.- Euro p.a..... Für mich ein Argument meiner Theorie.


Wie Du schon sagst, Theorie.

Schau Dir mal alleine die Fläche der Boddengewässer an.
Dazu kommen noch unzählige Seen, die von Fischern bewirtschaftet werden.
Niemand in MV oder dem Land Brandenburg muss einem Verband beitreten um angeln zu gehen.

Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, mir wird das ewige Verbandsbashing auch langsam langweilig.
Thomas wird sich die Hände reiben.
Erst ist es das Mindestmaß, jetzt will der Verband die "freie Meeresangelei" gleich ganz abschaffen.
Das die Verbände aber auch Kuttertouren für Kinder und Jugendliche organisieren und ehrenamtliche Verbandsmitglieder hier gute Arbeit leisten wird gerne übersehen.

VG


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Mai 2019)

zander67 schrieb:


> Schau Dir mal alleine die Fläche der Boddengewässer an.
> Dazu kommen noch unzählige Seen, die von Fischern bewirtschaftet werden.
> Niemand in MV oder dem Land Brandenburg muss einem Verband beitreten um angeln zu gehen.



Deshalb habe ich einfach mal die wirtschaftliche Seite von 5% sehr niedrig angesetzt...



zander67 schrieb:


> Das die Verbände aber auch Kuttertouren für Kinder und Jugendliche organisieren und ehrenamtliche Verbandsmitglieder hier gute Arbeit leisten wird gerne übersehen.



Habe ich das kritisiert oder den Beschluss der Delegiertenversammlung zu neuen (sinnlosen, anglerfeindlichen und zugleich für die Bestände negativen) Einschränkungen für Angler?



zander67 schrieb:


> so mal die Dänen ein wirklich freundliches Völkchen sind.VG


 Dem widerspreche ich sicherlich nicht, da ja 50% meines Blutes dänischem Ursprung sind


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Mai 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Lars, es macht ja auch kein Sinn über jedes Stöckchen zu springen, was ja nur darauf abzielt jemanden zu Fall zu bringen. Sachliche und fachlich belegbare Argumentationen sind doch hier von einigen eh nicht zu erwarten. Auch meinen post konnte man verstehen, allerdings nur wenn man nicht direkt das Messer zwischen den Zähnen hat.



Es regnet hier eh garade und gibt mir ein wenig Abwechslung in meiner tristen Büroarbeit und der Berechnung von Impacts...


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Mai 2019)

Weil unterschwellig immer vorhanden: Ob Geld in den Tourismus in Deutschland fließt oder abfließt, darf nicht für die Diskussion über Bestand ausschlaggebend sein, weil dies interessengeleitet die falsche Motivation für Argumente liefert.

Es geht um eine FREIWILLIGE Selbstbeschränkung, ob dies zu einer verpflichtenden Festschreibung kommt, ist Vermutung und in meiner Schublade zusammen mit der Glaskugel. Aber konkreter Schaden, also eine Einschränkung, in der Ausübung der Angelausübung liegt diesbezüglich letztendlich nicht vor.
Eine freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung wird nicht einen rational denkenden Angler zu Abwanderung an die Ostsee ins Nachbarland verleiten ... mich zumindest nicht.
Sollten andere Angelbedingungen in Dänemark konkret sein, sind diese ausschlaggebend dafür, aber dann in der positiv auswirkenden Abweichung dezidiert aufzuführen.
In Dänemark ist doch ebenfals diese Selbstbeschränkung in Überlegung? Ist das verifiziert?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Mai 2019)

Es geht um den Ball, den der Verband der Politik zuspielt, der Ansatz daraus eine Vorschrift zu machen (Schonzeit = Erhöhung Baglimit auf 10 geht wohl kaum auf Basis einer freiwilligen Selbstbeschränkung!) und die öffentliche Darstellung von Anglern (negatives Image, weil Angler zu viel kleine Fische fangen, in der Schonzeit entnehmen und als Schlussfolgerung daraus den Beständen schaden).

Die können meinetwegen für sich persönlich ein Mindestmaß von 300cm beschließen und nur am 01.August auf Dorsche angeln, sollen das jedoch intern regeln und nicht den Anglern/ Meeresanglern/ Angeltourismus schaden!


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Mai 2019)

Ja Toni
nur warum überlässt man es denn nicht jeden *selbst sich freiwillig zu beschränken*?


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Mai 2019)

Eine Selbstbeschränkung überlässt es eben jedem sich selbst zu beschränken oder eben auch nicht sich zu beschränken.
Selbstbeschränkungen habe in vielen Bereichen das "Wunder" bewirkt und sind taktisch immer noch Handwerkzeug, nämlich der Politik Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen im  Kurs der verpflichtenden Beschränkung. Sehr produktive Maßnahme im Verhindern von negativen Maßnahmen seitens Entscheidungsträgern. Wie gesagt: Handwerkzeug des taktischen Agieren.

Darf ich auf meine Frage zurückkommen, der Verifizierung der Überlegung eben dieser threadangebenden freiwilligen Selbstbeschränkung in Dänemark?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Mai 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Eine Selbstbeschränkung überlässt es eben jedem sich selbst zu beschränken oder eben auch nicht sich zu beschränken.
> Selbstbeschränkungen habe in vielen Bereichen das "Wunder" bewirkt und sind taktisch immer noch Handwerkzeug, nämlich der Politik Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen im  Kurs der verpflichtenden Beschränkung. Sehr produktive Maßnahme im Verhindern von negativen Maßnahmen seitens Entscheidungsträgern. Wie gesagt: Handwerkzeug des taktischen Agieren.



Frag mal die Kiter in SH dazu- wie sie heute über die "freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung und Habeck" denken? Manche Gruppen lernen auf jeden Fall aus Fehlern, anere halt nicht...



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Darf ich auf meine Frage zurückkommen, der Verifizierung der Überlegung eben dieser threadangebenden freiwilligen Selbstbeschränkung in Dänemark?



Hast Du eine Quelle dazu? Ich habe mich dazu gerade mit einem Kumpel - dänischer Meeresangler - ausgetauscht und der weiß von nix...


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Mai 2019)

"Der Landesanglerverband Mecklenburg-Vorpommern hat am Samstag auf seiner Delegiertenkonferenz in Linstow mit großer Mehrheit für eine freiwillige Selbstverpflichtung gestimmt. Demnach* sollen* die Angler im Nordosten nur noch Dorsche anlanden, die mindestens 45 Zentimeter lang sind."

"Zudem* beschlossen* die Delegierten nach Angaben einer Sprecherin die Einführung einer Schonzeit für den Dorsch in seiner Hauptlaichzeit in den Monaten Februar und März."

Der Verband stimmt ab und beschließt also, dass andere sich freiwillig einschränken.
Das ist schon eine sehr gewagte Auslegung von Freiwilligkeit.


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Mai 2019)

Es bringt nichts weiter, wenn isoliert nun Beispiele für geglückte und gescheiterte oder an sich unnötig einberufene Maßnahmen der "fSB" aufzuführen; zur Gefahrenabwehr dieses Handwwerkzeug, taktische Verpflichtung, nicht auszuüben, wäre fahrlässig. Warum manchen "fSb" nur tamporär bestehen vor Verpflichtung, liegt oft an vielen Gründen, zu deren Aussenstehende keinen Einblick haben, die Informationen oft verborgen bleiben.Einzelbeispiele sind somit müßig und wichtiger: nicht argumentativ.

Quelle? Fragte ja selbst nach Verifizierung. Kann aber auch als Gerücht zurückgewiesen werden.


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. Mai 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Aber *ganz höflich *widersprechen darf man schon oder? Das ist entgegen Lars‘s Vermutung nicht einmal auf den Lofoten so.



Normaler Ton reicht , sind ja nicht im Kloster.



Zum 38er "Kochfisch" um mal unmißverständlich darzustellen, welche Kinderstube man da beangelt - *schmerzhaft aber erhellend*:

Der Dorsch ist Frühjahrslaicher. ( Ende Feb - März/April ).

Gelaicht wird in der westl. Ostsee in den sogenannten "Tiefen Becken"

Gelaicht wird NICHT in Strandnähe.

Dorsche, die während dieses Zeitfensters beim Brandungsangeln/Spinnangeln gefangen werden , nehmen NICHT am Laichvorgang teil.


Diese Fische sind somit unreife Jungfische.

Exemplarisch ein Fangtag - dokumentiert hier im Board - vom *16.03.*

Brandung : 10 Dorsche , 3 sogenannte "Untermaßige" , 7 Fische zwischen 40 - 46 Zentimeter.

Die 7 entnommenen Fische sind teils deutlich über dem Maß - *und laichten nicht.*

Ein Schonmaß von 38cm. ist somit nicht zielführend , da unwirksam.

Kleinfisch steht ufernah und der Angler hat das Privileg, am Strand solche "Salzheringe" zum Eigenverbrauch befischen zu dürfen.


7 Stück - sogar 14 über Nacht ( Bauernschläue ).

Einige Angler erkennen das und möchten sich freiwillig beschränken - ein Verband hält das für sinnvoll.



Und dann geht das Spiel der "Anglervertretung" los, nachzulesen u.a. hier. 

Versteht man - oder eben nicht.

R.S.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Mai 2019)

Was schlägst Du vor? Ich verstehe Deinen Beitrag nicht...

Brandungsangeln und Spinnfischen verbieten, da die Fische das Zurücksetzen nicht überleben und das dann in keinem Verhältnis mehr steht? Deutlich über 90% der vom Strand gefangenen Fische sind kleiner 45cm!


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Was schlägst Du vor? Ich verstehe Deinen Beitrag nicht...
> 
> Brandungsangeln und Spinnfischen verbieten, da die Fische das Zurücksetzen nicht überleben und das dann in keinem Verhältnis mehr steht? Deutlich über 90% der vom Strand gefangenen Fische sind kleiner 45cm!



Das wäre  logisch konsequent, dann macht man nicht nur den Kutteranglern den Garaus, sondern auch den Brandungs- und Spinnanglern.
Jetzt müssen wir nur noch was gegen die Kleinbootangler finden und alle sind glücklich


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (26. Mai 2019)

[


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (26. Mai 2019)

[


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Mai 2019)

Dieses taktische Werkzeug ist Pflicht zur Gefahrenabwehr, man kann sich jediglich über den Zeitpunkt der Anwendung uneins sein, also bei Bestehen einer konkreten oder abstrakten Gefahr. Ist aber bereits bei Bekanntwerden der abstrakten Gefahr angeraten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (26. Mai 2019)

.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Mai 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Dieses taktische Werkzeug ist Pflicht zur Gefahrenabwehr, man kann sich jediglich über den Zeitpunkt der Anwendung uneins sein, also bei Bestehen einer konkreten oder abstrakten Gefahr. Ist aber bereits bei Bekanntwerden der abstrakten Gefahr angeraten.



Erkläre mir bitte erst einmal, in wie weit das ein taktisches Werkzeug ist und welchen Nutzen wir davon haben, welches Ergebnis erzielt werden soll und woran Du festmachst, dass eine Gefahrenabwehr zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt oder auch in 3 Monaten erforderlich ist!


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Mai 2019)

Soll ich dir jetzt eine Vorlesung halten oder kommst du einfach mal bei Ankündigung dazu vorbei?
Eine definitorische Diskussion inhaltlich W-Fragen ist ausufernd und in den dennoch dann bestehend bleibenden Lücken im Kontaxt nicht zielführend; wichtig ist die Information, ob hier Gefahrenabwehr vorlag; denn dazu ist es angeraten, ansonsten hat die Maßnahme durchaus destabiliesierenden Charakter.

Ich meinte damit, dass eine "fSb" nicht zwangsläufig gegen Interessen sein muss, auch wenn es den Anschein hat, sondern  als Instrument  interessenwahrend angewendet wird.
Dies gilt immer zu betrachten unter verschiedenen Aspekten wie Akzptanzschaffung, Imagepolitik, aber auch Gefahrenabwehr etc. ...

Was hier beim Verband vorliegt, erschließt sich nicht aus der Diskussion.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Mai 2019)

Nicht das hier noch ein paar offene Fragen untergehen:

Diese hier speziell an @Testudo und @zander67:



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Aber für mich nur noch einmal zum Verständnis und um die grundsätzliche Thematik darzustellen, denn eventuell habe ich ja nur einen Denkfehler, den man mir hier aufzeigen kann, habe ich noch eine Frage an unsere "Fachleute" hier.
> 
> Der Dorschbestand wird in Tonnen berechnet und nicht in Stückzahlen. Je größer also der Dorschbestand in Tonnen, desto besser wird der Zustand bezeichnet. Zudem sind größere Tiere für den Bestand wertvoller, da diese mehr Eier und Eier von besserer Qualität haben. Aktuell wird der Dorschbestand von 3- jährigen Dorschen dominiert, die im Schnitt eine Größe von 45cm + haben (Zitat eines Wissenschaftler "ein schnell wachsender Jahrgang"...). Das stimmt soweit, oder?
> 
> ...



Zum Thema der angeblichen freiwilligen Selbstbeschränkung in DK an @Toni_1962 :



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Hast Du eine Quelle dazu? Ich habe mich dazu gerade mit einem Kumpel - dänischer Meeresangler - ausgetauscht und der weiß von nix...



Zum Beispiel von @Rheinspezie zum Brandungsangeln:



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Was schlägst Du vor? Ich verstehe Deinen Beitrag nicht...
> 
> Brandungsangeln und Spinnfischen verbieten, da die Fische das Zurücksetzen nicht überleben und das dann in keinem Verhältnis mehr steht? Deutlich über 90% der vom Strand gefangenen Fische sind kleiner 45cm!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Mai 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Soll ich dir jetzt beine Vorleseung halten oder kommst du einfach mal dazu?



Ich denke in diesem Zusammenhang zur PM des LAV MVP kann man das hier in ein paar Sätzen darstellen...


----------



## torstenhtr (26. Mai 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ein Moderationsvakuum?
> Aus der Formulierung deute ich heraus, daß da eine gewisse Erwartungshaltung besteht- der allgemeinen Haltung entgegenstehende Äußerungen zu filtern bzw zu zensieren....



Nein, subjektive Feststellung, da kaum Reaktion obwohl z.T. persönliche Anmache bzw. starkes OT - aber witzig wer sich betroffen zeigt und etwas von Zensur schreibt bzw. gegen die Vorgängerredaktion ätzt. Klar habe ich auch provokant formuliert.

--
Toni:


> Selbstbeschränkungen habe in vielen Bereichen das "Wunder" bewirkt und sind taktisch immer noch Handwerkzeug, nämlich der Politik Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen



Verband und Strategie 
Wenn dann hätten sich die Naturnutzer zusammentun sollen und eine gemeinsame, starke Position - ähnlich wie die Umweltorganisationen - vertreten können.
So werden Bedenken wie von Lars - Angeltourismus SH - ignoriert.

Wie ich schon schrieb, wäre denke ich eine FAQ, ein Faktencheck am besten, wo Managementmaßnahmen dem Nutzen gegenüber gestellt werden am besten - dort könnte man auch eindeutige Quellen hinterlegen.  

Zum Thema Mindestmaß siehe auch die Längenzusammensetzung beim Brandungsangeln [1], S. 52 - die größte Teil der gefangenen Dorsche hat laut dieser Studie eine Länge unter 45cm. Eine Festlegung des Mindestmaßes auf 45cm ist nahezu äquivalent dem Verbot des Brandungsangelns. 

--

[1] Dorsch/Kabeljau-Fänge durch die deutsche Freizeitfischerei der Nord- und Ostsee, 2004 - 2006, https://literatur.thuenen.de/digbib_extern/dk039479.pdf


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Mai 2019)

Nur kurz erklärend, ob hier zutreffend oder nicht:
Gründe zur Maßnahmenergreifung, wenn taktisch angewendet, werden seltenst offen gelegt, die Hintergrundinformationen werden meist nicht offengelegt, gar diskutiert. Taktieren steht hier über Transparenz. Hat seine Berechtigung. Bewußt als taktisches Werkzeug im Vorfeld z. B. zu Gefahrenabwehr oder als diplomatisches Instrument z. B. bei informellen Verhandlungen ist es Gebot, sich von der Naivität des scheinbaren Gebots des Publizierens zu lösen.

Ob dies hier vorliegt, müsste aber im Sinne der Diskussion gelöst werden, zumindest was die Maßnahmenergreifung an sich, egal ob diese inhaltlich sinnvoll ist oder nicht, betrifft.

Genug des Excurses.


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Mai 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> So werden Bedenken wie von Lars - Angeltourismus SH - ignoriert.



Die Anwort des "Warum" steht m.E. in diesem deinem Satz.

Ich habe das Problem hier alleine im Thread 2x angemerkt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (26. Mai 2019)

.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (26. Mai 2019)

[


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Mai 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Hört sich für mich sehr konspirativ an und kann im Zweifelsfall eh nie geklärt sondern einfach nur behauptet werden.



Selbstverständlich geht man von fürsorglicher Maßnahmenfindung aus.


----------



## Dorschbremse (26. Mai 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Nein, subjektive Feststellung, da kaum Reaktion obwohl z.T. persönliche Anmache bzw. starkes OT - aber witzig wer sich betroffen zeigt und etwas von Zensur schreibt bzw. gegen die Vorgängerredaktion ätzt. Klar habe ich auch provokant formuliert.



Höchstens dein persönlicher Eindruck - und der täuscht!

Und die Formulierung ist nicht provokant, sondern schlichtweg eine Unterstellung - genauso wie die Spitze in meine Richtung!

Dass die Art der Forenleitung eine andere ist als unter dem vorigen Betreiber, war nicht anders zu erwarten PUNKT

Zu erwarten, dass jemand ein Forum kauft - und ein Lebensprojekt von TF gleich mit dazu (dann auch noch mit Feuereifer und fliegenden Fahnen dahintersteht) ist wohl nicht nur einfach weltfremd.....

Dass sich der Stil ändern musste war logische Konsequenz - Keiner will nur der Abklatsch von xxxxx sein, gelle?

Keinesfalls habe ich gegen FH oder TF geätzt - der Führungsstil war halt ein ganz anderer - nicht umsonst haben etliche User hier mehrfach den Begriff "Gutsherrenart" verwendet oder haben sich wegen der ausufernden Angelpolitik ganz vom AB zurückgezogen!
Der Großteil der User findet den Wandel im AB okay oder zumindest akzeptabel.... wers gar nicht mehr ertragen kann/will, findet die Jungs beim Netzwerk PUNKT

So- nun isses aber genug mit dem Gebabbel hier im Thread - sollte noch Gesprächsbedarf bestehen - ausschließlich per Unterhaltung!

Alles weitere in diesem Zusammenhang wird gelöscht und mit Punkten honoriert.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Mai 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Nur kurz erklärend, ob hier zutreffend oder nicht:
> Gründe zur Maßnahmenergreifung, wenn taktisch angewendet, werden seltenst offen gelegt, die Hintergrundinformationen werden meist nicht offengelegt, gar diskutiert. Taktieren steht hier über Transparenz. Hat seine Berechtigung. Bewußt als taktisches Werkzeug im Vorfeld z. B. zu Gefahrenabwehr oder als diplomatisches Instrument z. B. bei informellen Verhandlungen ist es Gebot, sich von der Naivität des scheinbaren Gebots des Publizierens zu lösen.
> 
> Ob dies hier vorliegt, müsste aber im Sinne der Diskussion gelöst werden, zumindest was die Maßnahmenergreifung an sich, egal ob diese inhaltlich sinnvoll ist oder nicht, betrifft.
> ...



Genau das ist der Punkt- eine allgemeine Aussage, die Du anscheinend selber nicht einmal in den Kontext zur PM des LAV MVP zu bringen kannst! Ich denke wir sind mit der Aussage also dichter am Phrasenschwein, als an einem Zusammenhang mit den negativen Folgen der PM.

Ich streite nicht ab, dass Deine Aussage grundsätzlich richtig sind, sondern lediglich in diesem Vorgang einfach nicht zutreffend. Widerlegen kannst Du meine Aussage anscheind nicht. Ich denke also, dass Du das Anhebung des Mindestmaßes und Einführung einer Schonzeit beim Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee in Deinen Vorlesungen nicht behandelst, oder?

Es wäre also schön, wenn Du zukünftig nur Dinge aus Deinen Vorlesungen hier einstellst, wenn sie einen Bezug zum Thema haben und die nicht nur dazu dienen sollen, die Verbandsarbeit als gut und richtig darzustellen, ohne dieses dann auch zu begründen.

Mit dieser PM und Vorgehensweise des LAV MVP wird anschaulich gezeigt, dass Anglerverbände sich immer weniger als Dienstleister und Lobby von uns Anglern verstehen. Ein Vertretung für Angler sollte sich als Ideengeber oder Anführer der Interessengruppe sehen und nicht als oberste Instanz der Angler, die fernab der Basis Entscheidungen treffen. Nach meinem Empfinden, sehen sich die Verteter der Angler als besonders kompetent, wenn man sich besonders gewählt ausdrückt. Und das ist ein Rollenverständnis, was sich so eingebürgert hat, auch Kompetenz vorzugeben durch eine hochtrabende Sprache, das eigentlich mit der ursprünglichen Aufgabe der Interessenvertretung, für die Interessen zu kämpfen, Ideen zu geben, auch mal Ungewöhnliches zu tun oder neue Wege zu bestreiten, nichts mehr zu tun hat.

"Grün" ist Chic und man punktet damit bei einem Teil der Bürger in diesem Land, doch dafür seine Interessengruppe zu verraten, ist ein Weg, den ich nicht bereit bin mitzugehen.

So kann ich auch in diesem Fall DIr also nur widersprechen, denn weder kann ich hier eine Taktik erkennen, noch einen Grund, der die Vorgehensweise rechtfertigt. Wenn man vor bekanntwerden der wissenschaftlichen Empfehlung als Verhandlungsbasis ein Angebot abgibt, kann man nur verlieren! Ich sehe die wissenschaftliche Empfehlung als Grundlage aller Verhandlungen!

Insbesondere in Bezug auf Einschränkungen für Meeresangler haben Kompromisse bisher nichts gebracht. So wurde damals im Fehmarnbelt ein Gebiet genannt, wo man von Seiten der Angelkutter hätte am ehesten verzichten können. Dazu wurde ein Gebiet genannt, was die größte Bedeutung für den Angeltourismus hat- welches Gebiet dann gesperrt wurde, ist sicherlich klar, oder? Ich habe damals davor gewarnt, überhaupt kompromissbereitschaft zu zeigen, denn ein für beide Verhandlungsseiten tragbarer Kompromiss kann in der Regel nur entstehen, wenn beide Parteien bis zum Schluss an ihrer Maximalforderung festhalten. Andernfalls gibt es keine Einigung oder einen Verlierer!

Gleiches gilt beim Baglimit. Als die ersten Gespräche vor der Einführung des Baglimit geführt wurden, gab es drei Optionen. Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes, Einführung einer Schonzeit und eine Tagesfangbegrenzung. Über diese drei Möglichkeiten wurde verhandelt. Die Reihenfolge der Akzeptanz war relativ schnell klar. Beginnend mit der Schonzeit, gefolgt von der Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes und als Punkt mit der geringsten Akzeptanz und den größten Einschränkungen für den Angeltourismus das Baglimit. Was ist es geworden? Genau, das Baglimit!

Jetzt steht also immer noch das Baglimit, für dessen Abschaffung wir weiterhin kämpfen. Die Bestände geben das her und darüberhinaus wurde ja die zeitgleich eingeführte Sondermaßnahme "Schonzeit für die Fischerei" bereits seit diesem Jahr wieder abgeschafft. Also sollten doch die Interessenvertreter der Angler auch ihre Kraft dafür einsetzen, dass gleichberechtigt auch die Sondermaßnahme für Angler (Baglimit) abgeschafft wird. Aber was machen unsere Interessenvertreter? Die fordern neben dieser bestehenden Maßnahme zusätzliche!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Einschränkungen für Meeresangler.

Deshalb noch einmal meine Bitte an die Fürsprecher der Vorgehensweise des LAV MVP- ERKLÄRT ES UNS DOCH EINDLICH EINFACH MAL!


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Punkt- eine allgemeine Aussage, die Du anscheinend selber nicht einmal in den Kontext zur PM des LAV MVP zu bringen kannst! Ich denke wir sind mit der Aussage also dichter am Phrasenschwein, als an einem Zusammenhang mit den negativen Folgen der PM.
> 
> Ich streite nicht ab, dass Deine Aussage grundsätzlich richtig sind, sondern lediglich in diesem Vorgang einfach nicht zutreffend. Widerlegen kannst Du meine Aussage anscheind nicht. Ich denke also, dass Du das Anhebung des Mindestmaßes und Einführung einer Schonzeit beim Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee in Deinen Vorlesungen nicht behandelst, oder?
> 
> Es wäre also schön, wenn Du zukünftig nur Dinge aus Deinen Vorlesungen hier einstellst, wenn sie einen Bezug zum Thema haben und die nicht nur dazu dienen sollen, die Verbandsarbeit als gut und richtig darzustellen, ohne dieses dann auch zu begründen.



Junge Junge Junge, dass dich mein Einwand intellektuell überfordet, überrascht mich jetzt schon ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Mai 2019)

Mag sein, aber es scheint Dich ja noch mehr zu überfordern, mir das zu erklären...


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Mai 2019)

Es steht alles in meinen Aussagen situationsbedingt explizit dazu. Lese es einfach in Ruhe durch, es läßt sich erschließen.
Zudem: Etwas von mir zu erfragen, was ich selbst für mich zu Wissen für erforderlich halte und zu eruiren sinnvoll halte, aber womöglich für nahezu ausgeschlossen ... und dann auch noch zu denken, ich würde damit die Verbandsarbeit gut darstellen zu lassen ...
Mensch Lars, das bist du doch sonst meist wirklich nicht  ...


----------



## torstenhtr (26. Mai 2019)

Ich bin bei Lars. Natürlich gibt es das Instrument der freiwilligen Selbstbeschränkung um Verbote vorzubeugen. Jedoch macht für mich der Zeitpunkt keinen plausiblen Eindruck und ich halte es für wenig wahrscheinlich, dass tatsächlich eine durchdachte Strategie (im Sinne der Angler) dahinter steht.
Ich kenne selbst den Ablauf von Delegiertenkonferenzen und eine tiefgehende Auseinandersetzung mit dem Thema ist in dem Zeitrahmen gar nicht machbar. Auch die Agenda 45-0-10 - auf der die Abstimmung basiert - scheint mir ein Alleingang des LAV MV zu sein.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. Mai 2019)

Warum ist eine gesunde Altersstruktur in der Population des Dorsches wichtig?

Dorsche werden nicht alle im gleichen Alter geschlechtsreif. Es werden wenige Dorsche bereits in sehr kleiner Größe geschlechtsreif, also ab etwa 30 cm, es gab mal Forschungen dazu, da waren es etwa 15 Prozent der Weibchen, also 85% waren es da noch nicht.  Bis zu einer Länge von 45 cm steigt der Anteil der Weibchen, die bereits am Laichgeschehen teilnehmen auf etwa 70%. Das ist schon viel besser, aber 30% haben eben immer noch nicht gelaicht.

Weibchen zwischen 35 cm und 45 cm sind die dominierenden Weibchen bei der Vermehrung, man geht davon aus, das der Anteil größerer Weibchen an dem Laichgeschehen bei einer nachhaltigeren Fischerei wieder erhöhen kann.

Die Laichaktivität beginnt im Februar, hat ihren Höhepunkt in den Monaten März und April und endet im Mai.

Für eine erfolgreiche Vermehrung spielen verschiedene Faktoren eine große Rolle. So stellt der Sauerstoffgehalt, beeinflusst von Temperatur und Einstrom ein bedeutenden Faktor dar, und daraus ergibt sich, das spätlaichende Tiere häufig schon viel schlechtere Sauerstoffbedingungen im Laichgebiet vorfinden.

Dazu kommen ein verstärkter Druck durch Prädatoren, die der Dorschbrut und dem Laich zusetzen und sich mit dem Fortschreiten des Jahres vermehrt auch in den Laichgebieten aufhalten.

Unter den spätlaichenden Fischen sind in einem großen Anteil kleine Weibchen, deren Laich eben einfach noch nicht zur Hauptlaichzeit gereift war.

Wenn man nun Fische erst entnimmt, die bereit 45 cm erreicht haben so haben diese a) mit einem größeren Anteil abgelaicht, haben dabei b) statistisch einen besseren Fortpflanzungserfolg.

Wenn man die Fische bis zu einer Größe von 45 cm schont, steigt damit auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das ein größerer Teil der Tiere eben auch noch weiter Abwächst.

Im Optimalfall treffen diese Einschränkungen auch die Berufsfischerei, aber auch ein zurückgesetzter untermaßiger Dorsch ist zunächst erstmal auch ein potentieller Laichfisch.

Die Qualität des Dorschbestandes definiert sich aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht, vielleicht in der Bestandsgröße in Tonnen, aus ökologischer und auch anglerischer Sicht ist eine gesunde Altersstruktur und ein ausgewogenes Verhältnis zwischen kleinen und großen Fischen zwischen früh laichenden und spätlaichenden Individuen von Bedeutung und je größer die Vielfalt um so wahrscheinlicher das sich Tiere darunter befinden, die sich mit neuen Umweltbedingungen arrangieren können. Zudem ist nicht jeder glücklich mit den heute überwiegend zu fangenden Sprotten.

Wer nur auf den Bestand in Tonnen schaut mag damit zufrieden sein, das sich der Bestand in den letzten Jahren erholt hat, aber es ist höchst zweifelhaft, ob sich diese Tendenz so fortsetzt.

Wer hier blind den erholten Bestand feiert, ohne nun auch wert auf eine Genesung der Struktur des Bestandes zu setzen, trägt damit dazu bei die Fehler der Vergangenheit weiter fortzuführen.


----------



## zander67 (27. Mai 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> "Der Landesanglerverband Mecklenburg-Vorpommern hat am Samstag auf seiner Delegiertenkonferenz in Linstow mit großer Mehrheit für eine freiwillige Selbstverpflichtung gestimmt. Demnach* sollen* die Angler im Nordosten nur noch Dorsche anlanden, die mindestens 45 Zentimeter lang sind."
> 
> "Zudem* beschlossen* die Delegierten nach Angaben einer Sprecherin die Einführung einer Schonzeit für den Dorsch in seiner Hauptlaichzeit in den Monaten Februar und März."
> 
> ...



Das ist der Originaltext:
https://www.lav-mv.de/mitteilungen.php?pp=1&id=711

Ich lese freiwillig und Selbstauflage, betrifft Dich (andere) also überhaupt nicht.

_Über den Antrag des Regionalen Anglerverbandes Altkreis Sternberg e.V. über eine *freiwillige Selbstverpflichtung zum Dorsch* wurde von den Delegierten positiv entschieden.

 Angepasst an die LAV-Agenda 45-0-10 erlegen sich die Anglerinnen und Angler selbst die Begrenzung von *Mindestmaß 45 Zentimeter* statt der derzeit erlaubten 35 auf. Nur so können die Dorsche wenigstens einmal gelaicht haben, bevor sie angelandet werden dürfen. Weiterhin favorisieren sie *Einführung einer Schonzeit des Fisches in seiner Hauptlaichzeit* in den Monaten Februar und März. Derzeit ist der Fang von 7 Tieren pro Tag erlaubt. Dies ist nicht zielführend, denn Schonzeit bedeutet, die Tiere in Ruhe laichen zu lassen, also sie in dieser Zeit nicht zu fangen. Weiterhin plädieren die Angler dafür, das Baglimit, also die *Fangbegrenzung, von derzeit 7 Dorschen pro Angler pro Tag auf 10 Fische* anzuheben. Die Entscheidung des EU-Ministerrates für die Fangrichtlinien 2020 in der Ostsee wird im Oktober 2019 erwartet._


----------



## zander67 (27. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Nicht das hier noch ein paar offene Fragen untergehen:
> 
> Diese hier speziell an @Testudo und @zander67:



Sorry für die verspätete Antwort, war zwangsweise offline.
Mache es mal kurz.
Bin kein Wissenschaftler, aber nach meinem Verständnis hat ein Dorsch von 45cm schon mal abgelaicht und neue "Biomasse" erzeugt.
Ob nun immer auch gleich 7 oder 10 Dorsche über 45 cm gefangen werden bezweifle ich auch, hört sich für mich sehr theoretisch an.
Vom Ufer ist mir das noch nicht gelungen, kleinere Dorsche hätte ich aber eimerweise fangen können.

VG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (27. Mai 2019)

[


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (27. Mai 2019)

[


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. Mai 2019)

@Testudo : Denkst Du nicht, dass die Autorin es verdient hätte hier auch genannt zu werden? Ich schätze Martina Bleil für Ihre Forschungsprojekte zum Dorsch in der Ostsee. Übrigens hast Du vor lauter Aufregung wohl vergessen, den Salzgehalt zu erwähnen bzw. hinter dem Wort "Einstrom" einzufügen.

Meine Frage lautete "Wir entnehmen mehr Biomasse, wie hilft das dem Dorschbestand?" und durch Deine Ausführungen ergänze ich die Frage jetzt.



Testudo schrieb:


> Die Laichaktivität beginnt im Februar, hat ihren Höhepunkt in den Monaten März und April und endet im Mai.



Die Laichzeit geht demnach von Februar bis Mai. Sollen Angler also 4 Monate Schonzeit bekommen oder möchtest Du nur die Dorsche zu Beginn der Laichzeit schonen, weil diese wertvoller sind? Übrigens versammeln sich die Tiere bereits im Januar und so kann man die Laichgebiete Ende Januar sehr gut bei AIS erkennen....



Testudo schrieb:


> Wenn man nun Fische erst entnimmt, die bereit 45 cm erreicht haben so haben diese a) mit einem größeren Anteil abgelaicht, haben dabei b) statistisch einen besseren Fortpflanzungserfolg.



Also sollen wir zukünftig die Fische entnehmen, die statistisch einen besseren Fortpflanzungserfolg haben? Denn wissenschaftlich gesehen, sind größere und somit ältere Dorsche, im Vergleich zu jüngeren Tieren, in derLage, eine größere Menge von Eiern mit einer höheren Qualitätüber einen längeren Zeitraum zu produzieren (aus der von Dir genutzten Ausarbeitung).



Testudo schrieb:


> Wenn man die Fische bis zu einer Größe von 45 cm schont, steigt damit auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das ein größerer Teil der Tiere eben auch noch weiter Abwächst.



Wie erklärst Du wissenschaftlich denn das Maß von 45cm? Deine Ausführungen würden doch auch bei 39 cm oder 50cm zutreffen. Ist die Zahl einfach mal so ausgedacht oder gewürfelt?

Martina hat in Bezug auf die Schonzeit einen entscheidenden Satz genannt, der hier leider verschwiegen wird. Zitat "Während der Fortpflanzungszeitwandern Dorsche aus zum Teil weit entfernten Arealen ihres Gesamtverbreitungsgebietes in die Laichgebiete und bilden Laichkonzentrationen. Diese Konzentrationen stellen traditionell eine ideale Möglichkeit für die Fischerei dar, um höchste Fangerfolge bei geringstem Aufwand zu erzielen". Das bringt das Problem auf den Punkt!

Aber bleiben wir also dabei, dass zukünftig für den Bestand des Dorsches wertvollere Tiere durch Angler entnommen werden sollen? Aus der Praxis: Ich angel im Januar 7 Dorsche. Zuerst fange ich 7 Dorsche von 38cm, die ich (theoretisch) zukünftig alle zurücksetze (muss). Davon überleben statistisch dann 6 Dorsche (bei Brandungsanglern mit Naturködermontage vermutlich einer). Da ich dann noch 7 Dorsche von 45cm entnehme, werden diese im März nicht mehr laichen. Welchen Vorteil hat das für den Bestand?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (27. Mai 2019)

Falsche Taste.


----------



## zander67 (27. Mai 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Dann lass uns doch Uferangeln verbieten oder?
> Ein Dorsch der 45cm erreicht hat laicht sogar noch einmal wenn er im Wasser bleibt und das erfolgreicher als jeder 35er, je größer desto besser. Ich weiß, das scheint unglaublich in Augen mancher, ist aber so. Auch trägt er zu einer besseren Altersstruktur per purer Anwesenheit bei.



Da bin ich bei Dir.
Deshalb liegt mein persönliches Mindestmaß auch deutlich über 45cm.

VG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (27. Mai 2019)

[


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (27. Mai 2019)

[


----------



## zander67 (27. Mai 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Nach der hier angewandten Logik ist das ja noch schlimmer.
> Aber im Ernst, wenn die Altersstruktur eventuell irgendwann mal wieder passt, dann gibt es auch in Ufernähe wieder ganz andere Fänge. Ich kann mich noch an Zeiten erinnern, in denen das so war.



Ich gehe in erster Linie angeln, um einen schönen Tag am Meer zu haben.
Würde nie auf die Idee kommen, 5,7 oder 10 Dorsche mitzunehmen, verurteile aber auch keinen Angler der das macht.
Ein guter Fisch bleibt bei mir länger in Erinnerung als an eine hohe Stückzahl, die ja im nachhinein auch noch mit Arbeit verbunden ist.
Hoffe konnte mich einigermaßen verständlich ausdrücken.

VG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. Mai 2019)

Ich mag jetzt das Zitat nicht mehr raus suchen, in dem es hieß die Dorsche laichenden heute schon viel früher, ohne jede Relativierung,  ohne den Hinweis, das dies eben nur für einen kleinen Teil Individuen zutrifft, erweckt das den Anschein, als wäre daß in Ordnung.  Das ist es aber nicht.

Ja ein 45 cm Dorsch ist wertvoller für den Bestand,  weil eben die  genetische Vielfalt des Bestandes besser abgebildet wird, die hat der Fisch aber dann auch zu einem viel größeren Anteil bereits weiter gegeben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (27. Mai 2019)

[


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. Mai 2019)

zander67 schrieb:


> Deshalb liegt mein persönliches Mindestmaß auch deutlich über 45cm.





zander67 schrieb:


> Ich gehe in erster Linie angeln, um einen schönen Tag am Meer zu haben.
> Würde nie auf die Idee kommen, 5,7 oder 10 Dorsche mitzunehmen, verurteile aber auch keinen Angler der das macht.



Ich finde ja, dass sich das schon sehr nach meiner Forderung anhört- liberale Regelungen und die Entscheidung den Anglern zur Entnahme überlassen...Nix Vorschrift!

Ich denke, dass sorgt für einen guten und ausgeglichen Bestand, zumindest in Bezug auf die Entnahme der Angler....


----------



## Grünknochen (27. Mai 2019)

Unabhängig davon ist es zumindest mir völlig schleierhaft, wie man Spaß daran haben kann, Dorsche im Stipprutenformat aus dem Wasser zu ziehen...


----------



## zander67 (27. Mai 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Eben, und das trifft auf den überwiegenden Teil der Angler zu. Hier und eben auch vor allem vom hier in Rede stehenden Verband wird aber ein ganz anderer Eindruck vermittelt.



Habe früher als Projektleiter gearbeitet.
Wenn die Gefahr bestand, dass mir Auflagen erteilt werden nur um einem Auftraggeber Aktionismus vorzugaukeln, obwohl klar war, dass sich am Ergebnis nichts ändert,
habe ich immer versucht, die Auflagen in die Richtung zu lenken die mir am wenigsten weh tun
und im besten Fall vom Auftraggeber auf die Mitbewerbern übertragen werden.

VG


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (27. Mai 2019)

zander67 schrieb:


> Habe früher als Projektleiter gearbeitet.
> Wenn die Gefahr bestand, dass mir Auflagen erteilt werden nur um einem Auftraggeber Aktionismus vorzugaukeln, obwohl klar war, dass sich am Ergebnis nichts ändert,
> habe ich immer versucht, die Auflagen in die Richtung zu lenken die mir am wenigsten weh tun
> und im besten Fall vom Auftraggeber auf die Mitbewerbern übertragen werden.
> ...


 Du sprichst auf eine freiwillige Selbstverpflichtun an?
Das kann aber ein Schuss in den Ofen sein.
So manches Gericht in der 1. Instanz leitet daraus mittlerweile einen Rechtsanspruch ab.
Würde hier min. die Mitglieder dieses Verbandes betreffen.

Manchmal sollte man sich wehren und nicht den Arschkriecher spielen.

Und als Verband welcher von Anglern bezahlt wird wehrt man sich.


----------



## zander67 (27. Mai 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Du sprichst auf eine freiwillige Selbstverpflichtun an?
> Das kann aber ein Schuss in den Ofen sein.
> So manches Gericht in der 1. Instanz leitet daraus mittlerweile einen Rechtsanspruch ab.
> Würde hier min. die Mitglieder dieses Verbandes betreffen.
> ...



Wurde hier schon geschrieben, dass die Gefahr besteht das daraus ein Gesetz wird.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (27. Mai 2019)

[


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (27. Mai 2019)

zander67 schrieb:


> Wurde hier schon geschrieben, dass die Gefahr besteht das daraus ein Gesetz wird.



Nochmal, auch aus einer freiwilligen Selbstverpflichtung kann ein Rechtsanspruch entstehen.
OHNE Gesetz!


----------



## zander67 (27. Mai 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Und als Verband welcher von Anglern bezahlt wird wehrt man sich.



Der Vorschlag kam von Anglern.



bastido schrieb:


> Diese konkrete Gefahr ist aber bisher ein Mythos und ich bezweifle ganz stark, dass sie 1. besteht und 2. ein Anglerverband überhaupt solche Überlegungen anstellt.



Das Risiko bei 45/0/10 ist überschaubar, halten sich eh schon viele / die meisten? Angler daran.


----------



## hans albers (27. Mai 2019)

> halten sich eh schon viele / die meisten? Angler daran.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Meine Frage lautete "Wir entnehmen mehr Biomasse, wie hilft das dem Dorschbestand?" und durch Deine Ausführungen ergänze ich die Frage jetzt.



Wie wir mehr Biomasse entnehmen müsstest du mir nochmal erklären.


----------



## nowortg (27. Mai 2019)

Biomasse wir in Gewicht berechnet. Ein Dorsch von 45cm ist schwerer als ein Dorsch von 38cm.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. Mai 2019)

Es dürften ja auch weniger Dorsche gefangen werden, da rechne ich zunächst mit weniger Entnahme.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (27. Mai 2019)

c


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (27. Mai 2019)

[


----------



## zander67 (27. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Viele Bootsangler und Kutterangler haben für sich bereits vor Jahren höhere persönliche Mindestmaße festgelegt, was wir natürlich begrüßen, aber für einen Brandungsangler sind 38cm doch schon ein vernünftiges Maß, oder? Grundsätzlich würden bei einer Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes die Entnahmen der Angler um ca. 1/3 zurückgehen oder anders ausgedrückt 1/3 der Angler weniger Dorsche entnehmen, also Schneider bleiben! Ist das motivierend?





bastido schrieb:


> Echt, 10 statt 7 ist weniger? Das hat an keiner Stelle weder Hand noch Fuß.



Wird immer verwirrender, Ihr solltet Euch besser absprechen.


----------



## TeeHawk (27. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Während in Deutschland die Angelverbände das Meeresangeln durch neue Beschränkungen beschneiden wollen, zeigen uns die Dänen mit ihren Verbänden wie es funktioniert.
> 
> https://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/lystf...JaSLU1f506e4hGTZL4thKZgeQ2C3QafDE5mA59zKf8gyA
> 
> Und so muss ich zugeben, dass immer mehr Angler abwandern werden. Weil wir (Meeres-) Angler in Deutschland die Feinde in den eigenen Reihen haben. Dann werden die Bestände von deutschen Anglern halt in Dänemark befischt, ob Langeland, Als oder Arhus. Der deutsche Angler lässt da sein Geld, wo er sich willkommen fühlt. Ja, ich bin frustriert an einem Sonntag!



Ich sag dazu nur: Fishing Piers https://anglerboard.de/threads/fishing-piers-ein-konzept-auch-fuer-deutschland.343606/


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Mai 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Nochmal, auch aus einer freiwilligen Selbstverpflichtung kann ein Rechtsanspruch entstehen.
> OHNE Gesetz!



Nein


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Mai 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Nein



Da liegst du falsch. Das mussten Banken schon schmerzvoll zur Kenntnis nehmen: https://www.jurion.de/urteile/lg-bremen/2005-06-16/2-o-408_05/


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Mai 2019)

Da ging es um VERTRAGSRECHT!
Nicht übertragbar.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (27. Mai 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Da ging es um VERTRAGSRECHT!
> Nicht übertragbar.



Wie wir bereits per PN besprochen haben ging es um eine Grundsätzlichkeit.
Aus freiwilligen Selbstverpflichtung *kann* auch ein Rechtsanspruch abgeleitet werden.


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Mai 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Wie wir bereits per PN besprochen haben ging es um eine Grundsätzlichkeit.
> Aus freiwilligen Selbstverpflichtung *kann* auch ein Rechtsanspruch abgeleitet werden.



Wie in der PN beantwortet, geht es in dem Urteil konkret um Vertragsrecht, nicht um grundsätzliches einer freiwilligen Selbstbeschränkung; dies ist hier nicht anwendbar.


----------



## TeeHawk (27. Mai 2019)

zander67 schrieb:


> Das ist der Originaltext:
> 
> _Über den Antrag des Regionalen Anglerverbandes Altkreis Sternberg e.V. über eine _freiwillige Selbstverpflichtung zum Dorsch_ wurde von den Delegierten positiv entschieden._



Schon interessant, dass man von Sternberg eine 1 Stunde mit dem Auto zur Ostsee benötigt. Wundert mich, dass der Vorschlag nicht von einem küstennahen Verein kam... die sollten doch ein noch größeres Interesse haben.


----------



## UMueller (27. Mai 2019)

Ist ein höheres Mindestmaß sinnvoll ? Angesichts der Berufsfischerei und des Brandungsangelns sage ich nein. Die Berufsfischerei fischt die Quote sowieso aus. Aber mit dem Resultat das weniger davon an den Mann gebracht werden darf, weil viele untermaßige. Dadurch dann noch mehr Disgard. Wie will man so bessere Dorschbestände erzielen. Beim Brandungsangler ähnlich. Da der Dorsch auf Naturköder bekanntlich tief schluckt muss nun ein 44er tot zurückgesetzt werden. Ein 44er Dorsch ist dann Disgard  !!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. Mai 2019)

Zum Thema Discard ließ mal diese Info.

https://www.ble.de/SharedDocs/Downl...pflicht_Ostsee.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=4


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Mai 2019)

Fehler: Inhalte beschädigt

Bei mir funzt der link leider nicht.


----------



## Forelle2000 (27. Mai 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Wie wir bereits per PN besprochen haben ging es um eine Grundsätzlichkeit.
> Aus freiwilligen Selbstverpflichtung *kann* auch ein Rechtsanspruch abgeleitet werden.



Ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung nicht ganz....DENN:

Freiwillige Selbstverpflichtung (wie jetzt hier der Fall) ist seit Jahrzehnte täglich gelebte sinnvolle Anglerpraxis. 

Und führt NICHT automatisch oder zwingend zu einer Gesetzesänderung.

Weil der Gesetzgeber genau diese Spielräume bewusst lässt.

Den überall da, wo wir als Verband Festsetzungen treffen, die ÜBER das Gesetz hinaus gehen, trifft das zu.

Wir in Sachsen haben z.B. für viele Arten eine Fangbegrenzung erlassen, diese ist gesetzlich NICHT gefordert und auch nicht festgeschrieben!
Wir legen aber diese Fangbegrenzung z.B. für Karpfen, Hecht oder Aal genau fest. Ein Mindestmaße für den Graskarpfen gibt es in Sachsen vom Gesetz her nicht, wir als Verband haben aber für den Graskarpfen 60 cm erlassen. Mindestmaß Regenbogenforelle 25 cm, dass haben wir erhöht auf das Maß der Bachforelle (28 cm).
Warum wir diese Selbstverpflichtungen eingeführt haben?

Um Angler zu gängeln oder zu ärgern? Unsinn, einfach sind das demokratisch beschlossenen Maßnahmen die aus unserer Sicht uns helfen unserer Gewässer und Fischbestände besser zu hegen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (27. Mai 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung nicht ganz....DENN:
> 
> Freiwillige Selbstverpflichtung (wie jetzt hier der Fall) ist seit Jahrzehnte täglich gelebte sinnvolle Anglerpraxis.
> 
> ...



Keine Aufregung.

Ich hatte nur mal eingeworfen, dass daraus evtl. auch ein Rechtsanspruch abgeleitet werden KANN

Es ist aber schon alles geklärt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. Mai 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Fehler: Inhalte beschädigt
> Habe den Link nochmal eingefügt, müsste jetzt funktionieren.


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Mai 2019)

Verständlich geschrieben: Die freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung leitet keinen Rechtsanspruch ab, das hier gebrachte Bankenurteil bewegt sich im Vertragsrecht.
Einfach mal eine Behauptung rausgehauen, bewirkt zunehmend, Aussagen einer Seite nicht mehr argumentativ zu sehen. Dies ist in der Sache sicherlich nicht dienlich, sondern für mich kontraproduktiv. Mag ja jeder sehen wie er will, ich, du, er, sie, es, der Verband, die Politik.
Wen letztere beiden genannten hören bzw. wen nicht, wessen Argumente glaubwürdiger erachtet werden, kann man ja leider mitverfolgen.

Die Argumente sind ausgetauscht, für mich ist diese Diskussion nur noch die Frage der Glaubwürdigkeit.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. Mai 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Zum Thema Discard ließ mal diese Info.
> 
> https://www.ble.de/SharedDocs/Downl...pflicht_Ostsee.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=4



Ich bin echt überfordert mit Euch. Was soll uns der Link sagen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (27. Mai 2019)

.


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Mai 2019)

Erschließt sich mir gerade auch nicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. Mai 2019)

Ja habe auch  gerade gesehen, das es sich um nördliche Gebiete handelt. Aber das Anlandegebot wird doch bereits umgesetzt, es gibt hier bei uns Fischereibetriebe, die bereits damit werben, das ihre Fischerei Kameraüberwacht ist und sie transparent  damit umgehen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Was schlägst Du vor? Ich verstehe Deinen Beitrag nicht...
> 
> Brandungsangeln und Spinnfischen verbieten, da die Fische das Zurücksetzen nicht überleben und das dann in keinem Verhältnis mehr steht? Deutlich über 90% der vom Strand gefangenen Fische sind kleiner 45cm!



Logisch konsequent wäre für Anglerdemo eine Abschaffung der Mindestmaße in Strandnähe für Brandungs und Spinnangler zu "fordern"

Weil der Laicherfolg ist ohnehin nicht gegeben bei diesen Fischen.

und da man nur auf sich sieht - warum nicht noch offensiver zu Werke gehen?

Der Angler spielt doch eh keine Rolle in Euren Überlegungen.

Außenwirkung nat. fatal - aber es geht ja darum, alle Beschränkungen für Angler als Unsinn darzustellen.

Nachhaltiges Denken hat da keinen Platz und die Angler mit persönlich höheren Maßen werden eh´ nicht vertreten, die werden kritisiert.

nonsens.


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. Mai 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Nö, nix erhellend sondern unlogisch. ....Hier geht es ja nicht um ein Mindestmaß für Brandungsangler sondern für alle. Was Du eben nicht verstehst ist, dass Angler eh pro Stück limitiert sind und *da ist es deutlich sinvoller 7x35cm zu entnehmen als 7x 45+cm, da diese potentiellen Laicher auf gar keinen Fall mehr laichen. Ob die 7x35cm jemals laichen ist deutlich ungewisser.....*
> Zur Schonzeit in MV ist zu sagen, dass hinter der Darßer Schwelle sich der östliche Bestand und der westliche vermischen. Der östliche laicht entgegen Deiner Behauptung je nach Bedingungen zwischen Mai und September. Davon abgesehen, dass eine Schonzeit wie schon öfter dargelegt eh keinen Sinn macht, müsste die Forderung dann eher sein Schonzeit von Februar-September, wenn man wirklich ernsthaft glaubt, dass dies einen Einfluss auf Bestände und Durchschnittsgröße hat.
> Im Übrigen ging es um Deine falsche Behauptung, dass der Dorsch erst ab 60-70cm laicht. Für jemanden der so wenig Kenntnis vom Leben der Meeresfischen hat, lehnst Du Dich mit Deinen Vermutungen ziemlich weit aus dem Fenster. Die wohl unstrittige aus den Fugen geratene Altersstruktur hat sicher nichts damit zutun, dass zuviel kleine Fische entnommen worden sind, denn davon gibt es Massenhaft sondern genau das Gegenteil, zu viele Große und das auch nicht von Anglern.



Siehst Du leider falsch - Dorsche über 35-38cm. fängt der Angler weniger, als die Salzheringe in Strandnähe.

somit bleiben mehr Laichtiere übrig.

Ein Mindestmaß 50++ wäre absolut begrüßenswert , damit die Kleindorsche in Ruhe heranwachsen können.

Wir haben eine Selektion durch angler u.a. hin zu kleinen Erstlaichern.

Bevor man argumentativ den Holzweg beschreitet , würde ich Dir die Veröffentlichung von Dipl-Biol. Martina Bleil , Ostseefischerei Rostock, ans Herz legen.


----------



## zander67 (27. Mai 2019)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Logisch konsequent wäre für Anglerdemo eine Abschaffung der Mindestmaße in Strandnähe für Brandungs und Spinnangler zu "fordern"


https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...ass-fuer-dorsch-nur-fuer-kutterangler.328961/
So einen Vorschlag gab es schon mal, da er aber von einem Verband kam, wurde das hier gleich niedergemacht.

VG


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Mai 2019)

Wie schon geschrieben, ist diese Diskussion um Bestände m.E. inzwischen eine reine Glaubenssache, die Frage der Glaubwürdigkeit.

Meine Probleme habe ich immer mit der Glaubwürdigkeit, wenn Argumente vorgetragen werden von Lobbyisten, Interessenvertreter der Wirtschaft, Funktionäre von Wirtschaftsbranchen. Deren Ziel muss es sein, den Auftrag der Stärkung der Wirtschaftsbranche bestmöglich durch Lobbyarbeit und Marketingmasßnahmen umzusetzen. Die interessenmotivierte und auftragsgeleitete Arbeit wird das Agieren bestimmen! Ein Widerspruch zur Inhalts-Sachlichkeit ist immer zu hinterfragen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (27. Mai 2019)

[


----------



## TeeHawk (27. Mai 2019)

Also irgendwie komme ich bei Euch nicht mehr hinterher. Die Dorschbestände wurden von der Berufsfischerei dezimiert, auf Grund der Quoten, die von der Politik in den letzten Jahren festgelegt wurden. Glaubt Ihr allen Ernstes, dass jegliche Beschränkung der Angler eine messbare Auswirkung auf den Bestand hat? 

Die Quote für 2019 passt in den Bauch von 25 durchschnittlichen Ostseetrawlern. D.h. wenn die einmal auf eine Fahrt gehen und erst mit vollem Laderaum zurückkommen, dann ist die Quote erfüllt und Schluss... Im Prinzip sind 2000 t schon quasi ein Fangverbot für Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee.


----------



## UMueller (27. Mai 2019)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wir haben eine Selektion durch angler u.a. hin zu kleinen Erstlaichern.


Das ist aber eine vage Behauptung. Begründe das mal schlüssig. Ich würde eher sagen eine Selektion durch die Kommerzfischerei. Ist es dein ernst das Angler für die Misere verantwortlich sind ?


----------



## TeeHawk (27. Mai 2019)

Antwort: Nein! Aber wir würden jetzt angeblich den kläglichen Rest fangen.


----------



## UMueller (27. Mai 2019)

@ Rheinspezie 
Außerdem ist es bei Fischen normal das sie auf Fraßdruck durch Räuber mit einer höheren Vermehrungsrate reagieren. Sprich, sie werden früher geschlechtsreif.


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Mai 2019)

TeeHawk schrieb:


> Antwort: Nein! Aber wir würden jetzt angeblich den kläglichen Rest fangen.



Dann sind wir eben Resteverwerter.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. Mai 2019)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Logisch konsequent wäre für Anglerdemo eine Abschaffung der Mindestmaße in Strandnähe für Brandungs und Spinnangler zu "fordern"
> 
> Weil der Laicherfolg ist ohnehin nicht gegeben bei diesen Fischen.
> 
> ...


 Nonsens bringt es auf den Punkt was Du hier von Dir gibst! Der Angler steht bei uns im Vordergrund, sogar in der Geschäftsordnung! 


Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ein Mindestmaß 50++ wäre absolut begrüßenswert , damit die Kleindorsche in Ruhe heranwachsen können.
> 
> Wir haben eine Selektion durch angler u.a. hin zu kleinen Erstlaichern.


 Also noch mehr Fische für die Schleppnetzfischer, verstanden.



zander67 schrieb:


> https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...ass-fuer-dorsch-nur-fuer-kutterangler.328961/
> So einen Vorschlag gab es schon mal, da er aber von einem Verband kam, wurde das hier gleich niedergemacht.
> 
> VG


 Nicht weil es von einem Verband kommt....es würde u.a. die bereits völlig komplizierten Gesetze noch komplizierter machen. Die Länder steigen doch jetzt schon nicht mehr durch, siehe den Fehler zum Baglimit in MVP. Auch die Wissenschaft hält es für praxisfremd!



TeeHawk schrieb:


> Also irgendwie komme ich bei Euch nicht mehr hinterher. Die Dorschbestände wurden von der Berufsfischerei dezimiert, auf Grund der Quoten, die von der Politik in den letzten Jahren festgelegt wurden. Glaubt Ihr allen Ernstes, dass jegliche Beschränkung der Angler eine messbare Auswirkung auf den Bestand hat?


 Du verstehst es weiterhin, nur die Verbandler hier nicht. Wie auch?

Ich bin erst einmal raus hier, da ich aus einem Hotel auf dem Smartphone schreibe und lieber die Umgebung genieße,  als diesen Schwachsinn zu lesen. Bringt eh nichts mehr. Argumente gleich Null und das "Gefällt mir" Verhalten zeigt es doch worum es geht....gegen Angler und speziell gegen Anglerdemo. Trolls...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. Mai 2019)

Du hast mir immer noch nicht erklärt, wie der Verzicht den Bestand reduzieren soll. V.a. unter dem Aspekt des Anlandegebots.


----------



## UMueller (27. Mai 2019)

@ testudo 
Ist ganz einfach. Das was Angler dann nicht mehr fangen sollen/dürfen kommt auf die Quote der Berufsfischer. Wird dann großzügig berechnet, weil Angler sooo viiiel fangen. Insgesamt also kein Verzicht. Keine oder nur minimale Erholung des Bestandes. Wenn der Verzicht der Angler also nichts bringt ist es dann gerecht das alles für die Fischer bleibt ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. Mai 2019)

Mit der minimalen Verbesserung gehe ich  d´ accord, aber eben keine Verringerung. Und das nur, wenn noch widerrechtlich Fisch nicht angerechnet wird.

Und ich fände es auch besser, wenn die  Berufsfischer auch herangezogen werden, nein ich fände es sehr wichtig diese auch hernzuziehen.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (28. Mai 2019)

Habe die letzten Beiträge gelöscht!!! Bitte kein Off Topic oder Allgemeinpolitik!


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. Mai 2019)

ich erinnere mich an den Beitrag zur Länge und Fortpflanzung bei Dorschen.

Es hat sich in mein Gedächdnis eingebrannt, weil von Erstlaichern über 60 cm. berichtet wurde ( meine es war auf arte , ist Jahre her ).

Jetzt wird mir hierdraus ein "Strick" gedreht...ich "müsste doch wissen, dass der Dorsch viel früher laicht und wäre somit unglaubwürdig" bzw. nicht up to date. 

Das Furchtbare ist doch in Wirklichkeit, wie es dem Menschen gelungen ist , über Jahrzehnte der Über-Befischung einen Fisch derart zu zwingen,

früher und früher laichen zu müssen, damit die Art nicht ausstirbt.

Das ist doch der eigentliche Skandal.

Ich habe aber mittlerweile die Lager hier besser verstehen können und es geht in erster Linie um einen Verteilungskampf.

Angler gegen Fischer - was "die dürfen" , wollen "wir auch".

Das Wort "Schützen" ist in diesem Board durch bewußten Einsatz verunglimpft worden- fast ein Schimpfwort zu dem es heran manipuliert wurde.

Wie wäre es daher mit dem Wort *Erhalten* und noch Wichtiger *verbessern*?

Wer nutzt die Bestände , wie verbessert man die Situation für alle Seiten ?

Und hier kommt die m.M. nach entlarvende Behauptung ins Spiel, der Angler spielte keine Rolle.

DANN muss man so konsequent sein und sämtliche Regeln, Auflagen und Verbote , inkl. Maß , Menge und Schonzeit versuchen, für Angler abzuschaffen.

In der heutigen Zeit ein furchtbares Signal für alle Angler , fatal im heutigen ökologischen "Erwachensprozeß".

Lasst sich doch die Angler freiwillig beschränken , es klingt jedenfalls nicht falsch, dieses zu tun.

Über die Wirkung kann man gerne diskutieren, jeder Mensch ist selbstbestimmt und wenn er naturverträglicher agieren möchte - gut !

Off topic:
Ein Beispiel am Rande , wahrscheinlich wird es wieder zerrissen: 2 Anglern soll es mit einem Kleintransport nach Spanien und wenigen Besatzfischen
im Gepäck gelungen sein , u.a. den Zander im Rio Ebro dauerhaft angesiedelt zu haben ( so munkelt man ) 

Soviel zum Thema : nur die Masse zählt


----------



## nowortg (28. Mai 2019)

Viele Angler beschränken sich schon seit ein paar Jahren selbst. 
Das Problem ist, wenn ein sogenannter "Anglerverband" solche Sachen öffentlich beschließt oder vorschlägt,es mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit von anderen Schützern oder der Politik gerne aufgegriffen wird und dann gegen Angler benutzt wird.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (28. Mai 2019)

.


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. Mai 2019)

...mit Romantisierung sind folglich u.a. sämtliche Auflagen für  Angler wie Maß,Menge,Schonzeiten etc. gemeint ?

Angler haben keinen signifikanten Einfluss auf den Bestand also.

Eine Meinung.

Von Behördenseite wird das anders gesehen, sonst gäbe es keine Auflagen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (28. Mai 2019)

.


----------



## zander67 (28. Mai 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Norweger und Isländer, zu Deiner Info das sind die mit den gesunden Beständen, sehen das komplett anders.
> Gesund waren diese Bestände im Übrigen nicht immer und das ist auch kein Selbstläufer aber die haben an den richtigen Stellen interveniert und das war eben nicht bei Anglern.



Müsste jetzt erst suchen, aber nach meiner Kenntnis steht es um den Küstendorsch (Kabeljau) nicht mehr ganz so gut in Norwegen.
Mindestmaße gibt es schon lange, auch für Angler.

https://www.fiskeridir.no/Fritidsfiske/Minstemaal


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (28. Mai 2019)

.


----------



## smithie (28. Mai 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Wenn es dem Küstendorsch dort tatsächlich schlechter gehen sollte, was mir neu ist, werden sie wie meistens sinnvolle Entscheidungen treffen, wirtschaftlich sowie ökologisch. Davon sind wir hier eben meilenweit entfernt.


Na komm, wir haben die fSb, ein wichtiger Schritt in die richtige Richtung 
Bleibt nur die Frage: in welche Richtung?


----------



## zander67 (28. Mai 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Die Mindestmaße habe ich hier sogar selber schon genannt, mit dem Hinweis, dass man die aber nur mit viel „Glück“ an den Haken bekommt. Nicht nur immer einzelne Sätze aus dem Zusammenhang reißen, sondern auch mal selber welche herstellen würde die Kommunikation deutlich vereinfachen.
> Die Norweger haben sich noch vor einem Jahr richtig gefeiert, weil sie neue Bestände entdeckt haben die bisher unbekannt waren. Und ja der Klimawandel kommt ihnen zu gute.  Die Norwegische Fischereikrise liegt nun schon Jahrzehnte zurück mit extrem harten Einschnitten für die Fischerei.
> Wenn es dem Küstendorsch dort tatsächlich schlechter gehen sollte, was mir neu ist, werden sie wie meistens sinnvolle Entscheidungen treffen, wirtschaftlich sowie ökologisch. Davon sind wir hier eben meilenweit entfernt.



Ich denke mal, die Übersetzung ist für Dich kein Problem.
Zusammengefasst, Norwegen führt für den Dorsch im Oslofjord und Umgebung eine Schonzeit (1.1 - 30.4) ein.

https://www.fiskeridir.no/Fritidsfiske/Vern-av-kysttorsk-i-soer

Natürlich nicht nur für Angler, wie Du schon schreibst, sinnvolle Entscheidungen.
Aber, es wird auch erwähnt, dass die Freizeitfischerei einen großen (den größten?) Anteil am Rückgang hat, neben Klimawandel und Landwirtschaft.

VG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (28. Mai 2019)

.


----------



## zander67 (28. Mai 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Jupp, und den Grund kennst Du sicher auch. Die Fischereirechte im Skagerrak, in den der Oslofjord mündet, liegen eben nicht nur bei Norwegen sondern, Du wirst es ahnen, auch bei anderen Anreinern sprich EU. Deswegen hat Norwegen bereits 2012 das Fischereiabkommen für das Skagerrak mit der EU aufgekündigt, weil sie die Rückwurfpraxis nicht mehr akzeptieren wollten. Anscheinend sind jetzt dort die Bestände so schlecht, dass diese Maßnahme angesagt ist. Sie trifft alle und ist sachlich begründet, da gibt es nix einzuwenden. Im Übrigen eine beispiellose Maßnahme an Norwegens Küsten.



Da steht "fritidsfiske", dass müssen in Norwegen zwar nicht zwangsläufig nur Angler sein, aber von EU steht da nichts.

VG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (28. Mai 2019)

.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Mai 2019)

zander67 schrieb:


> Da steht "fritidsfiske", dass müssen in Norwegen zwar nicht zwangsläufig nur Angler sein, aber von EU steht da nichts.
> 
> VG



fritidsfiske = Sportfischer. Was sonst als Angler sollen das sein?


----------



## zander67 (28. Mai 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> fritidsfiske = Sportfischer. Was sonst als Angler sollen das sein?



Fritid / Fritids heißt Erholung / Freizeit, oft sind damit Freizeitfischer allgemein gemeint.
Können Angler sein, aber auch Norweger die mit Garn (Netz) fischen oder Taucher die mit Harpune unterwegs sind.
Taucher mit Harpune sieht man immer öfter, auch in Dänemark.

VG


----------



## Nemo (28. Mai 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> fritidsfiske = Sportfischer. Was sonst als Angler sollen das sein?


Frittierte Fische natürlich


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. Mai 2019)

Rate mal mit Rosenthal oder doch lieber die offizielle Definition der EU? "recreational fisheries means non-commercial fishing activities exploiting marine living aquatic resources for recreation,tourism or sport" Steht so in der entsprechenden Verordnung...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Rate mal mit Rosenthal oder doch lieber die offizielle Definition der EU? "recreational fisheries means non-commercial fishing activities exploiting marine living aquatic resources for recreation,tourism or sport" Steht so in der entsprechenden Verordnung...



Ja und? Was sind denn "non-commercial fishing activities" anderes als Angeln? Klär mich bitte auf.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. Mai 2019)

Angeln = Handangel mit Haken. Es gibt im Meer aber auch andere Fischereimethoden in der Freizeit, als Sport oder Tourismus, wenn auch nicht in Deutschland. Ist aber ja auch EU...

Deshalb wird in manchen Veröffentlichungen/ Studien aus dem Ausland auch zwischen "Recreational fishing" und "Angling" unterschieden. Weil "Angling" der von mir dargestellten Definitin "Handangel mit Haken" entspricht. Verstanden?


----------



## zander67 (29. Mai 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht. Im Skagerrak fischt eben die EU genauso nachhaltig wie überall sonst auch. Im Fjord selber scheint die Entnahme vor allem durch Freizeitfischer stattzufinden. Das sind zwei Seiten der selben Medaille, denn das sind die gleichen Fische. Keine Fische im Skagerrak, keine Fische im Fjord. Die hier auch schon oft angesprochenen Umweltbedingungen und Nährstoffeinträge werden auch genannt.



Müssen unterschiedliche Stämme sein, da es ja im inneren Fjord ganzjährig ein totales Fangverbot gibt und im äußeren Bereich (bis Lindenes punktuell) die Schonzeit.

Fakt ist, in Norwegen scheut man sich nicht vor unpopulären Entscheidungen, müssen ja auch niemanden fragen.
Für die Ostsee sieht das ja anders aus, viele Anrainerstaaten und dann noch die EU.

Was hier zum Thema passt, ist der erkannte Einfluss der Freizeitfischerei auf den Dorschbestand.
Hätte ich so nicht gedacht, die Gegend ist zumindest bei ausländischen Angel-Touristen nicht so gefragt.

VG


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. Mai 2019)

Ob der LAV MVP sich für Norwegen bzw. den Oslofjord interessiert? Ich denke eher nicht- und der Vergleich der Maßnahmen, Bestände und Gebiete mit den dazugehörigen Umweltbedingungen ist noch weiter weg, als West- und Ostdorsch! Insofern suche ich den Zusammenhang zum Thema....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Angeln = Handangel mit Haken. Es gibt im Meer aber auch andere Fischereimethoden in der Freizeit, als Sport oder Tourismus, wenn auch nicht in Deutschland. Ist aber ja auch EU...
> 
> Deshalb wird in manchen Veröffentlichungen/ Studien aus dem Ausland auch zwischen "Recreational fishing" und "Angling" unterschieden. Weil "Angling" der von mir dargestellten Definitin "Handangel mit Haken" entspricht. Verstanden?



Na klar, die Harpunenangler von Norwegen und die Leute mit Pfeil und Bogen ...
Zu 99% geht`s hier um Angler.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. Mai 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Na klar, die Harpunenangler von Norwegen und die Leute mit Pfeil und Bogen ...
> Zu 99% geht`s hier um Angler.



Eine Quelle zu Deinen 99% bitte noch...


----------



## UMueller (29. Mai 2019)

zander67 schrieb:


> Was hier zum Thema passt, ist der erkannte Einfluss der Freizeitfischerei auf den Dorschbestand.
> Hätte ich so nicht gedacht, die Gegend ist zumindest bei ausländischen Angel-Touristen nicht so gefragt.
> 
> VG



Aber du siehst es ist die Fischerei. Und Fischerei hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun. Hat Fisherbandit1000 schon geschrieben, Recreational Fishing.


----------



## zander67 (29. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ob der LAV MVP sich für Norwegen bzw. den Oslofjord interessiert? Ich denke eher nicht- und der Vergleich der Maßnahmen, Bestände und Gebiete mit den dazugehörigen Umweltbedingungen ist noch weiter weg, als West- und Ostdorsch! Insofern suche ich den Zusammenhang zum Thema....


 
Du hast natürlich Recht, gehört hier nicht her.
Aber ich schaue auch über den Tellerrand.
Während von Dir zum Beispiel ein unterschiedliches Mindestmaß für Kutter und Brandungsangler als verwirrend angesehen wird,
ist es in anderen Ländern völlig normal sich an der Realität zu orientieren und zum Beispiel unterschiedliche Mindestmaße für Spinn und Flugangler festzulegen.

VG


----------



## zander67 (29. Mai 2019)

UMueller schrieb:


> Aber du siehst es ist die Fischerei. Und Fischerei hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun. Hat Fisherbandit1000 schon geschrieben, Recreational Fishing.



Freizeitfischerei ist auch angeln, jedenfalls in Norwegen, da gibt es keine Unterscheidung.
Aber Fisherbandit1000 hat Recht, dass schweift jetzt zu weit ab.

VG


----------



## nowortg (29. Mai 2019)

Guten Morgen zusammen

So wie ich es kenne sind in Norwegen Freizeitfischer das gleiche wie in Dänemark die Hobbyfischer. Also Fischer die Reusen legen oder ähnliches. So in der Art wie in Deutschland die Nebenerwerbsfischer.


----------



## UMueller (29. Mai 2019)

zander67 schrieb:


> Freizeitfischerei ist auch angeln, jedenfalls in Norwegen, da gibt es keine Unterscheidung.
> Aber Fisherbandit1000 hat Recht, dass schweift jetzt zu weit ab.
> 
> VG



Das ist es ja. Da werden Angler mit Freizeit / Hobbyfischer und Nebenerwerbsfischern in einen Topf geworfen und der Angler ist am Ende der böse. Mit dem Abschweifen hat wer denn begonnen. Die Leute doch, die für Angler weitere Einschränkungen und Verbote fordern. Jetzt der Dorsch  ...... .


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. Mai 2019)

nowortg schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen
> 
> So wie ich es kenne sind in Norwegen Freizeitfischer das gleiche wie in Dänemark die Hobbyfischer. Also Fischer die Reusen legen oder ähnliches. So in der Art wie in Deutschland die Nebenerwerbsfischer.



Freizeitfischer, die Netze auslegen, sind definitiv nicht mit Recreational Fishing gemeint. Der Freizeitfischer, bei uns Fischer im Nebenerwerb genannt, verkauft seinen Ertrag am Ende. Da ist nix recreational, also "der Erholung dienend".


----------



## nowortg (29. Mai 2019)

Die Übersetzung von recreational heißt in diesem Zusammenhang Freizeit, nicht Erholung. Der norwegische Freizeitfischer darf, im Gegensatz zum Touristen, Netze und Fischfallen benutzen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Eine Quelle zu Deinen 99% bitte noch...



Was außer Angeln ist denn in Norwegen als "non-commercial fishing activities" in nennenswertem Umfang existent? Werde doch mal konkret.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (29. Mai 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Was außer Angeln ist denn in Norwegen als "non-commercial fishing activities" in nennenswertem Umfang existent? Werde doch mal konkret.




Langsam wird es doch affig. Ich verstehe diese Kleinkariertheit nicht. Typisch deutsche Eigenart.


----------



## glavoc (29. Mai 2019)

Da es hier ums Meeresangeln geht, und sich so viele an der recreativen Angellei/Fischerei stören. Bitte vergleicht nicht Süßwasser mit Meeresangeln!

Mal ein Bsp aus dem Mittelmeer. Recreative Angler dürfen dort zum Bsp. Langleinen, Reusen, aber auch Fischstechen betreiben. Sportfischer/angler dürfen ganz legal mit 2 Harpunen Fische speeren… daneben gibt es auch noch die "kleine Fischerei" also noch mit Netzen auf einem recht kleinen geschäftlichem Level... erst dann beginnt die "richtige" Fischerei (und bitte auch da unterscheiden, zwischen traditioneller Fischerei und großer, kommerzieller Fischerei).
Ihr seht also, Süßwasser lässt sich nicht auf das Meer übertragen. Auch verbietet sich mMn jegliche Moralkeule, vor allem dann, wenn man mal so gar keine Ahnung hat...


----------



## UMueller (29. Mai 2019)

Wer glaubt hier das Angler schuld an Dorschs Dilemma in der westlichen Ostsee tragen ?  Wenn einer das glaubt bitte auch sagen in welchem Umfang ?


----------



## torstenhtr (29. Mai 2019)

Frage an die Redaktion: kann die Diskussion über den Begriff "Recreational Fishing" in einen eigenen Tröt verschoben werden? (da stark OT) Danke.

--

Zum Begriff "Recreational Fishing" siehe [1], Wiki schreibt dazu:

[..] Das Freizeitfischen, auch Sportfischen genannt, ist das Fischen zum Vergnügen oder Wettkampf. Man kann es mit der kommerziellen Fischerei, die gewinnorientiert fischt, oder mit der Subsistenzfischerei, die auf Überleben ausgerichtet ist, vergleichen.

Zu den Techniken des* Freizeitfischens gehören Handfischen, Speerfischen, Netzfischen, Angeln und Fallenstellen*.
[..]

und Aussage EAA [2]:

[..] Da das Angeln sowohl kommerziell als auch nicht kommerziell sein kann, kann das Freizeitangeln als die Tätigkeit des Fangs oder des Versuchs, Fische zu fangen, definiert werden, hauptsächlich durch Rute und Schnur, Rute oder Handleine für nicht kommerzielle Zwecke. [..]

Siehe auch EU Verordnung [3]:

"Freizeitfischerei" bezeichnet* nichtkommerzielle Fischereitätigkeiten*, bei denen lebende marine aquatische Ressourcen für Freizeit, Tourismus oder Sport genutzt werden;

-> Nebenerwerbsfischerei fällt somit nicht unter diesem Begriff (da kommerziell)

Es gibt zum Thema Meeres-Freizeitfischen ein interessantes Paper, siehe [4] - dort kann man die Bedeutung für Europa nachlesen.

Der norwegische Begriff "fritidsfiske" hat die gleiche Bedeutung, siehe auch [5].

--

[1] Wikipedia Eintrag, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Recreational_fishing
[2] EAA "What is recreational fishing", https://www.eaa-europe.org/topics/what-is-recreational-fishing/
[3] COUNCIL REGULATION (EC) No 1224/2009, https://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-content/EN/TXT/HTML/?uri=CELEX:32009R1224&from=en
[4] Recreational sea fishing in Europe in a global context - Participation rates, fishing effort, expenditure, and implications
for monitoring and assessment, https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/epdf/10.1111/faf.12251
[5] Store norske leksikon https://snl.no/fritidsfiske


----------



## glavoc (29. Mai 2019)

UMueller schrieb:


> Wer glaubt hier das Angler schuld an Dorschs Dilemma in der westlichen Ostsee tragen ?  ?



Also ich hoffe niemand. Und erweitere es auch noch um die kleine(traditionelle) Küstenfischerei. Sonst hätte sich diese nicht Jahrhunderte lang halten können... 
diese Nachhaltigkeit ging erst in den letzten Jahrzehnten verloren... der Profitmaximierung um jeden Preis wegen, wo wir wieder bei der Politik und dem protegieren kapitalstarker "Freunde" sind


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. Mai 2019)

Kuddelmuddel, Fronten verhärtet und kein Ende in Sicht,

*bin raus* und genieße die frische Luft und das sonnige Wetter 

Viel Erfolg noch bei der Lobbyarbeit für "die" Angler ( ohne Auftrag oder Interessenvertreter - Wahl )

R.S.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (29. Mai 2019)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Kuddelmuddel, Fronten verhärtet und kein Ende in Sicht,
> 
> *bin raus* und genieße die frische Luft und das sonnige Wetter
> 
> ...




Das ist das schöne an der Demokratie, hier kann jeder und darf jeder Bürgerinititiven etc. gründen und sich in die Politik etc. einbringen.
Da brauch es keine Stimme und Auftrag von einem User Rheinspezie.

Lol


----------



## Laichzeit (29. Mai 2019)

Der neuste ICES advice ist jetzt draußen.

Dorsch westliche Ostsee
http://ices.dk/sites/pub/Publication Reports/Advice/2019/2019/cod.27.22-24.pdf

Hering westliche Ostsee
http://ices.dk/sites/pub/Publication Reports/Advice/2019/2019/her.27.20-24.pdf


----------



## glavoc (29. Mai 2019)

…..


----------



## Laichzeit (29. Mai 2019)

Vor dem Hintergrund dürfte die Erhöhung des Baglimits vom Tisch sein.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. Mai 2019)

https://www.bild.de/geld/wirtschaft...rbote-fuer-dorsch-und-heri-62292060.bild.html


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Mai 2019)

Am Ende wird Folgendes passieren:
Die Industriefischer bekommen eine Quote, die den starken Jahrgang endgültig platt macht
und die Angler ein Backlimmit von 3 Fischen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. Mai 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Am Ende wird Folgendes passieren:
> Die Industriefischer bekommen eine Quote, die den starken Jahrgang endgültig platt macht
> und die Angler ein Backlimmit von 3 Fischen



Ich hoffe, dass es nicht so kommt. 

Genau so fatal ist aber das Signal, das die Anglervertreter aussenden: 

Zitat: "Lars Wernicke vom Wassertourismus in Schleswig-Holstein e. V. sagt zu BILD: „Wir stehen ganz klar zum Prinzip der Nachhaltigkeit. Aber der Angeltourismus verkraftet weder eine erneute Reduzierung der Tagesfangbegrenzung noch andere Beschränkungen.“"

Statt sich zu einem kompletten Fangverbot für kommerzielle Fischer und Angler zu bekennen (was der einzig sinnvolle Schritt in der östlichen Ostsee wäre), wird so ein Lobby-Bullshit verkündet. Egoismus pur. Wie beim Aal halt. 

Und wenn jetzt wieder kommt, dass da Existenzen dranhängen etc.: Wir können nicht Ressourcen plattmachen, nur um todgeweihte Branchen noch eine Weile am Leben zu halten. Das trifft auf die Kohlebranche genau so zu wie auf viele Autozulieferer (Bei mir hier um die Ecke sitzt Schaeffler. Einfach mal den Aktienkurs anschauen: https://www.finanzen.net/chart/schaeffler) und halt auch die Küstenfischerei.

Wer ein totes Pferd reitet, sollte absteigen. Ich stamme aus der Oberlausitz (Stichwort Kohle) und weiß, dass das als Außenstehender leicht gesagt ist, aber so sieht die Realität aus.


----------



## Meefo 46 (30. Mai 2019)

Die Realität ist das wir Angler die versäumnisse der Vergangenheit ausbaden sollen.
Wenn eine Ressource immer  über Mass entnommen wird ist deren Zusammenbruch absehbar .
Und wenn hier einer daran glaubt das ausser den Anglern auch nur angedacht ist die Berufsfischerei zu beschränken muß ich Laut Lachen,auch wenn es nichts zu Lachen gibt.


----------



## Nemo (30. Mai 2019)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Kuddelmuddel, Fronten verhärtet und kein Ende in Sicht,
> 
> *bin raus* und genieße die frische Luft und das sonnige Wetter
> 
> ...



Könnte daran liegen, dass gewisse Spezis ohne wirkliche Ahnung hier wilde Thesen aufstellen und mit sonderbaren Ansichten untermauern
Da kann man halt nur völlig gegensätzlicher Meinung sein.


----------



## Laichzeit (30. Mai 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Zitat: "Lars Wernicke vom Wassertourismus in Schleswig-Holstein e. V. sagt zu BILD: „Wir stehen ganz klar zum Prinzip der Nachhaltigkeit. Aber der Angeltourismus verkraftet weder eine erneute Reduzierung der Tagesfangbegrenzung noch andere Beschränkungen.“"
> 
> Statt sich zu einem kompletten Fangverbot für kommerzielle Fischer und Angler zu bekennen (was der einzig sinnvolle Schritt in der östlichen Ostsee wäre), wird so ein Lobby-Bullshit verkündet.



Dabei geht es aber um den Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee. Die dort geforderte Quotenkürzung von bis zu 53% lässt sich ohne Veränderungen am Tagesfanglimit umsetzen, bzw. geht in der Berechnung auch nicht von reduzierten Anglerfängen aus, sondern sogar einige hundert Tonnen mehr als 2017 und 2018.
Persönlich hat mich gestört, dass auf facebook in einigen Kommentaren wieder mal der "Wissenschaft" falsche Daten unterstellt werden. Wächst der Bestand, sind die Zahlen natürlich einwandfrei, aber wehe das Ergebnis gefällt einem nicht!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (30. Mai 2019)

Der Ostdorsch ist platt, der Westdorsch hatte einen wirklich guten Jahrgang. 

Den wird man nun schlimmstenfalls stärker befischen, damit ist niemand wirklich geholfen,  aber der Exodus ist etwas in die zukunft verschoben. 

Wenn es nicht gelingt den Politikern klar zu machen,  das es Zeit ist, auch unpopuläre Entscheidungen zu treffen, sieht es bald stockfinster aus.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (30. Mai 2019)

.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. Mai 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Dabei geht es aber um den Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee. Die dort geforderte Quotenkürzung von bis zu 53% lässt sich ohne Veränderungen am Tagesfanglimit umsetzen, bzw. geht in der Berechnung auch nicht von reduzierten Anglerfängen aus, sondern sogar einige hundert Tonnen mehr als 2017 und 2018.



Statt den starken Jahrgang in der westlichen Ostsee zu nutzen, um den Bestand nachhaltig wiederaufzubauen, versucht man aus kommerziellen Interessen, das Maximum rauszuholen und die Branche (Küstenfischerei und Freizeitfischerei auf Dorsch) noch einige Jahre am Leben zu erhalten, bis die Dorschbestände endgültig platt sind. Da sind keine Leute am Werk, denen die langfristige Bewahrung der Bestände am Herz liegt. Das sind kurzfristig denkende Lobbyisten.


----------



## torstenhtr (30. Mai 2019)

Ganz schön schäbig, was so mancher Naturfreund gegenüber WiSH e.V. schreibt. Ich finde die Positionierung absolut richtig, so stelle ich mir eine starke Anglervertretung vor. Glücklicherweise hat Bild nur Lars und keinen Verbandler der Gewässerschützer interviewt. Sehr gutes Statement Lars 

--

Aus dem ICES Advice geht keinesfalls ein völliger Fangstopp hervor; im Gegenteil - es wurde der Durchschnittswert der Anglerfänge für die letzten Jahre angesetzt und keine (weitere) Einschränkung wäre notwendig. Leider ist zu befürchten, dass durch Quotenabsenkung der Berufsfischer auch Anglervertreter einknicken werden. 

Interessanterweise ist gemäß [1] die Fischereiliche Sterblichkeit (F) so niedrig wie noch nie in den letzten 20 Jahren. Trotzdem schlägt sich das (noch) nicht nieder in einer Erhöhung des Bestandes. Hierbei könnte man vermuten, das die Fischerei evtl. gar nicht der entscheidende Faktor für die mangelnde Bestandsentwicklung ist. Vielleicht kuriert man die Symptome und nicht die Ursachen.

Ebenfalls ist zu bemerken, dass die Wissenschaft (insb. Thünen) extrem daneben lag, was die Bestandsentwicklung (Thünen hatte letztes Jahr spekuliert das sich die Laicherbiomasse 2019 - 2020 verdoppelt) betrifft als auch die Berechnung des Einflusses des Baglimits (völlig unterschätzt, über 80% daneben).

--

[1] ICES Advice cod baltic 2020, http://ices.dk/sites/pub/Publication Reports/Advice/2019/2019/cod.27.22-24.pdf


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Mai 2019)

Man wird wohl den gleichen verlogenen Trick anwenden wie vor 2 Jahren.
Die Quote der Industriefischer wird um moderate 10 % gesenkt, 
Backlimit für Angler auf 2-3 und daraus mit Rechentricks die Senkung der Quote der Industriefischer wieder kompensiert


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (30. Mai 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Ebenfalls ist zu bemerken, dass die Wissenschaft (insb. Thünen) extrem daneben lag, was die Bestandsentwicklung (Thünen hatte letztes Jahr spekuliert das sich die Laicherbiomasse 2019 - 2020 verdoppelt) betrifft als auch die Berechnung des Einflusses des Baglimits (völlig unterschätzt, über 80% daneben).





Laichzeit schrieb:


> dass auf facebook in einigen Kommentaren wieder mal der "Wissenschaft" falsche Daten unterstellt werden. Wächst der Bestand, sind die Zahlen natürlich einwandfrei, aber wehe das Ergebnis gefällt einem nicht!



Hat ja nicht lang gedauert, bis bei schlechten Neuigkeiten die Schätzungen der Wissenschaft wieder angezweifelt werden.

Wer sich hier nur Gedanken darum macht, wie sein Anteil an dem Raubbau in den nächsten Jahren aussieht und ob er auch ja nicht einen Dorsch zu wenig abbekommt, ist keinen Deut besser, als die Politiker, die Lobbyisten, über die er sich so lauthals beschwert.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. Mai 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Ganz schön schäbig, was so mancher Naturfreund gegenüber WiSH e.V. schreibt. Ich finde die Positionierung absolut richtig, so stelle ich mir eine starke Anglervertretung vor. Glücklicherweise hat Bild nur Lars und keinen Verbandler der Gewässerschützer interviewt. Sehr gutes Statement Lars



Ich schaue halt über den Tellerrand hinaus. Die kurzfristig orientierten "Interessenvertreter" (Wessen Interessen eigentlich? Die der Kinder der Fischer vertreten sie ja wohl eher nicht) werden verlieren, so oder so. Gleiche Situation hier: https://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/s...rdenhilfen-fuer-strukturwandel-a-1270048.html


----------



## torstenhtr (30. Mai 2019)

Ganz ehrlich, ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass du wirklich über den Tellerrand hinaus blickst - sondern eher nur Headlines liest und ideologisch argumentierst. 
U.a. nicht differenziert zwischen Ost-/Westdorsch, sowie dass ein Fangstopp nicht dem ICES Advice entspricht. Um sich ein Urteil zu erlauben, muss man sich schon sehr genau eingelesen haben; ich z.B. kenne fast jedes Paper zu dem Thema (weil ich es sehr interessant finde). Obiger Link ist Allgemeinpolitik, ebenfalls finde ich einen Vergleich zw. Braunkohle und Fischerei (den Manche hier bringen) ein wenig neben der Kappe. Klimawandel etc. ist eine andere Sache, Fischerei evtl. nur die Leidtragenden.

Man sollte auch fair gegenüber der Berufsfischerei sein, die Fischereiflotte wurde stark reduziert in den letzten Jahren siehe Beispiel [1] aus MV - wirkliche Profitmaximierung kann ich nicht erkennen.

[..]
1989:  1390 Haupterwerbsfischer,
2000:  474 Haupterwerbs- und 131 Nebenerwerbsfischer,
2010:  315 Haupterwerbs- und 140 Nebenerwerbsfischer,
2018:  230 Haupterwerbs- und 132 Nebenerwerbsfischer.
[..]

--

[1] https://www.regierung-mv.de/Landesr...50062&processor=processor.sa.pressemitteilung


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (30. Mai 2019)

Solche Aussagen taugen doch gar nichts, ohne den Bezug zu den bestandsgrößen herzustellen.

Die armen Fischer werden ja nicht aus Herzlosigkeit oder boshaft ihrer Existenz beraubt, sondern, weil es einfach nicht mehr genug zu fischen gibt. 

Wenn es nach mir ginge, sollten alle ihr Auskommen haben und auch eine Perspektive für kommende Generationen, den Fischfang in der Ostsee auszuüben würde mich freuen.
Aber das  gibt der derzeitige Bestand nicht her. Der ist von kurzweiligen Ausschlägen abgesehen drastisch rückläufig.

Die Durchschnittstemperatur der Ostsee ist deutlich gestiegen, der Hering kommt nicht mehr in die puschen.

Ein weiter so kann es nicht geben.


----------



## torstenhtr (30. Mai 2019)

Wenn man sich wirklich mit Populationsdynamik auseinandergesetzt hat, würde man erkennen, dass die Aussage natürlich einen Wert hat - denn eine reduzierte Fischereiflotte hat eine Auswirkung auf die Fischereiliche Sterblichkeit F. Von der Wissenschaft wurden die Referenzwerte ständig nach unten korrigiert. Es gab schon eine sehr niedrige Population - gut im ICES Advice ablesbar zwischen 1990 - 1995 - trotz wesentlich höherem Fischereidruck in dieser Zeit hat sich der Dorschbestand erholt.

D.h. es scheint unplausibel, dass nur die Fischerei Einfluss hat, evtl. sollte man abseits ständigem Quotenkürzen über Alternativen nachdenken. U.a. gab eine Pressemitteilung vor einigen Jahren über ein Dorschaufzuchtprogramm - wurde mangelns Finanzierung nicht weiter verfolgt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (30. Mai 2019)

.


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Mai 2019)

richtig Bastido,
dass ist wie mit dem Höfesterben in der Landwirtschaft, die großen werden auf Kosten der Kleinen subventioniert.
Die Produktion ist nur auf weniger, aber größere Betriebe verlagert worden.


----------



## torstenhtr (30. Mai 2019)

Ja, das war vor 20 Jahren - hier könnte man gut argumentieren, dass die Quote für Berufsfischerei zu hoch angesetzt wurde. Aber in den letzten 10 Jahren war der Fischreidruck wesentlich geringer, so dass sich eig. eine Verbesserung des Bestandes zeigen müsste. Entweder man muss sich noch gedulden, oder die Populationsmodelle der Wissenschaft sind schrottreif (denn die haben einen starken Anstieg der Population berechnet, siehe Grafiken von Lars vorne im Tröt).


----------



## zander67 (30. Mai 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Ganz schön schäbig, was so mancher Naturfreund gegenüber WiSH e.V. schreibt. Ich finde die Positionierung absolut richtig, so stelle ich mir eine starke Anglervertretung vor. Glücklicherweise hat Bild nur Lars und keinen Verbandler der Gewässerschützer interviewt. Sehr gutes Statement Lars



https://www.bild.de/geld/wirtschaft...rbote-fuer-dorsch-und-heri-62292060.bild.html

"Wir stehen ganz klar zum Prinzip der Nachhaltigkeit. Aber der Angeltourismus verkraftet weder eine erneute Reduzierung der Tagesfangbegrenzung noch andere Beschränkungen.“"

Ich lese da, wasch mir den Pelz aber mach mich nicht nass.
Tolles Statement, da sendet man doch die richtigen Signale, kann jeder seinen Beitrag leisten nur wir nicht.
Von der Sache vielleicht sogar richtig, aber politisch unklug formuliert.

VG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (30. Mai 2019)

[


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. Mai 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass du wirklich über den Tellerrand hinaus blickst - sondern eher nur Headlines liest und ideologisch argumentierst.
> U.a. nicht differenziert zwischen Ost-/Westdorsch, sowie dass ein Fangstopp nicht dem ICES Advice entspricht. Um sich ein Urteil zu erlauben, muss man sich schon sehr genau eingelesen haben; ich z.B. kenne fast jedes Paper zu dem Thema (weil ich es sehr interessant finde). Obiger Link ist Allgemeinpolitik, ebenfalls finde ich einen Vergleich zw. Braunkohle und Fischerei (den Manche hier bringen) ein wenig neben der Kappe. Klimawandel etc. ist eine andere Sache, Fischerei evtl. nur die Leidtragenden.



Die jährliche Festlegung der Fangquoten folgt stets dem gleichen Muster: Welche Entnahme ist maximal vertretbar? Die gesamte Entnahmestrategie ist auf Kante genäht und die üblichen Verdächtigen warten nur darauf  der Wissenschaft Fehler nachzuweisen, um deren Ergebnisse zu diskreditieren und die Quote zu beeinflussen. Sinnvoll wären langfristige Strategien, also drastische Quotenkürzungen für die nächsten 10 Jahre. Das wird natürlich nicht so kommen, weil Politiker und Lobbyisten da nicht mitspielen. In einigen Jahren werden die Bestände platt sein und die Fischerei ist auch am Boden. Super.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. Mai 2019)

Was ist denn mit Euch los hier? Lest doch noch mal die Überschrift zum Thread @zander67 @Testudo @Naturliebhaber @Rheinspezie !

Wo bleibt denn jetzt Eure Kritik am LAV MVP? Die wollen ein Baglimit von 10 Dorschen pro Angler pro Tag, also eine deutiche Erhöhung und wir lediglich keine neue Beschränkungen. Ziemlich einseitig Eure Kritik!


----------



## zander67 (30. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit Euch los hier? Lest doch noch mal die Überschrift zum Thread @zander67 @Testudo @Naturliebhaber @Rheinspezie !
> 
> Wo bleibt denn jetzt Eure Kritik am LAV MVP? Die wollen ein Baglimit von 10 Dorschen pro Angler pro Tag, also eine deutiche Erhöhung und wir lediglich keine neue Beschränkungen. Ziemlich einseitig Eure Kritik!



Hättest doch in die Politik gehen sollen.
Das höhere Mindestmaß und die Schonzeit lässt Du weg, so steht da nur 10 Dorsche mehr.
Einerseits schreibst Du das Angler dann weniger fangen und jetzt ist es doch eine Erhöhung.
Was denn nun?

Und wenn man den Vorschlag vom LAV M-V auch nur ansatzweise etwas positives abgewinnen kann, ist man ein Verbandler oder Troll.
Beschwerst Dich über einseitige Kritik, prügelst aber selber auf einen Verband ein, wo sich Angler eine freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung auferlegt haben.
Sorry, aber das passt alles nicht zusammen.

VG


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit Euch los hier? Lest doch noch mal die Überschrift zum Thread @zander67 @Testudo @Naturliebhaber @Rheinspezie !
> 
> Wo bleibt denn jetzt Eure Kritik am LAV MVP? Die wollen ein Baglimit von 10 Dorschen pro Angler pro Tag, also eine deutiche Erhöhung und wir lediglich keine neue Beschränkungen. Ziemlich einseitig Eure Kritik!



Dazu hab ich eine klare Meinung: Die haben sich wenigstens ein wenig aus der Deckung getraut, aber unter den gegebenen Umständen (die mir in diese Dramatik für den Dorsch in der östlichen Ostsee bisher auch nicht klar waren) muss ein komplettes Fangverbot ÜBER JAHRE her.

Etwas OT: Ich habe gerade mit einem alten Kumpel telefoniert, der sich als Biologe hier erheblich substanzieller auskennt als ich. Seine Antwort: "Der Dorsch ist dort am Arsch. Der Temperaturanstieg macht ihn platt. In 10 Jahren nur noch in Spuren vorhanden." Sieht nicht gut aus ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. Mai 2019)

zander67 schrieb:


> Das höhere Mindestmaß und die Schonzeit lässt Du weg, so steht da nur 10 Dorsche mehr.



Dann teile uns bitte mit, ob ein Baglimit von 10 in Verbindung mit einer Schonzeit und einem höheren Mindestmaß (also die Auswirkungen der Agenda 45-0-10) weniger oder mehr Entnahme bedeutet! Bitte in Verbindung mit dem gestrigen ICES Advice. Danke!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. Mai 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Etwas OT: Ich habe gerade mit einem alten Kumpel telefoniert, der sich als Biologe hier erheblich substanzieller auskennt als ich. Seine Antwort: "Der Dorsch ist dort am Arsch. Der Temperaturanstieg macht ihn platt. In 10 Jahren nur noch in Spuren vorhanden." Sieht nicht gut aus ...



Guter Mann! Ich war gestern ja bei der Vorstellung des ICES Advice anwesend. Da weiß Dein Kumpel mehr, als die gstrigen Wissenschaftler. Und Ihr kritisiert hier, dass bei Facebook die Wissenschaft hinterfragt wird. Schon komisch...Die scheinen dann ja wirklich keine Ahnung zu haben, wenn Dein Kumpel mehr weiß.

Thünen sucht ständig neue Mitarbeiter!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Thünen sucht ständig neue Mitarbeiter!



Der ist bei Thünen.


----------



## torstenhtr (30. Mai 2019)

Wie viele Jahre forscht der schon im Bereich der Ostseefischerei? Ein Fangstopp entspricht nicht der ICES Empfehlung.
Temperaturanstieg kann ein Faktor sein; jedoch ist mir dazu die Zeitspanne von 20 Jahren zu kurz um eindeutig plausibel zu sein. 
Evtl. sollte man Christopher Zimmermann vom Thünen-Institut befragen, warum die Prognose so stark daneben lag - sowohl für das Baglimit als auch die Bestandsentwicklung.

Den vorgeschlagenen Selbstbeschränkungen kann ich nichts positives abgewinnen, da diese insignifikante Einsparungen bringen und nur der Berufsfischerei eine höhere Quote zuschieben würden.


----------



## Laichzeit (30. Mai 2019)

Hier wird wieder Ost- und Westdorsch vertauscht. Das sind zwei unterschiedliche Bestände.
Westdorsch = Halbierung der Quote
Ostdorsch = Fangstopp


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. Mai 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Wie viele Jahre forscht der schon im Bereich der Ostseefischerei? Ein Fangstopp entspricht nicht der ICES Empfehlung.



Es soll vorkommen, dass jemand privat eine andere Meinung vertritt als der offizielle Konsens aussieht. 

Ich rede übrigens vom Dorsch in der östlichen Ostsee. Und da lese ich in den Medien die Empfehlung für einen Fangstopp:
https://www.nordkurier.de/mecklenbu...gstopp-fuer-oestlichen-dorsch-3035650705.html


----------



## torstenhtr (30. Mai 2019)

Hier gehts aber um den Westdorsch und Selbstbeschränkungen seitens LAV MV! Soweit mir bekannt, befischen Angler an der Deutschen Küste nicht den Ostdorsch. Hat Lars auch mehrfach geschrieben. Ostdorsch ist ein anderes Thema und hier OT.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. Mai 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Hier gehts aber um den Westdorsch und Selbstbeschränkungen seitens LAV MV! Soweit mir bekannt, befischen Angler an der Deutschen Küste nicht den Ostdorsch. Hat Lars auch mehrfach geschrieben. Ostdorsch ist ein anderes Thema und hier OT.



Deshalb hab ich oben OT geschrieben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (30. Mai 2019)

.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. Mai 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Es soll vorkommen, dass jemand privat eine andere Meinung vertritt als der offizielle Konsens aussieht.


 Das darf nicht sein! Hier kommt die Aussage, dass Dein Freund - ein Biologe bei Thünen - die Aussage 



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> "Der Dorsch ist dort am Arsch. Der Temperaturanstieg macht ihn platt. In 10 Jahren nur noch in Spuren vorhanden."


 tätigt und diese hier somit als Statement von einem Thünen Mitarbeiter veröffentlicht wird.

Ich denke irgendjemand vertuscht hier etwas- oder es zeigt, dass gar nichts klar ist! So unterschiedliche Aussagen innerhalb von 24 Stunden von einem Institut werfen doch Fragezeichen auf und berechtigen sicherlich auch Kritik an der Arbeit des Institutes.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. Mai 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Also ich denke, dass hinter der Darßer Schwelle durchaus auch auf Ostdorsch geangelt wird.
> 
> 
> Sind das die gleichen Wissenschaftler, die noch vor 2 Jahren dem Ostdorsch einen sehr guten Bestand bescheinigt haben?



Mein Bekannter meinte letztens, dass er vor 5 Jahren (über den Stand vor 2 Jahren haben wir nicht gesprochen) die Entwicklung noch völlig anders eingeschätzt hätte, als sie letztendlich (zum Negativen hin) erfolgt sei. Er hätte die Entwicklung des Sauerstoffgehalts, die nur kurzfristige Wirkung von Wassereinträgen aus der Nordsee und die Reaktion der Dorsche darauf nicht so dramatisch gesehen, wie sie letztendlich eintrat.

Auch Wissenschaftler irren sich. Da werden wir auch bei der Klimaentwicklung generell noch Überraschungen erleben, egal in welche Richtung.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das darf nicht sein! Hier kommt die Aussage, dass Dein Freund - ein Biologe bei Thünen - die Aussage
> 
> tätigt und diese hier somit als Statement von einem Thünen Mitarbeiter veröffentlicht wird.
> 
> Ich denke irgendjemand vertuscht hier etwas- oder es zeigt, dass gar nichts klar ist! So unterschiedliche Aussagen innerhalb von 24 Stunden von einem Institut werfen doch Fragezeichen auf und berechtigen sicherlich auch Kritik an der Arbeit des Institutes.



Erstens: Auch ein Mitarbeiter ist eine Privatperson, die eigene Meinungen vertritt. Ich habe fachlich an diversen Punkten auch andere Meinungen als mein Arbeitgeber und sage die als Privatperson, obwohl ich offen sage, das sich bei Siemens arbeite.

Zweitens: Ich habe vom Dorsch in er östlichen Ostsee geredet.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. Mai 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Auch Wissenschaftler irren sich.



Oh sorry, auch Wissenschaftler irren sich- ob das den 400 Menschen hilft, die ihre Existenz dadurch verloren haben? Wärest Du persönlich betroffen würdest Du das auch so lasch sehen?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. Mai 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Zweitens: Ich habe vom Dorsch in er östlichen Ostsee geredet.


 Ich in diesem Fall in Bezug auf die gestrigen Aussagen auch...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (30. Mai 2019)

[


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Oh sorry, auch Wissenschaftler irren sich- ob das den 400 Menschen hilft, die ihre Existenz dadurch verloren haben? Wärest Du persönlich betroffen würdest Du das auch so lasch sehen?



Ich stamme aus der Lausitz. Da wird gerade die ganze Industrie im Umfeld der Tagebaue und Kohlekraftwerke plattgemacht. Betrifft ein paar tausend Familien. Weil Wissenschaftler behaupten, die Schließung dieser Tagebaue/Kraftwerke würde den Klimawandel verhindern. Aus meiner Sicht als Ingenieur ist das alles Quatsch und vielleicht wird die Wissenschaft in 30 Jahren verkünden, dass die Zusammenhänge doch andere waren.

Was ich sagen will: Ich bin in meinem familiären Umfeld persönlich betroffen, nur in einem anderen Zusammenhang.


----------



## torstenhtr (30. Mai 2019)

Präziser: SD22-SD24, darauf bezieht sich der ICES Advice [1]. Siehe Karte:
https://www.researchgate.net/figure...spond-to-the-western-and-SD-25_fig1_273028339

Zitat aus [1]:
"[..] *Recreational catches* of cod in the western Baltic management area are considered to consist exclusively of *WB cod*. [..]"

--

[1] http://ices.dk/sites/pub/Publication Reports/Advice/2019/2019/cod.27.22-24.pdf


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich in diesem Fall in Bezug auf die gestrigen Aussagen auch...



Dann werden wir in den kommenden Jahren ja sehen, wer Recht hat.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. Mai 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Soweit mir bekannt, befischen Angler an der Deutschen Küste nicht den Ostdorsch.



Jepp, selbst im ICES Gebiet 24 ist in den küstennahen Bereichen in der Regel bzw. überwiegend der Westdorsch anzutreffen. Die Fänge der Angler an Ostdorsch in diesem Gebiet sind in den Quoten zu verbachlässigen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. Mai 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Aber wenn das so ist, was mir ja eher eine Vermutung als tatsächlich Erkenntnis zu sein scheint, dann brauchen wir auch nicht mehr über irgend welche Selbstverpflichtungen diskutieren.



Klimawandel, weltweite Bevölkerungsentwicklung, Industry 4.0 ... alle Projektionen in die Zukunft sind Vermutungen, mit mehr oder weniger großem Wissen über die Zusammenhänge. Wir stellen aktuell die gesamte deutsche Industrie in Frage, wegen Vermutungen zur Klimaentwicklung.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (30. Mai 2019)

[


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. Mai 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Was ich sagen will: Ich bin in meinem familiären Umfeld persönlich betroffen, nur in einem anderen Zusammenhang.



Und das findest Du so richtig mein lieber Frank? Wie sieht Dein familiäres Umfeld die Situation? Akzeptabel?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich in diesem Fall in Bezug auf die gestrigen Aussagen auch...



Das musst du mir übrigens erklären: ICES fordert (laut Medien) einen kompletten Fangstopp für den Ostdorsch, sieht aber die Tendenz nicht bestandsbedrohend, oder wie hab ich das zu verstehen?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Und das findest Du so richtig mein lieber Frank? Wie sieht Dein familiäres Umfeld die Situation? Akzeptabel?



Ich hab kein Problem damit, hier mit meinem Klarnamen zu agieren: Frank Krickhahn (Gibt es nur 1 Mal und ja, das gut verkaufte Skatbuch stammt tatsächlich von mir )

Um auf deine Frage zu antworten: Ich finde das richtig, denn die Indikationen sprechen eine klare Sprache und man muss was tun, auch wenn man die Entwicklung damit vielleicht nicht aufhalten kann. Ich will hier nicht ins OT abdriften, aber gerade beim Klimawandel glaube ich nicht, dass Deutschland die Welt retten wird. Wenn aber niemand anfängt, hat man gleich verloren.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (30. Mai 2019)

Wenn man so manche Kommentare liest wäre eigentlich die Schlussfolgerung daraus ein komplettes Angelverbot in Deutschland.
Im Grunde gibt es überall auch im Binnenland keine guten Fischbestände.  (Kommt nur darauf an wie hoch man die Meßlatte hängt)

Also wäre die Konsequenz für jeden Kritiker von Fisherbandit ...Angeln einstellen.
Schont übrigens auch das Klima.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. Mai 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich hab kein Problem damit, hier mit meinem Klarnamen zu agieren: Frank Krickhahn (Gibt es nur 1 Mal und ja, das gut verkaufte Skatbuch stammt tatsächlich von mir )



Ich hatte das hier mal irgendwo gelesen und merke mir solche Dinge gerne mal, war also nicht böse gemeint- sondern einfach eine persönlichere Ansprache, da es emotionaler wirkt. Wobei ich Deine Aussage doch anzweifle, denn dafür erwähnst Du mir das Thema dann doch einmal mehr. Ich denke aus dem Grund, weil es Dich emotional berührt! Ich habe aber auch Verständnis, wenn Du das in dieser Diskussion so nicht zugeben würdest.

Jetzt aber gerne wieder zurück zum Westdorsch und zu den vom LAV MVP geforderten höheren Fangmengen für Angler (Baglimit 10). Oder jemand zeigt mir hier mit haltbaren Zahlen das Gegenteil auf.

Zum Thema "Schonzeit" und "Anglerfänge" möchte die Wissenschaft jetzt übrigens auf unsere Zahlen zurückgreifen, da hierzu aktuell keine ausreichenden Daten vorliegen. Wir Amateure...


----------



## torstenhtr (30. Mai 2019)

Frank, der Ostdorsch ist wirklich ein anderes Thema. Siehe dazu [1] auf S. 3, die Nachwuchsproduktion scheint hier weniger das Problem zu sein, aber der Konditionsfaktor der Dorsche wird immer schlechter - d.h. die scheinen in dem Gebiet nichts mehr zu fressen zu finden und zu verhungern. In diesen Gebieten werden immer mehr Sprotten gefangen, vielleicht liegt es daran.

--

[1] http://ices.dk/sites/pub/Publication Reports/Advice/2019/2019/cod.27.24-32.pdf


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. Mai 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Wenn man so manche Kommentare liest wäre eigentlich die Schlussfolgerung daraus ein komplettes Angelverbot in Deutschland.
> Im Grunde gibt es überall auch im Binnenland keine guten Fischbestände.  (Kommt nur darauf an wie hoch man die Meßlatte hängt)
> 
> Also wäre die Konsequenz für jeden Kritiker von Fisherbandit ...Angeln einstellen.



Nö. Im Binnenland kann man mit Besatzmaßnahmen gegensteuern, was halt im Meer nicht funktioniert (obwohl es auch dort bereits Ansätze gab). Mein Verein hat voriges Jahr ca. 7500 € in Besatz investiert (Barbe, Nase, Karpfen, Schleie, Hecht, Zander, Aal, Bachforelle, ...). Das ist teils sogar in den Pachtverträgen für Fließgewässer vorgeschrieben, um ein Sinken der Bestände zu vermeiden.

Ohne Besatz wird Angeln in Ballungszentren genau so ein Elite-Hobby wie die Jagd oder die Gewässer sind leer, solange Angeln laut Gesetz nur zum Zweck der Entnahme erlaubt ist. In den Niederlanden (als Beispiel) sind die Randbedingungen andere.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (30. Mai 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Nö. Im Binnenland kann man mit Besatzmaßnahmen gegensteuern, was halt im Meer nicht funktioniert (obwohl es auch dort bereits Ansätze gab). Mein Verein hat voriges Jahr ca. 7500 € in Besatz investiert (Barbe, Nase, Karpfen, Schleie, Hecht, Zander, Aal, Bachforelle, ...). Das ist teils sogar in den Pachtverträgen für Fließgewässer vorgeschrieben, um ein Sinken der Bestände zu vermeiden.
> 
> Ohne Besatz wird Angeln in Ballungszentren genau so ein Elite-Hobby wie die Jagd oder die Gewässer sind leer, solange Angeln laut Gesetz nur zum Zweck der Entnahme erlaubt ist. In den Niederlanden (als Beispiel) sind die Randbedingungen andere.



 Das erklärte Ziel der LFV und Landesregierungen ist Nachhaltigkeit ohne Besatz.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. Mai 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Frank, der Ostdorsch ist wirklich ein anderes Thema. Siehe dazu [1] auf S. 3, die Nachwuchsproduktion scheint hier weniger das Problem zu sein, aber der Konditionsfaktor der Dorsche wird immer schlechter - d.h. die scheinen in dem Gebiet nichts mehr zu fressen zu finden und zu verhungern. In diesen Gebieten werden immer mehr Sprotten gefangen, vielleicht liegt es daran.
> 
> --
> 
> [1] http://ices.dk/sites/pub/Publication Reports/Advice/2019/2019/cod.27.24-32.pdf



Ich weiß, dass der Ostdorsch ein anderes Thema ist. 

Du beschäftigst dich ja anscheinend auch intensiv mit dem Thema Dorsch. Wie ist deine Meinung zu der These , dass der Ostdorsch u.a massiv mit dem niedrigen Sauerstoff-Pegel zu kämpfen hat?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. Mai 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Das erklärte Ziel der LFV und Landesregierungen ist Nachhaltigkeit ohne Besatz.



Dazu hab ich schon mehrfach Beiträge geschrieben. Das würde auf Basis aktuell geltender Gesetze (Landes-Fischereigesetze und Tierschutz-Gesetz) unweigerlich zum "Angeln für Eliten" führen. Wenn man das will, soll man es klar sagen. In Bayern sind wir in der glücklichen Lage, zumindest in Gewässern ohne Hegepflicht (künstlich angelegt, ablassbar) relativ frei agieren zu können. Mittelfranken verhält sich bei Fließgewässern auch realitätsnah. Wer hingegen in Oberfranken mal versucht hat, ein natürliches Gewässer für einen Verein anzupachten, erlebt interessante Überraschungen, was die Anzahl genehmigter Tageskarten angeht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. Mai 2019)

Anders als in den meisten anderen Meeresgebieten sind die Fischbestände in der Ostsee sehr stark von den Umweltbedingungen abhängig. Das Problem ist, dass der durch die letzten Salzwassereinrüchen aus der Nordsee eingeströmte Sauerstoff zu schnell aufgebraucht war. Man vermutet ja, dass es an den Nährstoffeinträgen liegt. Tja, und nicht etwa der Nährstoffeintrag wird gestoppt, sondern die Fischerei...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich hatte das hier mal irgendwo gelesen und merke mir solche Dinge gerne mal, war also nicht böse gemeint- sondern einfach eine persönlichere Ansprache, da es emotionaler wirkt. Wobei ich Deine Aussage doch anzweifle, denn dafür erwähnst Du mir das Thema dann doch einmal mehr. Ich denke aus dem Grund, weil es Dich emotional berührt! Ich habe aber auch Verständnis, wenn Du das in dieser Diskussion so nicht zugeben würdest.
> 
> Jetzt aber gerne wieder zurück zum Westdorsch und zu den vom LAV MVP geforderten höheren Fangmengen für Angler (Baglimit 10). Oder jemand zeigt mir hier mit haltbaren Zahlen das Gegenteil auf.
> 
> Zum Thema "Schonzeit" und "Anglerfänge" möchte die Wissenschaft jetzt übrigens auf unsere Zahlen zurückgreifen, da hierzu aktuell keine ausreichenden Daten vorliegen. Wir Amateure...



Ich fand die persönliche Ansprache völlig ok. Ich dachte, du hättest meinen Namen vom Finkenbeiner, der kennt ihn 
Klar berührt mich das alles emotional. Das hier auszurollen, würde aber viel zu politisch werden. Wer sich wundert, wie die "Ossis" wählen, muss sich ein wenig detaillierter mit der aussichtslosen Situation beschäftigen. Soll damit hier genug sein.

Mir ist eines übrigens sehr wichtig (gilt eigentlich auch für den Finkenbeiner, der nicht mehr mit mir redet ): Ich schätze dein Engagement für die Angler sehr und in vielen Dingen legst du den Finger in die richtigen Wunden, aber wir werden unser Hobby und die Umwelt nur erhalten, wenn alle Beteiligten Kompromisse eingehen. Mein Bezirks-Fischereiverband und der Landesverband müssen ständig den Spagat zwischen Anglerinteressen, Naturschutzinteressen (ja, auch die) und dem Druck der Wirtschaft ("wir brauchen mehr Wasserkraftwerke") hinbekommen. Alles völlig verrückt, am Ende geht es doch aber um den Erhalt der Basis unseres Hobbys. Das sind die Fischbestände.

Von daher: Ich würde jederzeit mit dir ein Bier trinken.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Anders als in den meisten anderen Meeresgebieten sind die Fischbestände in der Ostsee sehr stark von den Umweltbedingungen abhängig. Das Problem ist, dass der durch die letzten Salzwassereinrüchen aus der Nordsee eingeströmte Sauerstoff zu schnell aufgebraucht war. Man vermutet ja, dass es an den Nährstoffeinträgen liegt. Tja, und nicht etwa der Nährstoffeintrag wird gestoppt, sondern die Fischerei...



Weiß man, wo der Nährstoffeintrag herkommt? Zumindest eine Tendenz?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. Mai 2019)

Vom Menschen (Landwirtschaft?)...die einzige mir bekannte Aussage zu dem Thema.


----------



## torstenhtr (30. Mai 2019)

> Du beschäftigst dich ja anscheinend auch intensiv mit dem Thema Dorsch. Wie ist deine Meinung zu der These , dass der Ostdorsch u.a massiv mit dem niedrigen Sauerstoff-Pegel zu kämpfen hat?



Dazu gibt es ein interessantes Paper [1], das ist definitiv ein Problem, mangelnde Sauerstoffkonzetration beeindrächtigt de Dorsch in allen Lebenszyklen. 



> Weiß man, wo der Nährstoffeintrag herkommt? Zumindest eine Tendenz?



Ich würd eher von mangelndem Nährstoffaustrag schreiben, schaue dir mal das Diagramm 
https://academic.oup.com/view-large/figure/10187473/fsr14502.gif an; offensichtlich hat die Frequenz der Wassereinströme nachgelassen.

--

[1] Hans-Harald Hinrichsen, Bastian Huwer, Andrejs Makarchouk, Christoph Petereit, Matthias Schaber, Rudi Voss, Climate-driven long-term trends in Baltic Sea oxygen concentrations and the potential consequences for eastern Baltic cod (_Gadus morhua_), _ICES Journal of Marine Science_, Volume 68, Issue 10, November 2011, Pages 2019–2028, https://doi.org/10.1093/icesjms/fsr145


----------



## UMueller (30. Mai 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Weiß man, wo der Nährstoffeintrag herkommt? Zumindest eine Tendenz?



Denk mal an den Großbrand in Fredericia am kleinen Belt in DK. War 2016, da ist ein Güllelager am Hafen ausgelaufen. Von über 1000 tonnen Nitrat wurde da geschrieben. Wir selbst konnten das auf Aero sehen. Der Blasentang hatte teils einen weiß/gräulich schmierigen Belag. Der Nährstoffeintrag kommt sonst aus den einmündenden Flüssen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. Mai 2019)

Die Punkte möchte ich dann auch noch einmal aufgreifen.



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg noch bei der Lobbyarbeit für "die" Angler ( ohne Auftrag oder Interessenvertreter - Wahl )


 Aha, ich wurde von unseren Mitgliedern einstimmig zum Vorsitzenden in der WiSH e.V. für die Sparte Angeln gewählt. Unsere Mitglieder sind Betriebe aus dem Angelbereich, also Kuttereigner, Angelgerätehändler, Bootsvermieter- und ANGLER! 



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Genau so fatal ist aber das Signal, das die Anglervertreter aussenden:
> 
> Zitat: "Lars Wernicke vom Wassertourismus in Schleswig-Holstein e. V. sagt zu BILD: „Wir stehen ganz klar zum Prinzip der Nachhaltigkeit. Aber der Angeltourismus verkraftet weder eine erneute Reduzierung der Tagesfangbegrenzung noch andere Beschränkungen.“"
> 
> Statt sich zu einem kompletten Fangverbot für kommerzielle Fischer und Angler zu bekennen (was der einzig sinnvolle Schritt in der östlichen Ostsee wäre), wird so ein Lobby-Bullshit verkündet. Egoismus pur. Wie beim Aal halt.


 Wie beim Aal? Nein, genau das Gegenteil! Der LAV MVP fordert Einschränkungen beim Dorsch, obwohl der Bestand in diesem Jahr im sicheren Bereich ist, beim Aal spricht man sich hingegen gegen ein Angelverbot aus (siehe Meldung DAFV). Dem Dorsch geht es aus wissenschaftlicher Sicht demnach gut (es gibt ja für den Westdorsch lediglich eine Empfehlung zur Quotenkürzung, weil die Bestände nicht so gut sind, wie vorhergesagt, aber im sicheren Bereich), der Aal steht auf der roten Liste (IUCN Rote Liste: „vom Aussterben bedroht“). Welches Signal ist also fatal? Mich bestärkt das Gefühl, dass die Angelverbände gezielt gegen den Angeltourismus und insbesondere die Kutterkapitäne arbeiten.

Ich betreibe Lobbyarbeit für ANGLER und für den Angeltourismus, also für die Interessen unserer Mitglieder. Das ist meine Aufgabe, für die ich die Verantwortung übernommen habe und führe diese Aufgabe entsprechend aus. Möchtest Du mir hieraus einen Vorwurf machen? Die Anglerverbände machen halt satzungsgemäß Lobbyarbeit für den Naturschutz, von Anglern bezahlt. Für die Fische kämpfen dann die DUH, WWF, NABU und Co. Ich denke hier ist im Interesse aller Angler ein Gegenpol erforderlich.

Meine Aussage möchte ich aber auch noch einmal erlären, da Du die anscheind nicht verstehst. Wie bereits erwähnt, sind die Bestände (fast) im grünen Bereich, wurde gestern auch so bestätigt. Die Empfehlung gibt eine Fangmenge an Dorsch vor, die Politik wird eine Fangmenge festlegen. Die Fangmenge wird (hoffentlich) dem MAP entsprechen, das ist nachhaltig. Dem habe ich also mit meiner Aussage zugestimmt! Jetzt geht es darum, diese Fangmenge zwichen den Nutzgruppen aufzuteilen. Da kämpfe ich dann für ANGLER- und jeder von Anglern entnommene Dorsch ist zudem selektiver und nachhaltiger entnommen, also im Sinne der Nachhaltigkeit.

Wo liegt jetzt Dein Problem? Es geht hierbei ausschließlich um den Westdorsch! Ich habe den Artikel nicht geschrieben, sondern wurde lediglich um eine Stellungnahme aus der Sicht der WiSH e.V. zum ICES Advice von der BILD gebeten.


----------



## Laichzeit (30. Mai 2019)

So gut steht es um den Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee auch nicht. Es braucht endlich wieder starke Jahrgänge. Falls da nichts mehr über dem Niveau der letzten beiden Jahre kommt, sieht es schon in drei Jahren ziemlich düster aus.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. Mai 2019)

Wenn die Vorhersagen und die IST- Zahlen denn stimmen... Könnte aber so oder so aussehen. Wir nehmen die Zahlen, die vorliegen. Das ist eine Empfehlung für 2020, die sicherlich auch so ähnlich beschlossen wird und somit aufgeteilt werden muss. Nächstes Jahr sehen wir dann weiter...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich betreibe Lobbyarbeit für ANGLER und für den Angeltourismus, also für die Interessen unserer Mitglieder. Das ist meine Aufgabe, für die ich die Verantwortung übernommen habe und führe diese Aufgabe entsprechend aus. Möchtest Du mir hieraus einen Vorwurf machen? Die Anglerverbände machen halt satzungsgemäß Lobbyarbeit für den Naturschutz, von Anglern bezahlt. Für die Fische kämpfen dann die DUH, WWF, NABU und Co. Ich denke hier ist im Interesse aller Angler ein Gegenpol erforderlich.



Warum muss ein Lobbyist für Angler zwangsläufig den Naturschutz aus den Augen verlieren? Und warum müssen Naturschützer immer Gegner von Naturnutzern sein? Vernagelte Idioten gibt es auf allen Seiten, aber wenn man die ausklammert, muss es doch möglich sein, zusammenzuarbeiten. Die Ziele sind, abseits der Hardliner, fast die gleichen.

Ich fände es gut, wenn du keine unverrückbaren Forderungen aufstellen würdest, sondern Flexibilität zeigen würdest, wenn sich alle Betroffenen bewegen. Das entspricht halt meiner Position, auch beim Aal: Schutz gern, aber nicht einseitig zu Ungunsten der Angler.



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Meine Aussage möchte ich aber auch noch einmal erlären, da Du die anscheind nicht verstehst. Wie bereits erwähnt, sind die Bestände (fast) im grünen Bereich, wurde gestern auch so bestätigt. Die Empfehlung gibt eine Fangmenge an Dorsch vor, die Politik wird eine Fangmenge festlegen. Die Fangmenge wird (hoffentlich) dem MAP entsprechen, das ist nachhaltig. Dem habe ich also mit meiner Aussage zugestimmt! Jetzt geht es darum, diese Fangmenge zwichen den Nutzgruppen aufzuteilen. Da kämpfe ich dann für ANGLER- und jeder von Anglern entnommene Dorsch ist zudem selektiver und nachhaltiger entnommen, also im Sinne der Nachhaltigkeit.



Werden die Bestände auch nächstes Jahr im grünen Bereich sein oder hangelt sich die Politik hier am Limit von Jahr zu Jahr? Mein Verständnis von Nachhaltigkeit ist längerfristige Stabilität. Wenn man die im Blick hat, ist alles ok, nur habe ich das so noch nirgends gelesen/verstanden.



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wo liegt jetzt Dein Problem? Es geht hierbei ausschließlich um den Westdorsch! Ich habe den Artikel nicht geschrieben, sondern wurde lediglich um eine Stellungnahme aus der Sicht der WiSH e.V. zum ICES Advice von der BILD gebeten.



Deine Aussage kommt rüber wie "Egal wie es um den Bestand bestellt ist, eine Absenkung der Quote ist inakzeptabel". Das wäre Lobbyismus ohne Augenmaß. Vielleicht habe ich dich aber auch falsch verstanden.

Wenn du dich gleichzeitig für die Existenzsicherung der Küstenfischer und für Nachhaltigkeit einsetzen willst, ist der Konflikt vorprogrammiert. Das ist aus meiner Sicht nur durch Forderungen nach staatlicher Stützung der Fischer bei Verdienstausfällen aufgrund Bestandsschutz auflösbar. Das hilft der jungen Generation nicht, aber zumindest denjenigen, die altersbedingt keine Alternative mehr haben. Dass die betroffenen Leute mir bei solchen Aussagen an die Gurgel gehen würden, ist mir klar. Eine andere Idee hab ich aber leider nicht. Da sind wir dann wieder beim Thema Politik und regionale Perspektiven.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. Mai 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Warum muss ein Lobbyist für Angler zwangsläufig den Naturschutz aus den Augen verlieren? Und warum müssen Naturschützer immer Gegner von Naturnutzern sein?



Ich habe in meinem Posting nicht von Gegnern gesprochen, sondern das die für Fische kämpfen und wir für Angler. Lobbyarbeit halt. Sollte sich ein gemeinsamer Nenner finden, würde ich niemals ein Gespräch ablehnen. Gegner werden das bei IDeologie und Willkür....




Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich fände es gut, wenn du keine unverrückbaren Forderungen aufstellen würdest, sondern Flexibilität zeigen würdest, wenn sich alle Betroffenen bewegen.


 Das hat nichts mit unverrückbaren Forderungen zu tun. Ich verhandle beruflich seit über 20 Jahren in meinem normalen Job, davon viele, viele Jahre für einen großen Konzern und klappern gehört zum Handwerk. Dazu gehört erst einmal Rückgrat und seine Position vertreten. Einer meiner Kritikpunkte am LAV- bevor überhaupt etwas bekannt war, schon einmal Zugeständnisse machen. Würde ich das im Job einmal machen, wäre ich vermutlich schon hauptberuflich bei der WiSH...



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das entspricht halt meiner Position, auch beim Aal: Schutz gern, aber nicht einseitig zu Ungunsten der Angler.


 Die Selbstbeschränkung (und der Zeitpunkt der Veröffentlichung) des LAV ist aber zu Ungunsten von uns Anglern!



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Werden die Bestände auch nächstes Jahr im grünen Bereich sein oder hangelt sich die Politik hier am Limit von Jahr zu Jahr? Mein Verständnis von Nachhaltigkeit ist längerfristige Stabilität. Wenn man die im Blick hat, ist alles ok, nur habe ich das so noch nirgends gelesen/verstanden.


 Genau das ist doch das Ziel des MAP und entsprechend werden die Quoten angepasst. 

Nachhaltige Fischerei bedeutet nach der CFP (MAP), dass nur in einem Umfang gefischt wird, der das Nachwachsen der Bestände nicht gefährdet und langfristig hohe Erträge sichert. Um nachhaltiges Fischen gewährleisten zu können, muss eine Höchstmenge festgelegt werden, die den Beständen Jahr für Jahr entnommen werden kann und die Populationsgrößen auf dem Niveau maximaler Produktivität erhält, der sogenannte „höchstmöglicher Dauerertrag“ (MSY – maximum sustainable yield).



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Deine Aussage kommt rüber wie "Egal wie es um den Bestand bestellt ist, eine Absenkung der Quote ist inakzeptabel". Das wäre Lobbyismus ohne Augenmaß. Vielleicht habe ich dich aber auch falsch verstanden.



Habe ich ja versucht zu erklären- es geht um die Verteilung der festgelegten Quoten auf uns Nutzer. Das hat direkt nicht mit der Gesamtentnahme zu tun. Jeder den Anglern zugesprochene Dorsch hilft dem Bestand!



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wenn du dich gleichzeitig für die Existenzsicherung der Küstenfischer und für Nachhaltigkeit einsetzen willst, ist der Konflikt vorprogrammiert. Das ist aus meiner Sicht nur durch Forderungen nach staatlicher Stützung der Fischer bei Verdienstausfällen aufgrund Bestandsschutz auflösbar. Das hilft der jungen Generation nicht, aber zumindest denjenigen, die altersbedingt keine Alternative mehr haben. Dass die betroffenen Leute mir bei solchen Aussagen an die Gurgel gehen würden, ist mir klar. Eine andere Idee hab ich aber leider nicht. Da sind wir dann wieder beim Thema Politik und regionale Perspektiven.


 Wir sitzen mit den Küstenfischern in einem Boot und die meisten halten das Baglimit für albern und schwachsinnig. Häufig wird einfach vergessen, dass die Fischer auch Menschen sind und nur ihrem Job nachgehen und die Existenz sichern. Das sind in der Regel feine Leute und gute Menschen, schwarze Schafe gibt es überall.

Fakt ist, dass fast jeder bei einer ausreichenden Abwrackprämie sofort aufhören würde. Der Ball liegt bei der Politik. Würde aber übrigens dem Bestand nichts bringen, da der MSY zählt. Und wenn nur ein Trawler übrig wäre...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Würde aber übrigens dem Bestand nichts bringen, da der MSY zählt. Und wenn nur ein Trawler übrig wäre...



Jepp, das ist das eigentliche Drama.


----------



## Laichzeit (30. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wenn die Vorhersagen und die IST- Zahlen denn stimmen... Könnte aber so oder so aussehen. Wir nehmen die Zahlen, die vorliegen. Das ist eine Empfehlung für 2020, die sicherlich auch so ähnlich beschlossen wird und somit aufgeteilt werden muss. Nächstes Jahr sehen wir dann weiter...



Weiter sehen kann man eigentlich jetzt schon bis grob 2022, da bis da hin wegen den letzten beiden schwachen Jahrgängen noch überwiegend von der jetzt vorhandenen Substanz gelebt werden muss.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. Mai 2019)

Wenn denn die Zahlen stimmen...letztes Jahr hieß es doch noch, knapp 50.000 Tonnen SSB, jetzt weniger als die Hälfte beim Bestand.  Die Begründung für die Differenz ist, dass man den starken Jahrgang 2016 um mehr als 50% überschätzt hat. Wenn das die Größenordnung ist, in der die Vorhersage falsch ist, kann ich meine persönliche Schlussfolgerung ziehen und zugleich die Frage stellen, wie  zutreffend in diesem Jahr die 21Kt sind. Illegale Fischerei? Wohl kaum, denn wie sollen 30 Kt an den Büchern der Genossenschaften, Spediteuren etc. vorbei laufen können? 

Falsche Zahlen? Für mich wahrscheinlicher! Wer sagt mir denn, dass die jetzigen Vorhersagen wirklich besser und zuverlässiger sind?

Ich bin ja nun wirklich verdammt häufig auf der Ostsee unterwegs. Die Dorsche stehen in meinen Augen in diesem Jahr sehr, sehr konzentriert, also noch konzentrierter als in der Vergangenheit erlebt.

Nur ein Beispiel aus Mai 2019, Ich habe in der Nähe der Sagasbank bei uns gefischt. Der Spot war keine 50m x 50 m groß. Warst Du vorbei, war das Echolot leer und es tat sich nichts an den Ruten. Im Spot hieß es Köder runter, Rute krumm. Die Strömung hat dann um 10° gedreht und der Fisch war weg. Wenn die also ihre Erprobungen durchführen und nur ein paar Meter neben den Spots fischen, sind die Fänge schlecht. So geht es vielen Anglern. Viele Spots auf meinem Plotter aus den letzten Jahren sind nicht mehr fängig, dafür Stellen, die vorher nie einen Fisch gebracht haben. Hat sich das Verhalten der Dorsche verändert? Hat sich die Ostsee so schnell verändert? Wenn wir heute auf der Sagasbank nicht mehr mit Wattis auf Platte angeln können, weil die Dorsche schneller am Köder sind und wir dort früher (fast) keine Dorsche gefangen haben- was ändert sich denn gerade und in welcher Geschwindigkeit? Wann erhalten wir hierzu Antworten?

Fakt ist, dass die Fänge der Fischerei beim Westdorsch nicht mit den Zahlen der Wissenschaft übereinstimmen. Die haben Touren mit 50 Tonnen Dorsch in einem Hol. Dorsch ist vorhanden, die Fischerei und die Angler sind erfolgreich wie seit Jahren nicht mehr. 

Es sind die Zahlen, mit denen wir rechnen müssen und die Datengrundlage für die Politik. Ja, es sind auch die besten Zahlen, die zur Verfügung stehen. Aber deshalb sind die nicht unbedingt gut oder richtig. Wenn mein Sohn eine 4 in Mathe nach Hause bringt, ist und bleibt es eine Vier- auch wenn es die beste Arbeit der Klasse wäre, ist es nur ausreichend, aber nicht gut.

Sind die Methoden zur Jahrgangsbestimmung eigentlich korrekt? Wenn wir beim 2016'er Jahrgang eine Spanne bei den größen von 18 bis 55cm haben? Wie ist das wissenschaftlich zu erklären? Ab welcher Größe oder welchem Alter sind denn die Dorsche in diesem Jahr geschlechtsreif, wenn die Jahrgänge solche Spannen haben?

Verdammt viele offene Fragen finde ich. Eventuell sollte man hier die Gelder für die Forschung erhöhen, um möglichst schnell bessere Antworten in diesem Bereichen zu liefern. Das Thema ist einfach zu wichtig und die Wissenschaft benötigt anscheinend noch mehr Unterstützung, um bessere Ergebnisse zu liefern.

Oder liegt es an den Anforderungen der Studien, die die Politik vorgibt? Erst einmal vertraue ich (naiv?) der Neutralität der Wissenschaft. Die machen ihren Job, nämlich so wie Fischer und Angelkutterkapitäne.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. Mai 2019)

Und nur mal so- hier ein Bericht zum Thema. Ich muss mir nur das Foto im Zusammenhang zum Inhalt des Berichtes angucken...

https://www.nordkurier.de/mecklenbu...gstopp-fuer-oestlichen-dorsch-3035650705.html


----------



## Laichzeit (31. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Falsche Zahlen? Für mich wahrscheinlicher! Wer sagt mir denn, dass die jetzigen Vorhersagen wirklich besser und zuverlässiger sind?


Denke ich auch. Bei der Jahrgangsstärke wird ein 95% Konfidenzintervall angegeben und die aktuelle Schätzung liegt ungefähr an der unteren Grenze vom 2018er Wert. Rein von der Statistik gesehen liegt schon eines von 20 Ergebnissen außerhalb von diesem Bereich. Dazu kommen dann die methodischen Fehler, wie die sich ändernde Verteilung der Dorsche. 
Häufigere Beprobungen und größere Zeiträume liefern normalerweise exaktere Ergebnisse und die Bestandsschätzungen werden mit zunehmendem Alter besser, bis die Fische zu stark ausgedünnt sind. Deshalb dürften die neueren Zahlen deutlich genauer sein.



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass die Fänge der Fischerei beim Westdorsch nicht mit den Zahlen der Wissenschaft übereinstimmen. Die haben Touren mit 50 Tonnen Dorsch in einem Hol. Dorsch ist vorhanden, die Fischerei und die Angler sind erfolgreich wie seit Jahren nicht mehr.


Sie würden ihre Netze nicht auswerfen, wenn es nichts zu holen gäbe. Das ist der Knackpunkt, weshalb wissenschaftliche Daten selten zum gefühlten Bestand passen. Beim Ostdorsch ist es das Selbe. Die Fischer fangen dort auch noch Dorsch. Andererseits ist es unglaublich schwierig, überhaupt ein "normal" für den Dorsch festzusetzen, da die Mengen immer schon stark schwankten. Im Bericht geht übrigens etwas unter, dass die Mindestbiomasse Blim auch beinahe halbiert wurde. So ändert sich alle paar Jahre, was man zu wissen geglaubt hat.


----------



## UMueller (31. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Und nur mal so- hier ein Bericht zum Thema. Ich muss mir nur das Foto im Zusammenhang zum Inhalt des Berichtes angucken...
> 
> https://www.nordkurier.de/mecklenbu...gstopp-fuer-oestlichen-dorsch-3035650705.html



Ein geangelter Dorsch. Natürlich rein zufällig ausgewählt das Foto. Kann das alles nicht mehr glauben.


----------



## geomas (31. Mai 2019)

UMueller schrieb:


> Ein geangelter Dorsch. Natürlich rein zufällig ausgewählt das Foto. Kann das alles nicht mehr glauben.



Ich glaube, Du hast (Ihr habt) ein falsches Bild von der Arbeit in Zeitungsredaktionen.
Eure* Zeilen lesen sich, als ob Ihr glaubt, daß die Redaktion bewußt gegen die Angler und für die Fischer arbeitete.
Es gibt unter Journalisten (und in den Zeitungsverlagen) sicher auch Angelgegner, aber die fragliche Bildauswahl als bewußte Aktion gegen die Angelei zu deuten ist komplett daneben.

*) ich beziehe mich auf Eure Beiträge, UMueller und Fisherbandit1000


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. Mai 2019)

Wenn man sich den Faden nach der Veröffentlichung des aktuellen ICES Berichtes den Faden nochmal durchliest,  dann muss man einerseits schmunzeln, es hat aber auch einen bitteren Beigeschmack.

Ja die Unterfischung hat uns den Schlamassel wohl eher nicht beigebracht.  Die Wissenschaftler haben in den letzten Seiten gerade auch wieder deutlich an Ansehen verloren. Wachstumsdepresseion?  

Ja und  die Kurve,  die steil nach oben geht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wenn es nicht so traurig wäre.......


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (31. Mai 2019)

.


----------



## Grünknochen (31. Mai 2019)

Das Leben am Abgrund hat schon seine speziellen Reize. Der Kampf um die letzten Millimeter bis zum ''point of no return'' wird jedenfalls mit großer Leidenschaft geführt...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (31. Mai 2019)

ich denke


geomas schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Du hast (Ihr habt) ein falsches Bild von der Arbeit in Zeitungsredaktionen.
> Eure* Zeilen lesen sich, als ob Ihr glaubt, daß die Redaktion bewußt gegen die Angler und für die Fischer arbeitete.
> Es gibt unter Journalisten (und in den Zeitungsverlagen) sicher auch Angelgegner, aber die fragliche Bildauswahl als bewußte Aktion gegen die Angelei zu deuten ist komplett daneben.
> 
> *) ich beziehe mich auf Eure Beiträge, UMueller und Fisherbandit1000



 Ich denke eher Du unterschätzt die Wirkung von Fotos auf die Bürger. "Die Macht der Bilder"
Journalisten habe diesbezüglich auch eine gewisse Verantwortung. 
Mag sein, dass manche Journalisten für Gewisse Themen dies Laienhaft handhaben. 
Dran glauben tue ich es aber nicht. Es sei denn Praktikanten waren am Werk.
Von daher ist es mal nicht komplett daneben.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (31. Mai 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Das Leben am Abgrund hat schon seine speziellen Reize. Der Kampf um die letzten Millimeter bis zum ''point of no return'' wird jedenfalls mit großer Leidenschaft geführt...



German Hysterie.


----------



## Grünknochen (31. Mai 2019)

Ich würd' gerade dann, wenn's um Fischerei geht, als neutrale Alternative ein Photo vom Ferienhaus auf Ibiza vorschlagen. Oder wie wär's mit nem Bild ''Matterhorn bei Sonnenaufgang''...


----------



## Grünknochen (31. Mai 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> German Hysterie.



Auf jeden Fall. Wie beim Klima auch... Alles prima in Lima...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (31. Mai 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Ich würd' gerade dann, wenn's um Fischerei geht, als neutrale Alternative ein Photo vom Ferienhaus auf Ibiza vorschlagen. Oder wie wär's mit nem Bild ''Matterhorn bei Sonnenaufgang''...


Als Deokrationsbild? Warum nicht?  

Man sollte den Journalisten fragen unter welcher Kategorie das Bild fällt.  

Zitat:"In der Folge beeinflussen Bilder dann auch die Wahrnehmung und Bewertung von Botschaften: Da wir Bilder rascher als Text wahrnehmen und sie uns in eine bestimmte Stimmung versetzen, haben sie großen Einfluss darauf, wie wir den geschriebenen oder gesprochenen Text aufnehmen und verstehen. Hinzu kommt, dass Bilder äußerst einprägsam sind."

https://www.result.de/welche-rolle-spielen-bilder-in-der-medienberichterstattung/


----------



## Naturliebhaber (31. Mai 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> German Hysterie.



Das hat mit Hysterie alles nichts zu tun, sondern mit der Erkenntnis, dass sich gerade einige Eckpfeiler der Wirtschaft radikal ändern. Das betrifft die Fischerei aufgrund zusammenbrechender Ressourcen genau so wie die Landwirtschaft (das Sterben der kleinbäuerlichen Betriebe hat im Prinzip rein ökonomische Gründe, weil Dinge wie Ferkelkastration, Schredderverbote für männliche Küken, verschärfte Naturschutzgesetzgebungen etc. nur noch von biologisch arbeitenden Unternehmen, die nur in wirtschaftlich starken Regionen funktionieren, oder Großkonzernen finanziell leistbar sind), die Autozulieferer (Schaeffler hier bei mir um die Ecke, u.a. Top-Spezialist für Motorenelemente, versucht gerade herauszufinden, womit man im E-Auto-Zeitalter Geld verdienen kann. Da hängen mehr als 90.000 Arbeitsplätze dran) oder die Kraftwerksbranche (https://www.br.de/nachrichten/wirtschaft/siemens-will-kraftwerkssparte-ausgliedern,RPnjIUi).

In 20 Jahren werden ganze Branchen verschwunden sein und ich bin mir sicher, dass die Küstenfischerei dabei sein wird. Andere Branchen werden wiederum massiv an Bedeutung gewinnen (IT, Biotechnologie, Nanotechnologien etc.). Auch in der Landwirtschaft wird sich viel tun, Stichworte Aquakulturen und Gentechnik (ja, ich kenne die Vorbehalte und bin selbst Skeptiker, aber das wird kommen). Der Mann meiner Nichte arbeitet hier: https://infarm.com/de/ Israelische Firma, die aktuell von Investoren heftig umworben wird, da man in diesem Konzept massives Potential sieht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (31. Mai 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das hat mit Hysterie alles nichts zu tun, sondern mit der Erkenntnis, dass sich gerade einige Eckpfeiler der Wirtschaft radikal ändern. Das betrifft die Fischerei aufgrund zusammenbrechender Ressourcen genau so wie die Landwirtschaft (das Sterben der kleinbäuerlichen Betriebe hat im Prinzip rein ökonomische Gründe, weil Dinge wie Ferkelkastration, Schredderverbote für männliche Küken, verschärfte Naturschutzgesetzgebungen etc. nur noch von biologisch arbeitenden Unternehmen, die nur in wirtschaftlich starken Regionen funktionieren, oder Großkonzernen finanziell leistbar sind), die Autozulieferer (Schaeffler hier bei mir um die Ecke, u.a. Top-Spezialist für Motorenelemente, versucht gerade herauszufinden, womit man im E-Auto-Zeitalter Geld verdienen kann. Da hängen mehr als 90.000 Arbeitsplätze dran) oder die Kraftwerksbranche (https://www.br.de/nachrichten/wirtschaft/siemens-will-kraftwerkssparte-ausgliedern,RPnjIUi).
> 
> In 20 Jahren werden ganze Branchen verschwunden sein und ich bin mir sicher, dass die Küstenfischerei dabei sein wird. Andere Branchen werden wiederum massiv an Bedeutung gewinnen (IT, Biotechnologie, Nanotechnologien etc.). Auch in der Landwirtschaft wird sich viel tun, Stichworte Aquakulturen und Gentechnik (ja, ich kenne die Vorbehalte und bin selbst Skeptiker, aber das wird kommen). Der Mann meiner Nichte arbeitet hier: https://infarm.com/de/ Israelische Firma, die aktuell von Investoren heftig umworben wird, da man in diesem Konzept massives Potential sieht.



"Nur" in DE.
Aber dies ist Offtopic

Aber deswegen müssen nicht die Angler den ersten Schritt machen und das Dorschangeln einstellen oder sich reglementieren lassen während andere die Quote dafür erhöht bekommen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. Mai 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Du weisst aber schon, dass diese Grafik auf den Zahlen beruht die von der Wissenschaft berechnet und vorhergesagt wurden?
> Ich finde es durchaus legitim mal nachzufragen wie das alles sein kann.



Selbst wenn es so wäre, daß ändert nichts daran, daß einen stabilen Bestand aufzubauen, statt den ersten Hoffnungsschimmer schnellstmöglich wieder in die Pfanne zu hauen. Dazu gehört eine  gestreute Altersstruktur.

Es ändert nichts daran, daß der Blick auf die aktuelle Laicherbiomasse nur wenig Aussagekraft hat, wenn man nicht sicher sein kann, das weitere Generationen auch so positive Voraussetzungen vorfinden werden.

Mehr Gelder für die Wissenschaft tun not und das verhandeln der wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse, das permanente beugen in Folge wirtschaftlicher Interessen muss neu überdacht werden. Dabei ist es gleichgültig, ob es um Fischbestände, allgemeiner Artensterben oder um unser Klima handelt. Hier sieht man ja, wie sehr das miteinander verzahnt ist.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (31. Mai 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Aber deswegen müssen nicht die Angler den ersten Schritt machen und das Dorschangeln einstellen oder sich reglementieren lassen während andere die Quote dafür erhöht bekommen.



Das ist richtig. Solange der Kuchen nur anders verteilt, aber nicht kleiner wird, ist überhaupt nicht einzusehen, dass die Angler die Sündenböcke sind. Deshalb angle ich aktuell auch ganz entspannt weiter meine Aale.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (31. Mai 2019)

[


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (31. Mai 2019)

[


----------



## Grünknochen (31. Mai 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Als Deokrationsbild? Warum nicht?
> 
> Man sollte den Journalisten fragen unter welcher Kategorie das Bild fällt.
> 
> ...


 
Is ja mal was ganz Neues. Insbesondere für mich, der ich neben der Juristerei seit Ewigkeiten in der Welt der Medienkunst bzw. des Kommunikationsdesigns unterwegs bin.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. Mai 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Das subtile in Frage stellen von Tatsachen finde ich nicht redlich.


Ich habe die Graphik zumindest in dem Papier nicht gefunden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (31. Mai 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Is ja mal was ganz Neues. Insbesondere für mich, der ich neben der Juristerei seit Ewigkeiten in der Welt der Medienkunst bzw. des Kommunikationsdesigns unterwegs bin.



 Jetzt nimmste mich aber auf den Arm.
Das ist doch seit Jahrzehnten die Masche von Peta.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (31. Mai 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich ganz ehrlich verwirrt! Erst verteidigst Du seitenweise die Selbstverpflichtung, die ja hier immer noch Stein des Anstoßes ist, weil es einfach alle treffen muss und lässt das Verursacherprinzip außen vor und nun die persönliche Kehrtwendung.
> Verstehe mich bitte nicht falsch, ich finde es immer gut, wenn Argumente anerkannt werden.



Ich habe oben folgendes geschrieben: "Ich vermisse das Augenmaß, auf Seiten der Angler und auf seiten der Berufsfischer. ... Das erkenne ich aktuell weder von den Anglern noch von den Berufsfischern."

Selbstverpflichtung ja, aber nicht ohne Einbeziehung der Berufsfischer.


----------



## angler1996 (31. Mai 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> "Nur" in DE.
> Aber dies ist Offtopic
> 
> Aber deswegen müssen nicht die Angler den ersten Schritt machen und das Dorschangeln einstellen oder sich reglementieren lassen während andere die Quote dafür erhöht bekommen.


 Der letzte  Satz ist das dussligste "Argument" was es gibt . Es gibt Tausende  oder wieviel auch immer, die weiter an der Zigarette nuckeln, ich hab nach dem Infarkt trotzdem aufgehalten . Oder sollte ich weiter machen? andere machen das ja auch


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. Mai 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Von daher: Ich würde jederzeit mit dir ein Bier trinken.



Da habe ich bei allen uterschiedlichen Diskussionen auch kein Problem mit- jedoch müssten wir da vorher bezüglich der Marke auf einen Nenner kommen. Da bin ich nämlich sehr wählerisch... ;-)



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Dann teile uns bitte mit, ob ein Baglimit von 10 in Verbindung mit einer Schonzeit und einem höheren Mindestmaß (also die Auswirkungen der Agenda 45-0-10) weniger oder mehr Entnahme bedeutet! Bitte in Verbindung mit dem gestrigen ICES Advice. Danke!



@Testudo und @zander67 . Was ist denn jetzt mit Eurer Erklärung hierzu? Ich bin gerne bereit zu lernen....

Zur Erinnerung:



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wo bleibt denn jetzt Eure Kritik am LAV MVP? Die wollen ein Baglimit von 10 Dorschen pro Angler pro Tag, also eine deutiche Erhöhung und wir lediglich keine neue Beschränkungen. Ziemlich einseitig Eure Kritik!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. Mai 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ich habe die Graphik zumindest in dem Papier nicht gefunden.



Ne, da nicht- die habe ich erstellt aus den ICES Zahlen, Stand 31.05.2018. Die Quelle der Grafik ist somit Anglerdemo bzw. WiSH e.V., Datengrundlage habe ich ja bereits benannt....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (31. Mai 2019)

[


----------



## Grünknochen (31. Mai 2019)

Kopfschüttel:
Nix auf den Arm nehmen. Es ist so. Wenn Du die Seite www.hmkv.de aufrufst und den Menuepunkt Team anklickst, findest Du unter ''Vorstand-1.Vorsitzender'' eine Person, bei der alles dafür spricht, dass sie mit der meinigen identisch ist. Und machst Du Gleiches bei www.pan-forum.de, stößt Du erstens auf interessante Infos zur Historie, bei der Du unvermeidbar meinen Vater entdeckst. Zweitens ist ein Blick in die Personalstruktur der Stiftung PAN interessant. Seit Ewigkeiten bedeutet also von Kindesbeinen an...

Angeln ist für mich also sowas wie Entspannung, Ausgleich und Rückzugspunkt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (31. Mai 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Kopfschüttel:
> Nix auf den Arm nehmen. Es ist so. Wenn Du die Seite www.hmkv.de aufrufst und den Menuepunkt Team anklickst, findest Du unter ''Vorstand-1.Vorsitzender'' eine Person, bei der alles dafür spricht, dass sie mit der meinigen identisch ist. Und machst Du Gleiches bei www.pan-forum.de, stößt Du erstens auf interessante Infos zur Historie, bei der Du unvermeidbar meinen Vater entdeckst. Zweitens ist ein Blick in die Personalstruktur der Stiftung PAN interessant. Seit Ewigkeiten bedeutet also von Kindesbeinen an...
> 
> Angeln ist für also sowas wie Entspannung, Ausgleich und Rückzugspunkt...



Es bezog sich auf Deinen Kommentar: "Is ja mal was ganz Neues."


----------



## Naturliebhaber (31. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Da habe ich bei allen uterschiedlichen Diskussionen auch kein Problem mit- jedoch müssten wir da vorher bezüglich der Marke auf einen Nenner kommen. Da bin ich nämlich sehr wählerisch... ;-)



O ha, das läuft dann hoffentlich nicht auf Jever raus ...  

Wir Franken sind, was Bier angeht, recht verwöhnt. Hab hier 300 Brauereien in der Gegend, eine besser als die andere ... und nachwievor viele im Familienbetrieb. https://www.franken-bierland.de/brauereien/


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. Mai 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> O ha, das läuft dann hoffentlich nicht auf Jever raus ...
> 
> Wir Franken sind, was Bier angeht, recht verwöhnt. Hab hier 300 Brauereien in der Gegend, eine besser als die andere ... und nachwievor viele im Familienbetrieb. https://www.franken-bierland.de/brauereien/



Becks .

Da ich Franken beruflich zu Hause bin (Automobilindustrie, deshalb schmunzeln ich immer ein wenig über Deine Links zu Schaeffler, da ich denke, die Hintergründe besser beurteilen zu können...), kenne ich viele der Brauereien, da ich mit Kunden desöfteren Besichtigungen in Brauereien durchführe. Viele Sorten kann man trinken, jedoch bleibe ich bei Becks und Flensburger. Flensburger hat den Vorteil, dass ich beim Biertrinken auf dem Sofa gleichzeitig Naturschützer bin.

Flens Stranggut Aktion https://www.flens.de/strandgut/  Damit tue ich mehr für den Naturschutz, als viele Angler zusammen 

Jetzt aber gerne wieder zurück zum Thema, damit @zander67 und @Testudo noch meine Fragen beantworten können.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ne, da nicht- die habe ich erstellt aus den ICES Zahlen, Stand 31.05.2018. Die Quelle der Grafik ist somit Anglerdemo bzw. WiSH e.V., Datengrundlage habe ich ja bereits benannt....


Oh,  sieht gar nicht so aus, dann liefer mal die Daten nach, in denen ICES eine solche Tendenz mit Datum vom 31.05.2018 prognostiziert hat und warum finden die dann keinen Einfluss in deren Papier?
 Nur um mal zu verifizieren, wo hier der Fehler liegt ob bei der Wissenschaft oder Anglerdemo.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (31. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Da ich Franken beruflich zu Hause bin (Automobilindustrie, deshalb schmunzeln ich immer ein wenig über Deine Links zu Schaeffler, da ich denke, die Hintergründe besser beurteilen zu können...),



Ist mein ehemaliger Arbeitgeber, 8 Jahre lang. Bin also auch Insider.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. Mai 2019)

So klein ist die (Internet) Welt...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. Mai 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Oh,  sieht gar nicht so aus, dann liefer mal die Daten nach, in denen ICES eine solche Tendenz mit Datum vom 31.05.2018 prognostiziert hat und warum finden die dann keinen Einfluss in deren Papier?



Stelle ich sofort ein, wenn Du endlich meine Fragen zum LAV MVP beantwortest. Soll ich die noch einmal wiederholen?

Ich habe den Link hier...


----------



## zander67 (31. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Becks .
> 
> Jetzt aber gerne wieder zurück zum Thema, damit @zander67 und @Testudo noch meine Fragen beantworten können.


Du solltest vielleicht etwas weniger Becks trinken, Du stellst immer wieder die selben Fragen.
Deine Frage wurde schon, jedenfalls von mir, mit #29 und #268 beantwortet.
Es nützt nicht Fragen immer wieder zu widerholen, nur weil einem die Antworten nicht passen.
Das geht dann hier noch tagelang so weiter, dass Du mit dieser Selbstbeschränkung vom LAV MV nicht zufrieden bist, hast Du ja nun deutlich zum Ausdruck gebracht.
Du wirst Dich einfach mit der Tatsache abfinden müssen, dass Verbände / Angler mit eigenen Vorschlägen um die Ecke kommen,
die auch mal mit Deinen Ansichten kollidieren.

VG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Stelle ich sofort ein, wenn Du endlich meine Fragen zum LAV MVP beantwortest. Soll ich die noch einmal wiederholen?
> 
> Ich habe den Link hier...


Echt so ein Kindergarten? Puh. Und meine Frage zu den Bestandsreduktion durch den Verzicht, der Angler? Da hättest du so eine abenteuerliche Rechnung.

Jede Aktion, die ein Augenmerk auf den gefährdeten Bestand lenkt ist wünschenswert. Und 10 Dorsche über 45 cm kann ich nur entnehmen, wenn ich sie auch fange. Also alles gut. Mir fehlt


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. Mai 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Echt so ein Kindergarten?


 Kindergarten? Deine haltlosen Angriffe gegen jeden unserer Schritte sehe ich eher als Kindergarten an- und wenn man Dich dann bittet endlich mal klar die Angriffe/ Aussagen zu verteidigen, kommst Du mit allem, nur nicht mit Fakten!



Testudo schrieb:


> Jede Aktion, die ein Augenmerk auf den gefährdeten Bestand lenkt ist wünschenswert.


 Dann mache ich ja alles richtig, wenn ich mindestens ein Baglimit von 7 Dorschen für 2020 fordere, wobei das ja auf den vorherigen Seiten stark kritisiert wurde. Muss ich jetzt nicht verstehen, oder?



Testudo schrieb:


> Und 10 Dorsche über 45 cm kann ich nur entnehmen, wenn ich sie auch fange. Also alles gut. Mir fehlt



Ich fahre Sonntag morgen raus. Die 10 Dorsche garantiere ich Dir innerhalb von 2 Stunden, doch leider nicht nach meinem persönlichen Schonmaß, das liegt darüber. Denn die Dorsche an "meinen" Angelplätzen sind aktuell zu 90% alle zwischen 45cm und 48cm....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. Mai 2019)

zander67 schrieb:


> Du solltest vielleicht etwas weniger Becks trinken



So viel Becks kann ich gar nicht trinken, um diese Diskussion erträglich zu machen.



zander67 schrieb:


> Deine Frage wurde schon, jedenfalls von mir, mit #29 und #268 beantwortet.


 Da machst Du Dir das jetzt aber sehr einfach! Ich habe Deine Beiträge hier mal eingefügt.



zander67 schrieb:


> Diese Selbstbeschränkung wird keinen bzw. nur einen geringen Effekt auf den Dorschbestand haben, logisch.
> Soll vermutlich auch nur Symbolcharakter haben, gibt es ja in anderen Bereichen auch, mal zur Animation zum mitmachen, mal um Aktionismus vorzugaukeln.
> Wenn ein Mitmacheffekt angestrebt wurde, war es wenigstens ein Versuch, politisch vielleicht nicht mal so dumm.
> 
> VG





zander67 schrieb:


> Sorry für die verspätete Antwort, war zwangsweise offline.
> Mache es mal kurz.
> Bin kein Wissenschaftler, aber nach meinem Verständnis hat ein Dorsch von 45cm schon mal abgelaicht und neue "Biomasse" erzeugt.
> Ob nun immer auch gleich 7 oder 10 Dorsche über 45 cm gefangen werden bezweifle ich auch, hört sich für mich sehr theoretisch an.
> ...



Anscheinend hast Du meine Frage nicht verstanden, zumindest erkenne ich keinen Zusammenhang meiner Frage(n) im Zusammenhang mit Deinen Antworten. Deine Antworten zeigen ja doch eher einen Zuspruch für die Aktion des LAV. Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt wissen wir ja, dass die Fangmengen reduziert werden sollen, weil sich die Bestände nicht wie die Vorhersagen entwickeln. Deshalb möchte ich wissen, warum Ihr denn jetzt nicht die öffentliche Forderung des LAV MVP nach einem Baglimit von 10 Dorschen verteufelt? Das lese ich aus Deinen Beiträgen 29 und 268 nicht heraus...

Deine Aussage war ja u.a. in Bezug auf mein Statement in der BILD (Zitat)_"Wir stehen ganz klar zum Prinzip der Nachhaltigkeit. Aber der Angeltourismus verkraftet weder eine erneute Reduzierung der Tagesfangbegrenzung noch andere Beschränkungen.“"_



zander67 schrieb:


> Tolles Statement, da sendet man doch die richtigen Signale, kann jeder seinen Beitrag leisten nur wir nicht.


 D.h. bei mir ist "keine neue Beschränkung" für Angler also die falsche Botschaft, ein Baglimit von 10 Dorschen als PM des LAV MVP hingegen korrekt und richtig? Das solltest u.a. Du mir erklären.


----------



## zander67 (31. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich würden bei einer Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes die Entnahmen der Angler um ca. 1/3 zurückgehen oder anders ausgedrückt 1/3 der Angler weniger Dorsche entnehmen, also Schneider bleiben! Ist das motivierend?





Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> D.h. bei mir ist "keine neue Beschränkung" für Angler also die falsche Botschaft, ein Baglimit von 10 Dorschen als PM des LAV MVP hingegen korrekt und richtig? Das solltest u.a. Du mir erklären.





zander67 schrieb:


> Hättest doch in die Politik gehen sollen.
> Das höhere Mindestmaß und die Schonzeit lässt Du weg, so steht da nur 10 Dorsche mehr.
> Einerseits schreibst Du das Angler dann weniger fangen und jetzt ist es doch eine Erhöhung.
> Was denn nun?



Beschränke mich mal aufs kopieren.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. Mai 2019)

Fehlen weiter die Fakten- Baglimit 10 steht in der Pressemeldung! Oder soll der geneigte unwissende Leser daraus erkennen, dass eine Schonzeit und ein höheres Mindestmaß weniger Fänge als eine Erhöhung des Baglimit auf 10 bedeutet? Ist es denn weniger? Du verteidigst doch die Agenda 45-0-10 und jetzt erkläre mir doch bitte mal Dein Anglerdemo/ WiSH Bashing und Deinen Zuspruch zum LAV? Immerhin fordern wir lediglich keine neuen Beschränkungen, der LAV ein Baglimit hingegen von 10. Kann ich gerne noch 100 x wiederholen. Ich denke Du wirst weiterhin versuchen Dich rauszuwinden...Und das Du Dich plötzlich auf meine Aussagen berufst ("Grundsätzlich würden bei einer Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes die Entnahmen der Angler um ca. 1/3 zurückgehen oder anders ausgedrückt 1/3 der Angler weniger Dorsche entnehmen, also Schneider bleiben!"), dass ehrt mich- wo ich doch in Deinen Augen keine Ahnung habe. Aber wenn nichts mehr hilft, dann sind sogar meine Aussagen plötzlich brauchbar?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. Mai 2019)

Also doch Kindergarten, soll man also davon ausgehen, das der Verlauf der Kurve deiner Kreativität zuzuschreiben ist?



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Und das Du Dich plötzlich auf meine Aussagen berufst ("Grundsätzlich würden bei einer Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes die Entnahmen der Angler um ca. 1/3 zurückgehen oder anders ausgedrückt 1/3 der Angler weniger Dorsche entnehmen, also Schneider bleiben!"), dass ehrt mich- wo ich doch in Deinen Augen keine Ahnung habe. Aber wenn nichts mehr hilft, dann sind sogar meine Aussagen plötzlich brauchbar?





Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich fahre Sonntag morgen raus. Die 10 Dorsche garantiere ich Dir innerhalb von 2 Stunden, doch leider nicht nach meinem persönlichen Schonmaß, das liegt darüber. Denn die Dorsche an "meinen" Angelplätzen sind aktuell zu 90% alle zwischen 45cm und 48cm....



Lars, du als Kutterkapitän, da würde was gehen.


----------



## zander67 (31. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Fehlen weiter die Fakten- Baglimit 10 steht in der Pressemeldung! Oder soll der geneigte unwissende Leser daraus erkennen, dass eine Schonzeit und ein höheres Mindestmaß weniger Fänge als eine Erhöhung des Baglimit auf 10 bedeutet? Ist es denn weniger? Du verteidigst doch die Agenda 45-0-10 und jetzt erkläre mir doch bitte mal Dein Anglerdemo/ WiSH Bashing und Deinen Zuspruch zum LAV? Immerhin fordern wir lediglich keine neuen Beschränkungen, der LAV ein Baglimit hingegen von 10. Kann ich gerne noch 100 x wiederholen. Ich denke Du wirst weiterhin versuchen Dich rauszuwinden...Und das Du Dich plötzlich auf meine Aussagen berufst ("Grundsätzlich würden bei einer Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes die Entnahmen der Angler um ca. 1/3 zurückgehen oder anders ausgedrückt 1/3 der Angler weniger Dorsche entnehmen, also Schneider bleiben!"), dass ehrt mich- wo ich doch in Deinen Augen keine Ahnung habe. Aber wenn nichts mehr hilft, dann sind sogar meine Aussagen plötzlich brauchbar?



Der unwissende Leser ließt:
"Angler wollen nur noch Dorsche über 45 Zentimeter fangen,
Kein Dorschangeln in Schonzeiten und Heraufsetzung des Mindestmaßes.
Des Weiteren plädierten die Angler dafür, das Baglimit, also die Fangbegrenzung, in den übrigen Monaten auf zehn Fische anzuheben."

Die Bewertung nimmt der Umweltminister vor:
"Mecklenburg-Vorpommerns Umweltminister Till Backhaus (SPD) lobte auf der Versammlung das Engagement der Angler für den Schutz der natürlichen Ressourcen. "Sie sind der Beweis dafür, dass Schutz und Nutzung keine Gegensätze sein müssen. Sie setzen sich in ehrenamtlicher Tätigkeit in vielen Stunden für die Natur unseres Landes ein und tragen dazu bei, dass die vielen schönen Angelgebiete weiterhin attraktiv bleiben", sagte der Minister laut Mitteilung seines Hauses."

Und jetzt zeig mir noch, wo ich Deine Fachkompetenz anzweifle.
Viel Spaß beim suchen.


----------



## torstenhtr (31. Mai 2019)

Anbei nochmal die entsprechenden Quellen dazu:

Aussage zur Deligiertenkonferenz [1]:
[..]
Angepasst an die LAV-Agenda 45-0-10 erlegen sich die Anglerinnen und Angler selbst die Begrenzung von *Mindestmaß 45 Zentimeter* statt der derzeit erlaubten 35 auf. Nur so können die Dorsche wenigstens einmal gelaicht haben, bevor sie angelandet werden dürfen. Weiterhin favorisieren sie *Einführung einer Schonzeit des Fisches in seiner Hauptlaichzeit* in den Monaten Februar und März. Derzeit ist der Fang von 7 Tieren pro Tag erlaubt. Dies ist nicht zielführend, denn Schonzeit bedeutet, die Tiere in Ruhe laichen zu lassen, also sie in dieser Zeit nicht zu fangen. Weiterhin plädieren die Angler dafür, das Baglimit, also die *Fangbegrenzung, von derzeit 7 Dorschen pro Angler pro Tag auf 10 Fische* anzuheben. Die Entscheidung des EU-Ministerrates für die Fangrichtlinien 2020 in der Ostsee wird im Oktober 2019 erwartet.
[..]

[2] auch sehr interessant, Videobericht des NDR zur Deligiertenkonferenz, mit einem Kommentar von Brillowski.

--

[1] 28. Landesdelegiertenkonferenz der 44.000 Angler am 18. Mai in Linstow, https://www.lfvmv.de/mitteilungen.php?pp=1&id=337
[2] Angler in MV: Nur noch größere Dorsche anlanden, https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/meck...och-groessere-Dorsche-anlanden,dorsch232.html


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. Mai 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Lars, du als Kutterkapitän, da würde was gehen.



Es liegt ja nicht an den Kapitänen, sondern an den Anglern. Es gibt auf jedem Schiff in der Regel Angler, die 20 Dorsche und mehr fangen. Und auch welche, die ohne Fisch nach Hause kommen. Das ist doch völlig legitim und hängt mit der Erfahrung, aber auch mit der Ausrüstung zusammen. Ich habe über 40 Jahre Erfahrung auf der Ostsee (seit 1975) und denke einfach, dass ich schon über eine gewisse Erfahrung verfüge und manchem Touristen überlegen bin. Zudem angel ich häufig in Gebieten, wo die Kutter einfach zu tief und zu laut sind, nämlich im flaschen zwischen den Steinen. So werde ich auch am Sonntag STaberhuk bei 3 bis 5 Meter beginnen und sicherlich einige FIsche dort finden...

Kleine Schote am Rande- ich habe bei einer meiner letzten Ausfahrten auf einem Kutter dem Kapitän erzählt, wo wir es versuchen sollen- auf meine Verantwortung hin und es gab reichlich Fisch...Da war ich zwei Tage vorher mit meinem Boot.



zander67 schrieb:


> Der unwissende Leser ließt:
> "Angler wollen nur noch Dorsche über 45 Zentimeter fangen,
> Kein Dorschangeln in Schonzeiten und Heraufsetzung des Mindestmaßes.
> Des Weiteren plädierten die Angler dafür, das Baglimit, also die Fangbegrenzung, in den übrigen Monaten auf zehn Fische anzuheben."


 Genau- nur noch große Fische und davon mindestens 10 Stück. 



zander67 schrieb:


> Die Bewertung nimmt der Umweltminister vor:
> "Mecklenburg-Vorpommerns Umweltminister Till Backhaus (SPD) lobte auf der Versammlung das Engagement der Angler für den Schutz der natürlichen Ressourcen. "Sie sind der Beweis dafür, dass Schutz und Nutzung keine Gegensätze sein müssen. Sie setzen sich in ehrenamtlicher Tätigkeit in vielen Stunden für die Natur unseres Landes ein und tragen dazu bei, dass die vielen schönen Angelgebiete weiterhin attraktiv bleiben", sagte der Minister laut Mitteilung seines Hauses."


 Was aber nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat- oder was machen die an der Ostsee in Bezug auf den Dorsch an Bewirtschaftung?


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (1. Juni 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> So werde ich auch am Sonntag STaberhuk bei 3 bis 5 Meter beginnen und sicherlich einige FIsche dort finden...



Wenn du da am Ufer so nen kleinen Dicken mit Fliegenrute im Wasser rumfuchteln siehst, winke bitte mal freundlich, ist mein Kumpel ;-)
Ich bin leider wegen Wurzelentzündung ausser Gefecht, sonst würde ich auch mitfahren.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Juni 2019)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Wenn du da am Ufer so nen kleinen Dicken mit Fliegenrute im Wasser rumfuchteln siehst, winke bitte mal freundlich, ist mein Kumpel ;-)


 Hoffentlich liest der hier nicht mit . Gute Besserung!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. Juni 2019)

Till Backhaus "Sieht Fischerei vor erheblichen strukturellen Veränderungen " schreibt die Ostsee Zeitung.  Weiterhin führt er aus: "Für die Freizeitfischerei auf den Dorsch empfahl er, die Regelungen beizubehalten, da 2019 die Quotenerhöhung für die Berufsfischerei nicht vollständig auf die Freizeitfischerei umgelegt wurde."

Ich frage mich, freut ihr euch, das der Angler mal nicht benachteiligt werden soll, oder wäre es nicht an der Zeit,  um Nägel mit Köpfen zu machen und zu sagen, die Dorschbestände sollten auf Grund der kritischen Situation für ein Zeitfenster komplett geschützt werden, in der Hoffnung,  daß sich die Bestände sich erholen?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Juni 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Till Backhaus "Sieht Fischerei vor erheblichen strukturellen Veränderungen " schreibt die Ostsee Zeitung.  Weiterhin führt er aus: "Für die Freizeitfischerei auf den Dorsch empfahl er, die Regelungen beizubehalten, da 2019 die Quotenerhöhung für die Berufsfischerei nicht vollständig auf die Freizeitfischerei umgelegt wurde."
> 
> Ich frage mich, freut ihr euch, das der Angler mal nicht benachteiligt werden soll, oder wäre es nicht an der Zeit,  um Nägel mit Köpfen zu machen und zu sagen, die Dorschbestände sollten auf Grund der kritischen Situation für ein Zeitfenster komplett geschützt werden, in der Hoffnung,  daß sich die Bestände sich erholen?



Ich weiß nicht, was Backhaus wirklich denkt, aber selbst wenn er von einem kompletten Schutz überzeugt wäre, dürfte er das natürlich nicht sagen. Er ist Teil der Truppe, die die undankbare Aufgabe hat, ein wirtschaftlich nahezu totes Bundesland irgendwie am Leben zu erhalten. Nachdem sich nun wohl (endlich) die Erkenntnis durchsetzt, dass die hauptberufliche Küstenfischerei keine Zukunft hat, muss er zumindest für den Angeltourismus retten, was zu retten ist. 

Von daher ist die Forderung, die Quote für die Freizeitfischerei nicht weiter zu senken, wirtschaftsstrategisch richtig. 

Rational betrachtet wäre es für Dorsch und Wirtschaft noch viel richtiger, die kommerzielle Fischerei auf Dorsch komplett zu unterbinden und die Quote für die Freizeitfischerei gar zu erhöhen. Angeltourismus hat eine wirtschaftliche Zukunft und die damit verbundenen Entnahmemengen sind für den Bestand verkraftbar, wogegen die Küstenfischerei eh keine Zukunft hat, nachdem ja auch der Heringsbestand zusammengebrochen ist. Aber das ist Theorie und in der Praxis nicht durchsetzbar.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. Juni 2019)

Ich bin da bei dir, habe aber die Hoffnung, daß solche Dogmen aktuell nicht mehr so in Stein gemeißelt sind, wie noch vor einigen Jahren. Mit einer schlüssigen Argumentation und einer entsprechenden Gruppe Unterstützer ist heute viel mehr denkbar.

Man stelle sich vor,  eine oder gar mehrere Fachzeitschriften greifen das Thema auf, auch international könnte es Fürsprecher finden, und selbst im Naturschutzbereich halte ich das für verkäuflich.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (6. Juni 2019)

[


----------



## Rheinangler (6. Juni 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Das Schreiben ja nun hier seit Jahren nicht wenige, das dies der Weg ist. Die wirtschaftlichen Kenndaten sind eindeutig, auch wenn uns @Testudo erst kürzlich noch was von Furz und Feierstein erzählt hat, und was die Nachhaltigkeitsfaktoren angeht ebenfalls. Aber ist ja schön wenn die Einsicht siegt.
> Anglerentnahmen sollten als gesetzt gelten und wenn die Bestände es mittelfristig hergeben kann auch die kleine Küstenfischerei wieder einsetzen. Sollten wir auch an den Punkt kommen wo auch die Anglerfänge den Bestandszuwachs gefährden, dann müssen selbstverständlich auch die reglementiert werden aber eben erst wenn Einschränkungen bei den wirtschaftlich weniger wertvollen Verursachern nicht ausreichen.
> So wird hier seit Jahren argumentiert und immer finden sich dann Boardies und natürlich auch Verbände, die mit an den Haaren herbeigezogen Argumenten diese Linie untergraben. Genau das sollte aber die Strategie der Anglervertreter sein und nicht diese ständige Selbstkasteiung, denn bessere Argumente wird man nicht finden. Dafür auch noch mal mein ausdrücklicher Dank an Anglerdemo, die eben mit dieser Linie die Fahne hochhalten.




Dem ist nix hinzuzufügen!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Juni 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Das Schreiben ja nun hier seit Jahren nicht wenige, das dies der Weg ist. Die wirtschaftlichen Kenndaten sind eindeutig, auch wenn uns @Testudo erst kürzlich noch was von Furz und Feierstein erzählt hat, und was die Nachhaltigkeitsfaktoren angeht ebenfalls. Aber ist ja schön wenn die Einsicht siegt.
> Anglerentnahmen sollten als gesetzt gelten und wenn die Bestände es mittelfristig hergeben kann auch die kleine Küstenfischerei wieder einsetzen. Sollten wir auch an den Punkt kommen wo auch die Anglerfänge den Bestandszuwachs gefährden, dann müssen selbstverständlich auch die reglementiert werden aber eben erst wenn Einschränkungen bei den wirtschaftlich weniger wertvollen Verursachern nicht ausreichen.
> So wird hier seit Jahren argumentiert und immer finden sich dann Boardies und natürlich auch Verbände, die mit an den Haaren herbeigezogen Argumenten diese Linie untergraben. Genau das sollte aber die Strategie der Anglervertreter sein und nicht diese ständige Selbstkasteiung, denn bessere Argumente wird man nicht finden. Dafür auch noch mal mein ausdrücklicher Dank an Anglerdemo, die eben mit dieser Linie die Fahne hochhalten.



Was ich oben geschrieben habe wäre sinnvoll, aber es wird Theorie bleiben. Es wird praktisch nicht durchsetzbar sein, den kommerziellen Fischfang runterzufahren und gleichzeitig die Regeln für Angler zu lockern. Daher wird die Realität wohl so aussehen, dass man weiter auf Kante entnimmt und am Ende alle verloren haben.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Juni 2019)

Man sollte überlegen, ob es wirklich opportun ist, Lobbyarbeit und Marketing für Tourismusbranche und wirtschaftliche Interessen für Kutter in die Bestandsdiskussion immer wieder  einzubringen. Denn die Intention dieser Aktionen (inpliziert u.a. und auch i.e.S wie auch i.w.S. Orgisationen, Verbände, Klagen usw.) kann durchaus den Anglern helfen, muss aber auch nicht.
Bestandsschonend aber sind lobbyistisch-interessengeleitete Aktionen seitens der Angeltourismusbranche nicht per se.
Wissenschaftliche Beratung ist definiert durch Interessensautonomie, Wertneutralität und Seriosität, mit dem Ziel, dem Gemeinwohl zu dienen.
Dies unterscheidet sich trotz durchaus inhaltlich bestehenden Konnex von Beratung, die offensichtlich interessengeleitet ist, und dem Auftraggeber zu dienen hat.
Ob letztere wirkungsvoll für Angler, die nicht Auftraggeber sind, "die Fahne hochängen" kann, ist sehr fraglich. Ob sie überhaupt indirekt Anglern nützen kann, ist interessant zu beobachten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. Juni 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Das Schreiben ja nun hier seit Jahren nicht wenige, das dies der Weg ist. Die wirtschaftlichen Kenndaten sind eindeutig, auch wenn uns @Testudo erst kürzlich noch was von Furz und Feierstein erzählt hat, und was die Nachhaltigkeitsfaktoren angeht ebenfalls. Aber ist ja schön wenn die Einsicht siegt.
> Anglerentnahmen sollten als gesetzt gelten und wenn die Bestände es mittelfristig hergeben kann auch die kleine Küstenfischerei wieder einsetzen. Sollten wir auch an den Punkt kommen wo auch die Anglerfänge den Bestandszuwachs gefährden, dann müssen selbstverständlich auch die reglementiert werden aber eben erst wenn Einschränkungen bei den wirtschaftlich weniger wertvollen Verursachern nicht ausreichen.
> So wird hier seit Jahren argumentiert und immer finden sich dann Boardies und natürlich auch Verbände, die mit an den Haaren herbeigezogen Argumenten diese Linie untergraben. Genau das sollte aber die Strategie der Anglervertreter sein und nicht diese ständige Selbstkasteiung, denn bessere Argumente wird man nicht finden. Dafür auch noch mal mein ausdrücklicher Dank an Anglerdemo, die eben mit dieser Linie die Fahne hochhalten.



Es siegt nicht die Einsicht, es geht darum, einen vertretbaren Kompromiss zu finden, der eine Chance hat, den Bestand zu schützen.

Ob es da zielführend ist Mondforderungen zu  stellen, die lediglich eine Belastung anderweitiger Interessen beinhalten, ist aus meiner Sicht mindestens eine Diskussion wert. Bisher sind solche Forderungen nur dann durchgesetzt worden, wenn eine sehr starke Lobby und oder sich politische Mehrheiten dafür eingesetzt haben.

Na findest du die Fehler?

Die angeblich nicht bestandsgefährdende Anglerschaft soll weiter auf Dorsch angeln dürfen, aber die nicht den Bestand gefährdende kleine Küstenfischerei soll aussetzen? Das ist ein dermaßen unaufgeklärtes egoistisches Denken, das man an sich im Laufe der Kindheit ablegt, weil es auf Dauer nicht erfolgreich ist.

Da wir Stand heute

a) nicht umfassend erklären können, warum die Bestände so katastrophal einbrechen
b) für die Aspekte, die wir heute zu kennen glauben, keine Aussage treffen können, wann wieder so günstige Voraussetzungen auftreten wie 2016  kann man nur feststellen, das der Bestand hochgradig gefährdet ist.

Wären wir nicht so wirtschaftsorientiert, käme niemand auf die Idee, den bestand weiter zu reduzieren. Die Wirtschaftsorientierung ist auch ein weiterer kritikwürdiger Aspekt.

Es ist für das Ökosystem völlig belanglos, mit welcher Fangweise die Volkswirtschaft mehr Umsatz hat.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (6. Juni 2019)

.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Juni 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Sorry @Testudo, nichts davon habe ich geschrieben und ich bin es wirklich Leid diese Diskussion mit Dir zu führen, da Du ständig alles mögliche in ein Topf wirfst und durchschüttelst um ja nicht Tatsachen und Realitäten anerkennen zu müssen. Dabei sind die Argumente je nach Thema was wir hier gerade diskutieren mal richtig und mal falsch, das ist wirklich schizophren. Macht mir keinen Spaß mehr und bin entsprechend raus.



Verstehe ich nicht. Testudo argumentiert sehr nachvollziehbar und richtig.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. Juni 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Sorry @Testudo, nichts davon habe ich geschrieben und ich bin es wirklich Leid diese Diskussion mit Dir zu führen, da Du ständig alles mögliche in ein Topf wirfst und durchschüttelst um ja nicht Tatsachen und Realitäten anerkennen zu müssen. Dabei sind die Argumente je nach Thema was wir hier gerade diskutieren mal richtig und mal falsch, das ist wirklich schizophren. Macht mir keinen Spaß mehr und bin entsprechend raus.
> Und eine Anmerkung noch, @Naturliebhaber schreibt im selben Kontext und erhält ein like von Dir und dann kommt so etwas. Habe ich wirklich selten erlebt aber scheint ja was persönliches zu sein. Mach mal Dein Ding hier aber ich werde mich auf keinerlei Diskussion mit Dir mehr einlassen, vielleicht kannst Du ja hier dann irgendwann nur noch Unterhaltungen mit Gleichgesinnten oder im besten Fall mit Dir selbst führen.
> Viel Spaß



Gut das jeder dein Posting selbst nochmal in Augenschein nehmen kann.
Es ist definitiv nichts persönliches, es denn, du fängst bald auch an und fragst mich laufend wer ich bin. Und sollte es noch jemand wissen wollen, ich biete immer noch ein paar Zeitschriften an, die gegen ein paar Euro Spende an die Arche Stendal, verschicke. da steht dann voraussichtlich auch mein Name und meine Anschrift drauf.


----------



## torstenhtr (6. Juni 2019)

bastido, das hast du sehr gut ausgeführt 
Man sollte auch bedenken, dass es für Berufsfischer die Möglichkeit von finanziellen Hilfen aus dem EMFF gibt (im Gegensatz zu Anglern/Angelkutterbetreibern).



bastido schrieb:


> Das Schreiben ja nun hier seit Jahren nicht wenige, das dies der Weg ist. Die wirtschaftlichen Kenndaten sind eindeutig, auch wenn uns @Testudo erst kürzlich noch was von Furz und Feierstein erzählt hat, und was die Nachhaltigkeitsfaktoren angeht ebenfalls. Aber ist ja schön wenn die Einsicht siegt.
> Anglerentnahmen sollten als gesetzt gelten und wenn die Bestände es mittelfristig hergeben kann auch die kleine Küstenfischerei wieder einsetzen. Sollten wir auch an den Punkt kommen wo auch die Anglerfänge den Bestandszuwachs gefährden, dann müssen selbstverständlich auch die reglementiert werden aber eben erst wenn Einschränkungen bei den wirtschaftlich weniger wertvollen Verursachern nicht ausreichen.
> So wird hier seit Jahren argumentiert und immer finden sich dann Boardies und natürlich auch Verbände, die mit an den Haaren herbeigezogen Argumenten diese Linie untergraben. Genau das sollte aber die Strategie der Anglervertreter sein und nicht diese ständige Selbstkasteiung, denn bessere Argumente wird man nicht finden. Dafür auch noch mal mein ausdrücklicher Dank an Anglerdemo, die eben mit dieser Linie die Fahne hochhalten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (6. Juni 2019)

.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. Juni 2019)

Wenn du wirtschaftliche Aspekte einbeziehen möchtest, dann muss jedes Naturgut auch einen Preis erhalten, wie jede Emission mit ihrem Eingriff in den Naturhaushalt ihren Preis haben muss.

Es kann nicht sein, das eine Gruppe / Unternehmen sich bei Gütern bedient und die Allgemeinheit für die Kosten gerade steht. Natur, Lebensraum, Artenvielfalt  erfährt gerade eine komplett neue Bewertung

Fischbestand ist per Definition die Summe aller Fische in dem Gewässer, der Dorschbestand ist die Summe aller Dorsche in dem Gewässer. Angler kommen angeln Dorsch, schlagen ab, Bestandsreduktion fertig, da Dorsch nicht mehr im Gewässer, sondern in der Kühltasche.. 
Wie sollen Angler Fische fangen und entnehmen, ohne das es sich im Bestand niederschlägt?



bastido schrieb:


> Und wo habe ich das nun behauptet? Auch hier wieder Anmerkung s.o..



Mein Post arbeitet sich nicht nur an deinen Inhalten ab


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (6. Juni 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Natürlich kann sich die Gesellschaft, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, *dafür entscheiden eine Ressource gar nicht zu nutzen aber darum geht es hier gar nicht*.



Sei Dir da mal nicht so sicher.


----------



## Luidor (6. Juni 2019)

Nur ne Frage am Rande wurde Lars Mod-seitig gelöscht oder hat er selber die Reißleine gezogen?
Zur Sache kann und möchte ich nix beitragen, da sich ja schon seitenlang immer wieder die gleichen Argumente um die Ohren gehauen wurden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (6. Juni 2019)

.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Juni 2019)

Testudo
macht eine gesamtheitliche Betrachtung.
Wenn man seine Postings nicht als reine Antwort auf sein eigenes vorgestelltes sieht und sich vom Gedanken des scheinbar gerade Angesprochenen löst, tut man sich leichter.
Ein für sich fest überzeugter Meinungsvertreter wirkt in der Weite verkrampft, umso mehr, je enger er aufgestellt ist. Er verliert sich in der Gesamtbetrachtung, verirrt sich, verwirrt sich .... verzweifelt ...


----------



## Rheinangler (6. Juni 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Testudo
> macht eine gesamtheitliche Betrachtung.
> Wenn man seine Postings nicht als reine Antwort auf sein eigenes vorgestelltes sieht und sich vom Gedanken des scheinbar gerade Angesprochenen löst, tut man sich leichter.
> Ein für sich fest überzeugter Meinungsvertreter wirkt in der Weite verkrampft, umso mehr, je enger er aufgestellt ist. Er verliert sich in der Gesamtbetrachtung, verirrt sich, verwirrt sich .... verzweifelt ...



...an Dir ist ein Poet verloren gegangen. Du kannst einfache Dinge so wunderbar und ausgewählt verschwurbelt ausdrücken, dass der einfachere Leser dreimal lesen muss - Du Schlingel


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. Juni 2019)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> ...an Dir ist ein Poet verloren gegangen. Du kannst einfache Dinge so wunderbar und ausgewählt verschwurbelt ausdrücken, dass der einfachere Leser dreimal lesen muss - Du Schlingel



Ja und wen meint der Toni_1962 wohl dabei


----------



## bgolli (6. Juni 2019)

OMG ... da bekommt jemand in der realen Welt wohl zu wenig Aufmerksamkeit!? Zum Glück gibt es ja Foren, wo man sich hinter der Anonymität versteckt und durch provokante Posts entsprechend in Szene setzen kann. Schade, dass du in der realen Welt wohl nicht diese Beachtung erfährst ...


----------



## Fischfred (7. Juni 2019)

Hallo @all

Ich habe gerade mit Lars telefoniert, dass es sicherlich einige hier schade finden, dass er weg ist. Ich gebe mal seine Aussagen aus der Erinnerung wieder (hat er erlaubt). Lars hat seinen Account von sich aus löschen lassen, weil er den Eindruck gewonnen hat, dass die Hintergrundfarbe grün hier im AB ein wenig auf manche User abfärbt. Es gibt eine Handvoll Trolls, die fernab jeglicher Fakten wiederholend falsche Tatsachen veröffentlichen ohne nur im Ansatz von der Thematik etwas zu verstehen. Bei diesen Usern ist die Zielrichtung klar, nämlich gegen Anglerdemo, den Angeltourismus und persönlich gegen Lars. Da dieses von den Betreibern geduldet wurde, hat Lars in einer Mail um die Löschung seines Accounts gebeten. Wie man auch jetzt erkennen kann, darf von bestimmter Seite auch weiterhin ohne Konsequenzen zwischen den Zeilen beleidigt werden, einseitig wurde hingegen zensiert. Das Board lässt zeitweise die Neutralität vermissen und das ist sicherlich auch einer der Gründe, warum die Beteiligung vieler alter Hasen abgenommen hat. Schade, dass hier Fakten mittlerweile weniger zählen, als persönliche Differenzen.

Mit Petri Heil


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Juni 2019)

Fischfred schrieb:


> Hallo @all
> 
> Ich habe gerade mit Lars telefoniert, dass es sicherlich einige hier schade finden, dass er weg ist. Ich gebe mal seine Aussagen aus der Erinnerung wieder (hat er erlaubt). Lars hat seinen Account von sich aus löschen lassen, weil er den Eindruck gewonnen hat, dass die Hintergrundfarbe grün hier im AB ein wenig auf manche User abfärbt. Es gibt eine Handvoll Trolls, die fernab jeglicher Fakten wiederholend falsche Tatsachen veröffentlichen ohne nur im Ansatz von der Thematik etwas zu verstehen. Bei diesen Usern ist die Zielrichtung klar, nämlich gegen Anglerdemo, den Angeltourismus und persönlich gegen Lars. Da dieses von den Betreibern geduldet wurde, hat Lars in einer Mail um die Löschung seines Accounts gebeten. Wie man auch jetzt erkennen kann, darf von bestimmter Seite auch weiterhin ohne Konsequenzen zwischen den Zeilen beleidigt werden, einseitig wurde hingegen zensiert. Das Board lässt zeitweise die Neutralität vermissen und das ist sicherlich auch einer der Gründe, warum die Beteiligung vieler alter Hasen abgenommen hat. Schade, dass hier Fakten mittlerweile weniger zählen, als persönliche Differenzen.
> 
> Mit Petri Heil



Ich habe dazu eine eher neutrale Meinung, denn ich bin mit Lars trotz Differenzen in der Sache immer ganz gut klargekommen. Lars biegt sich da die Realität etwas passend zusammen. Er wurde gegenüber Leuten beleidigend und mit Fakten (nicht Lügen) konfrontiert, die seiner Weltsicht (und der von Anglerdemo) nicht so ganz in den Kram passten. Dass seit dem Wechsel des Betreibers im Anglerboard plötzlich mehr Objektivität eingezogen ist, als das zu Finkenbeiner-Zeiten (wobei auch Thomas viel Positives für Angler machte und macht) der Fall war, mag für manche ein Kulturschock sein, ich persönlich finde das aber gut. Solange jeder in seiner ideologischen Ecke verharrt und sich nicht mit Argumenten der Gegenseite auseinandersetzt, werden sich die Fronten weiter verhärten und nix ändert sich, jedenfalls nicht zum Besseren (wobei ja hier schon die Seiten unterschiedliche Vorstellungen haben, wie das Bessere denn aussehen soll).

Und zur Kritik, die Leute würden hier zu Grün diskutieren: Mehr oder weniger bilden die Leute im Anglerboard doch hoffentlich den Durchschnitt der Bevölkerung in Deutschland hab. Da kann es schon vorkommen, dass gelegentlich von Leuten grüne Positionen vertreten werden. Ist doch nicht schlimm und man sollte sich mit diesen Meinungen auseinandersetzen.

Schade, dass Lars das anders sieht.


----------



## zander67 (7. Juni 2019)

Fischfred schrieb:


> Hallo @all
> 
> Ich habe gerade mit Lars telefoniert, dass es sicherlich einige hier schade finden, dass er weg ist. Ich gebe mal seine Aussagen aus der Erinnerung wieder (hat er erlaubt). Lars hat seinen Account von sich aus löschen lassen, weil er den Eindruck gewonnen hat, dass die Hintergrundfarbe grün hier im AB ein wenig auf manche User abfärbt. Es gibt eine Handvoll Trolls, die fernab jeglicher Fakten wiederholend falsche Tatsachen veröffentlichen ohne nur im Ansatz von der Thematik etwas zu verstehen. Bei diesen Usern ist die Zielrichtung klar, nämlich gegen Anglerdemo, den Angeltourismus und persönlich gegen Lars. Da dieses von den Betreibern geduldet wurde, hat Lars in einer Mail um die Löschung seines Accounts gebeten. Wie man auch jetzt erkennen kann, darf von bestimmter Seite auch weiterhin ohne Konsequenzen zwischen den Zeilen beleidigt werden, einseitig wurde hingegen zensiert. Das Board lässt zeitweise die Neutralität vermissen und das ist sicherlich auch einer der Gründe, warum die Beteiligung vieler alter Hasen abgenommen hat. Schade, dass hier Fakten mittlerweile weniger zählen, als persönliche Differenzen.
> 
> Mit Petri Heil



Liest sich so ein bisschen "wer nicht für uns ist, ist gegen uns".
Gans ehrlich, ich finde die Begründung lächerlich, unterschiedliche Meinungen sollte man auch mal aushalten können.
Wenn das einem zu blöd ist, ließt man einfach nicht weiter und geht lieber angeln.

Und was sind "falsche Tatsachen"?

Schlimm ist eigentlich nur, dass jeder der eine andere Meinung hat, gleich als Troll bezeichnet wird.
Wenn das Schule macht, kann man so ein Forum auch dicht machen und jeder tauscht sich nur noch in seiner Blase aus.

VG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (7. Juni 2019)

[


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. Juni 2019)

Verschwörungstheorien - "Trolle" gegen anglerdemo - ein rausgemobbter Lobbyist , Fake News.
Es wird ja immer doller mit den Unterstellungen.

Glaube mir mal, unter der alten Führung wäre nur eine einzige Meinungsrichtung "erlaubt" gewesen.

Da will man wieder hin- ins Totalitäre???

Mensch, google mal Demokratie und freie Meinungsäußerung !

Die neue Leitung ist der Alten in sämtlichen Punkten überlegen und vorzuziehen !!


----------



## ralle (7. Juni 2019)

Irgendwie gehts gerade nicht mehr um das Thema an sich.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (7. Juni 2019)

.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Juni 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Ansonsten habe ich auf die Schnelle mal ein paar angebliche Meinungsäußerungen herausgesucht, die tatsächlich den heute schnell geäußerten Tatbestand der fake news erfüllen, da sie entweder mathematisch, wirtschaftswissenschaftlich oder biologisch völlig unhaltbar sind, will sagen tatsächlich und faktisch falsch.



Den von dir zitierten Beitrag, in dem ich https://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/bila...er-fuer-die-Fischbestaende-als-Fischerei.html verlinkte, als Fake News zu bezeichnen, ist ja wohl eine Frechheit. Der Artikel ist inhaltlich (abgesehen vom reißerischen Titel) völlig korrekt. Bloß weil das aus ideologischen Gründen nicht in deinen Schädel reingeht, ist da noch lange nichts Fake News.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (7. Juni 2019)

.


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Juni 2019)

ralle schrieb:


> Irgendwie gehts gerade nicht mehr um das Thema an sich.



Nein, gar nicht, und ich verstehe auch nicht, warum jetzt ein "Nachruf" auf Basis einer Gesprächs-"Erinnerung" sein muss, der doch den Anschein auf Vorwürfe und Nachtreten hat und somit wieder nur provoziert ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Juni 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Da gebe ich Dir ausdrücklich recht, habe den falschen Artikel verlinkt. Sorry dafür, ich werde es berichtigen.
> 
> Und ich ziehe die Entschuldigung auch gleich wieder zurück, war doch der richtige.
> 
> ...



Ja, dieses Statement ist tatsächlich von der Message her verzerrend und populistisch. Es ist aber inhaltlich nicht falsch, wenn man die Quote umrechnet (was aber, wie gesagt, Unfug ist).


----------



## torstenhtr (7. Juni 2019)

Frank, das ist ein sehr schlecht und tendenziös geschriebener Artikel. Am besten sind immer noch die Originalquellen der ICES bzw. wissenschaftliche Arbeiten zu dem Thema. 

--

OT: Lars hat sich zu sehr emotional einnehmen lassen, da sind wohl dann die Nerven durchgegangen. Auch wenn ich seine Kritik verstehe, sollte er sich überlegen vielleicht doch noch hier wieder zu schreiben. Ich denke das AB ist nach wie vor ein wichtiges Medium für die Sache.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (7. Juni 2019)

[


----------



## torstenhtr (7. Juni 2019)

Allein die Überschrift 

"*Angler schlechter für die Fischbestände als Fischerei*"

.. ist völliger Unsinn, es gibt hierzu genug Arbeiten, die hier die höhere Nachhaltigkeit des Angelns ansprechen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. Juni 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Frank, das ist ein sehr schlecht und tendenziös geschriebener Artikel. Am besten sind immer noch die Originalquellen der ICES bzw. wissenschaftliche Arbeiten zu dem Thema.
> 
> --
> 
> OT: Lars hat sich zu sehr emotional einnehmen lassen, da sind wohl dann die Nerven durchgegangen. Auch wenn ich seine Kritik verstehe, sollte er sich überlegen vielleicht doch noch hier wieder zu schreiben. Ich denke das AB ist nach wie vor ein wichtiges Medium für die Sache.




Ich fände das auch gut, wenn er hier wieder schreiben würde !


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. Juni 2019)

ralle schrieb:


> Irgendwie gehts gerade nicht mehr um das Thema an sich.



Du hast Recht,

also zurück zum Thema


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Juni 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> OT: Lars hat sich zu sehr emotional einnehmen lassen, da sind wohl dann die Nerven durchgegangen. Auch wenn ich seine Kritik verstehe, sollte er sich überlegen vielleicht doch noch hier wieder zu schreiben. Ich denke das AB ist nach wie vor ein wichtiges Medium für die Sache.



Meiner Meinung nach noch viel wichtiger: Lars muss es hinbekommen, auch bei steil geführten Diskussionen die Form zu wahren, ohne Leute vor den Kopf zu stoßen. Ich durfte 4 Jahre Personen wie Ulla Schmidt und Horst Seehofer zum Thema Gesundheitskarte beraten (IT-Perspektive). Da hab ich früh im Radio (seriöse Sender wie Bayern 5) Sachen gehört, die schlicht falsch waren (von Journalisten, die es nicht besser wussten oder halt Interessen vertraten). Trotzdem musste ich mit diesen Leuten (und anderen) immer ruhig und sachlich weitersprechen. Nur so ist Veränderung in einer Demokratie durchsetzbar.


----------



## Dorschbremse (7. Juni 2019)

Sofern ihr unbedingt drüber sabbeln müsst, macht doch bitte was im Laberbereich auf - 

ABER OHNE REISSERISCHEN TITEL BITTE


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (7. Juni 2019)

Glaube versetzt Berge ... oder auch nicht. Weitermachen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Juni 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Sofern ihr unbedingt drüber sabbeln müsst, macht doch bitte was im Laberbereich auf -
> 
> ABER OHNE REISSERISCHEN TITEL BITTE



Hast Recht. Zurück zum Thema.

Übrigens auch meinerseits ein Danke an dich für deine Art, wie du hier moderierst. Find ich super.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Juni 2019)

Thünen spricht in Person von Zimmermann jetzt übrigens Klartext: https://www.abendblatt.de/region/me...-keine-Fangstopps-fuer-Dorsch-und-Hering.html

Zitat: "Selbst wenn die Fischerei in der östlichen Ostsee eingestellt werden würden, würde sich der Dorschbestand in den nächsten sechs bis sieben Jahren nicht erholen, sagte er. Das Fischen zu beenden, sei aber das einzige, was der Mensch kurzfristig tun könne, um die Fischbestände zu erhalten"

Und er sagt noch was: "Zu völligen Fangverboten für Dorsch und Hering in der Ostsee wird es nach Ansicht des Chefs des Instituts für Ostseefischerei, Christopher Zimmermann, 2020 nicht kommen. In den vergangenen 30 Jahren sei wissenschaftlichen Empfehlungen für Fangstopps nicht einmal gefolgt worden, "


----------



## torstenhtr (7. Juni 2019)

Artikel hinter einer Paywall ..
Hier alternative Quelle:
https://www.welt.de/regionales/meck...stitut-rechnet-2020-nicht-mit-Fangstopps.html

Für den *Ost*dorsch ist das korrekt, denn die fischereiliche Sterblichkeit ist schon gering. Wird durchaus interessant wie die Länder im Osten (Polen etc.) reagieren.
Bezieht sich an der Stelle allerdings nur auf Berufsfischerei nicht Angler, der Einfluss von Anglern auf den Ostdorsch ist sehr gering (< 2%).

Interessant aber noch folgende Textpassage:
[..] Dirk Sander, meinte, die Fischer würden die nächsten fünf Jahre nicht überstehen. An die Politik gewandt sagte er: «Sie sollte den Mut haben zu sagen «Ich kann euch nicht am Leben erhalten, *dann helfe ich euch wenigstens beim Sterben*».» Die älteren Fischer sollten in Rente gehen können, den jungen der Ausstieg erleichtert werden, etwa mit Abwrackprämien für die Fischereifahrzeuge. [..]

Prinzipiell wäre es schon vorstellbar wenn die Ostsee ein reines Anglergewässer wird, bzw. nur die kleine, nachhaltige Fischerei mit einer niedrigen Quote gehalten wird.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Juni 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Artikel hinter einer Paywall ..



Komisch, hab den gerade noch frei lesen können, kann jetzt aber auch nicht mehr frei zugreifen.

Wie auch immer: Offensichtlich bezieht Thünen klar Stellung. Das finde ich schon mal gut (völlig wertungsfrei).


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. Juni 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Thünen spricht in Person von Zimmermann jetzt übrigens Klartext: https://www.abendblatt.de/region/me...-keine-Fangstopps-fuer-Dorsch-und-Hering.html
> 
> 
> Zitat: "Selbst wenn die Fischerei in der östlichen Ostsee eingestellt werden würden, würde sich der Dorschbestand in den nächsten sechs bis sieben Jahren nicht erholen, sagte er. Das Fischen zu beenden, sei aber das einzige, was der Mensch kurzfristig tun könne, um die Fischbestände zu erhalten"
> ...



Um so wichtiger wäre es,  das Menschen ihre Stimme erheben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (7. Juni 2019)

.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. Juni 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Für den *Ost*dorsch ist das korrekt, denn die fischereiliche Sterblichkeit ist schon gering. Wird durchaus interessant wie die Länder im Osten (Polen etc



Du hebst den Ostdorsch so heraus, der westliche Bestand ist mit einer vorgeschlagenen Fangquote zwischen 3.000 und 5.000 to. auch nicht wirklich erwähnenswert.


----------



## torstenhtr (7. Juni 2019)

Siehe Kommentar von Zimmermann, der bezog sich auf den Ostdorsch. Genetisch unterscheiden sich beide Bestände, als auch die aktuelle Problematik.
Natürlich sind die Fangmengen erwähnenswert. Nach Berechnung gemäß Mehrjahresplan kann die Gesamtquote für den Westdorsch im Bereich von 5205 - 11006 Tonnen liegen (siehe einleitender Text).  Um die Risiken eines erneuten schlechten Jahrgangs zu minimieren, wird der untere Wert empfohlen.
Angler entnehmen im Durchschnitt davon ~2140 Tonnen, wenn bisherige Regelungen beibehalten werden.


----------



## Laichzeit (7. Juni 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Siehe Kommentar von Zimmermann, der bezog sich auf den Ostdorsch. Genetisch unterscheiden sich beide Bestände, als auch die aktuelle Problematik.
> Natürlich sind die Fangmengen erwähnenswert. Nach Berechnung gemäß Mehrjahresplan kann die Gesamtquote für den Westdorsch im Bereich von 5205 - 11006 Tonnen liegen (siehe einleitender Text).  Um die Risiken eines erneuten schlechten Jahrgangs zu minimieren, wird der untere Wert empfohlen.
> Angler entnehmen im Durchschnitt davon ~2140 Tonnen, wenn bisherige Regelungen beibehalten werden.



Diese 2140 Tonnen sind nur der Schnitt der letzten drei Jahre und aller Wahrscheinlichkeit eine grobe Überschätzung. An sich ist das aber gar keine schlechte Sache, wenn die angenommene Fangmenge bei gleichbleibendem Baglimit höher als die Tatsächliche liegt. Was wir dann tatsächlich weniger fangen, wird nicht auf die kommerzielle Quote aufgeschlagen und kommt dem Bestand zu Gute.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (7. Juni 2019)

.


----------



## Dorschbremse (7. Juni 2019)

Meine persönlichen two Cents zur Materie- als Forenmitglied 



Testudo schrieb:


> Um so wichtiger wäre es,  das Menschen ihre Stimme erheben.



Theoretisch ja- aber...... 

Hier im Forum sind alle Gesellschaftsschichten vertreten - vom Schuhverkäufer bis zum Professor...
Der Großteil hier sucht gemeinschaftlichen Austausch oder Freundschaften im Kontext zum Hobby - in seiner Freizeit und zwar zur Entspannung (wir können im Regelfall unterstellen, dass der einzelne nachmittags bereits seine acht Stunden Maloche hinter sich gebracht hat und eigentlich Entspannung sucht). 

Jetzt sitzt dieser Tropf vorm PC und zieht sich nach und nach die Hiobsbotschaften und die Endlosdiskussionen gespickt mit unnötig vielen Fachtermini rein - was geht in ihm vor... 

A) er versucht sich einzubringen und durch Fragen in der Community zu lernen... und läuft Gefahr, von "Forenprofis" vorgeführt und abgekanzelt zu werden? 
Unwahrscheinlich - keiner outet sich freiwillig als unwissend  

B) er liest und googelt sich pflichtbewusst in die Materie ein, damit er auf hohem Niveau mitreden kann? 
Unwahrscheinlich - 

C) er überlegt sich - Hey, ich habe letztes Jahr ne Photovoltaikanlage für ein Schweinegeld aufs Dach gesetzt.... dieses Jahr sämtliche Haushaltsgeräte durch welche mit Energieklasse AAA ersetzt.... mache sämtliche Arbeitsdienste im Angelverein mit und kriege trotzdem das "Umweltsau-Büßerhemd" übergestülpt??? 
Ich will doch bloß beim Angeln entspannen und mich im Anglerboard über Techniken, Gerät, Reviere oder gemeinschaftliche Unternehmungen informieren.... und noch ein wenig "Dumm Tüch" mit den Kumpels schnacken! 
SEHR WAHRSCHEINLICH 

Wer das noch ein wenig weiter spinnt kommt schnell auf den Trichter, was zum Rückgang in einigen Sparten geführt hat.... und warum etliche die Veränderungen im AB begrüßen  

Es haben nur wenige genug Dampf aufm Kessel, nach der Maloche noch mit Feuereifer für Projekte einzustehen - WIE WILL MAN DIESE LEUTE INS BOOT HOLEN ODER AUF DIE STRAßE BRINGEN? 

Wie es nicht geht, haben schon mehrere gezeigt - und ich meine jetzt nicht explizit Lars! 
In meinen Augen scheint ihm irgendwie "die Distanz" und das dicke Fell abhanden gekommen zu sein....


----------



## torstenhtr (7. Juni 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Aber nur wenn der Klüngelklub das erste mal diesen Empfehlungen folgt, wir werden sehen. Ich fürchte allerdings, dass Herr Zimmermann auch hier richtig liegt und da wieder etwas ziemlich schräges herauskommt.



Dazu eine kleine Anmerkung: Zimmermann bezieht sich dabei auf den vollen Fangstopp. Empfehlungen für die TAC wurden z.T. schon aber nicht in jedem Jahr eingehalten. Siehe dazu [1] Unterpunkt "Differenz zwischen Wissenschaft und Management".

--

[1] https://fischbestaende.thuenen.de/Fischarten/?c=stock&a=detail&stock_id=975


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. Juni 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> WIE WILL MAN DIESE LEUTE INS BOOT HOLEN ODER AUF DIE STRAßE BRINGEN?


Dafür habe ich jetzt auch noch keine Antwort, aber wenn es keine Leute gibt, die die Fragen aufwerfen, werden sicher noch weniger nach Antworten suchen.

Das Problem wird offensichtlich bereits von mehreren Menschen/Organisationen  erkannt und thematisiert.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (7. Juni 2019)

[


----------



## torstenhtr (7. Juni 2019)

Die Angler wurden ja viel stärker eingeschränkt als geplant, so könnte die Formulierung vielleicht sogar korrekt sein.
Manche Aussagen von Zimmermann in den allg. Medien finde ich schon merkwürdig, obiger Link stammt selbst vom Thünen-Institut (Fischbestände online ist ein Projekt von denen). Im Prinzip müsste man die alten Advices mit den tatsächlichen TAC vergleichen. Die Wissenschaft wäscht auch gerne mal Hände in Unschuld, obwohl aufgrund fehlerhafter Annahmen (überschätzer Jahrgang) falsche Empfehlungen getroffen wurden - dafür können dann die Berufsfischer auch nix (siehe z.B. letztes Jahr). Ich finde ohnehin die Empfehlungspolitik suboptimal, zuerst wird die Quote radikal reduziert dann stark erhöht (2019) . So kann doch niemand planen. Das müsste stärker gefiltert werden, oder man legt eine konstant niedrige Quote an, die immer funktioniert. Vielleicht sollte man auch den Weg beschreiten, den Sander vorschlägt und die Flotte kleiner machen, indem man den Ausstieg fördert.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (8. Juni 2019)

.


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. Juni 2019)

Ist zwar OT aber ich hake dennoch ein - 

natürlich ist das sogenannte Umweltbewusstsein gewachsen, aber jeder handelt im Rahmen der eigenen Möglichkeiten;

Vom Grundsatz her ist und bleibt der normale Bürger /Wähler egoistisch und konzentriert sich aufs prosperieren der eigenen Lebensumstände.... 

Kurz- Schaffe schaffe, Häusle bauen... 
bzw. bei Niedrigverdienern- finanziell den A... an die Wand bekommen und sich alle paar Jahre mal n Urlaub vom Mund absparen...

Die "grüne Politik in Reinform" kann sich die Mehrheit einfach nicht leisten - und nicht wenige wollen es auch nicht. 

Dass das letzte Wahlergebnis eine Wende in der politischen Grundhaltung des Volkes ist, daran kann ich (nüchtern betrachtet) noch nicht glauben - meine Vermutung ist, dass die Europawahl von den meisten als "für sich persönlich ungefährlich bzw mit geringen zu erwartenden Folgen" betrachtet worden ist und man einfach die Schockstarre der Groko abstrafen wollte, ohne die Rechten zu stärken.

Demnach waren die Grünen die einzig wählbaren.... 

Vielleicht wird die Zukunft meine Aussagen Lügen strafen - aber ich denke nicht;

Bislang kommen die Folgen von Atomausstieg in Kombination mit dem Kohleausstieg noch nicht voll im Portemonnaie des Einzelnen an- sobald das der Fall ist wird sich zeigen, ob sich die Spaßgesellschaft ihr Geld einfach so aus der Hüfte leiern lassen wird.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (8. Juni 2019)

Gebe ich Dir recht, hatte auch nicht explizit die Grünen gemeint, ist mir selber alles suspekt und zwar nicht nur aus monetären Gesichtspunkten, sondern ganz allgemein Wahlbeteiligung und grundsätzliche Verschiebungen in der Wahrnehmung von Politik. Hier verschiebt sich einiges an die Ränder, was nicht gut sein kann. Es ist aber ein Ausdruck der latenten Unzufriedenheit. In meinem Umfeld gibt es extrem viele gut gebildete und engagierte noch relativ junge Menschen, die inzwischen dazu übergegangen sind Satiriker oder sonstige chancenlosen Parteien zu wählen um überhaupt eine Stimme abzugeben. Die müßten eigentlich ein Ziel von Politik sein, die sich stattdessen wieder auf die Populismusschiene stürzt und kostenintensive Beruhigungspillen verteilt, das kann noch lustig werden.
Aber richtig, genug OT.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Juni 2019)

Hallo,

die Deutschen sind an sich ein total unzufriedenes Volk. An allem was auszusetzen und zu meckern. Ich bin viel, zumindest in Europa, herumgekommen, aber unzufriedenere Leute als in Deutschland, trotz meist gutem Wohlstand, sind mir nicht begegnet. Wir sind ja nicht einmal mit dem Wetter zufrieden; regnet es drei Tage wird spätestens am zweiten Tag schon geschimpft. Ist es anschließend ein paar Tage sonnig umd warm, wir spätestens am dritten Tag über das warme Wetter gemeckert. Der Wettergott hats nicht leicht mit uns.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## TeeHawk (8. Juni 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die Deutschen sind an sich ein total unzufriedenes Volk. An allem was auszusetzen und zu meckern. Ich bin viel, zumindest in Europa, herum gekommen, aber unzufriedenere Leute als in Deutschland, trotz meist gutem Wohlstand, sind mir nicht begegnet. Wir sind ja nicht einmal mit dem Wetter zufrieden; regnet es drei Tage wird spätestens am zweiten Tag schon geschimpft. Ist es anschließend ein paar Tage sonnig und warm, wir spätestens am dritten Tag über das warme Wetter gemeckert. Der Wettergott hat's nicht leicht mit uns.



Vielleicht wachen aber auch einfach ein paar "Deutsche" inzwischen einfach nur auf. Wenn ich mir die aktuellen Fakten zu Deutschland anschaue, kann ich auch nur unzufrieden sein. Das Rezo-Youtube-Video hat es eigentlich auf den Punkt gebracht: Die bisherigen "Volksparteien" CDU/CSU und SPD haben in den letzten 30 Jahren schlichtweg voll versagt, sind aber immer noch an der Macht, mangels Alternativen. Und ich kenne auch ein paar europäische Länder und aus Frankreich kann ich Dir sagen: Die sind da auch mächtig unzufrieden...
Wo ich Dir nicht widerspreche, dass die Deutschen eher pessimistisch veranlagt sind und je südlicher man kommt eher optimistisch. Das ist mein persönlicher Eindruck.

Zurück zum eigentlichen:
_"Backhaus zufolge werden in Deutschland pro Jahr 1,2 bis 1,25 Millionen Tonnen Fisch vermarktet. Nicht einmal zehn Prozent davon kämen aus eigenem Aufkommen. In Mecklenburg-Vorpommern sei die Zahl der Haupterwerbsfischer von 1350 zur Wende auf 236 gesunken. Der Heringsfang verringerte sich von 100.000 auf unter 10.000 Tonnen."_

Wir haben also ein Rückgang der Berufsfischer um 82,5 % in den letzten 30 Jahren und einen gleichzeitigen Rückgang der Fänge am Beispiel des Herings um 90 %.

Ich glaube man muss kein Genie sein, um die Tendenz erkennen zu können und eine Prognose abzugeben: *Die Berufsfischerei in der westlichen Ostsee hat sich wohl erledigt!*

Das Gewässer wurde über 30 Jahre lang durch die immer effektiveren Fangmethoden (Schleppnetze) maßlos überfischt. Hätte man diese Fangmethode rechtzeitig verboten (Sie schädigt ja auch massiv den Meeresgrund, wenn sie bodennah durchgeführt wird), wäre es nie zu der populistisch motivierten Beschränkung der Angler gekommen und es würde heute noch eine Anzahl Küstenfischer geben (<236), die mit anderen, weniger effektiven, aber auch weniger umweltzerstörerischen Methoden ihr Einkommen für sich und ihre Familien erwirtschaften könnten.

Wer sind die Schuldigen?

Ich denke, wenn man gewisse Lobbyisten, Politiker und Wissenschaftler in einen Sack stecken würde und draufhaut, trifft man immer den richtigen... Da ist dann vielleicht auch ein Angler dabei, deshalb steckt er aber nicht in dem Sack...


----------



## Fischfred (10. Juni 2019)

Uups hier ist was falsch gelaufen....


----------



## Mefoangler53 (10. Juni 2019)

Ich hab mal eine Frage.
MV beschließt freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung... Ist das eine Empfehlung, oder ist das Gesetz?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. Juni 2019)

Moin , das ist eine freiwillige Selbstverpflichtung. Weder für Mitglieder, noch für Gastangler verpflichtend.


----------



## Meefo 46 (11. Juni 2019)

Moin Für mich liest sich das so:  Wir Funktionäre Angeln ja sowieso nicht dann können wir auch eine Selbstbeschränkung beschliessen .


----------



## zander67 (11. Juni 2019)

Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin Für mich liest sich das so:  Wir Funktionäre Angeln ja sowieso nicht dann können wir auch eine Selbstbeschränkung beschliessen .



Der Vorschlag kam von einem Verein, die "sehr aktiv?" Meeresangeln betreiben.



Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 schrieb:


> Nach meinen Informationen hat den Antrag zur Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes und zur Einführung einer Schonzeit ja ein Angelverein aus Sternberg eingebracht. Die sind durch ihre geographische Lage als sehr aktive Dorschangler bekannt oder anders ausgedrückt- mir ist kein Kutter bekannt, der im letzten oder in diesem Jahr eine Charter eines Angelvereines aus Sternberg hatte.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. Juni 2019)

Der Hinweis das der anstoßende Verein vermeintlich kein Interesse am Dorschangelverbot habe ist so absurd wie überflüssig.  

1. Sollten 50km Distanz zur Küste  kein Grund nicht regelmäßig auf Dorsch zu angeln
2. Wurde die Entscheidung demokratisch gefällt, und da fließen die Stimmen aller vertretenen  Vereine  aus dem Bundesland ein.

Ich habe mir erlaubt, mal unter den Bellyboatdrivern  MV gefragt, wie sie dazu stehen und die große Mehrheit derer,  die an der Umfrage teilgenommen haben, haben sich für eine Beschränkung ausgesprochen.  Das ist einein Einstellung, die ich hier vor Ort schon oft gehört habe.wer an der Küste wohnt, hat oft gar kein Problem,  ein  Baglimit zu akzeptieren oder es auch für sinnvoll erachten. 

Viele Angler haben ein Interesse den Dorschbestand zu stützen, aber nur wenige haben ein so deutliches Interesse an dem Wohlergehen des Tourismus.


----------



## Meefo 46 (11. Juni 2019)

Moin .Das ist es ja .
Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole :Ein Angler der Nahe der Küste und seines Zielfisches wohnt hat mit einer Beschränkung kein oder wenig Probleme,aber Angler die 200 km und  mehr Anfahrtsweg haben werden dies nicht mehr auf sich nehmen.Und dieses bringt dem Tourismus und der Region  Einbußen.


----------



## zander67 (11. Juni 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Der Hinweis das der anstoßende Verein vermeintlich kein Interesse am Dorschangelverbot habe ist so absurd wie überflüssig.
> 
> 1. Sollten 50km Distanz zur Küste  kein Grund nicht regelmäßig auf Dorsch zu angeln
> 2. Wurde die Entscheidung demokratisch gefällt, und da fließen die Stimmen aller vertretenen  Vereine  aus dem Bundesland ein.
> ...



Deshalb auch das Fragezeichen von mir, selbst wenn der Verein selber keine Kuttertouren unternimmt, sagt das ja nichts darüber aus, wie aktiv die Mitglieder eigenständig das Meeresangeln betreiben, ist alles spekulativ.
Außerdem war der Vorschlag ein alter Hut.



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin .Das ist es ja .
> Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole :Ein Angler der Nahe der Küste und seines Zielfisches wohnt hat mit einer Beschränkung kein oder wenig Probleme,aber Angler die 200 km und  mehr Anfahrtsweg haben werden dies nicht mehr auf sich nehmen.Und dieses bringt dem Tourismus und der Region  Einbußen.




Das die Angler vor Ort kein Problem mit dem Baglimit haben, war ja auch vorher schon klar und wurde hier ausgiebig diskutiert,
können ja auch jeden Tag los bzw. sich das passende Wetter aussuchen.
Bei einer langfristig gebuchten Urlaubswoche kann es wetterbedingt auch mal nur zu einer Ausfahrt kommen, da kann ich schon verstehen,
dass dann einige Angler die weite Anfahrt für (damals) 5 Dorsche scheuten.

Aber, bei uns fährt auch keiner wegen 35 oder 38 cm Dorsche 200 km zur Küste, dass ist überhaupt kein Thema.
Mir ist immer noch nicht ganz klar, welchen Angler ein Mindestmaß von 45 cm abschrecken soll.
Jetzt ist das Thema ja schon ein paar Tage alt, habe mir einige Kommentare im Netz dazu durchgelesen, da wird teilweise sogar ein noch höheres Mindestmaß befürwortet.

VG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. Juni 2019)

Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin .Das ist es ja .
> Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole :Ein Angler der Nahe der Küste und seines Zielfisches wohnt hat mit einer Beschränkung kein oder wenig Probleme,aber Angler die 200 km und  mehr Anfahrtsweg haben werden dies nicht mehr auf sich nehmen.Und dieses bringt dem Tourismus und der Region  Einbußen.



Wo auf dieser Welt kriecht man potentiellen Angeltourismus noch dermaßen in den Allerwertesten?  Österreich,  Slowenien, oder Ungarn?  Oder die Länder,  die gar Entnahmeverbote aussprechen und dennoch vom Angler profitieren?

Es ist zu kurz gesprungen das nur an der Anzahl fest zu machen,  wenn man die Größe außer acht lässt.  Aber große Fische bekommt man nur, wenn man sich für eine umfassende Schonung der Bestände einsetzt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (11. Juni 2019)

.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (11. Juni 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Viele Angler haben ein Interesse den Dorschbestand zu stützen, aber nur wenige haben ein so deutliches Interesse an dem Wohlergehen des Tourismus.



In SH ist das genau so... für die Kutter und eventuell für die Angelläden könnte es schwieriger werden...

Aber insgesamt boomt der Tourismus wie nie, die Zahlen explodieren förmlich und freie Zimmer gibt es immer weniger, da wird es für die von weit herkommenden Anglern immer schwieriger kurzfristig Zimmer zu bekommen und dann zu steigenden Preisen...

Ich denke das derzeitige Baglimit hält nicht einmal ansatzweise die Angler fern, die man annimmt. Wer hier im Norden auf Meeresfische Angeln möchte tut es, zum Dorsch gibt es auch reichlich Aternativen... Selbst Dänemark ist da nur eine Alternative, wenn man ganz weit nach Norden fährt, oder ausschließlich die Nordsee beangelt, bis ans Kattegat gilt ja auch in Dänemark das Baglimit.

Nach Erhalt des Angeltourismus zu rufen lockt hier wohl kaum einen hinter dem Ofen vor, bei dieser Entwicklung, siehe Link:

https://www.kn-online.de/Nachrichte...schaeft-Tourismus-in-Schleswig-Holstein-boomt

Wenn die Angeltourismusanbieter etwas wollen, müssen sie sich gewaltig den Anforderungen anpassen, ein weiter wie bisher, wird die Angeltourismusanbieter erledigen.

Das alles bedeutet allerdings nicht, dass ich persönlich die Beschränkungen toll finde, hätte auch lieber keine...., nur die Argumente Teile ich oft nicht, das ist mir zu sehr an wirtschaftlichen Tourismusgedanken ausgerichtet.

Und Wirtschaft und Bestandsschutz/-Management passen einfach nicht zusammen. Eine Ideallösung habe ich bei dem ganzen Gezerre und unterschiedlichen Interessen aber auch nicht parat.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (11. Juni 2019)

[


----------



## Meefo 46 (11. Juni 2019)

Moin Hier kann man noch mal Zahlen nachlesen .

https://www.statistik-nord.de/zahle...us-in-schleswig-holstein-im-maerz-2019-61222/

Und das nur SH .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. Juni 2019)

Also das Baglimit wurde angehoben und die Buchungszahlen gingen zurück? 

Oder liegt das eventuell daran, das wir im letzten Jahr nochmal einen deutlichen Wintereinbruch hatten und Leute deshalb die frühe Jahreszeit meiden? 
Oder liegt es daran, das dieses Jahr Ostern einfach 3 Wochen später war? Und wie viele der 500.000 sind Angler?

Ich kann die Zusammenhänge nicht eindeutig herleiten.


----------



## Meefo 46 (11. Juni 2019)

Das ist es ja Baglimit rauf und Tourismus Zahlen runter und zwar in den Monaten die von Angeltouristen bevorzugt werden.
Wer da keinen Zusammenhang erkennt dem kann ich auch nicht helfen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. Juni 2019)

Im letzten Jahr hatten manche Bundesländer bereits ab Mitte März Osterferien, da ist das Reiseaufkommen erwartungsgemäß im März größer als in diesem Jahr, wo sicher kein Bundesland vor der 2 Aprilwoche Ferien hatte.


----------



## zander67 (11. Juni 2019)

Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Das ist es ja Baglimit rauf und Tourismus Zahlen runter und zwar in den Monaten die von Angeltouristen bevorzugt werden.
> Wer da keinen Zusammenhang erkennt dem kann ich auch nicht helfen.



Musst mal ins Detail gehen, da sind auch Städte mit einem Rückgang an Touristen wo weit und breit kein Dorsch in der Nähe ist. 
Betroffen ist auch die Nordseeküste, da gibt es kein Baglimit.


----------



## UMueller (11. Juni 2019)

Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Nach Erhalt des Angeltourismus zu rufen lockt hier wohl kaum einen hinter dem Ofen vor, bei dieser Entwicklung, siehe Link:
> 
> https://www.kn-online.de/Nachrichte...schaeft-Tourismus-in-Schleswig-Holstein-boomt



Da wär ich aber mal vorsichtig. Dieser link ist von 2018, und da war ein bekanntlich sehr heißer Sommer- Drum zog es viele an die Küste. 



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin Hier kann man noch mal Zahlen nachlesen .
> 
> https://www.statistik-nord.de/zahle...us-in-schleswig-holstein-im-maerz-2019-61222/
> 
> Und das nur SH .



In diesem Zeitraum allerdings bis März sind da wohl auch einige Angeltouris. Rückläufige Zahlen. Was sagt uns das ? Kann spekuliert werden. 
Ich fahr zwar schon lange keine Kuttertouren mehr mit (bevorzuge das Küstenspinnangeln) aber es wäre sehr schade, wenn die wegen Einschränkungen für Angler aufgeben müssten. Freiwillig kann sich ein jeder natürlich beschränken. Das steht außer Frage. Die Frage ist doch, was bringt eine Schonzeit und ein 45er Mindestmaß nur für Angler, wenn das für die Fischerei nicht gilt und was Angler dann weniger entnehmen obendrein auf die Quote der Fischer kommt. Da kannste ewig lange auf bessere Dorschbestände hoffen. Noch mehr Einschränkungen für Angler lehne ich deshalb ab. Wenn es dem Dorsch hilft bin ich aber gerne dabei.Das müsste dann aber in Richtung 2 oder 3 jährigen Fangstop auf Dorsch sein. Dann aber für alle. Die Angelkutter und kleinen Küstenfischer sollten für diesen Zeitraum entschädigt werden.


----------



## Nemo (11. Juni 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Der Hinweis das der anstoßende Verein vermeintlich kein Interesse am Dorschangelverbot habe ist so absurd wie überflüssig.


Wieso... andere argumentieren doch gerne auf ähnliche Weise


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. Juni 2019)

Nemo schrieb:


> Wieso... andere argumentieren doch gerne auf ähnliche Weise


Du sprichst in Rätseln.


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. Juni 2019)

UMueller schrieb:


> Die Angelkutter und kleinen Küstenfischer sollten für diesen Zeitraum entschädigt werden.



Komisch, dass man heutzutage immer so selbstverständlich Entschädigungen zuspricht...

Scheren- und Messerschleifern, Korbmachern, Schumachern etc. wurden einfach sang- und klanglos in die Mottenkiste der Berufsstände geschickt- unentschädigt!!!

Waren auch alles Selbstständige.... 

Selbst Schlechtwettergeld aufm Bau gibbet nicht mehr.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (11. Juni 2019)

[


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. Juni 2019)

Das sind ja keine "bekanntlich seit Jahrzehnten aussterbenden Berufszweige" - um es mal bewusst überspitzt zu formulieren 

Und mir ist auch kein Landwirt bekannt, der für ne heiße Kartoffel mit Quark den Leuten acht Euro aus der Hüfte leiert!...... So analog zum Backfischbrötchen....  

Möcht jetzt keine Nebendiskussion in Richtung Bergbau, Stahlwerker 80er Jahre-Ruhrpott führen....

Aber der deutsche Automobilbau stirbt auch schon seit einigen Jahren..... 

Aber von denen hat ja keine schicken Schiffchen, die so Malerisch die Häfen verzieren - sorry für die Ironie


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (11. Juni 2019)

[


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. Juni 2019)

Das nenne ich ein typisches Beispiel für gesellschaftspolitische Probleme - wenn keiner Bock hat, einen angemessen Preis für Brot, Eier, Fleisch und Co zu bezahlen und es gleichzeitig geil findet, landwirtschaftliche Flächen für die Treibstoffherstellung zu verwenden. 

Aber genug Offtopic - es sollte lediglich ein Einwurf zum Nachdenken sein!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (11. Juni 2019)

.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Juni 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Komisch, dass man heutzutage immer so selbstverständlich Entschädigungen zuspricht...
> 
> Scheren- und Messerschleifern, Korbmachern, Schumachern etc. wurden einfach sang- und klanglos in die Mottenkiste der Berufsstände geschickt- unentschädigt!!!
> 
> ...



Im Gegensatz zu den von dir genannten Berufen ist für die Fischer ja ein Markt vorhanden, nur eine bestimmte Klientel
will sie einfach weg haben, ebenso die Angelkutter


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. Juni 2019)

Theoretisch korrekt- aber die Fischerei ist ähnlich "durchindustrialisiert" (entschuldige diese Wortschöpfung) wie die angeführten Berufszweige

Bei allen wurde das arbeiten einfach unrentabel- bei den Fischern kommt erschwerend hinzu, dass die Hauptressource "wegbricht".

Das soll jetzt kein Standpunkt sein auf den ich zwingend beharre- aber es ist EIN Gesichtspunkt unter dutzenden zu dieser Thematik.
Als Ruhrpottkind habe ich den sogenannten Strukturwandel live und in Farbe mitbekommen- so auch viele Betriebsschließungen unter großem Subventions- und Entschädigungsspektakel. Stichworte Nokia Bochum oder Alcatel... und viele andere. Von daher stehe ich irgendwelchen vorschnell zugebilligten Zahlungen an Unternehmen oder Unternehmern sehr kritisch gegenüber.

Das sogenannte unternehmerische Risiko darf kein staatliches oder steuerliches Risiko sein- das widerspricht meinem Rechtsempfinden....
Genauso wiederwärtig wie der Anspruch, einen Dachdecker der Beitragsjahre halber mit 63 noch bei jedem Wetter auf die Dächer schicken zu wollen


----------



## torstenhtr (11. Juni 2019)

Die Aussage über den Anglertourismus anderer Länder hat wirklich zu meiner Belustigung beigetragen  Insbesondere wenn man bedenkt, dass andere Länder in der Hinsicht viel aktiver mit der Förderung von Angeltourismus sind. Auf europ. Ebene ist insb. auch der Wolfsbarsch zu nennen, wo die Franzosen sehr aktiv sind.
Ich kann mir aber schon vorstellen, dass lokale, einheimische Angler entsprechend Angeltourismus-feindlich eingestellt sind. Vorteile hat das aber nicht, jeder fehlende Angelkutter bedeutet im Endeffekt Einschränkung von Angelmöglichkeiten und stärkere Belastung lokaler Gewässer durch die potenziellen Angeltouristen.

Die Politik des LAV MV scheint mir schon sehr kurios und absolut nutzlos zu sein. Auf europäischer Ebene spielt dieses (freiwillige) Angebot eines regionalen Verbands keine Rolle, es zeigt auch innerverbandliche Uneinigkeit, da die DAFV Position abweicht.



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Komisch, dass man heutzutage immer so selbstverständlich Entschädigungen zuspricht...



Die Subventionierung ist sicherlich ein Teil des Problems, so wird ein Teil der Fischerei erhalten, obwohl es sich betriebswirtschaftlich gar nicht mehr rechnen würde.
Allerdings kein Verband traut sich für die Einschränkung der Berufsfischerei auszusprechen. Anhand der ICES Daten ist ersichtlich, dass die Quote vor einigen Jahren viel zu hoch angesetzt wurde. Würde die Berufsfischerei konstant den gleichen Anteil wie die Angler entnehmen, wäre die Wahrscheinlichkeit für eine Bestandsstabilisierung wesentlich höher.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (12. Juni 2019)

Nun komme ich nicht mehr mit, in allen hier genannten Branchen ist nach wie vor ein Markt vorhanden. Das Problem ist nur, dass die Standortbedingungen nicht mehr stimmen. Es gibt weiterhin Scheren, Schuhe, Körbe, Geld, Lebensmittel jeglicher Art, Energie und eben auch Fisch. Bekleidungsindustrie gibt es in Deutschland eben auch nicht mehr und bei den Werften sieht es auch nicht besser aus. Das bringt eben Globalisierung und Industrialisierung so mit sich, ob man das so gut findet ist eine ganz andere Frage. Wenn alle hier genannten eben ihre Produkte aus den unterschiedlichsten marktrelevanten Gründen nicht mehr kostendeckend, im besten Fall gewinnbringend, an den Mann/Frau  bringen können, dann ist das genau die Marktselektion die im freien Handel gewünscht ist und auch hier spielt es erst einmal keinen Rolle ob ich das toll finde.
Wenn Produkte auf internationalen und im besten Fall zollbefreiten Märkten gehandelt werden, dann gilt wie immer Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmen den Preis. Wenn man dann in einem vergleichsweise „Hochlohnland“ wie Deutschland überleben will, darf man eben weder Körbe flechten noch Schuhe zusammenkleben. Wenn eben z.B. in Norwegen effektiver gefischt wird, weil es viel mehr Fisch gibt kann man hier vom Fischfang eben nicht leben. Da nützt es auch nix den Verbraucher zu ermahnen mehr deutschen Fisch oder Eier zu konsumieren. Hier liegt der Ball immer bei der Politik, entweder Schlussstrich oder Subventionen. Dort wo es wenige Große betrifft, entscheidet man sich i.R. für Subventionen, die Kleinen lässt man fallen. Das Festsetzen von zu hohen Fangmengen ist nichts weiter als eine verdeckte Subventionen zu Lasten des Habitats und damit der Allgemeinheit. Exakt das Gleiche wie wie die Förderstruktur in der Landwirtschaft. Wenn es dann immer noch nicht reicht, gibt es eben noch Direktzahlungen obendrauf. 
Im Übrigen gibt es kein Land der Welt, dass in Gänze von diesen Marktmechanismen mehr profitiert als Deutschland, der Weltmeister in Handelsüberschuss. Und auch das wieder völlig wertungsfrei, denn das dies auch immer Probleme mit sich bringt ist ja auch unbestritten.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (13. Juni 2019)

Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin Hier kann man noch mal Zahlen nachlesen .
> 
> https://www.statistik-nord.de/zahle...us-in-schleswig-holstein-im-maerz-2019-61222/
> 
> Und das nur SH .



Für mich lässt das nicht im Geringsten einen Schluss auf den Angeltourismus zu, weil für diese nirgends separate Zahlen erhoben werden ist das Glaskugelleserei..

Wenn man sich dann noch den Unterschied zu Nordsee - 6,3%  (hier gibt es kein Baglimit) zur Ostsee - 2,4% anschaut, hat das für mich immer weniger etwas mit dem Angeln zu tun, sondern ist einfach mal nur eine "normale" Schwankung, wegen eventuell dem Wetter, welches dieses Jahr nicht so schön ausfällt wie letztes Jahr.

Betrachtet man eine Langzeitsicht über mehrere Jahre, hat der Tourismus erheblich zugelegt, trotz Einführung des Baglimits. Komische Entwicklung...., oder?

Ich glaube nach wie vor, dass der Tourismus insgesamt die Einschränkungen für Angler nicht spürt..., ausgenommen Kutterkapitäne eventuell..., aber auch da sollen die Buchungszahlen dieses Jahr ja etwas (ich glaube +?%)besser gewesen sein, wegen dem erhöhten Baglimit..., schlägt sich bei den Tourismuszahlen aber komischerweise nicht nieder....

Wie gesagt, ich bin grundsätzlich gegen jede Einschränkung, aber mit Luftschlössern argumentiere ich lieber nicht.

Und mal* ironisch* als Gegner der Angler nachgedacht... _Vielleicht steigen die Tourismuszahlen insgesamt ja gerade, weil es weniger Angler gibt, die eventuell Fischgeruch verbreiten.. und vielleicht wollen gerade Ferienhauseigentümer gar keine Angler haben, weil es nicht gut riechende Hinterlassenschaften von denen gibt.......und dementsprechend höhere Reinigungsaufwendungen....._


----------



## Meefo 46 (13. Juni 2019)

Moin .Komisch das es aber die Monate sind in denen Angler sonst in den Regionen anzutreffen sind.

Und egal ob Nord oder Ostsee an der Geographie hat sich nichts geändert nur das Baglimit stieg von 7 auf 10 wo es denn besteht und trotzdem sanken die Zahlen.

Das Argument der höheren Tourismuszahlen liegt wohl eher am Reise und Geld verhalten der Touristen .


----------



## nowortg (13. Juni 2019)

Das Baglimit in der Ostsee steht bei 7 Dorschen...


----------



## Meefo 46 (13. Juni 2019)

Danke mein Fehler  von 3 bzw 5 auf 7 so  ist es richtig.

Wunschdenken kann mal vorkommen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. Juni 2019)

Einen einzelnen wert raus zu picken und sich daran aufzuhängen ist zwar in dem punkten gefällig,  sagt aber nichts über längerfristige Tendenzen aus

Das Gasstättengewerbe hatte 2018 auch 6%mehr Umsatz als 2017, da könnte man meinen, das 2019 wieder normalisiert hat.  Oder liegt es doch an dem früheren Osterfest? 

Wer Statistiken bemüht, sollte seine Datenbasis etwas weiter fassen.


----------



## Meefo 46 (13. Juni 2019)

Moin 
Ich sage auch immer glaube keiner Statistik die du nicht selber gefälscht  hast.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. Juni 2019)

Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin
> Ich sage auch immer glaube keiner Statistik die du nicht selber gefälscht  hast.


Erst kramst du eine Statistik raus, dann erwähnt man aus der gleichen Quelle einen anderen Datensatz und schon kommt wieder der Schmarrn, mit der gefälschten Statistik.

Das ist wohl einer der häufigst gebrauchten Sprüche in Zusammenhang mit Statistiken.

Ohne Statistik wäre unser Wirtschaftssystem und planvolles Handeln nicht denkbar.


----------



## Ladi74 (13. Juni 2019)

> [Ohne Statistik wäre unser Wirtschaftssystem und planvolles Handeln nicht denkbar.QUOTE]
> 
> Sehe ich jeden Tag in der Firma!
> Der bürokratische Wasserkopf wird immer größer und die,  die die Rohdaten liefern sollen, werden immer weniger.
> ...


----------



## torstenhtr (13. Juni 2019)

Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Und mal* ironisch* als Gegner der Angler nachgedacht... _Vielleicht steigen die Tourismuszahlen insgesamt ja gerade, weil es weniger Angler gibt, die eventuell Fischgeruch verbreiten.. und vielleicht wollen gerade Ferienhauseigentümer gar keine Angler haben, weil es nicht gut riechende Hinterlassenschaften von denen gibt.......und dementsprechend höhere Reinigungsaufwendungen....._



Klar kann man im Sinne von Anglerfeinden/gegnern denken; aber zu welchem Ziel? Finde die Argumentation schon sehr wirr.

Ich als Anglertourist habe keine solche Erfahrung gemacht, in Wismar und Rügen fanden die Hausvermieter es sehr gut auch mal wieder Angler zu haben - die haben witzigerweise von sich aus das Thema Dorsch angesprochen (obwohl ich nicht auf Dorsch in Deutschland angle) - man scheint sehr wohl die Auswirkungen zu bemerken. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass obige Argumentation wirklich Realität darstellt.

Kutterangler stellen nunmal eine sehr große Gruppe, was Angeltourismus / die Dorschentnahme betrifft und nach [1] gab es nach Einführung des Baglimits Einbrüche z.T. bis zu 70%.

Warum sollte man mit dem Gesamtvolumen des Tourismus vergleichen? Damit konkuriert Angeltourismus doch überhaupt nicht, sondern stellt eine Chance für strukturarme Gebiete / Zeiten wo kein Massentourismus vorkommt dar. Es gibt dazu auch ein europäisch finanziertes Projekt [2].

Es geht doch eher darum, was man fördert: nachhaltigen Angeltourismus oder lieber kommerzielle Fischerei.

--

[1] Für nur drei Dorsche fahren Angeltouristen nicht los
https://www.fehmarn24.de/fehmarn/drei-dorsche-fahren-angeltouristen-nicht-7414018.html

[2] Entwicklung eines nachhaltigen Küstenangeltourismus im südlichen Ostseeraum
http://catch-southbaltic.eu/wp-cont...e_about_CATCH_in_Fischerei_und_Fischmarkt.pdf


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (14. Juni 2019)

[


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. Juni 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Warum sollte man mit dem Gesamtvolumen des Tourismus vergleichen? Damit konkuriert Angeltourismus doch überhaupt nicht, sondern stellt eine Chance für strukturarme Gebiete / Zeiten wo kein Massentourismus vorkommt dar. Es gibt dazu auch ein europäisch finanziertes Projekt [2].


 Weil hier seit Jahren von den schlimmen Auswirkungen für *den *Tourismus geschrieben wurde und auf welchen Teil sollte man sich denn auch sonst beziehen?



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Kutterangler stellen nunmal eine sehr große Gruppe, was Angeltourismus / die Dorschentnahme betrifft und nach [1] gab es nach Einführung des Baglimits Einbrüche z.T. bis zu 70%.


Ich kann gar nicht glauben, was ich hier lese.  Die Kutterangler sind doch in MV keine große Gruppe. Wenn man überlegt, was hier zum Heringsangeln,  zum Hornfischangeln, im Winter auf Meerforellen,  dazu Hecht, Zander,  Barsch, Lachs und Butt,  die ganzen Kleinbootverleihe. Allein was früher in den Winterlagern los war, dürfte die Zahl der Kutterangler in den Schatten stellen.

Die ganzen Seen im Hinterland. .......Wie kann man da von einer sehr großen Gruppe sprechen?



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Ich als Anglertourist habe keine solche Erfahrung gemacht, in Wismar und Rügen fanden die Hausvermieter es sehr gut auch mal wieder Angler zu haben - die haben witzigerweise von sich aus das Thema Dorsch angesprochen (obwohl ich nicht auf Dorsch in Deutschland angle) - man scheint sehr wohl die Auswirkungen zu bemerken



Was sollen denn Vermieter ernsthaft sagen, wenn sie nicht ganz aufgenommen Kopf gefallen sind? Natürlich ist Fisch und Fischerei hier ein Thema. Deine Schilderung ist aus meiner Sicht eher eine schlüssige Darstellung,  wie gering der Anteil der Kutterangler am gesamten aber auch am Angeltourismus im besonderen darstellt. 



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Es geht doch eher darum, was man fördert: nachhaltigen Angeltourismus oder lieber kommerzielle Fischerei



Das ist völlig unstrittig.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (14. Juni 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ich kann gar nicht glauben, was ich hier lese.  Die Kutterangler sind doch in MV keine große Gruppe. Wenn man überlegt, was hier zum Heringsangeln,  zum Hornfischangeln, im Winter auf Meerforellen,  dazu Hecht, Zander,  Barsch, Lachs und Butt,  die ganzen Kleinbootverleihe. Allein was früher in den Winterlagern los war, dürfte die Zahl der Kutterangler in den Schatten stellen.




Du hast die Brandungsangler vergessen, alleine eine einzige Veranstaltung hat teilweise über 300 Teilnehmer...., das würde gut 10 Kutter füllen..., die es so vor Ort gar nicht gibt... Und teilweise finden 4 und mehr Brandungs-Veranstaltungen parallel an einem Tag statt.... Da hat man dann schnell 1000 Veranstaltungsteilnehmer an einem Tag, die privaten Brandungsangler sind dann noch gar nicht berücksichtigt....

Dann sind da noch die Seebrückenangler, die Hafenmolenangler und Privatkleinboot-Angler...

Kutterangeln ist eher eine Nische beim Meeresangeln, denke ich, ganz klar der kleinste Teil der Meeresfischer und beim Gesamtangeltourismus sowieso.

Und auch die Aussage:

*"Für nur drei Dorsche fahren Angeltouristen nicht los"*

Kann man so nicht pauschalisieren, nicht jeder denkt da dran im Urlaub immer möglichst viel zu fangen oder sogar in Geld aufzuwiegen. Ich denke, gerade Familienurlauber haben da komplett andere Einstellungen zum Urlaub an der Küste..., da geht es mehr um Entspannen, Familienurlaub und nebenbei mal Angeln...


----------



## Deep Down (14. Juni 2019)

Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Und auch die Aussage:
> 
> *"Für nur drei Dorsche fahren Angeltouristen nicht los"*
> 
> Kann man so nicht pauschalisieren, nicht jeder denkt da dran im Urlaub immer möglichst viel zu fangen oder sogar in Geld aufzuwiegen. Ich denke, gerade Familienurlauber haben da komplett andere Einstellungen zum Urlaub an der Küste..., da geht es mehr um Entspannen, Familienurlaub und nebenbei mal Angeln...



Deshalb wohl auch Angeltouristen und nicht Familienurlauber. 
Es gibt auch Angler die reinen Angelurlaub machen und eben nicht Kind und Kegel im Schlepptau haben müssen. Außerhalb der reinen Ferienzeiten sind Angler üblicherweise als zahlende Gäste nämlich gerne gesehen, weil man damit anstatt Leerstand Einkommen generiert!
Und sicherlich, wenn die aus dem Inland kommen, dann wollen die auch einen oder welches Glückes Geschick, mehrere Dorsche für die Küche fangen und nicht mehrere Dorsche zurücksetzen und damit ihr Limit bereits ausgeschöpft haben. Dann gibt es nämlich lange Gesichter! Angeln hat seinen Ursprung immerhin noch in der Nahrungsbeschaffung. Das da keiner Lust zu hat, Mühen in jeglicher Art und Weise zu investieren, für ne  mögliche Nullnummer, liegt auf der Hand. Da fährt man dann eben woanders hin und lässt seine Euronen dort! Die Holländer und Nordmänner nehmen das Geld gerne!


----------



## torstenhtr (14. Juni 2019)

Siehe dazu auch entsprechende Studie des Thünen-Instituts bzgl. Dorsch. Kutter- und Bootsangler stellten die größte Gruppe, weiter dahinter, abgeschlagen Brandungsangeln. Dennoch kann es nicht darum gehen, Angeltourismusformen gegeneinander auszuspielen, sondern im Sinne der Angler sollte sein sich gegen Einschränkungen zu wehren. Sind die Kutter weg, wird es Einschränkungen & Verbote auch an anderen Stellen geben.
Brandungsangler wären zudem besonders betroffen gegenüber Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes, wurde auch von Thünen ausgeführt.

--

[1] Cod catches taken by the German recreational fishery in the western Baltic Sea, 2005–2010: implications for stock assessment and management
https://academic.oup.com/icesjms/article/69/10/1769/623611


----------



## hans albers (14. Juni 2019)

Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Und auch die Aussage:
> 
> *"Für nur drei Dorsche fahren Angeltouristen nicht los"*
> 
> Kann man so nicht pauschalisieren, nicht jeder denkt da dran im Urlaub immer möglichst viel zu fangen oder sogar in Geld aufzuwiegen. Ich denke, gerade Familienurlauber haben da komplett andere Einstellungen zum Urlaub an der Küste..., da geht es mehr um Entspannen, Familienurlaub und nebenbei mal Angeln...




danke.. sehe ich ähnlich.
(nicht nur bei familienurlaubern)


----------



## Meefo 46 (14. Juni 2019)

Moin

Es gibt den Familienurlaub mit mal Angel  gehen und es gibt den Angeltouristen der dann auch mal bei einem 7 tage urlaub 7 Tage Angelt um sich für eben eine Zeit mit

Seefisch zu Versorgen ,nach der  erlaubten Menge wohlweislich.

Solange es das Baglimit noch nicht gab.Und die Statistik die ich oben Verlinkte gibt die Zeit

wieder in der bevorzugt Angler die See aufsuchen,Januar bis März -April und November+Dezember.

Nicht alles in einen Topf werfen.


----------



## hans albers (14. Juni 2019)

nö,
kenne auch angler persönlich,
die nicht nur wegen der "höchst"menge seefisch ans meer fahren zum angeln...


im übrigen war es schon vor dem baglimit so, das kein kutterkapitän eine garantie
auf höchstmenge geben konnte, da wurde dann schonmal spontan entschieden, 
einfach auf platte zu angeln.

beschwert hat sich da keiner.


----------



## Meefo 46 (15. Juni 2019)

Moin

 Das ist ja auch so richtig ...... aber es gab die Möglichkeit auf Volle Kisten was da noch ein Anreiz war der Jetzt durch das Baglimit nicht mehr gegeben ist .

Das sind und werden aber alles nur Gedankenspiele bleiben solange keine Gesicherten Daten
vorhanden sind.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (15. Juni 2019)

Wenn die Bestände so niedrig sind, wie nie zuvor, 2017 und 2018 waren die Jahrgänge mit den schlechtesten Nachkommenzahlen ist der Traum von vollen Kisten wohl nicht mehr zeitgemäß.

Mein Traum war immer eher einen kapitalen Fischen zu fangen als mich mit Masse zu zu schütten.


----------



## torstenhtr (15. Juni 2019)

Falsche Sichtweise. Es ist praktisch irrelevant ob jemand mal "volle Kisten" hatte oder nicht, entscheident ist das Gesamtvolumen der Entnahme.
In diesem Sinne sind Touristen eher stark durch das Baglimit gegenüber einem Einheimischen benachteiligt; der vielleicht potenziell weniger Fisch/Tag entnimmt aber viel öfter im Jahr auf Dorsch angeln gehen würde. In der Regel dürften Touristen mangelns Stellenkenntniss / mangelnde Praxis eh nicht so viel fangen; es ist eine reine psychologische Barriere. Der Schnitt pro Angler/Dorsch lag laut Thünen < 5 Fische/Tag, jetzt sicher noch geringer.

Man kann auch weiter gehen; praktisch ist jede Einschränkung der Angler irrelevant für die Bestandsentwicklung - da die Einschränkungen bisher immer dazu dienten die Fangmenge der Berufsfischer zu erhöhen. Bsp. waren die Einsparungen durch Angler in letzten Jahr für die Katz, da Quote für 2019 der Berufsfischer > 9000t angesetzt wurde.


----------



## Meefo 46 (15. Juni 2019)

Moin
Geschrieben  wurde von mir immer über die Auswirkung der Einschränkungen (Baglimit ) auf den Tourismus.

Alles andere lag und liegt doch immer an der Quoten Verteilung und da kommen Angler immer schlecht weg ,denn was wir weniger Fangen bekamen die anderen zugeschlagen .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (15. Juni 2019)

1.nochmal vorab, auch ich wünsche mir, das Berufsfischerei und Sportangler gleich behandelt werden.
2. Angesichts der Bestandszahlen würde ich ein Fangstopp akzeptieren, so Punkt 1. Zutrifft.
Aber das Märchen :





torstenhtr schrieb:


> Man kann auch weiter gehen; praktisch ist jede Einschränkung der Angler irrelevant für die Bestandsentwicklung - da die Einschränkungen bisher immer dazu dienten die Fangmenge der Berufsfischer zu erhöhen. Bsp. waren die Einsparungen durch Angler in letzten Jahr für die Katz, da Quote für 2019 der Berufsfischer > 9000t angesetzt wurde.


 hält sich ja wacker.

Wenn die Angler auf einen Teil der Quote verzichten, erhöht das den Gesamtbestand anhand dessen die Quotenerhöhung neu bestimmt werden, von die senden fischen,  die sich dann wahrscheinlich auch nochmal fortgepflanzt haben, erhält die Berufsfischerei also einen Anteil,  aber natürlich nicht die ganze Menge,  oder gar mehr.

Dazu fängt der einzelnen Tourist vielleicht weniger,aber sie kommen wie die Heuschrecken,  das dürfte die ganze hin under herrechnerei Tourist zu Einheimischen ad absurdum führen.


----------



## torstenhtr (15. Juni 2019)

Selten so gelacht. Wirklich das ist doch alles objektiv nachlesbar. 
Ursprüngliche Forderung der Wissenschaft (ICES) 2017 waren <917 t für die kommerzielle Fischerei. Nach politischen Ringen wurden dann die Angler mit einbezogen und dann die tatsächliche Quote der Fischerei auf 5597t festgelegt. D.h. Angler verarscht und als Verhandlungsmasse missbraucht, Quote noch oberhalb der Einsparungen durch Angler angesetzt und auch tatsächlich ausgefischt. Nach Berechnungen von Thünen / Forderung der Politik sollten durch das Baglimit ~1000t seitens der Angler eingespart werden. Tatsächlich waren es ~2000t - d.h. es ist davon auzugehen, dass viele Angler erst gar nicht auf Dorsch gegangen sind.
Fair wäre, wenn zunächst beide Parteien auf mindestens gleiche Menge gesetzt werden bzw. wenn es wirklich notwendig ist auf gleiche Menge beschränkt werden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (15. Juni 2019)

[


----------



## hans albers (15. Juni 2019)

> Fair wäre, wenn zunächst beide Parteien auf mindestens gleiche Menge gesetzt werden bzw. wenn es wirklich notwendig ist auf gleiche Menge beschränkt werden.



allerdings...

das auch angler für die bestandsentwicklung verantwortung tragen, 
mal ganz einfach vorausgesetzt.


----------



## torstenhtr (15. Juni 2019)

Ja, damit hast du nat. Recht, noch nicht mal das wäre fair, da Angler nicht ursächlich für die Krise sind und auch keine Subventionen aus dem EMFF erhalten können.



hans albers schrieb:


> allerdings...
> 
> das auch angler für die bestandsentwicklung verantwortung tragen,
> mal ganz einfach vorausgesetzt.


----------



## hans albers (15. Juni 2019)

naja, 
angler entnehmen ja auch fische vom bestand...
allerdings war das kind schon vorher in den brunnen gefallen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (15. Juni 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Selten so gelacht. Wirklich das ist doch alles objektiv nachlesbar.
> Ursprüngliche Forderung der Wissenschaft (ICES) 2017 waren <917 t für die kommerzielle Fischerei. Nach politischen Ringen wurden dann die Angler mit einbezogen und dann die tatsächliche Quote der Fischerei auf 5597t festgelegt. D.h. Angler verarscht und als Verhandlungsmasse missbraucht, Quote noch oberhalb der Einsparungen durch Angler angesetzt und auch tatsächlich ausgefischt. Nach Berechnungen von Thünen / Forderung der Politik sollten durch das Baglimit ~1000t seitens der Angler eingespart werden. Tatsächlich waren es ~2000t - d.h. es ist davon auzugehen, dass viele Angler erst gar nicht auf Dorsch gegangen sind.
> Fair wäre, wenn zunächst beide Parteien auf mindestens gleiche Menge gesetzt werden bzw. wenn es wirklich notwendig ist auf gleiche Menge beschränkt werden.


Selten so gelacht? Was arbeitest du dich an den ollen Kamellen ab, für das gehabte gibt der Krämer nichts. Wir stehen heute an einem Scheideweg. Da geht es schon lange nicht mehr wer früher wem zuerst an den Zöpfen gezogen hat, das ist kein Scheidungskrieg, da geht es ums Ganze.


----------



## torstenhtr (15. Juni 2019)

Es geht erst einmal darum, dass die Empfehlungen der Wissenschaft eingehalten werden und Angler fair behandelt werden. Rückblickend wurden Angler verarscht, es ist davon auszugehen, dass sich dieser Trend leider fortsetzt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (15. Juni 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Es geht erst einmal darum, dass die Empfehlungen der Wissenschaft eingehalten werden und Angler fair behandelt werden. Rückblickend wurden Angler verarscht, es ist davon auszugehen, dass sich dieser Trend leider fortsetzt.



Da könnte man ja mal gegen ankämpfen,  vielleicht kann man mehr Menschen mobilisieren, wenn man nicht so offensichtlich für eine Minderheit einsteht, sondern der Vernunft folgend Vorschläge unterbreitet.


----------



## Meefo 46 (15. Juni 2019)

Moin   Du meinst also einen Kompromiss anstreben .

Das geht aber nur wenn beide Seiten aufeinander zu gehen ,nicht wenn eine Seite schon vorab falsche Signale sendet. 

Das ist in meinen Augen der verkehrte Weg.


----------



## zander67 (15. Juni 2019)

Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin   Du meinst also einen Kompromiss anstreben .
> 
> Das geht aber nur wenn beide Seiten aufeinander zu gehen ,nicht wenn eine Seite schon vorab falsche Signale sendet.
> 
> Das ist in meinen Augen der verkehrte Weg.



Und das ist der Unterschied, bei einem Teil der Angler ist es ein falsches Signal und es gibt aber auch Angler, die sehen darin ein richtiges Signal.
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

VG


----------



## bbfishing (17. Juni 2019)

Moin
Die Norweger eiern nicht so rum wie die EU. In Südnorwegen gilt in einigen Bereichen in Südnorwegen ab dem 15.06.2019 ein Totalfangverbot für Dorsch. In Teilbereichen gilt das Verbot nur im Frühjahr. Das Fangverbot gilt für Alle Fischer und Angler.
Quelle: https://www.nrk.no/norge/torsken-i-sor-forsvinner-_-na-er-det-fiskeforbud-1.14586917
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Tricast (17. Juni 2019)

Eben, für ALLE und nicht nur für die Angler!!!!

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Juni 2019)

Tricast schrieb:


> Eben, für ALLE und nicht nur für die Angler!!!!
> 
> Gruß Heinz



genau so ist es.
Hier gibt es allerdings ein paar Leute, die sind der festen Überzeugung, dass wir Angler mit "gutem Beispiel" vorann gehen sollen


----------



## Meefo 46 (18. Juni 2019)

Moin  Klar wir beschränken uns selber noch mehr und die Quoten der Fischer werden wieder  erhöht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Juni 2019)

Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin  Klar wir beschränken uns selber noch mehr und die Quoten der Fischer werden wieder  erhöht.


das wollen die aber nicht wahr haben


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. Juni 2019)

Seid mir nicht böse, ihr gebt immer noch die alten Antworten, aber die Fragestellung hat sich verändert. Die Überfischung ist nicht das hauptsächliche Problem, wie wir Jahrzehntelang geglaubt haben, es sind die Veränderungen des Biotops, die Veränderungen des Klimas, die dem Dorsch heute die Karten legt. Alle Nutzer beschleunigen den Verfall des Bestandes, aber die Herausforderungen sind andere.

Wenn man den Dorschbestand in den letzten Jahrzehnten ansieht,erkennt man eins, es geht fas immer nur bergab.

Es gibt Intermezzi, in denen es einen Aufwärtstendenzen gibt, aber nach einem hoch geht es dann konsequent wieder bergab. Und zwar mittlerweile gegen den Nullpunkt.  

Da ist es nicht mehr zeitgemäß, sich zu echauffieren, das es Menschen gibt, die Zeichen setzen. Die neuen Zahlen zeigen, das diese Zeichen bei weitem nicht ausreichen dürften. 

Aber hier noch zu reklamieren, das man zuerst gezuckt hätte, ohne das die anderen sich rühren, ist nicht zeitgemäß.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (19. Juni 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Da ist es nicht mehr zeitgemäß, sich zu echauffieren, das es Menschen gibt, die Zeichen setzen. Die neuen Zahlen zeigen, das diese Zeichen bei weitem nicht ausreichen dürften.
> 
> Aber hier noch zu reklamieren, das man zuerst gezuckt hätte, ohne das die anderen sich rühren, ist nicht zeitgemäß.



Doch, das ist mehr als zeitgemäß, das ist typisch Deutsch, purer Egoismus und allgegenwärtig... Immer sollen erst die Anderen und dann schaue ich mal, ob ich auch etwas tue. Das verwundert mich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr.

Wie ich schon ein paar mal geschrieben habe, ich bin auch gegen Einschränkungen, sehe es auch so, dass wenn es für Fischer nicht mehr wirtschaftlich ist, es keine Subventionen geben dürfte, sondern die Flotte so reduziert werden müsste, dass jeder, der noch übrig bleibt ohne staatliche Hilfe davon leben können muss, im Zweifel Komplettabschaffung... Ich sehe es auch so, dass man, bevor man Angler einschränkt, auch mal auf die Nebenerwerbsfischer schaut... (Nebenerwerb ist ja Zuverdienst neben einem Hauptberuf), da kann man sich durchaus fragen, ob das bei den Bestandsproblemen noch zeitgemäß ist. Dazu müssten alle Berufsfischer so scharf kontrolliert werden, das kein Rückwurf des Beifange mehr stattfinden kann und er voll mit in die Quoten geht, so wie es eigentlich vorgesehen ist. Das ganze Thema ist so komplex, dass da kaum noch einer durchblickt und schon gar nicht irgend ein Angler..., selbst, wenn man tausend mal mit irgend welchen Statistiken wedelt...

Und auch wenn es viele nicht wahr haben wollen, die Idee aus MV ist absolut nicht neu, vor einigen Jahren hatte hier noch jeder 2. aktive  Meeresfischer im Anglerboard in seiner Signatur stehen: "Schützt die Laichdorsche".... Und Kapitäne wie der damalige der Forelle, der regelmäßig auf Laichdorschtouren gefahren ist, wurde hier heftig angeprangert....

Ist scheinbar alles in Vergessenheit geraten, dass das Thema Dorschbestand hier schon seit beginn des AB diskutiert wird. Laichdorschschonung und ein höheres Mindestmaß wurde ganz besonders hier im Anglerboard jahrelang vehement von den Anglern (nicht von irgend einem Verband) gefordert... nun vertritt der Verband seine Angler (auf Antrag) und macht das, was man auch hier im AB jahrelang als Angler forderte, die meisten Meeresfischer hier immer wollten und nun ist der Verband böse..., na denn....

Und jetzt ist nur noch der Angeltourismus wichtig..., was stört uns der Dorschbestand.... Alle Kutter müssen überall unbegrenzt hinfahren dürfen, es müssen unbegrenzt viele Dorsche gefangen werden dürfen... Es lebe die Freiheit der Angler, bis es keine Fische mehr gibt..., oder so... 

Genau dieses Szenario gab es ja schon einmal:

https://www.n-tv.de/wissen/Kabeljau-ergreift-Chance-article3939461.html

und

https://www.zeit.de/entdecken/reisen/merian/neufundland-fischerei-verbot-kabeljau-kanada/seite-2

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob diese Entwicklung richtig ist....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (19. Juni 2019)

[


----------



## Dorschgreifer (19. Juni 2019)

Naja, so hat jeder seine Einstellung dazu, mal sehen, was der Angeltourismus macht, wenn wir hier auch so etwas bekommen:

https://www.blinker.de/angelmethoden/meeresangeln/angelgewaesser/fangverbot-in-suednorwegen/

Dann werden alle schlauen Sprüche nichts mehr nutzen... ich glaube, wir sind auf dem Besten Wege.


----------



## Meefo 46 (19. Juni 2019)

Moin: Und auch dort können Ausnahmen genehmigt werden wenn ich das richtig interpretiere.

Auch wieder nur halbherzig dann.


----------



## torstenhtr (19. Juni 2019)

Missbrauch für eigene Argumentation durch Themenvermixung, Ablenkung und OT .. Diese norwegische Region ist überhaupt nicht vergleichbar, andere Bestandsentwicklung wie bspw. der ICES Advice vom angrenzenden Kattegat zeigt.

Anglern puren Egoismus vorzuwerfen finde ich etwas neben der Kappe ..



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Wie ich schon ein paar mal geschrieben habe, ich bin auch gegen Einschränkungen, sehe es auch so, dass wenn es für Fischer nicht mehr wirtschaftlich ist, es keine Subventionen geben dürfte, sondern die Flotte so reduziert werden müsste, dass jeder, der noch übrig bleibt ohne staatliche Hilfe davon leben können muss, im Zweifel Komplettabschaffung... Ich sehe es auch so, dass man, bevor man Angler einschränkt, auch mal auf die Nebenerwerbsfischer schaut... (Nebenerwerb ist ja Zuverdienst neben einem Hauptberuf), da kann man sich durchaus fragen, ob das bei den Bestandsproblemen noch zeitgemäß ist. Dazu müssten alle Berufsfischer so scharf kontrolliert werden, das kein Rückwurf des Beifange mehr stattfinden kann und er voll mit in die Quoten geht, so wie es eigentlich vorgesehen ist.



Wie intensiv hast du entsprechende Quellen gelesen? Für Dorsch spielt die Nebenerwerbsfischerei praktisch kaum eine Rolle. (Viele MeFo Angler kritisieren die, aber andere Thematik) Die Schleppnetzfischer besitzen hingegen einen großen Einfluss ..
Berufsfischer müssen sich schon längst an das Rückwurfverbot halten (die Gesamtquote ist eher das Problem). Einfach Subventionen zu kürzen wäre sozial unverträglich, insb. wo doch die EU/Thünen den Fischern Hoffnung gemacht hatte. Man sollte das verfolgen was in der Pressemitteilung des LVFMV zu lesen ist:

[..] Die Kutter- und Küstenfischer sehen sich in einer dramatischen Situation. Der Vizepräsident des Deutschen Fischereiverbandes, Dirk Sander, meinte, die Fischer würden die nächsten fünf Jahre ncht überstehen. An die Politik gewandt sagte er: "Sie sollte den Mut haben zu sagen 'Ich kann euch nicht am Leben erhalten, dann helfe ich euch wenigstens beim Sterben'." Die älteren Fischer sollten in Rente gehen können, den jungen der Ausstig erleichtert werden, etwa mit Abwrackprämien für die Fischereifahrzeuge. [..]

Desweiteren sollte man prüfen ob MSY das geeignete Bewirtschaftungskriterium für die Ostsee ist.



> Das ganze Thema ist so komplex, dass da kaum noch einer durchblickt und schon gar nicht irgend ein Angler..., selbst, wenn man tausend mal mit irgend welchen Statistiken wedelt...



Wenn man nicht durchblickt, sollte man keine Entscheidungen fällen .. sondern einfach den Spruch von Dieter Nuhr anwenden (meine jetzt insb. Verbände).

--

[1] http://www.ices.dk/sites/pub/Publication Reports/Advice/2018/2018/cod.27.21.pdf
[2] Sterbehilfe für Fischer https://www.lfvmv.de/mitteilungen.php?pp=5&id=


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Juni 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Seid mir nicht böse, ihr gebt immer noch die alten Antworten, aber die Fragestellung hat sich verändert. Die Überfischung ist nicht das hauptsächliche Problem, wie wir Jahrzehntelang geglaubt haben, es sind die Veränderungen des Biotops, die Veränderungen des Klimas, die dem Dorsch heute die Karten legt. Alle Nutzer beschleunigen den Verfall des Bestandes, aber die Herausforderungen sind andere.
> 
> Wenn man den Dorschbestand in den letzten Jahrzehnten ansieht,erkennt man eins, es geht fas immer nur bergab.
> 
> ...



So nen Scheiß hört und liest man von Seiten der Verbände seit Jahrzehnten, das hat uns in eine Ecke manövriert, in der jeder
Pseudoexperte auf uns eindreschen kann und wird auch noch bejubelt.
Einseitige freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung der Angler führt zur Erhöhung der Quoten der Industriefischer.
Das war schon bei Einführung des Baglimits ähnlich gelaufen.

Ausgerechnet wir geben alte Antworten?
pfffff--- das ist doch wohl Projektion in Reinkultur


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. Juni 2019)

Wie soll eine freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung,  von der niemand Rückschlüsse auf das tatsächliche gelebte Verhalten und die die dann im Endeffekt tatsächlich entnommenen Fische denn beziffert werden, um überhaupt auf eine andere Quote angerechnet zu werden?

Nur wenn diese Verhaltensweise  einen positiven Effekt hätte, könnte ein Teil dessen in eine Quote einfließen.


----------



## torstenhtr (19. Juni 2019)

Eben, gar nicht, Rückschlüsse auf Quoten von *freiwilligen Selbstbeschränkungen* sind nicht möglich, deswegen wird man das auf EU Ebene sicherlich ignorieren. Ein rein politischer Vorstoß, der aber nix bringt. Der geringste Aufwand für die EU ist das Baglimit zu adaptieren.


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Juni 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Wie soll eine freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung,  von der niemand Rückschlüsse auf das tatsächliche gelebte Verhalten und die die dann im Endeffekt tatsächlich entnommenen Fische denn beziffert werden, um überhaupt auf eine andere Quote angerechnet zu werden?
> 
> Nur wenn diese Verhaltensweise  einen positiven Effekt hätte, könnte ein Teil dessen in eine Quote einfließen.



wo ein Wille ist, da ist auch ein ……. siehe Verhaltensweise bei Einführung des Baglimits. Da wurde auch mit Fantasiezahlen gearbeitet
und die errechnete Einsparung der Angler gleich mehr als doppelt den Industriefischern zugeschlagen


----------



## Meefo 46 (20. Juni 2019)

Moin :  Wenn es wie in der Vergangenheit abläuft das die Angler geben und die Industriefischer dafür doppelt belohnt werden hört bei mir die Freiwilligkeit auf .
Jetzt müssen für mich erst andere mal abliefern.


----------

